# Calcium Has Helped To Control Diarrhea Attacks



## LNAPE

This is what has helped me for more than 14 years with almost daily attacks of urgent DIARRHEA. Calcium is known to be constipating so if you are that IBS type do not take it. Here is the what and how to take the calcium information if you suffer from DIARRHEACalcium is an OTC supplement we all do not usually get enough of. No Rx needed to purchase this.When you take calcium about 40% of the dose gets to the bones the rest is eliminated in our waste. The calcium goes to the intestines and soaks up excess fluids and binds them together and they are gotten rid of in our waste.This is a process that can be continued by taking the calcium carbonate on a regular basis thus giving a more formed BM.There is calcium carbonate which helps us with DIARRHEA and there is calcium citrate which is more easily absorbed by the body and gets to the bones.A lot of the calcium supplements contain a 2 to 1 ratio of calcium to magnesium. Magnesium is not helpful for us with DIARRHEA only causing more in most cases. So do not purchase this combination. It will only make things worse.The dose to take is different for everyone. I must take 3 a day one at each meal and it does not make a difference if I take it before during or after just take it regularly.The most success has come for using any formula of calcium supplement that is like Caltrate 600 Plus with Vitamin D and Minerals in the purple and white box. I hope this will help anyone wishing to try it and I am always here to answer any questions for you. I have a lot of feed back form many users.There are other things to consider. If you take any other meds check the side effects and also check with the pharmacist to see it taking calcium will interfere with you other medications and how you might take them.The only side effect is at the beginning of taking the calcium you may have some gas or indigestion but this usually goes away soon after taking a regular dose for a few days as your body adjusts to the added calcium.Starting with 1/2 tablet doses with each meal will lessen this problem and it may be enough to control the DIARRHEA attacks without making you constipated. Constipation can be a problem so be careful not to take too much.I had my gall bladder removed in 1976 and from that time on I had suffered urgent attacks of DIARRHEA. Went through a lot of test but nothing else could be found. I took many of the meds for bowel spasms and cramps over the years but nothing ever seemed to help. I started to take a calcium supplement to help prevent bone loss in later years and from the first day I felt relief. I was pretty much a prisoner to the bathroom or had to go without eating to be able to leave the house. I must take 1 tablet with each meal and the DIARRHEA does not come back if I miss taking it I get DIARRHEA. The way it works is the calcium carbonate it a binder and when you take it only about 40% of the calcium gets to the bones and the rest is gotten rid of in our waste. During the process it gets to the intestines and soaks up excess bile and water and helps give a more solid BM. Now that you have no gall bladder the bile fluid goes directly into the intestines and causes irritation and DIARRHEA. The calcium carbonate soaks this up and no more DIARRHEA. It works great for a lot of us and you just have to take the calcium regularly and do not miss. I started with Caltrate 600 Plus with vitamin d and minerals and it does seem to make a difference in the ingredients of calcium... This one seems to do the best job for most. You can buy other store brands of calcium with the same ingredients that work just as well but they need to have the same ingredients. I get Member's Mark Brand from Sam's Club you get 300 tablets for 8.99. Let me know if you need more help. You won't be sorry if you try it. I suggest starting with 1/2 tablet with each meal at first this may be enough to control the diarrhea if not in a few days up the dose to 1 tablet with each meal. The side effect is constipation so if you feel it coming on just cut the dose. It is important to use a calcium that is as much alike as the Caltrate brand. Let me list the ingredients: Vitamin D 200 IU Calcium 500 or 600 MG (This should be calcium carbonate form) Magnesium 40 MG (No more than this amount because magnesium will cause you to have DIARRHEA but because calcium is constipating the magnesium helps to counter act that effect) Zinc 7.5 MG Copper 1 MG Manganese 1.8 MG Boron 250 MCG. There are other brands with the same ingredients so get something as close as you can. Then start with 1/2 tablet with each meal and in a few days if this is not enough to control your DIARRHEA then up the dose to 1 tablet with each meal. If you feel you are becoming constipated the cut back on the dose. It has been working since the first day I started taking it July 1998 and as long as I take 3 a day (this is the amount I must take it may be different for you) I remain DIARRHEA free. No cramps, bloating or DIARRHEA.The dose you take with each meal is not the dose that is helping you at that meal it is the prior ones that have time to works their way through you system to soak up excess bile and water in the intestines.It also works for those of you who still have the gall bladder.It is worth a try and I have been getting some good feedback from Lotronex users who are getting some help with the calcium. You may want to read some of the post on www.ibsgroup.org message board about how much it has helped so many.Take Care,Linda


----------



## GI Jane

Linda, I have seen this posted a couple of times, ususally in response to people's questions. Perhaps this could be moved to FAQ and then you could refer people there? Or do you think a lot of people would miss the information if it is not in the main discussion area.BTW, calcium has made a HUGE difference in my life. I can't believe something so simple has improved my symptoms so much.


----------



## luckylou

Linda, thank you for posting this valuable information again. For anyone trying Calcium, don't give up on it quickly. It took over 4 months before it started to work for my urgent D.I take 3 Calcium a day with meals. This has given me my life back.Once again a big "Thank You" Linda.


----------



## AnnieOCFP

Thank you very much for the calcium tip. I rushed out and bought mine yesterday and began my 1/2 tablet per meal. A little rumbling and bloating at first (or maybe that's just the IBS), but today that's gone. I've got my fingers crossed!


----------



## LNAPE

GI Jane,I do think a lot of people will miss this post if it is not on the main Board. I know myself I very rarely go to the other links and most new people until the become very familiar with the system probably do not either.Annie,The gas and indigestion is common at first but give it a few days and it should go away along with the diarrhea I hope.Let me know if you need any help.Linda


----------



## AnneMarie

Linda-I have been taking the calcium for about a week now as I have weaned myself down to 1/2 lotronex every three days. I'm slowly increasing the calcium dose. I started at 1/2 pill three times a day and am starting to increase it. I think it does help some. What I am noticing is that I can eat breakfast and lunch with no problems except a little gas, but after dinner I have to have a BM. A little crampy and a little looser than I'd like, but it doesn't continue on and on. I go once or twice and then I seem to be fine. Is this something I can expect to change as I continue with the calcium? I have great hope that this will work for me. I will sorely miss my lotronex when it is gone and I'd like to be able to control this without taking Immodium all the time. Any input from you, or anyone else taking calcium, would help immensely.Thanks!Anne


----------



## diamondgirl

Linda, I printed this info out a while back and gave it to a friend who is IBS-D. She started taking the Caltrate, and is doing much better. This is a very good thing to have to refer back to, so many thanks for posting it again. I am still doing wonderfully on the Caltrate! NO D ATTACKS OR CRAMPING and I'm doing much better during my period! I am still truly amazed!!







I vote to keep your calcium threads at the top, no matter what other opinions are!







dg


----------



## AnneMarie

bump


----------



## LNAPE

AnneMarie,I do feel you will get better with a little more time. A lot may depend on what you have eaten also whether it is a lot of fiber at that last meal. Just stay consistant with the calcium and as you increase the dose things should settle down. I don't know of very many who ever need more than 3 tablet a day one at each meal when it works for them. Just try not to forget to take them because this will bring the diarrhea back in short order.It take about 12 hours for me if I skip a tablet then I can get the diarrhea back. It is no where close to what I use to have and as soon as I resume the dose I have no trouble.Take Care,Linda


----------



## LindaR322

Linda,Is there a difference in Citrate as opposed to Caltrate? I've seen both and before I buy it I wanted to make sure I get the correct calcium supplement.Thanks Linda R


----------



## LNAPE

Let's get straight what we mean here. Citrate is a form of calcium that enters the blood stream faster than the calcium carbonate which is a form of calcium. You want the calcium carbonate form of calcium so it can work its way through your system soaking up excess bile and water to help give a more solid BM. Caltrate is just the brand name of the first calcium I started using and they have 5 different versions with different ingredients in each. The one I used was Calcium with Vitamin D and Minerals in the purple and white box. You can find other store brands with the same ingredients as the Caltrate Brand and cheaper. Just print off the list of ingredients and take it with you to compare.Linda


----------



## Guest

What do you mean do "D". Does loose stool count as "D" or only urgent BM count?thanks


----------



## LNAPE

I would say loose and frequent trips to the bathroom mean D (Diarrhea). Most of the time when I suffered it was water mucus and urgency and many many trips in one day.Linda


----------



## NickT

I think most of us would benefit from a bone density test. I wonder sometimes about the link to osteoporosis from IBS. The addition of calcium to the diet makes good sense to me.Lnape - Thanx for takin' the lead on this for us! Much appreciated!


----------



## LNAPE

NickT,I have not yet had a bone density test but my mother dose have the bone disease. I would be a good test case to see if taking a calcium supplement does help your bones because I now have faithfully taken it since July 1998 and I take 1500 Mg a day to keep the diarrhea under control. That works great so in the future I will see if it has helped my bones also.Take Care,Linda


----------



## mkoonie

Calcium supplements ROCK!


----------



## Guest

Linda,I posted on the thread concerning Calcium Success stories and you replied to me. I appreciate that. I just want to let you know that the calcium is working very well for me. I am up to 2 pills a day of the Caltrate 600, but believe that I will need to take 3 a day. I am still having loose stools (only up to 2 a day though), and no pain, gas, or spasms. I started with 1/2 pill twice a day and have slowly worked my way up. Thank you so much for all of your help and everyone's postings of their success stories. I was a very, very severe case before lotronex came along and gave me a normal life. Now, it looks like I may be able to keep living that normal life with the Caltrate 600!!!! ~Pat~


----------



## LNAPE

Pat thank you for posting so others that may have been taking Lotronex can maybe be helped with the calcium also. I know working your way up to the amount it takes to control the diarrhea for you is the best way so you do not have to deal with the indigestion and gas but I took 3 a day and did put up with it just to get rid of the diarrhea. It was the lessor of two evils.Take Care,Linda


----------



## saltycat20

Calcium constipates me like no tomorrow. I am C and avoid it like the plague. It makes sense that it would help you mostly D people. It seems really worthwhile for anyone with IBS D to give calcium therapy a try. It seems much safer and more natural than a lot of other things available to you.


----------



## Guest

Linda,Thanks so much for your post. I finally started taking the calcium. I started with 1 pill after dinner. It has been about a week and I think its working. I haven't had to take immodium as much. Do you dring a full glass of water with it? I also take Doxepin and I find the combination gives me dry mouth. I can cope with a little dry mouth. Thanks again.


----------



## Brandi Guidry

LNAPE,I have read bits and pieces of your previous topic about Calcium supplements. I don't drink milk. I eat cheese only when it's an ingrediant in a main dish. So, I really have no intake of calcium that my body needs.I have started taking a prenatal vitamin, since I'm now pregnant. I don't know if it is the iron that is in those particular vitamins that is causing me be a little constipated or if it is a mixture of the calcium and the iron? Or maybe it's just because I'm pg. I've never been constipated before. I'm an IBS-D type and I suffer from IBD as well.If you have any more info. or just let me know what you think about the iron vs. the calcium? Because if iron has binding effects, then it could prove just as beneficial as a calcium supplement, right? Let me know! I'm totally ignorant when it comes to vitamins and minerals.Thanks and take care...Brandi


----------



## LNAPE

Brandi,I always was told that if you did not need iron you should not take it. But in your case being pregnant it is necessary. I have not done much research on iron and many years ago I did try to take it for diarrhea just to see if it would help you know trying everything that you can think of to get some help but the iron did not work for me and diarrhea.I have heard some say that when they become pregnant they do not suffer with IBS Diarrhea but do get constipated some. This could be from the prenatel vitamins with calcium or it could be a hormonal thing who knows because we can't seem to get anyone to really study the calcium thing for diarrhea.Well congrats on the baby and hope things go great for you.Take Care,Linda


----------



## LNAPE

jwbird, Doxepin does cause dry mouth along with a lot of other side effects so if you can get the diarrhea under control with the calcium maybe you won't need the doxepin. I just take my calcium with whatever I am drinking with my meal most of the time milk or Pepsi and it does not cause any dry mouth. I have heard some say it had made them a bit thursty.Take Care,Linda[This message has been edited by LNAPE (edited 01-13-2001).]


----------



## LNAPE

saltycat20,There may be a way for you to get the calcium you need without getting constipated. You need to find a brand of calcium citrate form that has magnesium in it. It is usually a 2 to 1 ratio of calcium to magnesium and this should not constipate you most are a lower dose of calcium like 333mg and of calcium and 167 mg of magnesium and this could also help with the constipation. I have not tried it myself because constipation is never a problem for me but from my research on calcium and from some other readers who have written to me this has helped. Let us all know what you may find out if you try it. It could maybe help some others with constipation and needing to get some calcium also.Take Care,Linda


----------



## AnnieOCFP

I've been on the Caltrate for the past 10 days, and it is working GREAT! No symptoms whatsoever!However, now I've developed nausea. Could that be from the Caltrate (1/2 pill 3x day), or do I just have a bug?


----------



## LNAPE

Annie,Nausea ir not real common with calcium but indigestion is. So maybe this is what you are having. This should go away but you can take something for the nausea if you want along with the calcium to see if it helps or maybe it is a bug.Let me know how you do.Linda


----------



## NickT

Linda; about the calcium and bone density test...Another thing that I have observed, is that most people who I have talked to, who admit to either some form of depression, or other bipolar disorder, usually answer yes when asked if they have thinning bones or other problems absorbing calcium.I have not had the test yet myself.I look at the mineral deposit stains in my toilet, and wonder if it's from the hard water in my area, or my calcium leaching out of me.Just a thought - NickT


----------



## LNAPE

NickT,I don't think the stains are from the calcium but what do I know. Of course I take 3 tablets a day and my toilet blow is not worse than it use to be.Take Care,Linda


----------



## whm99

I started taking 3 Caltrate 600's per day about a week ago. There has been a significant improvement -- less D, less gas, more normal digestion. (I also stopped taking Celexa, Bentyl and Questran at the same time I started taking Caltrate.) These other things were making matters worse, and their side effects were not worth the minimal improvement. I still use generic immodium for occasional cramping. This combination seems to work pretty well. IBS has been a problem for me for 35 years, and this may be the best advice I've found. Great site. Many thanks!BillM


----------



## Guest

Linda,Im glad to be back on this bb after not posting on Dr. Salt for 6 months. I have been on Caltrate Plus for 6 months and I rarley take librex anymore.


----------



## Guest

It DEFINITELY did not work for me!After about three day my stomach reacted with it's usual displeasure with any vitamin or mineral suppliment. I tried dropping back to the plain Caltrate, but no dice.It took me about two weeks to recover.


----------



## LNAPE

otlaf,If you would like me to see if I can help you find the right dose maybe you can email me with what you did and how you felt at the time you were taking the calcium.I am always glad to try to see if there is a way for you to get some help.Linda


----------



## LNAPE

whm99 and Kenneth,Thank you so much for posting I am alway glad to hear when someone is being helped with the calcium when not much else worked for them. Please stay in touch and spread the word on the calcium.Linda


----------



## NickT

Brandi;Most ladies on the board have posted that, their IBS has actually improved during their pregnancy. Leading some to think the increase in hormones flowing, is somehow related to the symptoms of IBS.If your search on pregnancy, I'm sure you'll turn up several interesting threads.As far as vitamins, even the March of Dimes, is now recommending Folic Acid supplementation during pregnancy.I recommend Folic Acid, even while not pregnant, for good mental health.Take care, and God Bless - NickT


----------



## LNAPE

Brandi,Here is some info on calcium and pregnancy: Calcium & Pregnancy Calcium & Osteoporosis Calcium & Estrogen Calcium & Pregnancy Calcium White Papers Calcium and Healthy Babies Go Together. "Drink your milk" is one of those things pregnant women have been told for generations by their mothers, doctors, and friends. There was very sound information behind that advice, because milk is an excellent source of calcium, a mineral we all know is essential for healthy bones and teeth. If you are pregnant or planning to be, you want to give your baby the best and healthiest start in life that you possibly can. In order to do that, you must take special care of yourself and your diet even before you are pregnant. 90% of American Women Don't Get the Recommended Daily Amount of Calcium.In fact, most get less than half. Surprised? Maybe it is our concern about calories that led so many of us to cut dairy products. Or perhaps some of us have just outgrown our taste for milk. Whatever the reason, the majority of women aren't getting enough calcium for their own bones, let alone a developing baby's. So most women are calcium-deficient at the time they conceive.Your Daily Prenatal Vitamin/Mineral Supplement Probably Doesn't Give You Enough Calcium. Most of the daily prenatal formulas only contain about 200 to 300 mg of calcium - about 1,000 mg less than you and your baby need every day. So check the label on your bottle, or talk to your doctor. You'll want to make sure that you are getting enough calcium every day through natural food sources and supplements.Breastfeeding Demands Extra Calcium.Breastfeeding mothers continue to require 1,200 mg of calcium a day after their babies are born. During pregnancy, the mother's body will try to store calcium to product breast milk. When the baby is nursing, however, is a time of high calcium demand, and to produce the most nutritious milk, you'll need a highly nutritious diet.Learn What it Takes to Get the Calcium You Need When You're Pregnant and Nursing.Low-fat or skim milk is the best source of calcium - and you won't have to worry about calories from these. Other good sources are cottage cheese and yogurt, greens such as collard, kale, and turnip, as well as salmon and sardines.One glass of milk provides about 300 mg of calcium. To get the amount of calcium in one 8-oz. Glass of milk, you would need: 4 cups of cooked broccoli 3 cups of cooked kale 4 ï¿½ oz of salmon with bones TUMS Tablets are an Excellent Source of Calcium.The calcium you'll get from TUMS tablets is as well absorbed by your body as the calcium in milk. TUMS are chewable, portable, economical, nonperishable - in short, very convenient. And TUMS is the calcium supplement most often recommended by doctors. Each TUMS tablet gives you the same amount of calcium that you would get in an 8-oz. glass of milk.After the Baby, Keep Taking Calcium for Yourself.Don't lose your daily calcium habit just because you're no longer pregnant of nursing. Remember, your normal daily requirement is 1,000 mg a day. Until about the time of your late 20s, you yourself are still building new bone. During that time, and especially after that, you need the calcium for maintaining that bone strength and preventing osteoporosis, the bone-thinning disease that strikes older women. Not to mention needing calcium for all the other vital roles it plays in keeping you healthy.Your Unborn Child Will Draw the Calcium It Needs From Your Body.Nature helps provide for the new baby's development by taking calcium from the mother's body, right from her bones, if necessary. But you can ensure that there is enough calcium to go around if you increase your intake, even before you are pregnant, and every day while you are.The National Institute of Health recommends that adult, nonpregnant women should get 1,000 mg of calcium a day (90% of us aren't making that number, remember). Three glasses of milk will supply that much calcium; three TUMS tablets will, too.During pregnancy, your basic calcium requirement goes up to 1,200 mg a day. Recent Studies Show Increased Calcium During Pregnancy Can Help Prevent Certain Serious Complications.A recent analysis of 14 scientific studies, published in the Journal of the American Medical Association, found that women who took about 1,500 mg of 2,000 mg of extra calcium every day while they were pregnant had a significantly lower risk of preeclampsia, a leading cause of premature birth. The extra calcium maintained normal blood pressure in pregnancy, which can be associated with preeclampsia, possibly resulting in serious consequences for both mother and child.Ask Your Doctor About Calcium. Ask Your Doctor About TUMS.When you're pregnant, or trying to be, you have a lot on your mind. You want to make sure you've got everything covered for your baby-to-be. But remember, calcium is proving to be more important in this picture than medical science ever realized. And it is so simple and inexpensive to get enough calcium. Talk to your doctor about how much calcium you need. Ask him of her about taking TUMS calcium to boost your daily intake. Take Care,Linda


----------



## Guest

LindaI want to try with calcium and the type you recommend: Caltrate 600 Plus. The problem is I live in Spain and Caltrate 600 Plus is not available in the pharmacy here so I have to order it in the US by internet. Do you know any web-sites or companies/brands where I can find/order the product at a fair price? The products here just contain Calcium and vitamine D but with different ratios than Caltrate.Thanks a lot.George


----------



## NickT

Lnape, So I'm still thinking about mental health and calcium....Went over to the "Google" search engine and found this link. http://naminyc.nami.org/diagnosi/mrbipol.html I found this interesting paragraph... *"Depression can lead to osteoporosis"Depression & OsteoporosisGerman psychiatrists have found that hormonal changes brought on by depression can reduce the density of bone mass by as much as 15%. In the November 1994issue of the American Journal of Psychiatry, Dr. Ulrich Schwieger and colleaguesreport their study of eighty patients over forty years of age suffering major depression. The physicians measured the density of vertebra in the lower back. Compared with a non-depressed control group, the depressed patients showed significant increases in the level of the hormone cortisol, a condition that can lead to osteoporosis. Schwieger and his team eliminated other variables for the decrease in bone mass and concluded that major depression "is a serious risk factor for osteoporosis." Source:NDMDA Newsletter, Jan 95, App: Seesaw, DMDSG, Bloomington-Normal,IL, Feb 95*This might explain why so many of us complain about lower back pain, and why calcium supplementation may be a very good idea!Regards - NickT [This message has been edited by NickT (edited 01-17-2001).]


----------



## lashes77

What is the significance of taking the calcium with meals? I am a person who can not eat in the mornings. This is when my problem is really bad. I eat early aftrenoon, early evening, and sometimes another small something late in the evening. I have just started the Calcium with afternoon and evening meals, and no real help yet. I was just wondering about the meal time thing, and what it's significance was. I desperately need to find a good combination for me, since I have a hard time with prescription meds making me very sleepy. Immodium helps, but obviously can't take it ALL the time. Oh, also, is there a differnce in the pill form of Caltrate 600 Plus, and the chewable kind? DO they absorb different or do they work the same?Thanks to whoever holds the answers!Aimee Lashlee


----------



## LNAPE

George,You may be able to get a calcium carbonate with vitamin D and have some success. You may want to try this. I do know PlanetRx sell the Caltrate 600 plus Vitamin D and Minerals but I so not know if they sell outside of the US.Some do have good results with other combinations just be sure it does not contain mangesium. This will give you more diarrhea.Take Care,Linda


----------



## LNAPE

aimee,If you suffer severe diarrhea it usually takes 3 tablets of the calcium to get results that are going to keep you from running to the bathroom.If your problem is in the morning it would be good for you to take the 3rd tablet before bed with the evening snack. The calcium needs the time to get through the system and do its work soaking up bile and water to help give the formed BM.Has the dose you take now give you any indigestion and gas this is common but will go away as your body adjusts to the calcium. Taking the calcium with food is recommended for calcium carbonate because of the indigestion thay may happen on and empty stomach and food also helps get the calcium absorbed into the body.Let me know if you need more help and how you are doing.Have you noticed any difference at all yet.Linda


----------



## LNAPE

Aimee,I forgot to say the chewable should work well also.Linda


----------



## LNAPE

Anyone out there may want to try the magnesium route for constipation. I know 400mg a day is the recommended amount but do not start with that amount or you will be one of us diarrhea folks in no time.Linda


----------



## LNAPE

amiee,Just checking to see if you got all the info you need. I am always glad to help if I can.Linda


----------



## lashes77

Linda,Thanks so much for the info. I have been on the calcium for just about two weeks. Right now I am taking a half tablet at lunch, a whole one with dinner, and another half of one with a late evening snack. I had noticed some discomfort with a whole one after lunch, since I never have time to relax. I get a 30 minute lunch break, and it flies by after I have spent 10 minutes of it fixing food. So, I cut back to half of one then, and it seems to help. Also, I was having discomfort after my late evening snack, but I think that is because I don't eat too much, and a whole one seemed to be too overwhelming. At this point, my D attacks are not bad (only 2 in 2 weeks) and I think that has a lot to do with me just getting over a really BAD stomach flu. I used to take the tablet kind, and it seemed to really upset my stomach. I thought I'd give it another try since it has worked for so many people. I do the chewable kind and they don't seem to bother me like the others did. It might be some other affecting factor now, but all seems to be well with those kind.Thanks again for the information. I'll keep you posted on how I am doing after another couple of weeks.Aimee Lashlee


----------



## Guest

LindaI have the typical IBS D, and I just wanted to say thank you for the calcium advice. It's been 4 days and I already notice a difference in my stool. It's semi hard WOOHOO. I can't believe I just typed that but I'm really happy. I'm praying every night for this simple remedy to work.Thank youThanks to all of you.


----------



## LNAPE

Aimee,I know soon you should be feeling better as your body adjust to the calcium. But you are doing it right by adjusting the dose and stick with it and you won't be sorry.Kbird,I am very happy you posted to let me know of your good luck with the calcium so far.Don't worry I have heard so many poop stories and even told a lot of them and I have heard it all.If you are like me I am sure you did not think this could ever work because no one had ever mentioned it to you before and it seemed just too simple. Well just stay consistant and hopefully you will have the cintinued success I have had for more than 2 years.Take Care,Linda


----------



## LNAPE

Anyone on any kind of meds should always check the side effects because this is a problem a lot of us may deal with and think it is the IBS.Linda


----------



## LNAPE

Kbird,How have you been doing up till now with the calcium. I am here if you should need any help.Linda


----------



## LNAPE

Just wanted to let you know if you need help in trying to get the calcium to work for you I am glad to help. Email me if you like.Linda


----------



## AnnieOCFP

Linda--you are an angel! I've now been on Caltrate for almost 3 weeks, and the change is amazing. I did have one attack, but the good thing (if there is a good thing about an attack) is that I had 10-15 minutes warning! I got to a bathroom in plenty of time. The attack was not fun, but not nearly as bad as previous ones. I haven't had another episode since. This has been a major improvement and has no side effects after the first week. Years ago I tried a calcium supplement with oyster shell. It made me sick as a dog. Everyone--be sure to take Caltrate Plus 600 and nothing else! Thanks, Linda!


----------



## LNAPE

Annie,I am so pleased you posted your success. It is really amazing when it works so well and so quickly. Just remember even normal folks get bouts here and there so do not worry. Just stay consistent and you should do as well as I have been doing for more than 2 years now.Take Care,Linda


----------



## NickT

Linda, all of my internet research is coming back to the fact you are right on with this.Vitamin D also seems to be a major player in this. Check this out...*Calcium and Vitamin D Deficiency:The Clinical Work and Theory of Carl J. Reich, M.D.* http://www.arthritistrust.org/topics/calvitd.htm Please advise for the calcium to be taken with Vitamin D.And yes, my research is still showing me that depression can lead to osteoporosis, and the calcium is a good supplement for keeping the bones healthy and strong.Keep up the good work and keep getting the word out.Regards - NickT


----------



## LNAPE

NickT,I am glad you are searching for a reason that this does work we need all the help we can get. It doesn't seem that the drug compaies will push this because it is to cheap and if it does work with there findings anyone can put together a calcium pill that will work and there is no money in it of them.I need you help in spreading the word also along with anyother success story.Take Care,Linda


----------



## LNAPE

NickT,I just read the link you posted it is the most interesting thing I have read on calcium in a long time. And I could understand it. Why don't we here more about it in the news.Linda


----------



## Guest

Dear Linda,I am new to this site and thank you greatly for your submission. I have ibs - d type and am going out as soon as the sun rises to purchase my calcium tabs. I have a docs appointment tomorrow also so will just double check with him although I am sure everything will be fine as I am taking no current meds. It's worth a try and if it works well what a bonus. Thanks again


----------



## LNAPE

aussiedeb,I emailed you the info on how to take and what to take for the diarrhea ibs. You may want to take it to your doctor and see what he says. Most docs ignore anything a person has gotten off the internet. But for a lot of us it has really helped and if you are not on any other meds you odds of succes are greatly increased.Let me know how you do and if you need help.Linda


----------



## HipJan

Linda -- Have you heard yet of Prerelief? It's an OTC form of calcium that you can take in tablet form or sprinkle on your food to help prevent overacidic reactions. I tried it last night on my beans and rice (since many legumes, apparently, have an acidic reaction).


----------



## Guest

This is my first post. I have type-D. I have not been able to leave the house. I am only 34 years old and have become very depressed that this is all I have to look forward to for the rest of my life. I have had this since 93 after gallbladder removed and an ERCP (I think). For those of you who do not know what that is: three days after my gallbladder removal, I had to lay on a x-ray table while the doctor had to go through my esophagus to reach the rest of my gallstones stuck in a duct. In and out of my esophagus until all stones gone. Which by the way was so full it was facing the wrong direction and instead of a 45 min surgery, it took over 2 hrs. I had to stay in the hospital because my liver was messed up. Back in 93 I was sooooo glad that I had these surgeries because I thought I had been cured. Painfree!!! I was wrong and my IBS-D had slowly taken over my life. Currently as of this week, I had decided to starve and dehydrate myself to death. I had started last Friday. Monday my boyfriend ask me to look up information on IBS on the internet. Things still looked bad. I saw people who had been living with this for a lot longer than me. I found out that there is no cure. That doctors can't help you. I already knew that one. I have been mis-diagnosed since 88. My doctor just makes things worse, all he can say is double my meds and takes my money. Tuesday I got back on the internet and found this board. Read about caltrate. Cried the whole time I read everybody's replies, that it worked for them. And decided to start eating and drinking again. My boyfriend stopped and bought the famous purple box of Caltrate, and I began my half a pill last night. My boyfriend could even tell a difference in me. He could hear the hope in my voice when I ask him to buy the Caltrate. He was happy that I sat down and had dinner with him. Which I hadn't since Thursday night. Thank you for repeating the calcium story. Don't ever stop. I'm on my 3rd half pill and no complaints.


----------



## Guest

By the way, I just called Caltrate's 800 #. Asked if they had any information for the benifits of Caltrate for IBS. The customer service person was not aware of any so I informed her which internet site and board that I read so many wonderful good news about Caltrate. She acted very interested typed it in her computer, she is sending me coupons and said that they love to send coupons.1-800-282-8805 ext 2 for coupons


----------



## Guest

LindaI'm doing just fine. I've noticed missing one dose is a no no. My dad and brother are going to start taking calcium soon(if they take my advice). I wanted to test this theory before getting their hopes up. Tonight we are all going to dinner, hopefully calcium will work for them as it has for me.Thanks again.


----------



## the doc

please add me to the list of people that have seen benefits from the Calcium (it was even on sale at Rite Aid when i went to get a bottle). Just one with each of my two a day meals has ended all serious signs of D and this is quite encouraging so far.


----------



## kcarbs

I'm a happy Calcium user too! I have notived that it seems to stop the D, but I still have pain. Has anyone else noticed this??? I am very happy with the Caltrate and have been taking it for about a month. Kim


----------



## mkoonie

Calcium has saved my life! I was a IBS-D sufferer for over 20 years. Calcium has ELIMINATED my diarrhea, massive gas attacks, my lactose intolerance diagnosis, and all the excrutiating pain that made me fear eating anything. My brother also has D flare ups. I told him about the calcium phenomenom and he decided to give it a try. Did I mention he's a DOCTOR??







Thank you Linda. You are a godsend!


----------



## LNAPE

Hip Jan,I have not seen Prerelief but this is what you get by taking calcium regularly pre relief for diarrhea attacks.Starnene,You sound just like me for a long time. So tied to the bathroom you could not have a life. This started for me also after the GB removal.I must take 3 tablets a day and have remained diarrhea free for more than 2 years. I also called the Caltrate several times without much interest from them and the person I talked to on the phone had IBS. I guess now she is doing better from the advice but nothing has been done by the company except I did get my coupons also.If I had not posted this info you would probably not have found out about how it may help. I have been asked by a few others to slack off but I am glad I did not because you were able to find us and possible get some relief. It sounds like you are on the way to feeling better. DO not give up and remain consistent with the calcium. Please email me if you have any trouble getting the right dose I have a lot of feedback from many users.Kbird,It may take more than one dose for your dad and brother to get the results you are having I hope you tell them so if it doesn't work the first day to stick with it. I was so sure this could not be my answer for the diarrhea I told no one for 3 months. But thankfully it is still working and very well I might add.Kim,just keep spreading the word and others like Starnene may see what you have to say and try it when all hope is lost.mkoonie,Has the calcium helped your brother and what did he say about the logic of how it could work.Thank you all for posting and helping our new friend (Starnene) through an awful time she sure sounded like she needed to here all of your stories.Take Care,Linda


----------



## Fay

Hi Linda and all the others, just wanted to add that I started the Caltrate Plus right after I read some of the posts about it.I have had problems with ibs-d since my 17, was diagnosed as having a spastic colon at 21. In those days (23 yrs ago!) that was considered something to do with the nerves and so I was prescribed tranquilisers and anti-spasm medicines,if I remember rightly.I have never liked taking medicine and I have great difficulties swallowing pills, so I just got on without them. Obviously my symptoms weren't that bad then. I never had terrible pains, just sudden urgent urges to go to the toilet with loose stools. I learned how to control the cramps and just thought this was my weak point. Also learned how to deal with accidents, although you do feel terrible when they happen. About 8 months ago the d-attacks were suddenly daily,maybe three or four times a day, no normal stool in between anymore, and the cramps became very urgent, explosive and totally unstoppable, even being just outside the front door was too far from the toilet when it hit. So I went to my GP, was told that it was probably just IBS, and was told to do first a wheat-free diet for 6 weeks, then also a dairy-free diet together also for a couple of weeks and see if that made any difference while waiting for the appointment with what they call here the surgeon (I'm Dutch, expat, lived here and there, now in Scotland since 1 1/2 yrs) and in Holland we would call an internal specialist. That took months, the two dietswere not making any difference, and I was going up the walls with cravings (didn't mention I stopped smoking almost 9 months ago). The GP gave me Mebeverine for the spasms and Normacol granules for extra fiber. I did tell her that I really don't want to take medicine everyday if I can find a more natural way to deal with this. The Mebeverine and or Normacol made me immediately bloated, full of gas, with abdominal pains probably related to all the trapped gas, and for the first time in some 20 years I became constipated. I stopped immediately, reintroduced wheat and dairy products slowly, got pain and gas attacks sometimes now and struggled on with the D while waiting for the appointment. I was still gaining weight and so went on a low-fat, low sugar diet and didn't try out too much with sweeteners, and while I lost some 5 kgs I also noticed a slight decrease in D-incidents and accidents. But what with the constant cravings, two long visits of the in-laws, the festive season and all I have eaten all sorts of things that I shouldn't have, I guess. Anyway (Sorry to be so long about it,it is such a relief to just be able to pour out all the sorrows to a knowing audience) I did see the surgeon two weeks ago, with the appointment came a laxative to insert two hours before the appointment, which the nurse said I had to do, so there went!, he had a look inside my rectum with atube with a lamp, no sedatives, it was very uncomfortable, but bearable, he said there was nothing wrong there, right tone !? and all that, so he advised me to stick to a fibre-rich diet, to try to have no stress !?and that I would have a barium enema X-ray, as soon as there is time for that, can take apparently again 2 to 3 months, but as far as he could judge now it was IBS. I came home, looked up IBS on the internet and found the BB to my utter astonishment. All these people who share same and or diverse symptoms and talk open and freely about it.Found the threads about the Caltrate Plus. Would you believe I had a bottle of them in my kitchen drawer from the time I was on the dairyfree diet and thought some extra calcium might be needed. The pills are quite big and I still don't swallow easily, but hey, who's complaining. I started taking three half ones, one with each meal, and after three days when I didn't feel much difference I started to take a whole one at dinner time. I'm on my 14th day now, though I do feel nauseous at times in the morning, I have had no accidents sofar and the cramps are more manageable and the stools are still loose but not as semi-liquid anymore. I do have a lot of gas now, but I'll keep on taking this for longer. Have to go to an important dinner-party tomorrow which will go on for hours and I'll be far from the toilet, so wish me luck. Thank you for all your information. Fay


----------



## LNAPE

Fay,I think if you work you way up to a bit higer dose you may just have found what will help you with the diarrhea control.There are so many great stories on this board I don't mean because you are all suffering but so many of us are the same with this thing.I know for me the calcium has changed my life when I too thought I would live the rest of my life near the bathroom. I just wish someone would study the effects of the calcium and really give us a good explaination of how and why it can help and get the message out to anyone who needs it.Hope the dinner goes well and let us know how you are doing.Take Care,Linda


----------



## Guest

Yesterday was my 2nd full day of taking Caltrate. I started taking a whole pill last night and this morning. No bad side effects. Nothing I would have noticed differant if I wasn't taking Caltrate. But I have been making it to the bathroom in time. Big change for me.BE HAPPY FOR ME EVERYBODY.


----------



## SharonM

I'm confused. The purple Caltrate Plus has the magnesium in it (40mg). The pink bottle has no magnesium. I bought the purple but maybe I should have bought the pink.I have IBS-D. I'm into my second week taking it. Still have bloating but I think I'm doing better. I'm taking .5 pill at each meal.Could this little amount of magnesium make things get worse for me?Sharon


----------



## LNAPE

Sharon,For most of us this is the calcium formula that has worked the best. The 40 MG of magnesium should not cause more diarrhea but very few did say that they thought this did for them. They could have been really sensative to the magnesium but for most it only helps in the absorption of the calcium and I think helps so you don't get constipated on the calcium.You seem to be a bit better so if you ingrease the dose now if you have been on it a week you should be able to totally control the diarrhea.Alot of calcium supplements have a 2 to 1 ration of calcium to magnesium and this would be too much magnesium and cause diarrhea in most cases. If you work you way up to a full tablet at each meal and still have diarrhea attacks then this is when I would maybe just try a calcium carbonate with vitamin d only.Let me know how you do.Linda


----------



## flux

> quote:Calcium and Vitamin D Deficiency: The Clinical Work and Theory of Carl J. Reich, M.D. http://www.arthritistrust.org/topics/calvitd.htm


Summarized below..


----------



## Guest

Flux, humor us, OK? Will you please give specifics as to why you disagree with this? I don't care if it's just theory and you can't back it up with references, studies, whatever. I still want to hear it.You seem to shoot down anything that is not extremely tangilbe. May I remind you again that for years we were convinced the world was flat and that ulcers were caused solely by stress?------------------Color Rainbows in the Rain


----------



## mxz583

11[This message has been edited by mxz583 (edited 02-10-2001).]


----------



## mkoonie

I don't care to know the hows and whys, all I know is - calcium works! Maybe not for all, but it works for me!







(Sorry to all those that it didn't help.)67 Days Diarrhea Free


----------



## mkoonie

Lashes,I take 1 Mylanta chewable with every meal. It has eliminated my diarrhea and hasn't given me any constipation.







Hope this helps.


----------



## lashes77

mkoonie and linda,I have been taking the Caltrate chewable tablets. I am one of those that hates to swallow too many pills, so this has been a great form for me. I have noticed great change! No urgency first thing in the morning. In fact, no urgency at all. I have still had some cramping, especially after meals, but this is nothing my trusty heating pad can't calm. I had taken calcium before in several types - the kind from oyster shells, the kind in a chocolate chewable flavor, etc. I did this mainly to take care of my body, since i knew I wasn't getting enough calcium since i don't do ANY dairy products in excess. None of those helped, and only made my symptoms worse. I finally found the relief I needed in the form of Caltrate Plus (chewable form), and it is something I don't have to swallow with a glass of water! I was glad I found this post. I had read about Caltrate Plus before from another group, but there seemed to only be one person who had posted anything positive. With this post, at least I saw that there were many that had been helped by it, and thought I might as well try it since I was so sick and tired of prescription pills that made me sleep through class, work, social life, etc. I now am a firm beleiver in the Caltrate fix! It is hard to believe that something that is available to many people in many places can work so well for me! It still isn't as great as my wonderful Lotronex was, as it stopped ALL symptoms. But, at least the Caltrate stops the biggest problem I have with the IBS, and that is the diarrhea and urgent feelings that I couldn't seem to control.Thanks for all the useful info. My life has taken a turn for the better with that wonderful stuff!!Aimee Lashlee[This message has been edited by lashes77 (edited 01-27-2001).]


----------



## Island girl

Linda,When I first took Caltrate based on your recommendation, I was also in the midst of trying a myriad of different supp's and eating regimens. I gave Caltrate no credit for feeling better. I switched brands of Calcium. I decided to give it a try again, as my diarrhea had escalated back to 6-10 xs/day.I haven't changed anything, except taking one Caltrate after my first bite when eating a meal. I also take one before bedttime. It's day 3 at 5 pm and I haven't gone at all today. Mornings are the worst for me, so this is quite amazing. My question-I seem to be feeling nauseous. Have you heard of this happening? While I do prefer it to the alternative, I'm wondering about it. Am I taking too much?Also, I have found ctn foods I react to-whole wheat, corn, chocolate, nuts, honey,etc-and I don't think I should start eating them again if the Caltrate keeps working. Do you have ctn restrictions on your diet?Thanks so much,IG


----------



## flux

> quote:Flux, humor us, OK? Will you please give specifics as to why you disagree with this?


The effects of Vitamin D deficiency (rickets, osteomalacia) has been known for a long time. This stuff is just made up out of out whole cloth.


> quote:You seem to shoot down anything that is not extremely tangilbe.


Actually, science can only address issues that are plainly tangible such as this one.


> quote:What do you mean, the world isn't flat ???


It was a joke.


----------



## Guest

Just to let everyone know, I had read something on the web board about calcium possibly helping a while back. Decided about 6 weeks ago to start taking a calcium supplement as I am also lactose intolerant. Almost immediately my diarrhea stopped. I have had IBS since childhood but in recent years and after gall bladder surgery it worsened. So far calcium has helped more than any other single thing. Thanks for all the information and explanations. Letty


----------



## LNAPE

I don't care if anyone thinks taking calcium is just a fluke and can not work I know it has and continues to do wonders for me and I suffered daily attacks for more than 23 years. Proof is what I have that it works and works well when I no longer need to run to the bathroom in an instant and do not feel sick when I eat and no cramping anymore.For all the stuff I have been through this is the only thing that works.Someone above mentions the nausea well this should pass as you body adjusts to the added calcium just hang in. You can take something along with the calcium for a few days to get you past this like Pepto if it is too bothersome.Flux you were on this board and others when I first started to post and sort of put this idea down but over the past 2 plus years you have got to see it has helped many.Just because no one will spend the money to prove it doesn't mean we should not continue to spread the word because nothing else available has helped.Take Care,Linda


----------



## mkoonie

I'm with you Linda. I can't believe how calcium has changed my life. For 20+ years I would have pains so sharp I couldn't even stand up. I've run the gamet of tests, dietary changes, therapy, to no life changing result. Then, after reading your post, I tried calcium. I don't need to know why it works, only that it works. My brother is a family physician in Florida. Over holiday break I told about this board and my calcium revelation. He was shocked (bear in mind that he has been witness to these attacks since we were kids). I told him that I have NO diarrhea, NO constipation, NO MORE PAIN, and NO more episodes of blowing up like a balloon. My intestinal health has done a 360 - I'm not even faintly concerned with finding the science behind it. I'm even less concerned with someone who tries to use science to discount someone else's success. I read in another post that Flux is somehow attached to the medical/scientific world. One would think that if this were true, he would be a-right out there attempting to figure out what calcium has helped so many people, instead of spending his time and energy trying to discount possible theories for its success. But that's assuming that he is on this board as an advocate and not an antagonist. The connection between calcium and the elimination of IBS-D symptoms may be something we never understand. Keep on a-postin' Linda. You never know if one of our "what if" theories will lead us to some new information!


----------



## Guest

I just lurk here. I find that Linda is a very compassionate person. Here she has found a cure for herself from something we ALL agree is painful and has an unbelievably negative impact on our lives. She very easily could of tried Caltrate, had her own personal victory and never visit this forum again. But she didn't do that. She had/has enough goodness in her heart to want people other than herself to be pain free. So she shared her cure. From all the above posts, one can easily surmise that it has helped many. How someone can post "MALARKEY" with all the testimonials is beyond my comprehension.It is mean spirited and spiteful. And if your only reason is scientific evidence, then why do you not consider the testimonials you have just read? Don't scientists collect data from people's experiences? Hmmm, I guess the people here don't count, in a scientific sense, to you at least.Linda, I hope you still take the time to spread your good word. I'm sure you have other things to do. It is appreciated. I think you're an angel to many.


----------



## kcarbs

4 weeks and no D! I love Caltrate! I feel like a different person! Thanks again, Linda!Kim


----------



## Guest

OK, Flux, thanx for your response. Not specific enough for me, but OK.AS for calcium, it works for me, overall. I take the stuff twice a day with meals. It has reduced my attacks. They have not gone away, but they are much less severe.Thre is something out there too about calcium helping PMS and also aiding those of us who are losing wieght.I really wish someone extremely credible would do some serious research on this. But, I agree, it sure would lower the profits of the drug companies....------------------Color Rainbows in the Rain


----------



## LNAPE

mkoonie,I do like to know why things work and I can only work up my own theory and that is good enough for me Thanks for the support you have given me.looking4answers,I do spend a lot of time here trying to spread my message and I hope it doesn't sound like I push Caltrate too much but other brands with the same ingredients do the same job. I just started with Caltrate and so it goes. I really know the suffering you can have with this and this is the only place I am able to help others with the same problem I used to have. It is by no means a cure but a control and as long as I take it I do great. I never forget the calcium because I can never forget the pain of being stuck in the bathroom for 23 years of my life. I know there are some who wish I would go away but I just think they are selfish for thinking a new person just may show up and read this or other post and get some help from it.Thank you too for your support.kcarbs,I know you are a recent user and I am very glad you are still here to post your success also.hotmeow,I wish as you do that someone would get to the bottom as to why this calcium thing works the maybe we could find help for all types of IBS sufferers.Thanks Again All,Linda


----------



## mkoonie

Linda, Even though there are the naysayers, PLEASE don't stop posting about calcium!!! It may not help everyone, but it sure helped so many of the posters above!







If you had stopped posting even just a couple of months ago, I would still be in the bathroom praying to God to make it stop or at least tell me why it's happening. Still waking up in the middle of the night, still planning my wardrobe around my distented tummy, still fearing every morsel of food I put in my mouth. Thanks to you and the calcium information you've continued to share, I am now looking into the toilet and seeing what I saw as a 9-year-old. Good ol' healthy poop.







Calcium and Linda rock!


----------



## LNAPE

mkoonie,I will be sticking around as long as I am able. I am so happy to read the post of success and also the emails I receive on a daily basis.This is what keeps me posting just to help and if any one tried the calcium and did not get any results I am always glad to assist on a one on one basis all you have to do is ask.Take Care,Linda


----------



## mkoonie

bump please


----------



## LNAPE

I hope everyone is having a great day today.Keep in touch.Linda


----------



## Fay

Hi Linda, just wanted to report that I'm at the end of my third week of taking Caltrate, I've slowly worked up to 3 tablets a day, sometimes a little bit nauseous in the morning, but sofar no accidents and I made it safe and sound all through the 4 1/2 hr.dinnerparty last Friday. If this really meansthe solution for the biggest part of my problems I'm so thankful!Fay


----------



## LNAPE

Fay,It takes a while to believe this is working so just take it slow and add some foods back that you thought you could not eat anymore and when you see it does not make you sick the conficdence will return.Please let me know how you are,Linda


----------



## mkoonie

bump


----------



## LNAPE

If anyone need some questions answered or help with calcium I am always glad to assist.Linda


----------



## lana

Linda,Thank you!!! You are an absolute ANGEL!!! The calcium helped almost immediatly. No more living my life with the porcelain god. I did miss a dose and the D came back with a vengence, but back on schedule again. I feel so much better. I have had back pain now for 4 years, I am hoping this calcium will help with this. Again, I can not thank you enough.God bless you....Lana


----------



## mkoonie

Linda,Just went through my morning routine:Got upMade some coffeeAte some breakfastRead the paperHad a regular bowel movement







Thank you again for your post on the very inexpensive calcium. I can't tell you how wonderful it is to use the restroom without the pain that made me wish I didn't have an intestinal system. Calcium has changed my life! Thanks again!Jen[This message has been edited by mkoonie (edited 02-09-2001).]


----------



## LNAPE

You ladies are just too kind. I sure can use the help in spreading the word on calcium because I know as you do now it is the only thing I ever took that could help me. And it continues for more than 2 years.Take Care,Linda


----------



## LNAPE

diamondgirl,I just wanted to check to see if you are back on track again with the calcium.Take Care,Linda


----------



## LNAPE

For some new folks I have noticed on the board. If you have diarrhea attacks you may want to try calcium.Linda


----------



## Guest

I have been taking Sundown liquid calciumtablets for over a year, and have had greatresults. It absorbs quickly and is mild.I take one along with my regular multi-vitamin. My gut is a bit more tempermentalwhen I miss my pills. I have a quiet job,and as long as I stay relatively still andcalm after I eat, my stomach is fine. I press my luck a lot, though--and get away with it! I eat my favorite food, macaroni and cheese, at least twice a week, I have chocolate and ice cream--just not all in one night. As long as I take a Lactaid ultra beforehand, I just have some easily-expelled gas. I also take Zantac 75 when I have things with tomato in them. Again, just some gas.I can't avoid diarrhea all the time, but I can sneak around it most of the time!In the beginning of my troubles, a doctor prescribed Bentyl, which calmed it down, and later, I started drinking a glass of Citracel every morning. I stopped taking the Bentyl after about a week, if that--didn't want to become dependent on it. After a few months, I tried skipping the Citracel here and there; eventually I stopped altogether, and haven't been using it since. I just have a little fiber-y stuff sometimes, and stay calm. I'm glad I have a relatively mild form of IBS. My mom has Crohn's Disease, which is much worse (an auto-immune disorder, not just bowel spasms).Thank God IBS doesn't develop into Crohn's!God bless you!


----------



## diamondgirl

Linda,Hi, I just saw your message today. Thanks for checking on me, that's very considerate of you! Yes, I feel better after those two days last week. I'm back to normal again, and I hope it stays that way. Even though I had those two days, the attacks were only once each day, and not as severe as they used to be. I am still a great supporter of Caltrate, and very happy for what it's done for me. I'll keep you posted on my progress. Take care







dg


----------



## Guest

Linda, I am new to the IBS support group. I have suffered from IBS-D since the birth of my second child 9 years ago. I have had various tests and the GP has come up with IBS, but seems a little inconsistent and not really interested, suggesting a couple of types of anti-spasmodic, which didnt work, and then recommending Immodium. Immodium works well enough if the diarrhoea isn't too severe, but how often can I take it? I have been reading your postings about Caltrate 600 and wonder if this would help me. Could you please reply on here or E-mail me. I would be so grateful. Thanks, Allison.


----------



## LNAPE

Ibell,You may find that you would do a lot better if you took a tablet form instead of the liquid. Yes the liquid gets absorb quick and this is not the effect you want to help with the diarrhea. You want the calcium carbonate to take its time going through the body so that what is not absorbed by the body passes through soaking up excess bile and water to help with the diarrhea.Al_69,I sent you an email so we can work together and see if we can get the calcium to help you I will be waiting to hear from you.Take Care,Linda


----------



## Guest

God Bless all suffers of colon and GImaladies! I just got the recommendedCaltrate 600D. And it does help. Thanksto whomever started recommending this!The pharmacist at the downtown Walgreenshere in Minneapolis also recommendedthe purple and white box. ------------------Jim


----------



## Guest

Linda: I have never taken my calcium pills to treat my diarrhea. I have never needed to,because each "bout" takes only a half hour,if that...nothing I've tried has ever actually helped it go away. It all comes outwith just a bit of pain, but it comes quickly, and is over pretty fast. Then I just make sure I only eat plain things for the rest of the day. Immodium does nothing,and neither does Pepto or Mylanta, but my bouts are few and far between, and so short I don't bother taking anything for it. I just drink water inbetween trips to the bathroom, and it helps it go faster. I only take the liquid calcium because it keeps my stomach calm, overall--I don't worry about taking it once my gut's in an uproar. I just let it take its (quick)course. It's all really mind over matter, for me. The word "calcium" in the topic title got me typing a reply even though I wasn't talking about taking calcium for diarrhea. Taking it does help prevent me from ever having it in the first place.What I'm doing works for me, and I'm sticking with it! Thank you for replying, though.


----------



## Fenny

I tried taking Caltrate Plus about 6 months ago, but ended up with severe upper GI gas pains and bloating.Is this Normal when you first start taking it? ( I couldn't bear taking it for more than one day)If so, how long does it take for the gassiness to go away?


----------



## mkoonie

Fenny,I found that Mylanta Calci Tabs had just the right combination of calcium and magnesium for me. I take one chewable with every meal and have had nothing but easy moving BMs since. Hope this helps.


----------



## LNAPE

Fenny,Yes the calcium when you first start causes gas and indigestion but it goes away in a few days usually but it is important to take the calcium with food and start with 1/2 tablet doses at each meal this will lessen the gas and indigestion. Did you try it this way.Linda


----------



## Guest

Hi Linda thanx for replying so fast. I have kept checking for my E-mail but havent received one yet. Have u sent it or am I a bit previous? Anyway heres my E-mail address just in case you dont know it madaboutnails###yahoo.com. I look forward to hearing from you. Allie


----------



## Guest

Hi, after hearing how much calcium has helped those with IBS-D, I'm thinking of trying it, but am worried, because I heard that taking a lot of calcium can inhibit the absorption of magnesium. Is this true? I have bouts of an irregular heartbeat, which magnesium seems to have helped, so am a little nervous about this. Thanks.Beatrice C


----------



## LNAPE

Beatrice,If you are having diarrhea it may be because of the magnesium you are taking. This will cause diarrhea. How much do you take a day.Linda


----------



## LNAPE

AL_69,I sent you and email but it always comes back it can not be delivered.Linda


----------



## Guest

Hi Linda, I take 250 mg of magnesium a day. You're right, when I took 500 mg. one night, I was a lot worse than usual in the morning. I think I will stop for a day or so and see if that helps. Thanks.I'm glad that calcium has been so helpful for you. Beatrice


----------



## LNAPE

Beatrice,Calcium can also help to regulate the heart beat and if you use the Caltrate Plus 600 with vitamin d and minerals it does contain 40 mg of magnesium or any other store brand with the same ingredients I am not really pushing Caltrate but I think it is available at most places. The 40 mg should not be enough to cause diarrhea.Let me know how you do.Linda


----------



## LNAPE

Happy Valentines Day to everyone and I hope you are doing great.Linda


----------



## LNAPE

Just checking on how everyone is doing and if you need my help I am here.Linda


----------



## Guest

I have been taking Caltrate for six days now. When I began taking it, I stopped taking Questran and Metamucil. Today I had a bad episode of IBS------the first in months. Is this common when starting to take Caltrate? Or am I eating things I shouldn't be because I thought I was feeling so much better? This is very discouraging.


----------



## Guest

Linda,Its been 3 months now since I've been taking calcium and I feel WONDERFUL! I can't thank you enough for providing such valuable information, thanks!


----------



## Guest

I have had IBS-D for about six years. Recently after many trips to the doctor I had my gall bladder removed. When I was off work I found this site and was amazed at the number to people suffering with the same problem. After I had surgery I contined to have D and the doctor told me to give it time that was normal When I read on your site about Caltrate I went out and purchased a bottle. I don't know if it is having my gall bladder removed or the Caltrate that has helped but I am doing much better. Since I started taking it I haven't had one spell of "D". I started with taking one pill morning and night and found that was too much. My thanks for the advice!!


----------



## LNAPE

nkirk42,I do think when you change things you are used to you run the risk of some adjusting but I think if it has helped you for 6 days it will happen again. Stay consistent and I think the results will return.This has happened to some and just stick with it for a bit longer.Start adding foods back at a slow pace also this may help.AMD,Thank you for letting us know you are doing great. This really makes me feel good and want to keep posting to help others.smckean217,I really do feel having the GB removed is a major cause of diarrhea. I am glad you found us and did not have to suffer for years with the attacks as I did. Keep posting so others will maybe give it a try.Take Care,Linda


----------



## mkoonie

Three months of taking one Mylanta chewable (300 mg) with every meal - three months of being diarrhea and pain free.







Thanks Linda![This message has been edited by mkoonie (edited 02-17-2001).]


----------



## Guest

Hi Linda, firstly I must apologise profusely, for the E-mail address I gave to you was incorrect! I cannot believe that I can't even remember my own! Anyway on a more joyful note I have stated taking the Caltrate 600 and other than a couple of days with upper GI pain due to trapped wind, I am doing really well. I haven't had one episode of D and have certainly had no pain! I can't thank you enough for telling me about Caltrate. I only wish I had known about it a long time ago. I wouldn't say that my IBS is anywhere near as bad as a lot of people I have read about, but it has been enough to keep me in the same relatively safe working environment for the past 9 years, which was working for my parents, who completely understand my problem! Anyway, I have had the courage to get out and find myself a job doing what I have always wanted to, and taking the Caltrate will give me the confidence I need. Thankyou again Linda. By the way the part of the E-mail that was wrong was that it is actually co.uk, and not .com Love Allie x


----------



## mkoonie

Hi Allie! Twenty-year IBS-D sufferer here who started taking calcium supplements in November. I also have had an elimination of symptoms due to the increased calcium. Isn't it absolutely amazing?


----------



## kcarbs

Just checking in. Two months on Calcium and no D attacks. I have been eating many foods that would definitely give me D before with good luck. I find I feel wonderful if I eat only what i should. I feel good if I eat food that I shouldn't. But, that is definitely much better than before and I have the freedom to eat some things that I love. Thanks again, Linda! You're an angel!By the way...if anyone is wondering I take three a day and haven't had any problems with C.Kim


----------



## LNAPE

Thank you all for posting your results and It makes me feel great to get these post and emails and it keeps me coming back to keep the word going on the calcium.Take Care.Linda


----------



## Guest

Hi Linda!Things are going great! I love Caltrate







Its been a little over 2 weeks and I've seen a huge difference. I'm still playing with the dosage cause I get a little C sometimes.Thanks again for everything







Take Care!!


----------



## mkoonie

Sharke,I switched from Caltrate to Mylanta chewable because I was getting the C, too. Each Mylanta tablet has 300 mg of calcium compared to the 600 in Caltrate. After taking a Mylanta at every meal I'm having easy to pass BMs every morning.


----------



## LNAPE

You guys are the greatest. Keep the stories comming. I even got my hubby to come in a read some of the great post you all have made.Take Care,Linda


----------



## LNAPE

I saw quite a number of new posters today so I hope this could help some of them. Please let me know if you have questions or need help.Linda


----------



## LNAPE

Has anyone els got anything to add we need you poster who are feeling better to let everyone know. Anyone not doing so well and may want some one on one help just email.Take Care,Linda


----------



## kcarbs

Linda,I have a question for you. I have been taking Calcium three times a day since late December with good results. Yesterday however, I had D for the first time since starting. I hadn't eaten anything different so the only thing I can think of is that I took an Advil for a bad headache I had earlier in the day. Do you have problems with Advil? I've never really been able to take anything without getting sick but I thought since the Calcium was working so well, that I could get away with it. Any suggestions?Kim


----------



## LNAPE

Kim,I have taken Advil or Aleve from time to time and it only seem to firm things up a bit more for me.I did a couple of weeks ago have stiffness in the back of my head and neck and for 1 day had a bout or watery diarrhea and I chalked it up to a possible virus. I had no pain at all just watery diarrhea and it was gone after about 1/2 day. Even normal people get these bugs from time to time so do not worry you should be back to normal again and I really don't think it was the Advil. When you take that stuff you should take it with food because it can cause stomach upset and I hope you are feeling better now.Take Care,Linda


----------



## mkoonie

Has anyone have any idea why calcium works so well? I'm thinking about making another appt with my original gastro to relay this breakthrough in my life. I'd love to know what he thinks.


----------



## LNAPE

I have found that most doctors will only recommend something that is offered to them by some drug company for any certain thing.They are not too informed on supplements like calcium. Most do not even know the simplest of things that calcium carbonate is constipating and it is the binding effect it has that helps to control the diarrhea. It is an on going process as the calcium passes through your system so it will never cure you only control the diarrhea if you take it daily. Part of the calcium carbonate gets to the bones about 40% and the rest just makes it way through the body soaking up excess fliuds and then giving us a more formed BM. Finding the right amount for you and working with any other drugs you may have to take is the hard part. For some it is like talking to a brick wall but we seem to finally work that out and I don't mind doing it if it can help anyone.Take Care,Linda


----------



## Guest

calcium binds me .then i have a real hard stool and end up with hemroids.menamucil helps me with ibs.any one else out there that needs info on taking menamucil please feel free too e-mail me .------------------


----------



## LNAPE

helen,Your statement that calcium binds you is exactly what we want to happen you have just added to the pool of the binding effects of calcium. If you are having consipation you do not want to take calcium. Take Care,Linda


----------



## LNAPE

Moving this up in hopes that Lady M will see some of the good results from calcium after having the gall bladder removed and then being hit with diarrhea attacks.Take Care,Linda


----------



## Guest

Thanks SO much for the info about Calcium. I have been on it now for 14 days & have only had a small problem with D one day. There were days when I was taking Lotronex that I had a small problem,too. I am so happy - I was devestated when they took away the Lotronex & started having terrible problems with D each morning. It was so difficult to get out to work on time. I can't thank you enough for sharing that tip about the Calcium - you have made me feel like life is good again.


----------



## LNAPE

eilene,Thank you for letting us know about your success with the calcium. This one post just makes me feel so good and I need these boost to keep this info going for as many as we can.It is just such and amazing thing something this simple can help so much.Take Care,Linda


----------



## Tess McIntosh

About 4 hours ago I found this site for the first time . . . in all honesty I sat on my couch reading posts and crying like a baby. The relief I felt at reading that other people understand and experience what I experience every day was very overwhelming. The timing was perfect I was feeling trapped because I couldn't walk 5 blocks to a store with my husband . . .couldn't take the chance of having the D hit me. Not been a very good day.Then I found Linda's posting. God, I am so scared and excited at the same time. Scared it won't work for me and excited that it might. I decided the D was not going to stop me from going 1 block and buying the Caltrate! I just took my first 1/2 of one with my dinner. Keeping my fingers crossed!!I send everyone on this list the warmest wishes for good health.Tess


----------



## LNAPE

Tess,It is me Linda cheering for you in the back ground can you hear me. Anyway I had great results from the very first day but I started with 1 whold tablet at each meal and put up with the indigestion and gas that can cause at the very beginning. So if you are able to work your way up to a dose that works for you it is bette. Did you have your gall bladder removed. That is when all of this started for me. Also check any meds you may be on and see if taking calcium can interfer with the absorption of them if so you may need to take them at different times.Good Luck,Linda


----------



## Tess McIntosh

Linda:Thanks so much for your encouragement and email! Still have my gall bladder! Just have had IBS symptoms since I was 11 years old. I have seen doctors on and off over the years. And I keep hoping that they will tell me this is anything except IBS . . . well the last time I was told this was IBS was two weeks ago so I am trying to accept it this time.Not taking any meds at this time. My doctor has given me a prescription but we are trying to get pregnant and I don't want to take anything for now. Plus, any meds I have ever tried haven't done much for me. So, the calcium is a big hope for me right now.Again, thanks so much for sharing your information with all of us! Tess


----------



## SharonM

I finished the purple bottle of Caltrate last week. I didn't seen any major results. I then decided to switch to the Caltrate that has NO magnesium at all (2 tables a day). Things seem better. Hope it holds out.I'm 45 and should be taking calcium anyway. Can't hurt.


----------



## LNAPE

Some do have trouble even with the small amount of magnesium but for most it is just a help to get the calcium absorbed and aid in preventing constipation while taking the calcium. You can always up the does to 3 a day if 2 does not work perfectly.Linda


----------



## Guest

Like I always say -- like chickensoup &pizza -- it can't hoit! I can't really say for sure it helps. It may be justcoincidence. But I am remarkably betterfrom just about the time I started takingcalcium supplements. ------------------Jim


----------



## Guest

Tess, I know how you are feeling! When I found this group I felt totally alone & just being able to read & "talk" to other with IBS has made a big difference in my life. Then I read about the Calcium & thought this is too good to be true BUT it is day #15 & I am doing great - it is an answer to my prayers. Good luck & I hope it works for you the way it has for me. Keep us posted.


----------



## LNAPE

eilene,Thanks for the support for Tess and how are you doing today Tess. Let us know if you need any help. We are here.Take Care,Linda


----------



## Tess McIntosh

Eilene and Linda:Thank you both for your great support. I think I am now addicted to this Web site. It so nice reading everyone's posts.Well, I have taken 5 1/2 of Caltrate 600 now. Doing okay. The calcium hasn't really caused me any problems so far. Yesterday and today have been decent days. Still need a little time to tell how this is going to work for me.I will keep you posted.Eilene . . . are you noticing a great improvement after two weeks?


----------



## LNAPE

Tess,Let us help if you need it. Work with the dose to get the best results. Good LuckLinda


----------



## Guest

linda, thank you so much for the advice about the calcium. when i was pregnant with my kids my ibs never bothered me. i often wondered why it was so. after reading your post i understood why. i always took 2 calcium supp a day for leg cramps. after reading your post i checked the bottle and it was the same combination as you said to buy in the walmart brand. i have started taking them again since reading the post it has been 3 days now. no d!!!!!! i have noticed a little gas ans nausea. but, i'm sure it's jut an adjustment phase. i resently went to a gastro dr because of my fustration over ibs and he basically poo-poo me and told me to drink water, exercise and meditate. living the life with immodium is a drag with 2 small kids(which the dr thought was my whole problem- stress of being a mom)he encouraged immodium and i feel that my intestines should not turn off and on with immodium. thank you again i hope this is the miracle i've been looking for. thank you, anna hps no immodium since starting the ca+


----------



## Guest

Aloha, Linda I talked to you awhile back and have been on the caltrate. Which seems to be helping a lot. But Just found out I've got FM I thought something else was wrong but couldn't figure it out. Plus about 15 yrs ago was told I had CFS. Is this all related in some way . Wow Then I went to the OB the other day and said I was going threw Menopause. So I've been going to stress managment classes . And that has also helped------------------


----------



## LNAPE

annahed,I hope this is your solution also. It has been mine since July 1998 when I started it. I have not had any immodium since I was waiting of the stuff to expire but my iron gut hubby ended up needing it from time to time. I never thought I would see that.Thanks for posting and you are right there is an adjustment period for the gas and indigestion but it does go away.dustrag,I think that when we have any kind of illness in our bodies it ends up affecting other parts too. I think the week part of my system the stomach was the first thing to hurt whenever I got sick. Stress is also a factor I don't believe it causes the disease but it does make it worse. It seems you are doing what you can to improve you situation and I hope things go well for you. Please let us know how you are doing.Take Care,Linda


----------



## georgeb

I get bad gas after eating dinner, and diarrhea in the mornings, with urges through the day. Will the calcium help with the gas? Will it benefit those of us who still have gall bladders?


----------



## LNAPE

georgeb,The calcium can help those of you that still have gall bladder. You will have some gas when you first start taking the calcium but in a couple of days you systems gets use to it and that goes away. If you just have diarrhea in the morning you may want to take a full tablet at dinner and maybe 1/2 tablet at breakfast and 1/2 tablet at lunch to start and see if this works. If not the work you way up to full tablets with each meal. You have to see how you do and cut back if you become constipated.Linda


----------



## Guest

Hi! I am new to the board, and no longer feel so ALONE!! I had a quick question regarding calcium supplements. I too noticed that when I was pregnant, my symptoms improved greatly. I am a "d". Anyways, I always had heartburn, so I took a TON of tums. Should I try the tums first? If so, how much? I noticed that Tums first ingrediant is calcium carbonate. They are alot less expensive than Caltrate. Please let me know what you think. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Guest

Hi! One more quick thing, I forgot. This is how my IBS is: I dont go for about a week, then spend about 7 hours on and off the toilet with D, and severe cramps. So, mine is alternating d and c?? Will the calcium still help me? Thanks again!


----------



## LNAPE

Tums has help some but for most taking the Caltrate in the purple and white box has been the most successful. It is much harder to try to contorl diarrhea and not get constipated when you only suffer one day and don't go for 7. Do you eat many fiber foods. You may want to try fibercon tablets they do contain calcium but also have the fiber to help you become more regular and it is not as bad to take swallowing tablets rather than drinking some fiber mix. I could not really recommend daily calcium for you because it may only constipate you more. One other option is to take a calcium and magnesium supplement to see if this could help you become more regular. All of these suggestions are my best guess. You will have to try different things to see what may work for you.Take Care,Linda


----------



## diamondgirl

Hi Linda, Hope you are well. I'm playing with my Caltrate dosage and I have a question. If most of my problems occur in the afternoon to early evening, then should I increase the 1/2 Caltrate I take with breakfast to a whole one? (My dosage has been 1/2 with breakfast and 1/2 with dinner). Is that enough time for it to get through my system to help with afternoon problems? I never seem to have attacks in the mornings, it's usually after lunch. Thanks, dg


----------



## LNAPE

diamondgirl,Yes increasing the dose at breakfast should help you in the afternoon with lunch and after. That is the way it seems to work. The calcium you take at the meal before the meal you have problems with seems to work out well for a lot of people. Try it and see what happens. Let me know.Take Care,Linda


----------



## Guest

Linda & Tess, It is now day # 17 & I am still doing very well - yea!!! I have had a few small problems but nothing at all like I had prior to the Calcium. I am taking one tablet at each meal. When I think about the few times I have had some D I am pretty sure it what something I ate. I do have to be more careful about the food I eat now. I could eat anything I wanted while on the Lotronex but I am not complaining - believe me - this has given me my sanity back. I was getting so depressed & feeling terrible. Watching my diet is a very small price to pay for the result I am having. I know I have said thanks before, but Linda - I really do appreciate your sharing this with all of us. My GI is supposed to call me when he figures out a replacement therapy for the Lotronex - it has been at least 3 weeks since my appointment & he still has no other suggestions. Scary isn't it? If it weren't for the Calcium I'd be a wreck (physically & emotionally) by now. My biggest problem right now is to keep myself from panicing when I have a problem. We all know how that goes - your gut acts up & then you get sooo stressed that your gut gets worse & you get more stressed. It is a vicious cycle, isn't it? Hope we all continue to do so well.


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Hi Linda...I have been taking Calcium, at your suggestion, almost since I first came to the BB..I take the Walgreen's Brand which has the same ingredients as the Caltrate..I switched from Caltrate..but I take the one only with Calcium and Vit D. I was doing much better with the calcium and also with the help of Mike's tapes. Then two weeks ago I had my gall bladder removed. Big time "D". My gastro thinks it's just IBS "coming to life" again; but the surgeon thinks it's c. difficile. I was tested for that yesterday; still awaiting results...surgeon thinks IBS will be greatly improved by the looks of the gall bladder that was removed. Meanwhile, I will be starting Culturelle (just ordered) probiotics, and up the calcium until the verdict is in re. the c. difficile. I have been taking 4 tabs of the calcium daily, and still have the D, albeit it is more formed and not as watery. I have no fever, but a whopping yeast infection...they gave me several IV bags of antibiotics at the hospital, and one big one right before I was released. Any other suggestions? Should I increase the calcium even more, Linda? Or do you think I should wait to see if I have the c. difficile. Can I combine the calcium with the probiotics? Any help or suggestions you may have would be greatly appreciated. I really don't think this D is the IBS, as it is different in nature from my past D attacks...totally different. I do believe it is my system readjusting; even if I don't have the c. difficile.Thanks, Linda, for all you do...I am going to continue with the calcium as I have been..it certainly helped me before the g/b removal!!!Thanks again, Linda, you are the GREATEST!







Take care everyone!







------------------Marilyn


----------



## LNAPE

eilene,It sounds to me like you are right on track. If the D you had has been short and not painful like before then the calcium is helping.Do not get depressed just remain consistent and slowly bring back some foods you could eat when you were on Lotronex. Try small amounts of those foods at first and the only realy things I avoid are lots of tomato sauce small amounts okay and too many onions and iceburg lettuce. You are on the right track and if we can get this info to some of our doctors who will listen maybe they will be open to trying it with there other patients.I have been doing good since July 1998 with the calcium so just stay with the dose that is working and you will do fine.Marilyn,You may be one of those who are really sensative to the magnesium so the calcium with vitamin d is the best choice.Since it has only been 2 weeks that you have had the GB removed you system is probably gettin a bit irritate from the constant flow of bile and this should get somewhat better in time. Taking the calcium to soak up some of that bile is probably helping a lot becaue if you did not you may be feeling pretty sick. I don't know if they call us with the gall bladder removed IBS but the symptoms are the same as ibs diarrhea I just think the diarrhea is caused from having the GB removed. Doctors tell you that is not usually the case.Antibiotics will also cause you to get diarrhea and you have not been off of them for too long. ALl of this makes a difference. So take the time to heal and lets hope that does not take too long and let's see where we are.Take Care,Linda


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Thanks, Linda...I appreciate your kind response!!! Started Culturelle today and continuing with the Calcium!! Will give it some time and see what happens. Thanks again!------------------Marilyn


----------



## Guest

Linda, It's funny you should mention tomato sauce because I did eat spaghetti & I think that is going to be a no-no for me. BUT that's okay - it is a very small price to pay to have my life back. Every once in awhile I'll give it a try & see what happens. I can live without it - I did for a long time prior to Lotronex. Have you tried those tapes that a lot of people mention? I am considering ordering them & I wondered what you knew & thought about them. I'd appreciate any input. Thanks & have a TGIF day/


----------



## marianne

I started following Linda's advice/recommendation about two years ago, and it made a difference. I had extreme diarrhea at times and could not leave the house for days at a time. Since the calcium seems to work by binding with the bile acids, I have added niacin to my daily routine. Three Caltrate plus tablets a day and three 500 mg niacin capsules a day. This has resulted in one perfectly formed stool a day. What a difference. If you've never taken niacin before, you need to read up about niacin "flush"; there is also "flush free" niacin.Thanks so much Linda for your spirituality and for taking so much of your time to spread this important message for diarrhea-ridden IBS group members. You've really made a difference in my life.


----------



## LNAPE

eilene,I do thing you will be able to eat the tomato sauce on the pasta if you have more pasta than sauce. Small amounts of sauce usually don't affect me so after a bit of being on calcium do give it a try. Continued success to you.marianne,I am so greatful to you for helping spread the word no the calcium also. When I read post like yours that is what keeps me returning and trying to help as many as I can with this simple info. You take care and I am glad I had a small part in helping you get out of the house and have a better life.Take Care,Linda


----------



## LNAPE

eilene,I forgot to answer your question on the Tapes.I have not tried them and I really don't feel the need for them but if you have some stress and anxiety to deal with and if they help you with that I say go for it.Linda


----------



## Guest

hey Linda, it's Anna here. how long until the gas resolves? I've been taking the ca+ for almost 2 weeks and I have terrible stinky gas. I have to chew gas-x a lot. also playing with the dose to get rid of the c. but frankly I'd rather be a little on the c side than having projectile poops. thanks so much for all the support


----------



## LNAPE

annahed,It has been awhile but I think it only lasted a few days for me maybe when you get down to a dose that does not constipate you the gas will get better. Keep working at it is really worth it. Let me know how you are.Take Care,Linda


----------



## Guest

I've been doing pretty good on this routine for the past 2 months. I take a half tablet of Lotronex at Dinner. I take a Sam's club Member's Mark 600MG Calcium plus minerals with D, with each meal.(can not skip even one tablet) I take two CVS Loperamide AD before bed. I have a 8oz. Dannon plain Yogurt 2-3 times of week, and 1-2 teaspoons of Metamucil 2 times a week. I also have cut way back on caffein. I used to drink 3-4 cans of Diet Coke a day. Now I have cut back to just one can with no coffee and only a occasional cup of tea.(no more then two a week) I'm still loose at times, maybe once a week. But, I have not had to use my change of clothes, that I still carry with me at all times.I hope this can help someone.Nancy------------------


----------



## LNAPE

Nancy,I know what you mean if I skip a calcium Member's Mark Brand from Sam's Club also I can get loose stools also. I take 3 a day and do very well. I do not take fiber, immodium or any thing else. It works great for me and I hope you can work out what is best for you, Keep at it and when you run out of the lotornex it won't be so bad on you. Others who have been on Lotronex are being helped also with the calcium.Take Care,Linda


----------



## drdahlman

I am fearful for all of you who are following this calcium regimen. It's wonderful to get relief because I know how D can change your quality of life. My fear centers around the known fact that the calcium you are taking buffers down the pH of the stomach. When you eat food, the minerals in that food need a specific pH (acidic) in the stomach to begin their digestive process so they can be absorbed properly later in the small intestine. Without the acidic pH, minerals will not be absorbed. This leads to many long term health problems. The symptoms don't show up the first time you take the calcium, it takes years of deficient mineral intake to cause many health problems. You are working under the same theory as Tums. It is also calcium carbonate and chronic usage eliminates symptoms temporarily, but as you all admit, if you stop taking the calcium, the D comes back. In other words, you are only suppressing symptoms, you aren't eliminating the cause. This is how drugs work, only eliminating the symptoms, never curing anything. These cheap calcium products mentioned in these posts might also contain sugars, starch, preservatives and colorings. High quality supplements never contain these ingredients. Also, calcium does not cause constipation. Only poor quality calcium such as carbonate, oyster shell, bone meal cause constipation. You all are taking poor quality supplements, inhibiting absorption of all mineral content from your food and setting yourself up for problems down the road that you will never connect to the over use of poor quality calcium. My clinic in Cincinnati specializes in all aspects of IBS, D and C. 90% or more of my patients are CURED from this, but I don't think I can mention my website or any other info in this venue. I am just starting posting. Please research the negative effects more deeply. Thanks, Dr. David Dahlman


----------



## LNAPE

Taking a calcium with minerals is what is mostly recommended to help control the diarrhea.It is a control not a cure and it works really well.Linda


----------



## kcarbs

While I normally would value the advice of a doctor, I feel like Dr. Dahlman is doing nothing more than trying to promote his website. He mentioned his website on another post and I went to his site. Basically, you give him money and he will e-mail you with info to help you with IBS. I am wary of anyone who says that 90% of his patients are cured. I don't believe there is a cure for IBS. Calcium has been the only thing that i have been able to take since Lotronex that has made my symptoms go way down. I haven't felt this good in years and I will continue to take Caltrate.Sorry....rough day today and needed to get that out.


----------



## kcarbs

One more thing that caught my attention. Dr. Dahlman is a chiropractor not a GI doctor. While I love my chiro for fixing my back, I certainly don't want him telling me about my IBS.


----------



## Guest

I read the doctors post about the dangers of Calcium with great interest. Lotronex was not a cure for IBS - it controlled the symptoms but did not cure the disease. I,too, am not aware of any cure for IBS. If there is one please let us know - we would all be VERY interested. I will continue to take the Calcium it has given me my life back. It is now day #22!! I am feeling great & have a lot of my self confidence back. Have a good day,


----------



## mkoonie

Maybe the good doctor would like to back that up with some clinical evidence.







As for me, you would have to pry the Mylanta out of my cold, dead hands. This stuff is truly a miracle! No more pain! No more D! No more IBS symptoms as long as I take my three a day!Thanks Linda!


----------



## drdahlman

mkoonie, yes I am promoting a website, my articles are $9.95. It's great info and as you all know, there are costs associated with a site. I have been asked to not mention the site every time I post.As far as clinical evidence, tell me what you would like and I will gladly provide it for you. You can look at testimonials for free at my site or please look in Products, Info and Websites and see my discussion with MikeNoLomotil as I have provided a few journal references for him. I could fill your living room with additional ones. A post above your says that she doesn't want GI advice from her chiropractor, O.K., but let's not take it from GI docs either, who only can attempt to suppress your symptoms with drugs, offer no cures and perpetuate the idea that there is no cure, simply because they don't have one. I am not the only doc who does what I do. There are thousands of us out there. I learned all my protocols from them. In the state of Ohio, chiropractic is licensed to deal with much more than muscoloskeletal problems. I also have a degree in nutrition that is the basis of my clinic. 75% of my patients have IBS, and I am not exaggerating at all when I claim there is 90% resolution. I also stand by the remarks that I made earlier about the dangers of prolonged usage or poor quality calcium and its effects on mineral absorption. Thank you all very much, I don't mind the heat, there are alternatives for you. David Dahlman, D.C.


----------



## Fay

Dr. Dahlman probably knows some not so cheap high quality products, which maybe he is willing to share with us, without us having to download his text for $9.95 ?! I think we all would be happier if we didn't need to take any medicine or supplement, but while the real miracle cure hasn't arrived yet, I'm still very happy with taking the 3 calcium carbonate tablets everyday.Fay


----------



## LNAPE

Does anyone know how long Tums has been around. Does anyone know someone who has over dosed on calcium. How many news stories have you heard today regarding calcium and how we all must take more to help this baby boom population take care of the bone loss. How many stories on young women needing to take calcium to help the babies develope good strong bones and teeth. How many calcium supplements are out there and how many have been removed from the market because of causing damage to us.I can only say it has worked wonders for me and I can live a normal life and I guess when I die my body will turn into a rock.Linda


----------



## Kathleen M.

Last I checked the price of calcium supplements isn't tied to some of the risks (like lead). In fact the natural calcium from oyster shells may be much more problematic than the quite often cheaper chemically produced pills. After all oysters filter all the c**p out of the water as well as the food they eat. That's why they don't grow well in heavily polluted waters.The recent guidlines suggest a 2000 mg per day ceiling for calcium as you can cause problems at extremely high doses of them, as you can with just about everything else natural or man-made.It is does seem that the expensive brands always have a really cool sounding reason for why you have to spend so much. The supplement industry sometimes seems to be getting as bad as the cosmetic industry. That $5 dollar creme from the drug store that has the same ingredients on the label can be nearly as good as the $50 creme from the dept. store. K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## kcarbs

I have been taking Caltrate for three months and have had great success with it. I thank God every day that I found this site and read Linda's posts. That said...I must comment on something said by Dr. Dahlman who I feel is trying to do nothing more than sell info to us by making us believe there is something to be scared of by taking Calcium. He says that maybe we don't want to take advice from him as a chiropractor, but that we shouldn't also want to take advice from our GI docs who only want to give us meds. I don't know about anyone else, but I'll stick to my GI for advice since he has actually spent years studying that part of the body. I am sorry if I am coming across as too fiesty, but I feel that Linda is really onto something with the calcium. I haven't felt this good in a long time and I would hate for someone else not to get the chance to feel this good because they are scared away by something that Dr. Dahlman is saying.


----------



## LNAPE

The doctor says he has 90 % cure rate so maybe he should recommend the calcium to the other 10 %.I should not have said that sorry.He in fact has his practice in Cincinnati and I live about 30 min from there. He, being a chiropractor, can not prescribe and meds so he has come up with what he thinks causes the ibs problem along with other illnesses and has put into practice what he says works. I hope for the sake of his patients it is helping. It seems to me to be culmanation of many things that have been brought up on this board and others but as we all know everything does not work for eveyone and the simplest thing we can do to help ourselves the better. Taking drug after drug and mixing them together getting a side effect from one and then getting another drug to combat that side effect is deffinately not the way to go.Get informed and investigate all meds and how they react to each other and be sure you are not doing any harm.Calcium is very safe for most people and as long as you do not exceed 2000 mg in a day I have even read 2500 is okay in a day the relief is well worth it.In this day and age we have the world at our fingertips and can become informed about all the things offered us to help.Take Care,Linda


----------



## Guest

Hi All...I just found this site after being told yesterday that I have IBS-D. I am going to try the Calcium but need to comment on the Dear Doctors ramblings. I was told yesterday by my primary care phsycian to up my calcium intake to 1500mg. This would constitute 3 tablets, exactly what Linda is recomending. If there was ANY problems with taking calcium over an extended period or an excessive amount why would she make the suggestion? The Dear Doctor needs money in his pocket..PERIOD Hope you get some some where else!Pam


----------



## LNAPE

Pam,Please be sure you use calcium carbonate with vitamin D. If you can find a calcium with Minerals this to has been successful. Do not get a calcium with more than 40 mg of magnesium. This can add to the diarrhea.Let me know if you need help.Linda


----------



## Tess McIntosh

Okay, I have to make a couple of comments to the doctor . . . One, do you have IBS? In your first posting on this thread you mention that you know how D can change the quality of life. I am sorry but a person can not really know what it is like to live with IBS on a daily basis unless they have it. Our spouses/significant others can't even completely understand and they live with us!Number two, you don't happen to sell "high quality supplements" do you? Your posting on the quality of supplements we are taking makes me wonder if you don't sell them yourself.Okay, now to everyone else . . .hi Linda. I am two weeks into taking the calcium and it's not perfect but I do feel so much better. Thank you for the suggestion. I really do feel this is what this board is all about . . . people who are living with IBS every day providing information and support to each other. Tess


----------



## LNAPE

Tess,Thanks for posting. I know you have just been on it a short time and if you want to tell me how it is working and what problems you are having maybe I can assist you in making it work better.Email me if you like,Linda


----------



## Lotronexlvr

dear Linda, and fellow IBS suffer-ersi just started my Caltrate 600 yesterday, and hopefully it will react positively...but just being here, reading all the wonderful posts and responses and feeling all the support, really helps.i'm still keeping my fingers, eyes, and toes crossed for Lotronex to come back...it was a wonder-drug for me...till then, it's good to come here and vent! take care all!ps....i'm getting so sick of eating all of these soda crackers! LOL!


----------



## LNAPE

Lotronexlover,Please don't get discouraged if it doesn't kick in righ away. For some this is the case. I was lucky I have no other meds to deal with and working calcium into my daily meals is a breeze. Let me know if you need and help I am here for you.Linda


----------



## mitchell goldstein

chiropractic is little more than glorified physical therapy. it may afford a person some pain relief after a vertebral manipulation but it ends there. i get very skeptical when i hear a chiropractor claim that he can cure diseases that appear to be far from his scope of practice.


----------



## Guest

Hello, I just joined this bb mainly because of the calcium topic and I have a question for Linda. I do not have IBS. I was diagnosed with Chrohns about 20 years ago. About 10 years ago I had a bowel resection and have suffered with D ever since. I was told that they removed the part of my colon that removes the water from the stool. I have taken Immodium ever since, but with limited to no success. Do you think the Caltrate will help me? I will be stopping in the nearest drug store at lunch to get some. I have read all the posts about the successes everyone is having and I am sooo excited. Rhonda


----------



## LNAPE

Rhonda,I can't say that it will help for sure but it is very safe and very effective for a lot of us. You I am sure as most of us do not get enough calcium and if you can get the binding effects to help diarrhea then it is worth a try. I will email you with some questions so we can try to get it working for you.Take Care,Linda


----------



## Lotronexlvr

Linda, thanks for your caring and support. it's day 3 for me on Caltrate and although i'm experiencing some discomfort with the pressure of gassiness, i'm still hopeful...right now, it's like, after i eat, i still can't tell if it's just plain gas/pressure, or if i have to run to the toilet...just to be safe, i'm sticking close to a bathroom, but i'm hoping that the longer i'm on the Caltrate, the more i'll be able to judge what is what.last night, after dinner, i thought i had to use the bathroom, but after arriving home, didn't have any episodes...go figure. i'm sure that some of it is mental stress, too. maybe with some positive thoughts sent my way i'll be able to knock that too. take care all!!!!


----------



## LNAPE

Lotronexlover,I am pretty sure you are having gas or some indigestion from the caltrate and this does happen at first but it will subside soon I hope. You can take something for it if you need to along with the calcium. I put up with it when I first started just to get rid of the urgent diarrhea was worth it for me. Simtehicone is good for gas.It seems it is doing something since you did not have to go when you got help. THe confidence takes time to build just hang in and be consistent with the calcium and I am hoping for your success.Let me know what is happening and maybe I can help.Linda


----------



## mkoonie

I found phenomemal relief from one Mylanta Chewable Calci Tab with every meal. Each tablet has 300 mg of calcium which is just the right amount to give me a regular bowel movement every morning and eliminate all the pain associated with my 20-year IBS.







Each bottle of 96 pills is enough to last me a solid month. And it only costs $3.89!







Best of luck everyone!Jen


----------



## Guest

Hello Linda! It is so kind of you to share your "success"with us! I just went to buy some Caltrate...but they are so hard to swallow! Any idea if it has the same effect if I crush it before I take it? I am 4 month-pregnant and I will certainly benefit from an extra-dose of calcium! What a nice solution it would be. Thanks again, Annie


----------



## Guest

Linda,Just wanted to give you an update. Friday at lunch, I took one Caltrate. That night I had alot of gas and of course, D. So Saturday morning, I only took 1/2 and continued with 1/2 at lunch and supper. Only had two BMs yesterday as opposed to the normal 4-5/day. I'm still experiencing some gas, but not like Friday night. So I will continue with 1/2 and see how it goes. Thank you, thank you, thank you!!Rhonda


----------



## Guest

Hi All - I had Citracal with vitamin D in the cupboard. It does not give me gas. One pill is 315mg of calcium. I was taking i pill 3 x's a day. I thought I would try upping the doseage and see what happens. Now I am taking 2 pills 3 x's per day. The body can only absorb 500mg of calcium at a time so by doubling the dose I was getting 630mg. That caused 130mg to be excreted as waste and hopefully doing it's job on the diarrhea. So far I think it's working and I haven't had any real gas problem. I am a runner and I had gotten to a point where I had trouble running in the morning because many times I had accidents far from home (how embarrassing, I would have to walk all the way home with this huge mess). I had to resort to wearing depends. Has anyone tried these? They work pretty nice in a pinch. On mornings of races I have to get up 3 hours early and I spend 90% of that time in the bathroom. My IBS-D is very much connected with tension and stress. I also hate to fly....we just took a trip to Florida and I spent several hours on the plane with a nice little mess. Should have used to Depends ;o) Thanks for listening... Pam


----------



## LNAPE

am,You can crush the calcium but you may want to try a chewable type in the orange box (Caltrate Brand) it has the same ingredients except a littl added sugar to make them taste better. Have you tried taking 1/2 at a time they have a mark on them so they are easy to break.rcrlegal,The gas is a problem at first but it goes away as your body adjust to the added calcium. Stay with it because it sounds as if it is helping.Pam,Citracal I do believe is calcium citrate form of calcium and I do think it also contains magnesium. Be careful with the amount of magnesium it will cause more diarrhea. You being a runner probably need more calcium than us who do not because you body uses more calcium when you exercise.Let me know how you all are getting along.Take Care,Linda


----------



## Guest

Hi Linda I,m from the UK and 35 yrs old and have had IBS-d for 4 years. I have read your comments on calcium with interest and hope and rushed out to get some. Can I ask your advice though - I take one tablet of Lomotil in the morning and one at lunch time just so that I can go to work in a morning and stay there in the afternoon - do I still take these,come off them slowly or stop all together (dont know if I'm brave enough to do this)and what dose should I start on and when to take them. Hope you don't mind me asking. I must also say that it makes such a difference just to find this site - I have been so used to doctors saying "its IBS you will just have to learn to live with it".Thanks for any advice CAL


----------



## Guest

Sorry didnt mean to post this twice [This message has been edited by CAL (edited 03-12-2001).]


----------



## drdahlman

What an interesting group of people on this board. All of you are telling me how you "FEEL" about this information. No one is supplying studies or discussing human physiology. I realize you are getting relief from a very difficult condition, but it's short sighted. Logic about how long Tums has been around, no one ever overdosing on calcium or your doctor wouldn't recommend it if there was anything wrong simply don't stand up to the knowledge available about the function of the GI tract.You all are attacking me with name calling (flux calling me a quack), sarcasm (Dear Doctor's ramblings or maybe I should give calcium to the other 10%) or jealousy and condescension (glorified PT and outside scope of practice).For my friend, the PT, diagnosis of any medical condition and the practice of nutritional therapies are well within the scope of practice for a chiropractor in the state of Ohio. Attack chiropractic all you want, but do it with someone else, I focus on the GI tract and don't adjust. Your predjudiced protests are lost on my ears.To Tess, yes, I have had IBS and sent a stool sample to the lab, corrected the abnormal findings and followed the protocol that I use for my patients. Condition resolved as it is for so many. Also, please don't for a minute think that a person that has not had your condition can't know that your quality of life has severely changed. My patients have been telling me that for years, some can't leave the house, many know every bathroom between their home and their destination, some lose jobs or are on disability. Some break down into tears when the walk into my office. I'm so vocal about this because the lack of help from traditional medicine angers me. You all are suffering and searching. My info is good, but you would rather just say I'm trying to make money. Good try, maybe you should re-read what I wrote. You guys should stop shooting the messenger and pay more attention to the message. LNAPE says, "Get informed and investigate...", so now here's your chance. The following are studies that relate to the cause, complications and resolution of IBS. Please pay attention to # 6,7 and 14-24. They relate directly to this controversy I have begun that you all wish not to believe. Stop the emotional responses and read! Few of you will take the time and less will actually look up the references on a medical search engine to see if what I say is supported. But most of you are looking for quick relief and damn the consequences. The danger of hypochlorhydria is well documented and is linked to Addison's disease, asthma, Celiac, Dermatitis herpetiformis, Diabetes mellitus, eczema, food allergies, gall bladder disease, gastritis, Grave's disease, Lupus, osteoporosis, pernicious anemia, psoriasis, rosacea, hives and vitiligo. Why? Because a lack of hydrochloric acid renders minerals, particularly calcium and iron less absorbable. You all are buffering down the pH of your stomach and over a long term puts you at risk. Once food has left the stomach, there is a bicarbonate buffering system that changes the pH of the food to more alkaline. The body has a built in mechanism to reduce acidity, but not artificially in the stomach. Here are the references that support this. Stop writing me emotional speechs and , yes, do the research.Also, please see this boards "Products, Info and Websites" for more references in some of my posts and a much more rational discussion by people willing to learn.Good luck, Dr Dahlman1 Drossman DA, Li Z, Andruzzi E, Temple RD,Talley NJ, Thompson WG, et al. U.S. house-holdersurvey of functional GI disordersrevalence, sociodemography and healthimpact. Dig Dis Sci 1993;38:1569-80.2 Roberts, S. Systems of life. Nursing Times1991;87(11):45ff.3 Valdez IH, Fox PC. Interactions of the salivaryand gastrointestinal systems. Dig Dis 1991;9:125-32.4 Johnson LR. Gastric secretion. In: Johnson LR,editor. Gastrointestinal physiology. 5th ed.St. Louis: Mosby, 1997:69-88.5 Caspary WF. Physiology and pathophysiologyof intestinal absorption. Am J Clin Nutr 1992;55:299S-308S.6 Lipski E. Digestive wellness. New Canaan, CT:Keats, 1996:200-03.7 Rappaport, EM. Achlorhydria: associatedsymptoms and response to hydrochloric acid.New Eng J Med 1955;25:802-5.8 Heizer, WD. Normal and abnormal intestinalabsorption by humans. In: Schiller CM, editor.Intestinal toxicology. New York: Raven, 1984:161-68.9 Trier JS. Intestinal malabsorption: diffferentia-tionof cause. Hospital Practice 1988;(May15):195-211.10 Cooke WT, Holmes GKT. Coelic disease.Edinburgh: Churchill Livingstone, 1984:130-43.11 Vellas B, Balas D, Albarde JL. Effects of agingprocess on digestive functions. ComprehensiveTherapy 1991;17(8):46-52.12 Rafsky HA, Weingarten M. The study of thegastric secretory response in the aged.Gastroenterol 1947;(May):348-52.13 Baker H, Frank O, Jaslow SP. Oral versus intra-muscularvitamin supplementation for hypovi-taminosisin the elderly. J Am Geriat Soc1980;28(1):42-45.14 Howitz J, Schwartz M. Vitiligo, achlorhydria,and pernicious anaemia. Lancet 1971;(June 26):1331-34.15 Bray GW. The hypochlorhydria of asthma inchildren. Quart J Med 1931;24:181-97.16 Hosking DJ, Moody F, Stewart IM, AtkinsonM. Vagal impairment of gastric secretion indiabetic autonomic neuropathy. Br Med J1975;2:588-90.17 Rabinowitch IM. Achlorhydria and its clinicalsignificance in diabetes mellitus. Am J Dig Dis1949;18:322-33.18 Capper WM, Butler TJ, Kilby JO, Gibson MJ.Gallstones, gastric secretion, and flatulent dys-pepsia.Lancet 1967;(Feb 25):413-15.19 Rawls WB, Ancona VC. Chronic uticaria asso-ciatedwith hypochlorhydria or achlorhydria.Rev Gastroenterol 1951;18:267-71.20 Giannella RA, Broitman SA, Zamcheck N.Influence of gastric acidity on bacterial andparasitic enteric infections: a perspective. AnnInt Med 1973;78:271-76.21 De Witte TJ, Geerdink PJ, Lamers CB,Boerbooms AM, van der Korst JK.Hypchlorhydria and hypergastrinaemia inrheumatoid arthritis. Ann Rheum Dis 1979;38:14-17.22 Ryle JA, Barber HW. Gastric analysis in acnerosacea. Lancet 1920;(Dec 11):1195-96.23 Ayers S. Gastric secretion in psoriasis, eczemiaand dermatitis herpetiformis. Arch Derm andSyph 1929;23:854-59.24 Dotevall G, Walan A. Gastric secretion of acidand intrinsic factor in patients with hyper- andhypothyroidism. Acta Med Scand 1969;186:529-33.25 Russell RM. Changes in gastrointestinal func-tionattributed to aging. Am J Clin Nutr 1992;55:1203S-07S.26 Ebringer A, Khalafpour S, Wilson C.Rheumatoid arthritis and proteus: a possibleaetiological association. Rheum Int 1989;9:223-28.27 Ebringer A, Cox NL, Abuljadayel I, GhuloomM, Khalafpour S, Ptaszynska T, et al. Klebsiellaantibodies in ankylosing spondylitis and pro-teusantibodies in rheumatoid arthritis. Br JRheum 1988;27(Suppl 2):72-85.28 Weiss LM, Chan WC, Schnitzer B. Lymphnodes. In: Damjanov I, Linder J, editors.Andersonï¿½s Pathology. 2 vols. 10th ed. St.Louis: Mosby, 1996:1142-43.29 Birdsall TC. Gastrointestinal candidiasis: factor fiction? Alternative Medicine Review 1997;2(5):346-54.30 Romano TJ, Dobbins JW. Evaluation of thepatient with suspected malabsorption.Gastroentero Clin N Am 1989;18(3):467-83.


----------



## LNAPE

CAL,You can still take the Lomotil as long as that makes you feel confident in trying something else then on days where you are home you may want to get by without it and see what the calcium does for you.Get a calcium carbonate form of calcium with Vitamin D. 500 mg or 600 mg is good. Start taking 1/2 tablet with each meal 3 times a day. You may want to take the Lomotil 1 hour before the calcium so the calcium don't soak up the Lomotil also.Do this does for about 3 days if the diarrhea is relieved the continue on with this amount daily. If you are still having diarrhea then up the dose slowly maybe increasing one of the doses to a full tablet at a meal. If your worst time is in the morning then make that the dinner dose (1 full tablet) for a few days the if you have to 1 full tablet at each meal. This is what I take and I remain diarrhea free as long as I take the calcium.Let me know if you need any more help.Take Care,Linda


----------



## Guest

LindaThanks for your reply I will certainly give it a go - can't tell you what a relief it is just to talk to someone who knows how it feelsThanks


----------



## Guest

http://text.nlm.nih.gov/nih/cdc/www/97txt.html#Head13


----------



## mitchell goldstein

although i believe there exists a place for chiropractic on the health care food chain it is certainly not a position of envy. there are many more health care fields that are much more difficult to gain entry into and these professionals provide a much more vital service to mankind. the american medical association although not a perfect organization has referred to chiropractic as a cult; i don't agree with that but they are not far off. i have worked with many chiropractors professionally and i have even attended several chiropractic seminars. i hate to generalize but i have found them to be a very weak bunch from a didactic and clinical training standpoint. instead of the d.c. degree they should have been awarded an m.b.a. because they sure know how to make money! chiropractors have an incessant need to be called doctor. i have worked with many very highly trained m.d.'s and they introduce themselves as bill, bob and john etc. walk into a room full of chiropractors and you will here i'm dr. so and so, i'm dr. so and so ad infinitem. sounds like professional insecurity to me? unless chiropractic is very different in ohio than elsewhere in this country and unless you are head and shoulders above your colleagues please stick to your adjustments, hydrocollator packs, ultrasound and electrical muscle stimulation. there's nothing wrong with that because it can help people and because many m.d.'s are adverse to physical therapy modalities.


----------



## Guest

i'm new to this computer lark i only got it in cos i've been spending so much time at home. i've found a site giving alot of informstion on calcium intake, absorption ,carbonate, citrate, daily doses when to take what foodsto take withetc jjj http://text.nlm.nih.gov/nih/cdc/www/97txt.html#Head13 i think that is the adress thingy loads of information


----------



## Lotronexlvr

Dear Linda and all....yippeeee skipeeeee!!! i actually had a normal "deposit" last night...i was soooo happy...isn't it strange what can make a person happy?







anyway, i'm doing better on the Caltrate, still got some gassiness, but much more confident that it's helping me!!!! sorry to sound "gushy" but i just wanted to share yet another positive outcome for some extra calcium.







)))


----------



## Tess McIntosh

drdahlmanOkay, I am not an argumentive person and am very open to a lot of things. But for some reason you are so rubbing me the wrong way.First of all, I think you may be missing the point of this board! If the rest of the members are like me and are long time sufferer of IBS then they have had their share of "supplying studies or discussing human physiology" with a million different doctors, which hasn't helped most of us. For me this board is to discuss how I "FEEL" and get feedback and support from people who may be experiencing the same thing. I don't think most doctors would want to hear most of the things on this board . . . about marriages in trouble, having an accident in public, . . .And if I am being "short sighted" then it is because no doctor, therapist or anything else (so far) has given me a long-term answer in the 21 years I have had IBS.SO, IF YOUR NOT TRYING TO MAKE MONEY FROM ALL OF US TELL US WHAT YOUR PROTOCOL IS? Share with us your knowledge. Also, I would like to know why the dozen doctors (some of the top specialists in IBS) I have seen don't seem to have your answer.And just so you know. There have been articles posted on this site about the dangers of too much calcium . . . I believe Jeffery Roberts posted links to them. And I am sorry, but a person doesn't really truly know what it is like to have IBS until they have it. My husband is very understanding and deals with my illness but he will be the first to say he can't really understand how it is for me.Okay, writing this out made me aware of why you are rubbing me the wrong way. To me, your emails come off that you are better then the rest of us. And that we are all WRONG and you are RIGHT. Also, your saying your not trying to make money . . . but yet you aren't sharing your protocol so I am assuming you want us to go to your site and pay for your protocol.Sorry Doctor I just don't believe your posting out of truly wanting to help us. And I really doubt that any of us are attacking you out of jealousy.


----------



## mitchell goldstein

notice how our chiropractor buddy admits that in the state of ohio he can diagnose any medical condition and provide nutritional therapies. what about providing definitive treatment consisting of medical or surgical therapies? we all know that it would be unethical if not illegal for him to act as a treater of any of the conditions he has mentioned. he is entitled to his opinions but he is having trouble grasping the purpose of this bulletin board. he might be trying to lead us to the promised land but moses he ain't!


----------



## LNAPE

So many of us have been to so many doctors over the years and for me it was more than 23 years without any help or very little. These are supposed to be the most educated Docs with all the answers and none even the ones that would look you in the eyes had an answer.Calcium is not a cure just a control and no one I know is taking more than 1800 mg in a day so I don't think we are harming ourself only making our lives now and in the future much better.Thanks for all the calcium info above.Take Care,Linda


----------



## drdahlman

Goldstein, you've got the wrong guy. You don't know me, stop generalizing, I don't do chiro and I have my own problems with the chiro education and their claims of need for 3 adjustments per week, and I don't care if anyone ever calls me doctor. My patients come to me because I have a degree in nutrition. If you want to pick on chiropractors, go to a chiro B board. Please check the Ohio Revised code describing the practice of chiro and you will find that I am certainly allowed to diagnose and treat the conditions that are discussed here. I use CPT codes for IBS, colitis, crohn's etc. Nice try. Definitive treatment regarding medical or surgical therapies? There are none. Alternatives work, stop wasting your time on me. Dr Dahlman,.........oops, I mean David.


----------



## Kathleen M.

Your website ( www.drdahlman.com ) says


> quoteoctor Dahlman attended the University of Cincinnati and Life University in Atlanta, Georgia where he received Doctor of Chiropractic and Bachelor of Nutrition degrees.


So the DC is just used so people can call you doctor or so you can call yourself a physician??? Perhaps it would have been clearer if you introduce yourself as I am a nutritionist. That way we wouldn't think you have an MD or do the things most people with a DC do.K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html [This message has been edited by kmottus (edited 03-13-2001).]


----------



## Guest

All patients requiring long-term glucocorticoid therapy are candidates for osteoporosis prevention.13 Lifestyle modifications such as smoking cessation, initiating a weightbearing exercise regimen, and reducing alcohol consumption are encouraged in all patients. Calcium (1,500 mg/day) and vitamin D (800 IU/day) supplementation are also recommended.13 Alternate-day dosing of glucocorticoids does not prevent osteoporosis. The lowest possible steroid dose should be used, in order to minimize osteoporosis development.15 http://www.uspharmacist.com/NewLook/CE/glucocort/lesson.htm PEOPLE TAKING MOST TREATMENTS FOR ASTHMA IBS ARTHRITIS OR ANY OTHER STEROID MEDICINE CREAM INHALEROR PILLS SHOULD TAKE 1500mg CALCIUM DAILY


----------



## Guest

Glucocorticoids decrease calcium absorption. States of glucocorticoid excess are associated with negative calcium balance and a marked increase in fracture risk. In a recent study, oral calcium supplements plus 1,25-dihydroxyvitamin D decreased glucocorticoid-associated bone loss. On the basis of these observations and other studies, oral calcium supplements should be considered in all patients who are receiving exogenous glucocorticoids. The specific disease for which the glucocorticoid therapy is used (e.g., rheumatoid arthritis, inflammatory bowel disease, asthma) can be a determining factor in the occurrence and degree of bone loss.GLUCOCORTICOIDS PREVENT NORMAL ABSORBTION OF CALCIUM. SO ANYONE ON THESE STEROIDS SHOULD CONSIDER CALCIUM SUPPLEMENTS.[This message has been edited by dabhoch (edited 03-13-2001).]


----------



## NickT

Dear Dr.;


> quote:The danger of hypochlorhydria is well documented and is linked to Addison's disease, asthma, Celiac, Dermatitis herpetiformis, Diabetes mellitus, eczema, food allergies, gall bladder disease, gastritis, Grave's disease, Lupus, osteoporosis, pernicious anemia, psoriasis, rosacea, hives and vitiligo. Why? Because a lack of hydrochloric acid renders minerals, particularly calcium and iron less absorbable.


Judging from the number of antacid commercials that are running on TV, newspapers, magazines nowadays, I find it very hard to believe, that the majority of people are suffering from a lack of hydrocloric acid in their stomaches, and yet virtually every condition that you point out has been growing by leaps and bounds over the last 10-15 years.Also, I have Vitilgo, but I acquired it long before I ever tried calcium, back in the days when I was exhaling fire from all the acid in my stomach.If I could solve that problem merely by taking hydrocloric supplements I would be on it in a heart beat, and with all the research I have done on the net for finding a solution for it, I have never run across the suggestion to take hydrocloric supplements.I'm sorry your thesis just doesn't make sense to me.Regards - NickT


----------



## kcarbs

I am going to control myself so I don't express my opinion on Dr. Dahlman anymore. I did want to mention that I have read Dr. Dahlman's posts on the products section of the board. In one of his posts there, he talks about his use of vitamins and supplements, including Calcium. He mentions calcium in a list of only one or two other things that he uses with his patients. Obviously, he doesn't find Calcium that bad if he lists it with the products that he uses. I am happy with Calcium because it has kept me feeling as good as I did on Lotronex. Some days, I think I feel even better. I thank God everyday for sending me to this board and for Linda's discovery.I think that Dr. Dahlman has made his sales pitch and I don't think anyone here is interested. If anyone, is they know what his website is. Maybe the good Dr. could go to another section of the board and leave use Caltrate-lovers alone!Thanks again, Linda! You're the greatest!Kim


----------



## Guest

hi Linda & all, I am so happy & feeling really great. It is now day #30 on the Calcium & I feel great - it is working & life is wonderful. If you haven't tried Calcium to help with your IBS, do yourself a favor & give it a go. It is good to have a place to be able to share with others with IBS - isolation is one of the worst problems with this disease.


----------



## Guest

Hi : I have ben using the caltrate for 4 months and been so much better it has been a real life saver for me so thanks Linda , I only have difficulty when eating something I know I should not, I am lactose intolerant so this is good for me as well. my question is , Has anyone tried the plain calcium? I am from canada and bought 6 bottles of Caltrate in New York last Oct. but am running low. The Caltrate Plus here is $15.79 a bottle and does not have the Boron in it anyone ? thanks Anne


----------



## LNAPE

Anne,You can try other calcium now that you know the caltrate works and you have some sense of how it can help.Just get a calcium carbonate with vitamin D. Be careful it contains no magnesium or very little. Try this for a while you may need less because it may be more constipating than the Caltrate in the purple and white box because of the small amount of magnesium.You can only try and see what works best for you but as I said you know the Caltrate worked so you can go back to it if you can't find another alternative. You may be able to get other store brands from Walmart witht he same ingredients as the Caltrate you just need to look around.Take Care,Linda


----------



## LNAPE

Thank you all for keeping this post up front. I know it has helped many and everyday I get emails asking for help and I am glad to do it.Take Care,Linda


----------



## Guest

hey Linda, just a note to tell you still doing well on the ca+. I am a nurse and I have been preaching my finding to all those fellow co-worker ibs suffers. in the last 3 weeks since being on the ca+ I have had 2 whole attacks only one requiring immodium. thanks so much for helping me and giving me back my life. as for Dr David, I see my chiropractor on a regular basis. she is a lovely women and I love seeing her. she is great to talk too and always willing to give good natural advice. she cured my back, have not thrown it out since starting to see her 3 months ago. but, adjustments have yet to help my ibs as much as the ca+. if you ever had your butt glued to the toilet for hours on end and you would be thanking your lucky stars for finding this site and learning about a something that can help if not a cure. I'm willing to risk my chances with ca+. projectile pooping is not adding to my health or nutrition.


----------



## Guest

Thanks Linda, I guess I am anxious about trying a new product because I always say "if it works don't fix it " anyway I wil try it at a time when I have no plans for a few days. Caltrate has truly given me my life back an d I am forever grateful to you and this board. thanks again Anne


----------



## LNAPE

annahed,Thanks so much for posting and please continue to spread the word on how calcium may help. You are in a good place to do that but it is one of those too good to be true deals so sometimes it is hard to get the message across. Anne,I am very glad you are doing better and keep me posted as to your progress. I am here if anyone need some one on one help.Take Care,Linda


----------



## Lotronexlvr

hello all!!!







LOL! well! in regards to the dr....i must say this...at least you guys READ his post! i'll be honest...when i saw who it was from, i just skipped over it and didn't take the time to read it. oh well.it's been a week and a day for me on Caltrate and i'm doing pretty good! i had 2 episodes of D in the past 8 days...hoping it will get better the longer my body has the Caltrate. thanks Linda!!!


----------



## LNAPE

Lotronexlover,Let me ask the 2 attacks of diarrhea you had in the last 8 days were they as long lasting and as painful and the ones you had before. If not this is a sign the calcium is working and stick with it. It takes a little more time for some than others but is is worth the wait.Take Care,Linda


----------



## Lotronexlvr

hello Linda!well...lessee...the first D was rather annoying...as painful and usual as the D's i've gotten pre-Lotronex. the second one was less...i'm thinking positively that the Caltrate is kicking in. thanks for caring! take care you!


----------



## Guest

Hi All, Thought I would pop in and update you on the calcium treatment. As you know I increased my calcium intake as my doctor instructed and because this site gave me a glimmer of hope to help with the IBS-D. I am presently taking the Citracal D, I increased it to 2 pills, 3x's per day. It has not given me gas...YIPPEE!! But it has made it so I do not have the urgency to have a bowel movement. It use to be, as I'm sure you all know, that when I had to go I had to go NOW! Most times never making it to the bathroom even though it was just a few steps away. The mere act of standing up was a disaster. After taking the calcium I feel almost normal! I can tell when I have to go and I have plenty of time to make it to the bathroom and then some. I actually feel like I could hold it if the need ever arose! I am sooo excited. Thank you Linda for this profound insight. You have done all of us a great favor, we are forever in your debt!Pam


----------



## drdahlman

NickT, no thesis, I'm not that smart. The references are listed at the end of my post. Take the time to look them up on the web. David Dahlman


----------



## drdahlman

kcarbs, please point me to where I list calcium as only one or two of the supplements that I use with my patients. I can't recall where that would be. Also, please understand that I use a much different type of calcium than that described here. And not in amounts that you all use. There is calcium carbonate, lactate,ascorbate,amino acid chelate, aspartate, citrate, bone meal and oyster shell and all absorb differently and have different levels of potential contaminants. Also, please research Microcrystalline Hydroxyapatite (don't ask where the heck they got that name) but this is a very high quality complete bone food. Bones are not simply made of calcium and calcium is the softest of all the minerals found in your bones. This one is recently proving to be effective at increasing lost bone mass with quality bone. There is a difference in calciums as to whether they build strong or poor quality bone. Just some add't info for you. D Dahlman


----------



## kcarbs

Dr. Dahlman,The post I am referring to came from the Products... section of the IBS board. I have copied the section that mentions calcium.I have contact a feww times a year with them becaause of their trust in me they purchase Multi vitamins, calcium etc. from my office. I also have become a "family physician" for some. Many call me first, if I can't handle the problem, they are referred out. I am in no way trying to be rude or disrespectful. I just know from my own experience that I went to a chiropractor who claimed he could cure me. About a thousand dollars later, I felt no better and had made no progress. I had been taking Lotronex and hadn't ever felt so good. Now that it is gone, taking Caltrate is the only thing that keeps me able to go to work everyday and do some of the things I want to do. You warn about the future after years of calcium. But, if I don't use it now, I will suffer now as well as maybe in the future. I'll take my chances.... I am not really concerned about it because for as many articles as you cite, there are just as many that support the amount of calcium that I take each day. You need to understand that people come to this board all the time to try to sell us something. And, everytime it is the CURE for IBS. That is why people are so wary of your comments. If you really want to help us, give us some hints as to what we need to do. If you don't evern attempt to tell us anything without us buying it, no one will take you seriously because they will believe that you are just trying to sell us the dream of the cure. That said.....Thanks again, Linda! You're an angel and the caltrate has worked very well for me for three months!Kim


----------



## LNAPE

plgus,I am concerned you said you are taking 2 citracal pills 3 times a day. I am not that familiar with the amount of calcium in that brand I know it is citrate from of calcium and yes it does cause less stomach upset than the calcium carbonate. You may need to just take 1 tablet 3 times a day to get the same effect. Taking more than 500 or 600 mg at one time is not productive because your body can only process about 500 mg at once. This brand I think also it is not required to take it with food. Linda


----------



## drdahlman

kcarbs, what was the protocol that the chiropractor claimed would help? D Dahlman


----------



## river_pool

I'm new to this support group, and just want to say that it has been an interesting read, to say the least.I'm not sure why there is such a problem with increasing calcium. Most people don't get enough in their diet and for lactose intolerant and caesin intolerant persons taking extra calcium has other benefits. I went and read the different articles and in each it was stressed that as long as the intake of calcium doesn't exceed a certain amount - I believe around 1500mg/day - then there shouldn't be a problem. Now of course this will v ary with each person. My step-father doesn 't need any more calcium, he has too much as it is! But he is not an ibs sufferer. IBS can affect ones absorbtion of good vitamins and minerals in the food we are eating. I think logic would show that because of less than perfect absorbtion we could benefit from teh calcium, in two ways. One from the added calcium. Two, if our digestive systems are working more properly, having more time to absorb and digest the food we are eating, we are then also potentially increasing the amount of several other vitamins and minerals we need into our system. I think that with any "cure" or help we get with any disorder or disease there is a need to take a look at the whole picture. What I'm hearing from those who've written in is that there quality of life has dramatically improved with an increased amount of calcium, that if monitored correctly doesn't appear to have any more ill sideeffects than the numerous other drugs several people have tried.I believe in chiropractic medicine, I believe in good nutrition, I believe that each person needs to find the best combination of health practices to find what will help them the most. Chiropractic medicine won't help everyone, and it wont' help everyone in the same way. This could be said of everything mentioned here, including taking calcium. If the Dr.s intentions were to make people aware that they should be cautious about exceeding a certain amount of calcium, then his advice is dually noted. Thank you for your concern. Please try to professionally move on as your opinion has been heard.I have been an IBS sufferer since I was 10, a common age i guess to develop problems. I've read articles taht suggest there is a link between purberity (or hormones) and IBS. Anyway I appreciate the words and suggestions here, but am wondering where in the world do you find Calcium Carbonate? I can't find it without the citrate (which bothers my bowels a great deal) and magnesium (which also is killer on the colon). I've looked online and in health food stores. Anyone know a paticular web site or someone in Portland, OR know of a store I could go?Lisa


----------



## Guest

Hello Linda,I first read your calcium+ suggestion maybe a year ago or more. I used it sporadically and often forgot it. So of course it did little for me. Lotronex came into my life last April and was as others have said a "miracle drug." I couldn't believe the blessings of going to lunch with friends and colleagues again, riding on long car trips with them, and driving home from work without literally running to the bushes (we live in a rural area) once or twice a month. It was wonderful for my health (I could eat leafy greens again) and my psyche). Then it left the market and with two weeks of it left, which I want to save for my daughter's wedding in San Francisco next fall, I decided to get serious about your advice. Soooo, a month ago I started a Caltrate Plus (purple box)regimen of 1 with each meal, three times a day. I have only had two scary incidents and I made it to bathrooms just in the nick of time in both cases. I'm so pleased. It's not Lotronex, but with some care on my part concerning diet and small meals, I think I can handle this humiliating, disgusting, debilitating condition. Just wanted you to know how much I appreciate you. Estina9


----------



## LNAPE

estina9,It is hard sometimes to get yourself to take something with every meal not knowing if it is going to help and something like calcium that sounds too good to be true.You must remember to take it daily and for me it has been since July 1998 and I rarely have any trouble. And if I should get out of wack I always have made it to the bathroom too. This really gave me my confidence back to go ot to eat and travel without fear.Thanks for posting and your story may encourage someone else to try it.Take Care,Linda


----------



## drdahlman

river_pool, I would love to move on past this subject, but there are still so many misconceptions about the topic, what I actually said, my intentions, that I will remain active here as much as my time permits. Please let me address some misconceptions in your post. I have not once complained about "exceeding a certain amount" of calcium. I said that the use of poor quality calcium has long term effects that the average person doesn't know about. The most unfortunate assumption that you make is that though it is true that IBS sufferers have impaired absorption, you assume that because the calcium has reduced your symptoms, you absorb more effectively and thereby you absorb more calcium and other minerals. Noting could be further from the truth. Calcium is symptomatic relief, it doesn't address the cause or cure absorption.Quality of life is always an issue in patients with chronic conditions, but I think you would agree a migraine sufferer's quality of life improves with pain meds, but it's not a cure. The cause of the migraines is still at work, pain meds only fool the body by binding with pain receptors and blocking the ability to sense pain. No-one has a headaches because of a lack of Tylenol floating around in their bloodstream. No one has IBS because of a lack of calcium.Also, this info has nothing to do with chiropractic medicine. I'm at a loss as to why so many of you focus on the fact I attended a chiropractic school. This is pure biochemistry.If you insist on calcium carbonate, it's found at any discount chain (Wal-Mart, etc.), grocery stores and GNC. Please let's stop picking on me. If I claim something, ask me why or for the proof. If you claim something, I will do the same. Thanks, D Dahlman


----------



## river_pool

I wasn't meaning to attack you in anyway Dalman. I again appreciate your knowledge on aborbtion. You are certainly right I don't know what I'm talking about. I wasn't necessary suggesting calcium would increase absorbtion. It was just a theory. I completely agree with you that this is not necessarily a "cure" for IBS, but it may help people live better lives until a better solution comes around.My intent on my previous post was to simply say that people are feeling horrible, desperate for something that can improve their quality of life. Even if your intentions are good in nature, the fact that you are suggesting that a working solution for them is bad is going to be mistrusted. Why? because many people posting here haven't had much success with the medical "professionals" and are finding other means to help themselves.I'm not attacking you or what you do, or what you have posted before. I was simply saying that I think that your opinion has been heard. And perhaps the best thing to do is to let it alone as I don't think you are doing yourself or anyone else a favor by being so defensive in your responses.I'm not saying that anyone here has a right to attack you for wanting to make a suggestion. I am saying though that this is a place for people to talk about how they are feeling and for a nonibs sufferer to come here and suggest that a solution for someone isn't a good idea, probably feels like a violation to some, no matter your intention.Good luck to you,Lisa


----------



## LNAPE

Lisa,If you need any help with the calcium let me know.Take Care,Linda


----------



## river_pool

ok so I found calcium carbonate with any magnesium!! So far so good. NO bad reactions and have had a good few days. Too early I think to say whether it is working for me, but I'll keep ya posted. Thanks for the offer Linda!Lisa


----------



## river_pool

on my last post I meant to write that I found calcium carbonate WITHOUT magnesium. Sorry about that everyone! Even when I edit my posts, I still make typos.....Anyway here's the brand that I found. Oh also, it was suggested to me to also take Flax Seed oil. Anyone tried that in conjunction?Brand: SchiffName: Super Calcium w/ Vitamin Dthey have a website that I haven't visited www.schiffvitamins.com it has 600 mg of calcium carbonate and 200 IU of vitamin D (from fish liver oil) per one softgel. there is no ADDED sugar, lactose, milk, wheat, yeast, salt, preservatives, artificle colors or flavors.I haven't had any stomach upset so far, which is unheard of!!Good luck everyone!Lisa


----------



## BQ

Bump for Anns


----------



## LNAPE

Lisa,I would not start anything else for now to give yourself a chance to see if the calcium is working for you.Linda


----------



## LNAPE

I hope everyone is doing well today and just remember I am here if anyone has questions or needs help with the calcium.Linda


----------



## hateit

I have been taking Caltrate 3x per day, with each meal. It has helped, but not completely.. is it safe to up the dose at all? I have been reading that too much can be bad.


----------



## Kathleen M.

3X per day is gettin up near the top amount the cap is 2000 mgs a day, but that includes dietary sources, so it is best to leave some room for what you eat.For alot of people it may take more than one thing to get complete control, so you may want to investigate and see if anything else sounds like it would be good to add to the mix.K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## LNAPE

hateit,I don't think you have been on the calcium for too long if I remember right so you may want to stay with 3 tablets for now and give your intestines a chance to heal from all the irritation they have been through. I do think things will settle down in time.Just ramain constistant and try not to forget any dose. Linda


----------



## Lotronexlvr

hello Linda and fellow IBS-ershey guess what?? i actually took a walk last night, for about 3+ miles...something i couldn't even begin to think about after Lotronex got yanked. it's been....hmmm....2 weeks on the Caltrate 600....and i've almost forgotten how nice it was to stroll with the headset and not have worry too much. it was on the back of my mind, but i was confident enough to give it a whirl. thanks for all your help and support, Linda. i was thinking of you last night when i was walking.


----------



## river_pool

That is awesome news! I'm already noticing some differences too, and I hope at 2 weeks I'll be doing as well!Lisa


----------



## hateit

Linda,Do you know about how long it will take? I do already feel somewhat better, but still major gurgling if nothing else as soon as I start to eat. I will definitely continue, as I could use more calcium anyway, but curious if symptoms seems to get progressively better, and what other results can I expect. I still experience D, but it is typically only 1-2 times/day now, rather than 5-8 times before. I am happy, but determined to be 'normal' on more days than not. I can't even remember the last time I even had a short stint of normalcy.. I'm excited at the potential!! And more so, at getting there drug-free! I have a prescription of Paxil, but I am holding off on that as I have started seeing a hypnotherapist last week, I have been watching my diet, keeping a food/trigger journal, and taking my Caltrate, Fiber and Probiotic on a regular regime... any other suggestions out there from the winners of this ugly race we call IBS?


----------



## Lotronexlvr

dear hateit, (cute handle, by the way)you seem to be doing all the right things for your IBS, with the supplements and food journal, and hypnosist treatments. what seems to really help me, is watching what i eat according to my blood type. i don't know if anyone else out there utilizes this....







but i'm an AB+...and there are certain food triggers that are bad for me, so i try to avoid them. maybe if you find out what blood type you are, and find out the foods that go with that, maybe that can help too. if you do know your blood type, and care to list it here, i can look up the foods that are good/bad for you. take care!!!!!


----------



## hateit

That is really interesting, haven't heard that one yet. Unfortunately, I have no idea what blood type I am. Where did you find this info?Thanks!


----------



## Kathleen M.

I've done a bit of reading on the Eat Right for your Type things and some of the supposed genetic history and the foods supposedly right for the type do not seem to jive with what is known about the distribution of of the blood genotypes. (or at least what is in all the human genetics texts I've read) That and there is no part of the genome that would stay together like what would be needed for what they claim to work to be working.It won't hurt to try it, but if it happens to help it is more likely due to chance than what the authors of the book claim.K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## NickT

Linda, I was a late convert to the Caltrate with Vitamin D, but already am starting to see an improvement.Gosh, I can't tell you how well I have been sleeping when I take 2 pills about 9-10PM. Good Sound sleep with plenty of dream activity! My Serzone (antidepressant) *never* gave me sleep this sound.Also, I'm starting to see Glaxo's product "Tums" being promoted for PMS. Apparently calcium is most excellant for regulating hormones. Anyway, question for you...have you or anyone else noticed either weight loss, or an improvement in muscle tone? Anything as far as skin or hair improvements?Thanx again - take care - NickT


----------



## Lotronexlvr

hateit, i found this information in a book called Eat Right for Life, or something to that effect...and although my first thought was "shee-yeah, riiight"....i have found that certain foods that are good for me do help in producing good "movements"...there's also a list of neutral foods, etc. i got a blood test just to find out so i could see how this whole food/blood thing worked. so far, i do see differences in the foods that i eat, and now i can say "oh yeh, no wonder i reacted that way" when i ate things that were supposedly bad for me.i don't make any claims to this being "the way" but you did ask for other suggestions. take care you!!!


----------



## Tess McIntosh

Lotronexlvr - going to take you up on your offer . . . can you see what it says for 0 negative? I find the idea interesting.Hi Linda: The calcium has helped. It's not perfect but I feel so much better. Thank you! I haven't had a really bad attack since I started taking the calcium . . . I did switch to a calcium without any magnesium in it. Helped even more. I actually feel like I can make it to a bathroom without feeling like I am going to lose it before I get there. Also, I have about 80% less gas . . .YEA! Make my evening so so much better. Again, thanks for sharing your info with the rest of us.Tess


----------



## Jleigh

Linda,I've been taking calcium for a while now. It's working very well. I have a bad day now and then but not like I was! I am taking three a day. I have heard taking too much can be bad (lead?), can I wean myself down to two a day? Or is three perfectly fine? ThanksJl------------------How long a minute is, depends on what side of the bathroom door you're on...


----------



## LNAPE

Lortonexlover,Thank you for letting me know how well you are doing with the Caltrate. It is the simple things we could not do before that makes us feel so good now without the worry of a bathroom.hateit,I think you should avoid adding any other things for now and up the calcium to at least 2 a day if not 3. It takes 3 for me to stay diarrhea free.NickT,I have hear of skin improvements and fingernails and PMS. It took about 3 months before I had consistent relief from PMS. No weight loss for me on calcium.Tess,Thank you for the note and as you get farther along you will notice it only gets better. Jleigh,I tried to take less but for me it is 3 a day. If you wanted to try to cut back take 1/2 at each meal and that would be 1 and 1/2 total in a day. But 3 is not a problem it is not more than 2000 mg in a day. As far as the lead you can buy lead free calcium if you feel this is a problem. I do thing with the other minerals in the Caltrate help to combat any lead problem and you probably get as much lead from greens grown in the grown and you do in the calcium.Take Care,Linda


----------



## hateit

Linda, thank you! I am taking 3/day, since the start about 3 weeks ago. I have seen some relief but still have D 1-3/day. Which is a definite improvement from 3-8/day. Will I continue to improve you think?


----------



## Lotronexlvr

hi there Tess







let me email you then...i have the book at home, (only have net access at work) and the lists for foods is looooong. very detailed, they say what is beneficial, neutral, and "avoid" for just about all the food groups. will contact you soon! take care!


----------



## LNAPE

hateit,I would continue the 3 a day and I assume you have calcium carbonate with vitamin d or did you get the one with minerals also. The longer you are on it the better you get because you intestines have a chance to heal without having the diarrhea attacks like before then you get better. I would finish the bottle you have now and do you have the added minerals, this may if you are very sensative to the magnesium 40 MG or less in it then changing to just calcium carbonate and vitamin d without the magnesium would be the nest option.Linda


----------



## hateit

Linda, thank you! I do have the one with 40mg of Magnesium so I think that I will switch over once this bottle is gone. I appreciate all of the support you give, I hope to make continuous improvements!


----------



## Tess McIntosh

Hi Everyone:I just had to post this little note. I went to my GI doctor to discuss a colonoscopy I had a month or so ago and told her about this board and trying the calcium. She thought the calcium was great and said she will recommend it to others to try. She said we can use the calcium any ways . . . and that it sure couldn't hurt. She was really cool and supportive about it.Just had to share this will all of you and Linda!Tess


----------



## LNAPE

Tess,Thanks for passing along the info. I know if some of the doctors start to offer this to their patients maybe some full blown study will get the ball really rolling.Take Care,Linda


----------



## LNAPE

I hope everyone is doing well today and if there are question about calcium I am always glad to help.Take Care,Linda


----------



## mkoonie

Four months and no diarrhea! Yesterday I ate two huge scoops of ice cream with no ill effects!Linda and calcium have been absolute godsends!!!!Jen


----------



## river_pool

one week of calcium and I'm noticing improvements already. I just started my period and that is usually when i'm feeling my worst. So far only minor problems! Haven't had that happen in 11 years! Every period since I started has been total and comoplete agony, from the childbirth pain to the agonizing D. What a difference in my life....thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you!


----------



## mkoonie

Calcium supplements = miracle in a bottle


----------



## Guest

hi , heres some new info well at least to me. 1 stress reduces absorption of calcium and other vital minerals. oo 2 deficiency of calcium can trigger anxiety panic attacks. oo 3deficiency of calcium has been known to cause food allergies. oo 4 calcium reduces muscle spasm ,anxiety and calms the mind. oo 5 calcium calms the colon by reducing the irritation caused by secretions and reduces the risk of colon cancer(unrelated to ibs) oo 6 exercise increases calcium and mineral absorption and makes feel good endorphins. oo 7 stress chemicals like cortisol stop calcium and mineral absorption which means we get less calcium and get even more anxious when we really shouldn't. vicious circle eh? well it can be broken, take your calcium. with your multivitamins of course.


----------



## mkoonie

Here's a question: Why can't a person get the same results from natural sources of calcium as they do from a calcium supplement?Just wondering.


----------



## LaVidaCrapa

I LOVE YOU LNAPE!It has been a while since I"ve posted, so I thought I'd let you know once again.I've been on Caltrate for more than two years now, using about three tablets a day. I still visit the powder room far more often than the average bear, but I'm doing a lot less sprinting to get there.The calcium makes me feel like I have more control, and perhaps in that respect, the effect is psychological as well as physiological. Knowing that I've taken it makes me feel a bit more confident.I still have bad days now and then and keep immodium handy. (I'm sooo glad that they made them smaller and easier to open.)Caltrate has also started offering bigger bottles -- and have you heard the new messages in the commercials about colon stuff? Adios for now!


----------



## Guest

Lotr(etc) -- This reply to your post goes way back. Yes, it is wonderful to stroll. Three miles is a good goal. With every step my worries get less and less. You can't work if you're walking. And I don't have and don't want a cell phone to interrupt my walk. Good time of year to resume walking. Bugs aren't out yet and the walkways are mostly clear of ice. ------------------Jim


----------



## LNAPE

I'm ready let's all go for that walk. See you out there.Linda


----------



## mitchell goldstein

confessions of a chronic ibser(28 years with ibs) post 2 years on caltrate. caltrate is the only ingested addition to my life that has improved my ibs. my stools are now formed and the urgency is not as severe. the emotional component of ibs or the abnormal brain gut connection is still alive and still promotes the obsession on the end of my colon. this abnormal message pathway has to work a little harder to create the cramping and diarrhea but even with the help of the caltrate anxiety and panic are omnipresent. all that glitters is not gold but its the best i've found.


----------



## mkoonie

Calcium rocks! Twenty-one years of intense and constand IBS-D gone with 3 tablets of Mylanta Calci Tabs a day. Life is good.


----------



## LNAPE

23 years of pain and suffering and if someone could have only found the calcium solution none if it would have had to happen.But with 2 plus years now of feeling great and being able to help others I am very happy to share the info.Linda


----------



## mkoonie

Thanks Linda! I can't believe how good I'm feeling. Every few days I try to remind myself what it was like not even 6 months ago. My self-confidence has increased ten fold since I'm not worried about what condition my system by the evening. Life is good.


----------



## Guest

hi,wanted to share this with you.i haven't tried caltrate yet, though i did try a generic calcium pill it really stopped me up for days and gave me constipation (perhaps too much calcium or the wrong things with it?)anyway here is what i wanted to share. i noticed my IBS problems were much worse the past few years..so one day i was so frustrated and i thought to myself WHEN was it when this wasn't so bad? when was it when i didn't have these problems so often? and i thought now what has changed from that time? and the main thing i remembered was MILK. i used to drink milk DAILY as i grew up and up to when i was 24 or so. but around 25, i stopped drinking milk because coworkers thought it was childish and i started drinking coffee and beer more often....well i decided to try it, i drink milk every day and guess what...i became MUCH MORE regular!! it was like magic....but sometimes i still get a bit of gas and stuff..i don't think my body likes the milk, but the calcium is obviously helping...so i'm going to try taking half a pill of that calcium supplement and see what happens.i'll let ya know!


----------



## LNAPE

A lot of people with IBS Diarrhea avoid dairy because it seems to upset them more so they are probably not getting enough calcium. But for diarrhea taking the supplement seems to be better than drinking milk because it is the excess calcium we are getting rid of that is binding with the bile and water to help give us a more formed BM.Linda


----------



## WellWisher

OK, here's a question for the board:Has anyone cut a Caltrate Plus tablet in half and then had trouble swallowing it because of the rough edges? I've been taking one Caltrate+ tab daily but because of constipation setting in (after 2 weeks) I've decided to half the dose. However, the rough edges nearly gag me when I try to swallow it. I even got desperate and took a nail file to smoothen the cut sides and this did help somewhat.


----------



## LNAPE

Well Wisher,It is something you just have to learn to do but there is Caltrate in a chewable form in the orange box and it has the same ingredients as the purple box. You may want to give that a try.Linda


----------



## mkoonie

Well Wisher,I had the exact same problem. One Caltrate tablet was constipating me and half a tablet caused me to choke. I switched to Mylanta Calci Tabs. Each chewable table has 300 mg of calcium which turned out to be just the right amount at every meal. Good luck!JenP.S. If you buy it, make sure you're not buyig the "ultra" Mylanta. : )


----------



## atp

I've been breaking pills in half, and the edges are even rougher if I cut them! This is Nature Made brand calcium pills, with no magnesium whatsoever in it. Sometimes it's a little rough goig down, but it's not too bad. Eating/drinking something afterwards helps a lot.My mom had some chocolately chewable calcium bites that she didn't want to take anymore, and she gave them to me, so I may give them a try. They are Nature Made CalBurst calcium soft chews. Each one has 500mg calcium carbonate, 200 IU vitamin D, and various things to make it taste good, but no magnesium. Assuming the small amount of corn syrup, sugar, etc don't aggravate things, they could be a yummy way of getting calcium. I shouldn't take any more calcium today, but I'll try one of these tomorrow... I don't have to be anywhere if things don't go well.


----------



## LNAPE

If you let the tablet lay on the tongue it may start to stick so I always put the tablet on back of the tongue and take a qulp of whatever and le it like float the pill right down. You may practice with maybe and MM candy until you get it.Linda


----------



## Tess McIntosh

Hi:I have a question for those that have been taking the calcium . . . I had a pretty good 4 - 6 weeks when I first started taking the calcium. That last week and a half have been very bad







. Has anyone else found that it took a while for the calcium to help? It seems as if it usually helps everyone right off . . .Tess


----------



## Guest

Tess, Don't give up. It took me 3 months plus to get desired results. Hang in there! Best of luck. Karen AKA Kittygirl


----------



## atp

Update: The Nature Made CalBurst chocolate softchews work very well. And taste good, and are easy to take. The extra ingredients, like cocoa, didn't bother me.


----------



## Guest

I just started Caltrate Plus Chewables a few weeks ago but haven't seen much improvement in my 3-5 trips to the bathroom per day. Some days it's 5, some days it's 2! I am hoping after a few months it will go back to one again! At least in the last 2 years I am not having those awful middle-of-the-night spells with horrendous intestinal cramps and explosive diarrhea, so I feel very fortunate for that. Paragoric was the only thing that helped the pain . . . but you need a prescription now for it. I only get those bouts when I travel now it seems. I can just about count on day 2 as "time for an episode!"I am wondering if I should take just regular Caltrate since Caltrate Plus contains magnesium which is helpful for constipation....could it be making me go too much also? It seems that most people here take Caltrate, but I've only seen a couple of other brands mentioned. Anyone care to share if this happened to them, too?


----------



## diamondgirl

Hi all,I'm glad to see I'm not the only one who has a problem with choking on a half a Caltrate! I'm happy to report that I've been back on track again for over a month now with no problems. And that was through my period and a very stressful move into a new home. I thought that between those two events, my stomach would be going crazy for sure! I increased my Caltrate a little when I had a setback and adjusted very well. CALTRATE IS THE BEST!!







dg


----------



## LNAPE

Tess,Some people do have a set back from time to time but with this disease it is hard to tell if it is the IBS or a bug of some sort. Just stay consistent with the calcium and things should settle in.NCdd,How many calcium are you taking a day. I must take 3 to remain diarrhea free. So try to stick it out and when you finish this bottle and if you feel you are not having much improvement then just try the calcium carbonate with vitamin D only and see if that is better for you. You can still take immodium with the calcium until you get adjusted if you need to. Here is hoping for the best for you.diamondgirl,It is very good to here from you again and that you are back on track. Let's hope it stays that way for good now.Take Care,Linda


----------



## Guest

Hi,I am new to this site, this bulletin board, and this discussion, but this topic caught my eye.I have taken calcium supplements all my adult life (20+ yrs) and my IBS has only gotten severe in the last 3 years or so. I am so pleased that many of you seem to be getting such excellent results from calcium. I guess I'm wondering if the reason I don't get that same result because my body was already accustomed to that level of calcium intake. I wish it made a difference for me...Anyway, as I said, I'm a newbie here and have not even looked at most of the other discussions. I hope, in my limited Internet time, to gain more information and helpful suggestions from this site.------------------kamaha


----------



## LNAPE

kamaha,If you want to tell me what calcium you are taking I may be able to shed some light on why it may not be working if you have diarrhea attacks. Calcium is not just calcium. Also if you take other meds from time to time this could also affect the results.Take care,LindaEmail me if you like.LNAPE###AOL.COM


----------



## Tess McIntosh

Thanks Karen and Linda for the encouragement. Feeling a little blue this week due to the bad IBS week.


----------



## Guest

Everyone's been posting about getting results from using Caltrate (calcium carbonate). Has anyone tried calcium citrate to reduce D and gas?


----------



## Tess McIntosh

slantgrl What is the difference?Thanks.


----------



## Loraine

I was wondering if I should stop taking my med the doctor perscribed first..then start taking the caltrate? I guess the only way to know if it's working is to stop the other med first? what do you suggest. thanks


----------



## Guest

Actually, I don't think there is a difference between c.carbonate & c.citric. One just costs twice as much as the other. The reason I asked was that I had gastric bypass surgery (my stomach was made the size of a thumb, about a foot and half of my small intestine was bypassed and reconnected to what was left of my stomach, and the size of the opening from the stomach to the small intestine was reduced to the diameter of a marble. (No, I don't eat marbles <smile>.) I'm still chronic D even though I've lost 160 pounds and down to my goal weight. Vitamin/mineral absorption is a big issue with post-ops. To tell you the truth, I feel that if I can achieve some sort of stasis with the D, it would also help with other nutient absorption as well. Of course, on the surgery support sites, everybody claims that their brand or type of vitamin or protein works best. (It's also the most expensive. <grin> )


----------



## LNAPE

I do think there is a difference between Calcium carbonate and calcium citrate. THe carbonate has more of a binding effect which is what you want in your case. I usually mention Caltrate because it was what I started with in 1998 and it worked great. Now I have found other brands with the same ingredients and they work great too.Take Care,Linda


----------



## gc52

Just started researching all the IBS sites..have had this problem for over 20 years...although probably not as bad as some of you. Anyway about 3 weeks ago I came across one site on diet..I wanted to lose weight anyway so figured I'd try some of the suggestions made by ..I think it was Heather von Dross..I haven't had coffee..eliminated most other caffeine products and high fat fried foods..and am eating smaller meals more often rather than large ones. Oh, and also drinking lots of water. Anyway, lost a few pounds and was feeling better in general. Then I came across your postings Linda about calcium and thought I've got to try this...this is day 5 for me...I only had 1 episode so far...I'm taking 2 a day for right now ..may increase it later but don't want to constipate...so going slow. I tried the 1/2 tablet and like some of you said..it is very hard to swallow..so started with the whole table twice a day...I really think it is helping me and I am very excited...thanks for such wonderful imformation...I can't believe how many posts and people have been helped...I just finished reading all of them.....take care all of you....I will continue to keep you informed as to how I do.Fellow ibs suffererGayle


----------



## LNAPE

Gayle,I am so glad you found us and we could help. Let me ask did you experience any gas of indigestion by taking a full tablet to start. This is common but it does go away in a short time. It is so amazing to me still how fast this can work for some and as long as you take it on a daily basis it should continue to help.Linda


----------



## river_pool

I dont' know about anyone else, but when I first learned of my lactose intolerance 15 years ago I tried taking calcium. The kind I was taking then was the citrate. It made things worse for me. I tried and tried different brands, with or without magnesium, with or without lots of differnt vitamins and minerals. Nothing worked so I gave up. Thought I must be "allergic" to calcium, that's why I cant have milk - says the 9 year old me. Anyway I started with calcium carbonate without magnesium, as that does bother me, and not only am I able to digest it, it is working wonders!!! Some people I've been chatting with don't seem to have issues with the citrate, more power to them. But many of the people I've chatted with about citrate verse carbonate seem to agree that citrate makes symptoms worse not better. Of course this is completely dependent on each person. Hope this helpsLisa


----------



## mkoonie

Lisa,So strange how it affects different people. I've had IBS since 1979. Found out about the lactose intolerance in 1996. Although the Lactaid products helped, they never eliminated the symptoms. Then I discovered this board last November. Now I take one Mylanta chewable with each meal. Not only do I have consistent and regular bowel movements, I no longer need the lactase supplement. Don't get me wrong, whole milk would kill me, but I can eat cheese and ice cream again with no problems. God bless calcium!Jen


----------



## LNAPE

mkoonie,Could you tell me if the Mylanta chewables have magnesium in them./Linda


----------



## gc52

Linda-no, I did not experience any gas or indigestion with the calcium. I'm still taking the 2 a day and it seems to be working for me. Thanks for your reply and concern. Gayle


----------



## LNAPE

Gayle,I am so please the calcium is helping and please let me know if you need any help.Linda


----------



## mkoonie

Linda,Yes, each tablet of the Mylanta Chewables have magnesium stearate. One tablet (300 mg of calcium carbonate) with each meal is just the right amount for me. (Can I say that enough with a big fat smile on my face?!!)Just yesterday I was at a store and felt the need to go. As I made my way to the bathroom I realized that in the past I would try to hold it and leave as quickly as possible. The fear of being in single bathroom for 15-20 minutes and the awkward glances upon my exit was not something I looked forward tver the last couple of months I am amazed at not only the elimination of the diarrhea, but even more so at the elimination of the burning pain that went along with it. Last night in bed I was thinking off all the days and nights I spent wishing the pain away, going over what I ate that day with a fine tooth comb, always figuring that the diarrhea was caused by something I did or didn't do. Gone is all of that as well as the dreaded anticipation of when the next big pain attack would happen, where I would be, and, of course, the fear of getting caught somewhere where I couldn't be alone to just deal with it.Thanks again for the continued posts on calcium. You have changed my life in the best way possible.







Jen


----------



## LNAPE

Jen,You are having such wonderful discoveries over tha last couple of months. Who would have thought such a simple thing could change you life. I too have been shopping and felt the urge to go but knew I had time and like a normal person if you could not get to a bathroom right away you are able to hold it and not rush and have the embarrasment of not getting there in time. Please keep posting so others may give it a try and get relief as we have. For some the mylanta with the magnesium may not work but we all need to try to find what will work for us. We have discovered on this board with all the post that calcium carbonate can constipate and Magnesium can cause diarrhea the righ combination of both in the right amounts and be amazing.Take Care,Linda


----------



## Guest

I haven't heard anything about the calcium thing. I do however take it everyday,but,without the results that you seem to be having with others.please give me more info. thanks


----------



## LNAPE

marcelline,Check you email for the calcium info and if you have questions feel free to email me. I am always glad to help.Linda


----------



## Guest

I have been unable to post for quite a while, and am responding to LNAPE who asked me about the calcium I'm taking....and have been taking for quite a long time, before my IBS symptoms got so bad and before I was diagnosed.Anyway, it's caluim carbonate, 600 mg. each tablet, with Vitamin D, 200 IU each tablet. I take one tablet after breakfast and one after dinner (eveing meal). I take calcium because I don't like milk and don't get enough calcium in my diet--got to keep those bones strong!My origianl question was more curiosity than anything--so many of you are reporting such wonderful results by adding calcium; I was wondering why my symptoms ever got so bad since I've taken calcium for years and years.THANKS! I will check back when I have a chance.------------------kamaha


----------



## LNAPE

kamaha,I find I must take 3 a day to keep the diarrhea under control. one at each meal.You could have some other reason for you diarrhea to come on and should be checked by your doctor to be sure you are not dealing with anything more serious.Take Care,Linda


----------



## gc52

Just wanted to give everyone a report...this is day 10...still taking Caltrate...twice a day...still having great results. I took a bus trip Monday and never had any problems...have cheated on diet..no problems(except I do want to continue the lowfat stuff cause I've lost 10 lbs. and want to keep it off)...have even started back to drinking my cup of coffee in the morning...again no problems...what a relief..can't thank all of you enough for posting about taking calcium...Linda..it's great that you started the posting....Gayle


----------



## atp

Has anyone felt like their body adjusted to the calcium, and they had to up their dose? I started with 300mg and was getting some benefits, then upped it to 500 which was great for about a week and a half, and now I am feeling like I might need to add another half pill. It seems like when I first started it and then upped it, I was not C, but maybe close, at first, which I really didn't mind, to be honest, then I was pretty good, and then things started to get softer and more frequent again...I just don't want to get up to a bunch of pills a day, and then HAVE to take a lot of calcium to not get D.


----------



## kcarbs

Four months on Calcium now and I am still feeling great! I am able to eat things that I couldn't before and I have only had a few minor attacks as opposed to weekly severe attacks!Thanks again, Linda!Kim


----------



## LNAPE

atp,Arey spreading your dose throughout the day. You say you are taking 300 mg at one time maybe you should take a full 600 mg. Are you using calcium carbonate. I have been at it for almost 3 years and I take 3 tablets of 600 mg one at each meal and I have not had to change. If I take less I get diarrhea in about 12 hours but if I stick with the 3 tablets I do great.Kim,Thanks for keeping us informed on your success.Take Care,Linda


----------



## atp

Hi Linda,Thank you so much for being so helpful on this thread







I started taking 1/2 of a 600 mg tablet usually with dinner, sometimes 2x a day, but it seemed like I got more gas and harder stools when I took 600mg in a day, so I tried to back it up. But 300mg helped for a while. Then I started taking the 500mg chocolately chewables, and one of those with lunch was working really well for me for about a week and a half... then things started to get softer. Today I took 500mg calcium in the morning (i was up a couple hours earlier than usual..."lunch" is usually my first meal of the day, within an hour after i wake up.) I was having some probs after lunch, and took 1/2 Immodium to try to firm things up a little, and later took 300mg of calcium with dinner. I've been OK since then.Things seemed to be doing so good for a while with the 500mg chewable around 1p.m. with my lunch. I am also taking a Levbid and Claritin and birth control pill a little before 3:00 each day. I am taking the Pill continuously, so fluctuating hormones shouldn't be affecting things anymore. I take 50mg of Zoloft around midnight. I have been on that for about 3 weeks, so it is possible things are changing as my body adjusts to it, but things were really good for almost 2 weeks with what I was taking, without any immodium.I guess I will have to try cutting the chewables in half for 250mg more spread out, or taking the 1/2 tablets for 300mg. The two kinds I have are both NatureMade brand, 600mg tablets with Vitamin D, no magnesium at all, and 500mg CalBurst soft chews, chocolate flavored, also with Vitamin D and no magnesium.I think I will try continuing the 500mg chewable with lunch and add 1/2 a tablet (300mg) with dinner or with my nightly snack. It is better to take it with food, right?


----------



## Guest

I am so much better with the additional Caltrate! I have skipped my prescibed meds during the past week. And I have not missed them! I take two big horse pills in the morning, then am so busy the rest of the day that I forgot them. Probably subconsciously I am so much better that I don't miss them. Hope everybody else is getting better, too!------------------Jim


----------



## LNAPE

atp,It sounds to me like you are bine too inconsistent with what you are doing.It is important to take the same kind of calcium on a daily basis and the best is calcium carbonate. I know some times you still may not feel well but you have to give it time to adjust and be effective. Switching to chocolate calcium the pill calcium and 1/2 of one and 1/2 of another and whole of another is not going to be successful.I suggest take 1/2 of the calcium carbonate with vitamin d 3 times a day. Now if you are having a problem after Lunch be sure you get the morning dose in because this is the one that helps at lunch. If you do not eat breakfast eat a snack with it.You have also started a new medicaion and it has lots of side effects.Zoloft:CautionsSEVERAL WEEKS MAY PASS before this medicine reaches its full effect. Do not stop taking this medicine without checking with your doctor. DO NOT DRIVE, OPERATE MACHINERY, OR DO ANYTHING ELSE THAT COULD BE DANGEROUS until you know how you react to this medicine. Using this medicine alone, with other medicines, or with alcohol may lessen your ability to drive or to perform other potentially dangerous tasks. THIS MEDICINE WILL ADD TO THE EFFECTS of alcohol and other depressants. Ask your pharmacist if you have questions about which medicines are depressants. BEFORE YOU BEGIN TAKING ANY NEW MEDICINE, either prescription or over-the-counter, check with your doctor or pharmacist. This includes any medicines that contain dextromethorphan. FOR WOMEN: IF YOU PLAN ON BECOMING PREGNANT, discuss with your doctor the benefits and risks of using this medicine during pregnancy. IT IS UNKNOWN IF THIS MEDICINE IS EXCRETED in breast milk. IF YOU ARE OR WILL BE BREAST-FEEDING while you are using this medicine, check with your doctor or pharmacist to discuss the risks to your baby.return to topPossible side effectsSIDE EFFECTS that may occur while taking this medicine include nervousness, trouble sleeping, headache, drowsiness, fatigue, nausea, vomiting, diarrhea, indigestion, loss of appetite, dry mouth, sweating, dizziness, lightheadedness, muscle spasms, changes in sexual drive or function, or agitation. If they continue or are bothersome, check with your doctor. CHECK WITH YOUR DOCTOR AS SOON AS POSSIBLE if you experience vision changes or painful or prolonged erections. If you notice other effects not listed above, contact your doctor, nurse, or pharmacist.Be sure you are taking this properly and it takes a while for it to work also and get adjusted to the side effects if you can.It is not an easy thing for you if you take lots of meds but it can work but you have to be consistent.Take Care,Linda


----------



## atp

Hey Linda, thanks for the reply.Both the calciums I was talking about are calcium carbonate with 200 IU of Vitamin D. One is just a big horse pill, the other is a chewable with some extra stuff in it like cocoa and stuff to make it chocolately. Neither has any magnesium, and both are made by the same company. I just find the chocolately chewables easier to take to get 500 mg in, but to take a smaller dose, the hard 600 mg horse pills are easier to break in half and take.I guess I should have clarified on the lunch thing.. I am a night owl and work second shift... so I usually don't wake up until 11 or 12 if I don't have to be anywhere, and eat some cereal and maybe some lunch type stuff before I leave for work a few hours later. I am taking 500mg of calcium carbonate with this first meal. I have to take a dinner break when I can at work, if I even get one, and I never know when that will be. I munch on stuff in my car a lot of times. I have problems with low blood sugar, so I eat a lot of small meals and healthy snacks. If I am lucky, I can eat a smaller meal between 5:30 and 7:30, and I usually have one when I get home, after 11. I have a bowl of fiber-full cereal with my first meal, and often a bowl of cereal at night too, but usually with a little less fiber. So those constants help regulate things, when the rest of my eating is not on a set schedule.I wondered if taking calcium with or without a lot of food makes a difference since I do eat many small meals and snacks... Am I better taking additional doses of calcium (after my first one) with my meal, or at the same time each day?Thanks for your help







Time to try to sleep....


----------



## LNAPE

You can take the calcium with small meals or snacks that is okay. Because you seem not to be able to set a 3 meal a day schedule you may just want to time the dose. So your cereal at bedtime you should take 500 mg this will help when you get up and your first meal of the day. then maybe 4 hours later take 1/2 tablet considered you lunch and the another 500 mg 4 or 6 hours later considered you dinner.I do think switching from chocolate to the tablet is not a good idea. I know it sounds a bit crazy but using the same brand and form and consistancy in the tablet is better I think.Take Care,Linda


----------



## mkoonie

I'm off to sunny Florida with calcium in hand. How excited am I to be out in the boat all day and not have to worry about an attack??! Thanks again Linda!


----------



## LNAPE

mkoonie,Have a great time I am heading for the Bahamas next Friday for 5 days and do not have the worries I used to have also. I take my calcium in my purse and not in my suitcase just in case of the lost baggage. I can buy new things in the Bahamas but I don't think I could get the calcium.Linda


----------



## Guest

Well I started the calcium on Friday night. (Using the Caltrate 600) I am post menopausal so I need to take at least 1000 units per day anyway.I took two tablets friday night. On Saturday morning I took one with breakfast. I must have went 10 times that morning. I took one more pill on Satuday night. Had more diahrrea. I almost never have problem in the evening. Two pills on Sunday. Not as bad but still the evening problem. My BMs are very loose, sometimes watery with a yellow color. (Is this why we suffer in silence...the descriptions are so graphic - wry smile) This morning BM looser than normal but no more events than normal.Do you think I am taking too much? I want to try the calcium before I try the cholestyramine. Thank you for your support of people on this forum. Of course not everyone will be helped by this regimen. But you never say it will. If nothing else it has gotten me to take my calcium and to believe that I may get better control of my IBS. And to try something instead of just living with it.


----------



## LNAPE

KatieM,Did you mean you took two pills at once one evening. You should only take one at a time your body can only process about 500 mg at once so taking 2 your body will just get rid of it. You do need to take regular doses with food. It sounds like it may take 3 a day like me for you to get good results. Work with the dose and hopefully it will work for you.Let me know if you need more help or have questions. You can email me if you want.Take Care,LindaLNAPE###AOL.COM


----------



## Guest

re rockhounds and travel every 10 days to NY to mine crystals so the formerly nightmare rides are once again a pleasure. I would encourage anyone to try. It took a while to stabilize me but it works. Thanks again Anne


----------



## Guest

I just found this board and you have given me hope. I'm trying to conceive and don't want to take any meds. I was just diagnosed with IBS 2 weeks ago, although I've known myself you a while. I'm going to try the calcium tomorrow.


----------



## gc52

Hi all...well I had a little setback today as far as the d...had to go to bathroom at least 3 times this morning.....but....I've been cheating too much I know it...coffee and chocolate late yesterday and then this morning I had oatmeal(which usually wipes me out literally)but I have to say I've been so much better the last two weeks taking calcium..I usually take one in morning and one at night. So if I watch the diet like I"m suppose to, I think I would be fine.Good luck to all of you trying it,...Gayle


----------



## LNAPE

Hi All,I will be gone for about 5 days so I hope you can keep the calcium post up but maybe some will be glad to see me go for a while.Leaving Friday April 20 for the Bahamas and returning April 25.Please try to help anyone who may stop by with questions.Take Care,Linda


----------



## mkoonie

Thanks to Linda and calcium, I just returned from a 6 day trip to Florida - diarrhea free!! We boated, ate out, took bike rides - all without the fear of an attack. Calcium! Fantastic calcium! : )


----------



## river_pool

I have been on the calcium for about a month now. I noticed immeadiate results and then they leveled off. Then I had a major set back of getting the flu. It always takes me a long time to recover from the flu. Then I did something stupid....ordered out chinese. Got a little too cocky with the calcium. Anyway I have been able to notice incredible results by taking accidolphilus designed for those with food allergies. This combined with the calcium is what has really helped me. It is called allerdolphilus, made by twin Lab. I'm allergic to many foods and have IBS. I've read many of the posts concerning the idea that some with IBS have imbalanced bacteria and such. The allerdolphilus is designed to put healthy bacteria into your system. Anyone else doing this, having any success?Lisa


----------



## mkoonie

I supplement the my calcium intake with Lactaid. Before I discovered calcium back in November, I couldn't eat any milk related foods. Since calcium I can ice cream, cheese, etc. with no ill effects. I use the Lactaid when I want regular milk. Between the calcium and the Lactaid I am 4 months diarrhea free! : )


----------



## Tess McIntosh

bump


----------



## mkoonie

Today, with the help of calcium, I was able to eat a buttered bagel, a personal pizza, a chocolate bar, and a milkshake. Ahhh, the joys of calcium. : )


----------



## larae

Linda, I take 3 caltrate a day and I also have had my gallbladder taken out and it seems like I have to go to bathroom 5 times a day. My stomach hurts too. How many of these can you take. I just started taking these and how long does it take.


----------



## kcarbs

I have been taking Caltrate since Christmas and have been doing much better than before. I am able to eat things that I haven't had for years. Tonight I had a Frosty from Wendy's....yum! I usually take two a day...one at breakfast and one at dinner. But, if I know that I will be eating badly....I take one at lunch too. Thank God for the Calcium!Kim


----------



## eric

bump, Linda's on Vacation.







------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Mannie

larae,I am not the expert that Linda is, but since she is out, I'll give it a shot. How long has it been since you had your gallbladder out? I must have gone to the bathroom 3-5 times a day for a solid six months, and it was maybe 2 years before I returned to my "normal" IBS. How long have you been taking calcium? Most people find it helps right away, but for me, I took it for about 2 months before I noticed an improvement.


----------



## mkoonie

While visiting the doctor today for the good ol' flu, I was sure to mention how calcium has changed my life. She agreed that the medical establishment is taking a look at the link between menstrating women and calcium, but then sadly kind of shrugged it off with a "well, as a woman it's probably good that you're taking it anyway." DID YOU NOT HEAR THAT 900 MG OF CALCIUM A DAY HAD ELIMINATED THE SEVERE IBS SYMPTOMS TWENTY YEARS? Can you at least smile? Geez.


----------



## gc52

Started calcium, Caltrate brand purple box, almost a month ago and am still doing great.I take one in morning and one at dinner and usually this does the trick. I have a normal bm in morning and very seldom have to go again all day...it's been wonderful. Sometimes, I think this is too good to be true but for now I accept the fact that the calcium is doing wonders for me and that I needed the calcium anyway so that's a plus. So glad to have found this board and heard about all the people being helped...take care all of you ...Gayle


----------



## mkoonie

bump please : )


----------



## mkoonie

gc52,I started taking calcium about 5 months ago and since then I have a regular bowel movement every morning, too! It's been a dream come true. I am absolutely amazed how 900 mg of calcium has eliminated so much pain and despair from my life. I wish that everyone on this board could find something so simple and effective. May 26th = 6 months IBS-free!Jen


----------



## LNAPE

Thanks to everyone who helped keep the calcium thread to the front of the message board in my absence.Linda


----------



## Tess McIntosh

Linda: Glad your back and hope the trip was wonderful.







Tess


----------



## mkoonie

Glad your back Linda. : )


----------



## LNAPE

The Trip was great. I ate all day and had no diarrhea not once. Now on the other hand my iron gut husband had 3 episodes go figure.Linda


----------



## mkoonie

Question: How many of the calcium-taking women are also on birth control?


----------



## kcarbs

I take Ortho-Cept. I am interested in anyone else who takes birth control since I have realized recently that my IBS started right after I started taking the pill. Too bad I didn't realize that seven years ago!! Anyone else notice anything like this? Someone else suggested that I have my hormone levels tested to see if there is some sort of connection.KimPs- 5+ months of caltrate and still doing great!


----------



## LNAPE

I can not offer any information on BC pills and calcium but I have had noticable relief from PMS symptoms after I had been on the calcium for about 3 months.Linda


----------



## mkoonie

I've been taking calcium with fantastic results since November. Recently I decided to take a break from the bc pills. For the first few days I noticed that my stool was softer than normal. But after a week things in the BM department were back to normal.







Yesterday I ate cheese, yogurt, CORN THE COB, and sour cream - no diarrhea! God Bless Calcium!


----------



## atp

I've been on BC pills for about 5.5 years. I got KILLER cramps without it, now they are just bad. I have been on continuous BCP (I take an active pill every day) for about 2 months...which means no periods at all, and no worse IBS symptoms related to the hormone change!I think a lot of women on this board are on the pill.


----------



## Guest

Hi, Linda I was just checking for new info about IBS and I found your messages about calcium carbonate. I will got to the store tomorrow and buy some. I have a similiar experience with a drug called Questran, but I think the calcium will be better because it helps with other things and it should be more natural than a prescription drug. I hope it will work for me.I was diagnosticated with IBS about 10 years ago. My life was terrible: always looking for a toilet, not going to public or busy places, diets that don't work, urgency and "accidents" etc. About 5 years ago I had gall bladder surgery and they gave me after that a medicine called Questran, which is for high cholesterol but a side effect is to absorb excess of acids in the digestive system (kind of what you said the excess of calcium does) , in this case excess of bile, and the IBS symptoms has basically dissapeared. I have been able to have a very normal life for the past several years but I have to take the Questran every single day... the day I don't take it I have an IBS episode ( in my case diarrhea and abdonminal pain ). Currenly I feel real free of taking my kids to places like parks and I am not constanly thingking about my guts and toilets and I eat anything I want ( including chocolate, cokes, spicy food etc.) and I feel great. I don't know if the Questran works for me as coincidence but I though it may be worth to see if it works on other patients with IBS. My life has gone from miserable to happy and worry free thanks to Questran. I am looking forward though to try the calcium because besides the Questran to be real expensive ($25.00 a month for insurance co-payment ) I am always worried if I travel outside I won't be able to find it. Calcium should be easy to find anywhere in the world. Wish me luck ! and thanks for this hint !Silmara Grentz[This message has been edited by sgrent (edited 05-06-2001).]


----------



## mkoonie

sgrent,I have been taking one Mylanta Extra Strength Calci Tabs with every meal and my IBS symptoms have disappeared - all to the tune of $3.89 a month. Previously I was spending big bucks on Lactaid every month and STILL got the painful diarrhea episodes.Good luck with the calcium - we are all rooting for you!


----------



## LNAPE

sgrent,Please keep us posted on your progress and if you have trouble at first let me know what you are experienxcing and may I can help. It should work on the excess bile since you have no gall bladder. Other things that interfer with great results may be some other meds and other illnesses you may have along with this. I am very lucky not to have anything else going on at this time.Take Care,Linda


----------



## Guest

I have noticed a major relief from menstral cramps while taking calcium. For the most part, I have been doing well for the exception of a few incidences. Started taking calcium back in November and since then have had about 6 severe cases of the runs. For the most part however, I'm feeling well! Thanks!!!


----------



## LNAPE

amd,Yes I did find that after about 3 months of taking calcium the monthly PMS problems did decrease and now I have very little pain at that time and cramps.Linda


----------



## Tess McIntosh

bumping for those new people on the board


----------



## Guest

Hi all,I've been catching up with this thread and I've got a few questions about me and my IBS-D. I've been taking Calcium and Vitamin D and St Johns Wort for about 6 months following stuff I read on this BB. I take 400mg of calcium 3 times a day and at first it seemed to do the trick. Over the last month or so the worst of my D symptoms have returned and I'm getting worried again. Am I becoming 'used' to the Calcium? Should I up the dose?What do you folks think?Best dash,Flash.


----------



## LNAPE

What are the ingredients in the calcium you are using. Is it calcium carbonate and do you spread out the dose throughout the day taking one tablet with each meal. 400 mg a tablet is not the usual most of the calcium we use is at least 500 or 600 mg in each tablet so lets be sure you have the right one.Linda


----------



## Guest

The one's I'm taking are from Boots (UK Chemist). They are 'Calcium and Vitamin D'. The bottle says that each tablet has 400mg of Calcium and 2.5 micrograms of Vit D. The listed ingredients are Calc Carb, Soys Bean Oil, Gelatin, Glycerin, Hydrogenated Vegetable Oil, Beeswax, Lecithin, Titanium Dioxide, Vit D Compound. I take one tablet with each of my three meals each day.Thanks for your swift response,Best dash,Flash.


----------



## Guest

My Ob/Gyn recommended that I start taking 1000mg of Calcium with Vitamin D to see if it helps some of the perimenopause type problems I am having. I am lactose intolerant and probably should have started Calcium long ago but because I am IBS C and D I know that in the past Calcium has constipated me. My doc recommended OsCal with D. I know everyone says the purple Caltrate is what works for D but since that's not why I am needing to take it what do you think about OsCal with D? I took it 2 days in a row this week and don't like the binding feeling I have.


----------



## LNAPE

Flash,I do see a problem with what you are using. Soy bean oil and glycerin could still be helping to keep things loose and also I think 500 or 600 mg at once is better to control diarrhea. Try to find one that just has calcium carbonate and vitamin D.Hopeful I thing the Oscal is made with oyster shell calcium. Now for you it would be better to use calcium citrate with a 2 to 1 ratio of calcium to magnesium so you should find a calcium with maybe 333 mg of calcium citrate and 167 mg of magnesium. That way you can get your calcium without becoming constipated.Take Care,Linda


----------



## Guest

I take half of a big Caltrate in the morning, and the other half at night before bed. Works for me. I also note that my fingernails are growing like Werewolf claws.







Ha! That is, they are growing pretty fast. Last time I saw that happen was when I ate a lot of yogurt. I had to cut way back on yogurt because it gives me the Ds. Caltrate works great for me combined with my prescribed med.


----------



## Guest

Thanks for the advise. I'm going to find some straight Calc Carb with Vit D. The ones I'm taking are kind of like gel-cap things. Am I right in thinking I should be looking for a solid tablet?Thanks,Best dash,Flash.


----------



## LNAPE

Flash,Yes go for a tablet and do not let some store clerk tell you all calcium is the same because it is not.LindaShowBiz,I am glad to hear you are still doing well and I too have had good growth in my finger nails since being on the calcium. I also smashed my finger when I was a kid and the nail was alway split from top to bottome and now it is smooth again.Take Care


----------



## mkoonie

Another piece of my IBS puzzle (I think):Since December I had planned to go out of state to visit family in April. Of course, the one week I would be traveling was going to be the one week of my period. A friend suggested manipulating the pills so that I could have my period the week before my vacation.After I returned I felt like the monthly cycle was off track. I would spot pretty easily after missing only one pill so I decided to take a break and go off of them for a spell. Since I discontinued the pill, I've noticed a slight increase in my IBS symptoms. I little diarrhea, a little constipation, more gas than usual, and some (annoying) intestinal inflammation. I realized that the mild symptoms appeared only after I stopped taking the birth control pills which only reaffirms my belief that my IBS is related to hormones (mine began the year that I started going through puberty). Just thought I'd share while I'm waiting to go back on the pill.


----------



## LNAPE

Hello,Anyone wanting some help with taking calcium to control diarrhea attacks please feel free to email me with questions.Take Care,LindaLNAPE###AOL.COM


----------



## kcarbs

MKOONIE, I was really interested to read your information about the BCP. I feel that my IBS started right after I started taking the pill in 1994. I have tried going off the pill and only noticed that my period lasted longer (which I assume is normal). Have you ever read anything about any connection between hormones and IBS? I have been trying to research this, but haven't had any luck. I have been wondering if there is a way to test the hormone levels and then regulate them if they are too high or low. I wonder if this would stop the IBS. Let me know if you have any info on this. You can e-mail me at kcarbee###home.com is you'd like.Linda---sorry this is off the subject! I am still taking Caltrate and am having great results. It stops my D which is wonderful. I still have some discomfort, but it is nice knowing that it doesn't mean I have to run to the bathroom!Kim


----------



## gc52

Just wanted to post an update....almost 2 months now on calcium and still enjoying the wonderful results..no diarrhea. Even took a weekend trip last week and had no problems.I still continue with caltrate 2 a day...seems to do the trick so no need to change amount will stick with this.Am very thankful for the posting about this....thanks again and again.Gayle


----------



## river_pool

sadly, I'm not having as much success with calcium as I had hoped. I'm very thankful that it has been working for so many other people though. I'm going to continue with it because it has helped improve things a significant amount, but alas am still having bad enough moments that lomotil was necessary. Other people have posted to say that it took several months before the effects really set in, so I'm hoping that will be the case with me too. I'm still thankful for the help it has given me though!Lisa


----------



## JenS

I think I posted this before, but will repeat again.FiberCon tablets are basically calcium pills. They can be taken for both C and D!I take two each day to keep normal.


----------



## LNAPE

Kim, Gayle and Lisa,It dose take some time for some but you also have to consider if you are trying to treat other illnesses and must be on other meds taking the calcium may have to be worked around that but I would not give up on it. Please check for side effects of any meds you may have to take and Lisa hopefully you will get the relief Kim and Gayle and I have had.Take Care,Linda


----------



## Lotronexlvr

BUMPUS!







just wanted to also say that it's been a bit over 2 months for me on the calcium, and it's been pretty good...*knocks on her wooden head* i started my calcium March 7, and a thanks to Linda for all her support and caring.







take care all!


----------



## Fay

Hi all, just wanted to tell about my experiences with Caltrate Plus. I have had mild D-attacks for years from my teens on, they did occur more from my 17th and there was a period in my studentdays when the D-attacks got really worse, I had all the tests then , nothing was found and I was dxed as having a "spastic colon" (this was about 24 years ago). Last year the D-attacks became daily, very urgent, virtually unstoppable, several times a day. While going through the tests again I found this BB and started to use the Caltrate tablets (from the last half of January). That did help a lot, I had only 2 D-accidents after that, but the urgency was still there and the BM were still more than 5 times a day and quite loose (I was taking 3 tablets a day). When I had the barium-enema , that seemed to upset the balance, and I decided to go on a low-fat/low-carbohydrate diet as well (I had been on an elamination-diet of no wheat and no dairy last year, but that didn't help).With this diet and the Caltrate ( which I could reduce to 2 tablets a day) I had about 3 BM's a day and they were firming up. There was 1 D-episode after a formal dinnerparty with probably still too much starches and too many drinks. I'm currently on the Atkins-diet, which limits the intake of carbohydrates very much (no bread, no rice, no other starchy food, no sugar, no caffeine, no chocolate (sigh)). This is purely to lose some weight, that doesn't seem to want to shift, but to my surprise I'm now a very regular person with 1 firm BM in the morning. Somehow I don't think it is wise for the body to be in a continuous state of ketosis (the process where you consume your own body-fat) so I'll go back to low fat/low carbs when I'm under 160 lbs.Sorry for the long post, but I just wanted to say that maybe those of you who think the Calcium is not working for you or not as complete as you would have wanted, can have a look into high protein/low carbs diets and try them together.It's LNAPE's birthday today,Linda, hope you have a very good birthday, and thank you very much for your ongoing support to all the calcium-takers.Fay[This message has been edited by Fay (edited 05-17-2001).]


----------



## Wes and Tracy

LNAPE, Hi, just wanted to give you some congrats on the largest thread ever on this board. And it's a good one too, nothing controversial, no fighting or name calling, no religion/sex/flux issues. Way to go!Wes


----------



## Lotronexlvr

happy birthday Linda!!!!i wish i could bake...i'd make you a calcium cake.







take care and have a great one!


----------



## gc52

Happy Birthday Linda....lol lol Lotronex..a calcium cake...I still can't get over how much it has helped me....I wish it could help everyone with the "d" part of this ibs cause it sure ain't no fun. I really think that watching diet helps too..cause I have eliminated many high fat foods or only have them on occasion....wanted to lose a few lbs and have lost some so I'm very encouraged with this too. Again, thanks a bunch LInda for this posting and the help it has given many like myself....hope you have a good day.Gayle


----------



## Guest

Just wanted to give everyone a update on hubby who has been taking the Caltrate for about a month, he is doing so much better with it. He said it works great when he remembers to take it, ;o), He takes on pill before bed and two on very stressful days. And it has helped him more then anything. Such a great thing for him.


----------



## LNAPE

Pepper.I am glad for you and your husband that the calcium is helping. I have found that men are not good about taking pill and not forgetting but because you feel so much better taking it you would think they would not forget. Any way you also said he takes 2 if he is going to have a stressful day but he should not take 2 together split up the dose over the day.Take Care,Linda


----------



## Guest

If you have seizure disorder and taking Neurontin (gabapentin), use calcium pills, not Tums. Antacids interfere with its absorption. Leave a 2 hour window on either side of your neurontin dose.


----------



## mkoonie

Happy Belated Birthday Linda!! You've been a blessing in my life.







Jen


----------



## LNAPE

Thanks Jen,You to have helped me by spreading the word about how calcium has helped you. I am glad to have been able to help you.Take Care,Linda


----------



## LNAPE

If anyone needs some one on one help with calcium let me know I am glad to help.Linda


----------



## Pat_H

Caltrate has helped me too. I don't have solid formed BMs, but at least I don't have explosive BMs, and I can make it to the bathroom in time. I take 3 a day, one with each meal. My brother-in-law is an orthopedic surgeon and has told me there is NO calcium in FINGERNAILS, only PROTEIN. Protein will make your fingernails beautiful. Just FYI.


----------



## LNAPE

Pat_HI am glad you are having some good results with the calcium. I do know I used to have split fingernails and one baby fingernail that would curl up whe it got to a certain length these things have gone since taking the calcium. Just a thought.Take Care,Linda


----------



## sarah1234

My question is that I have to start taking calcium since I am lactose intolerant and not getting enough milk...My doctor told me to take caltrate 600 plus. my question is if I have had IBS alternating C and D, the biggest problem being c, will I have to worry about caltrate 600 plus constipating me??


----------



## LNAPE

sarah,Yes the caltrate is not the best choice for you. The calcium in Caltrate is calcium carbonate and this will cause you to be more constipated.Because you are c and d you may want to try just a calcium citrate for of calcium if this constipates you then go for a calcium citrate with magnesium. This should work better for you.Take Care,Linda


----------



## mkoonie

Sarah1234,I'm also lactose intolerant. I started off with the Caltrate but it constipated me. I switched to Mylanta Extra Strength (not to be confused with Ultra) Calci Tabs. Each tablet has 300 mg of calcium. I take one with every meal and am diarrhea free after 20+ years with IBS. Before calcium, anything milk related would send me heading for the nearest bathroom. After calcium, I can eat ANYTHING with made from milk with no ill effects (except, of course, for milk itself). Linda and calcium have changed my life!


----------



## echris

bump


----------



## Guest

From an earlier post:"Hi, just wanted to give you some congrats on the largest thread ever on this board. And it's a good one too, nothing controversial, no fighting or name calling, no religion/sex/flux issues."Could someone please post what "flux" refers to. I have a feeling it has nothing to do with solder. Thanks.


----------



## Guest

I am so happy about the change in my life. I feel I have control over the "demon" who was lurking in my gut. With the help of LNAPE, and a low carbohydrate diet, I haven't felt this good in years. Thanks to everyone on this BB who gave me support and suggestions. The doctors only told me to add more fiber and get the stress out of my life. I am so thankful for finding this site...you all have given me back my life.


----------



## LNAPE

Racinann,Thank you for having the courage to try something that I know sounds too good to be true. When you and others post their success it may encourage others to try it also. I am always here to answere question for anyone wanting to try and if you have trouble please feel free to email me and maybe I can help. It does not work for all but a large number as you can see do get great results that are life changing.Take Care,Linda


----------



## LNAPE

This describes some of the medications taken for heartburn and gastroesophageal reflux disease (GERD) and how they work. FYIAntacids: (Tums, Alka-Seltzer, Milk of Magnesia, Maalox etc.). These medications, which contain sodium bicarbonate, calcium, magnesium, aluminum or a conbination, use basic chemical reactions to neutralizing existing stomach acid.Sodium alginate or alginic acid with other antacid ingredients: (Gaviscon). This type of medication produces a foam barrier between the stomach and the esophagus to prevent acid from back-flowing into the esophagus.Promotility or prokinetic agents: (metoclopromide). This helps strengthen the valve that blocks acid from entering the esophagus by causing muscles in the upper intesinal tract to contract, resulting in a faster emptying of the stomach.H2 Blockers or histamine receptor antagonists: (Pepcid AC, Tagament HB, Axid AR, Zantac 75). These partially block the production of acid in stomach cells by inhibiting histamine, which stimulates the secretion of stomach acid.Proton pump inhititors or acid pump inhibitors: (Prilosed, Prevacid, rabeproazole, pantoprazole). The newest development, these inhibit stomach acid production by deactivating the acid pumps (the site where the stomach acid is produced) in the stomach cells.I hope this explains some things to you about what drugs you may be taking and how they work.Take Care,Linda


----------



## mkoonie

Six months diarrhea-free!!


----------



## Loraine

Hi, I have started my Calcium pills today, I am starting with a whole pill twice a day, because I have really bad "D" and cramping, I can't imagine anything constipating me..lol...I stopped my levsin(hyoscamine)too. But I think I might take both for awhile, because I can't stand the spasms, they hurt to bad! What do you think? My doctor says I can take both, I am just wondering when should I stop the levsin? maybe in a week or 2. I hate the levsin, the side affects are really getting to me, the dry mouth,anxiety attacks, heat and sun sensitive.ughhh...and many more!I am praying that this really gives me help. THanks again Linda...


----------



## LNAPE

Loraine,If you need any help getting adjusted to the calcium please let me know I am always glad to assist if I can.I know that when some people get started if they take a full tablet at first they will get indigestion and gas but this goes away after a few days. I did but that was better than the diarrhea so I took a full tablet one with each meal.I too was taking levsin at the time but I felt so much better after only one day on the calcium I stopped the levsin and I felt even better. You have to do what you feel is best according to how you are feeling.Let me know how you are.Linda


----------



## LNAPE

I still continue to get many emails from people who do not post on the board but tell be they are having success with the calcium so I am here if anyone needs questions answered.Take Care,Linda


----------



## Loraine

Well, I have been on Caltrate for 4 days now, I stopped my script med from the doctor at the same time, I can tell you that I have noticed a good difference in my bowel movements, I have some gas and reflux, but not real bad, I'm still alittle scared to eat and go out yet, but I'm sure I will get over the fear. Thanks Linda, so far so good! You could be a life saver.


----------



## BQ

LET'S HAVE A ROUND OF APPLAUSE FOR LINDA IN CELEBRATION OF PASSING THE 400th POST MARK ON HER CALCIUM THREAD!!!!!!!!!!!Thanks for all you have done from all you have helped. You are truly an ANGEL that we are blessed to have among us!!!!!!







BQ


----------



## mkoonie

Yeah Linda and Yeah Calcium!!!


----------



## LNAPE

Thank you very much for the pats on the back but you too have helped to spread the word about calcium and have I am sure given some the courage to give it a try. I am also glad to have a place to be able to let people know that there are things that work not for everyone but for a lot that we have found on our own because some doctors have not been able to help us.Thanks Jeff for letting me use the space on your board.Take Care,Linda


----------



## LNAPE

Loraine,How are you doing today? Are you still having some success with the calcium.If you are having any problems I am here to help.Take Care,Linda


----------



## LNAPE

Loraine,I just wanted to check up on you and see how you are.Linda


----------



## LNAPE

mkoonie,Here is the thread I started in May so we have two going. Maybe it is time to start fresh again.Linda


----------



## gc52

Linda and everyone...Just wanted to say I am still diarrhea free...since April 1...I praise you and calcium...Caltrate plus is the way to go...I take 2 a day...and it works fine...hope others can find this same relief...Gayle


----------



## LNAPE

gc52,Thanks for posting your success and I am sure if you stick with it it will continue to help. July will be 3 years for me.Take Care,Linda


----------



## mkoonie

Give me a C!Give me an A!Give me an L!Give me a C!Give me an IGive me a U!Give me an M! : )


----------



## StayingAboveIt

Has anyone researched any of the things the drhaal.... guy was saying about lowering the ph in your stomach...I havent had time to look into it..SAI


----------



## Guest

I noticed there is some new info posted in the IBS FAQs bulletin board that talks about calcium usage for IBS. I don't agree with this info, necessarily - calcium seems to help me. However, check it out for another viewpoint.


----------



## LNAPE

radonsky,You may notice in the posting of the IBS FAQS section remarks were made about no scientific evedience has been brought forth saying calcium carbonate works for Diarrhea.No one will ever do such a thing because there is no money in it for the drug companies or doctors.I know that what I had for more than 23 years started with the removal of the gall bladder and maybe it isn't IBS but the Pain diarrhea was always present on a daily basis until I started the calcium. I was offered all the drugs that were tested and supposed to work for IBS but they did not. Anything the doctors ever gave me did not help. I have to say I never tried the Questran because I was told that having the Gall Bladder removed was not the cause for my diarrhea problem. Now this was a long time back I had it removed in 1976 and things are different now. But the Questran affects the bile the way the calcium does and it has stopped my urgent diarrhea attacks. I don't recommend taking it without being tested to see if there are other causes for your diarrhea first. I do not recommend taking more than the daily recommended amount which I have read is between 1500 and 2000 MG a day. This is more than enough to control not cure my diarrhea and if you have read this thread many more have also been helped.There are many good reasons to take calcium and for me controling diarrhea happens to be one very good one.I never was constipated before the calcium and as long as I maintain my dose I never get constipated. I know some of you will agree you do not have to have diarrhea and constipation to have IBS. You can have one or the other or both.Yes taking calcium can interfer with other meds and it is important to check this out before taking anything. The pharmacist is the best place to do that as well and the doctor.The only proof I need is in the way it has changed my life no matter what any organization says. This is my two cents worth.Take Care,Linda


----------



## LNAPE

What orginazation would want to find a simple control for a serious problem like IBS Diarrhea and give up all those federal funds to continue looking for a cure.Linda


----------



## benbch

well, i hate to spoil the fun, but i've been taking calcium ever since lotronex was withdrawn from the market, and i've only achieved minimal success with it.i take three caltrate pills a day, one with each meal. sometimes my bowels are somewhat formed, but mostly they're still pretty loose and include undigested food. the urgency is also still there.i might look into taking more caltrate, but that seems to be getting into some pretty large doses. i've also noticed my hemmorhoids have gotten worse since i've been on the caltrate, so i'd hate to risk becoming even more bloody. i think i'm going to have to see my doctor about those pretty soon.still crossing my fingers that lotronex will come back. if anyone has any more suggestions i'm open to them.thanks.ben


----------



## LNAPE

ben,We know it does not work for everyone but if you want some one on one help check your email and I would be glad to see if I can come up with what may be wrong.Take Care,Linda


----------



## LNAPE

Ben,You have told me you take minocyclin for you skin and it would be hard to get the calcium to work for you if you take this all the time. This will cause you to have diarrhea and it kills all the good bacteria in the intestines also and you would need to take the calcium 4 hours before or after taking the other meds so it would be hard to get it to work for you.Linda


----------



## StayingAboveIt

Im curious...Those of you that take calcium...Do you take it before you eat? (if so how long before)Or with your first bite...SAI


----------



## LNAPE

It is always the first thing I take when I sit down to eat. This helps me to remember to take it at each meal. But the one you take at the present meal is not the one that is helping it is the previous tablet that has had time to work its way through the system soaking up bile and thus you do not have as much in the body to react to the current meal.That is why it is a control not a cure and you must take it all the time. It is just a matter of finding what amount works for you.Take Care,Linda


----------



## StayingAboveIt

Correct me if I am wrong...Or maybe im just not sure what you mean...I always understood that about 40% calcium carbonate (i.e. caltrate) was not absorbed in the body and used for bones...etc And it is this 40% that is bulking up our insides, therefore helping with the D.This is why Citracal (calcium citrate) does not help D (since it has a much higher absorbtion rate)So whouldn't it be the one you are taking with meal that would soak everything up from what you are eating?SAINot starting a tiff...Just wondering =]


----------



## Loraine

Hi Linda, Well I'm still "D" free. This is so amazing to me. I even went shopping with my family yesterday and did lunch, and then more shopping..lol, I'm just spending more money now..lol..I was at Sam's Club yesterday and found a Calcium Pill called Members Mark, all the supplement Facts match Caltrates, I got 300 tablets for $8. Has anyone ever tried this? The pills are a little smaller too. Let me know if anyone has ever tried this pill... Thanks


----------



## LNAPE

stayingaboveit,It is 60% that does not make it to the bones and 40% that does. I don't know for everyone but it take time for the calcium to work its way through the system and out in your waste and I suppose the time it takes is different for everyones. Your body can only process about 500 mg at one time and I can't say how long that may take for each of us but for me I know if I skip my calcium in about 12 hours I will have a diarrhea attack.Linda


----------



## LNAPE

Loraine,I only used one bottle of Caltrate back in 1998 when I started the I also found the Sam's Club Members Mark Brand and it is the same as the Caltrate in the purple and white bottle and I have used it ever since. It works just a well.Take Care.Linda


----------



## LNAPE

ben,just wondering if you read you email on the meds you are taking.Linda


----------



## LNAPE

To all of our friend on the other side of the coin I am sorry the FDA would not approve the new drug Zelnorm for those who are the constipated type.Take Care,Linda


----------



## LNAPE

I hope everyone is having a great day and I am here if anyone needs any help.Linda


----------



## Guest

I've been taking Calcium Caltrate 600 in the purple box for several days now and have noticed that my heartburn is back with a vengeance - and I take Prilosec. Is it something in the Calcium, like the magnesium, that could be causing this? I'd appreciate any input. Thanks.


----------



## LNAPE

LinD,You need to be taking the calcium with food are you doing that. And because you are new at it takes time for you body to adjust to the added calcium so you should start with 1/2 tablet doses for at least 3 day. 1/2 tablet at each meal and then in a few day up it to 1 full tablet of any combination there of until you get what helps the diarrhea.Let me know if I can help further. Email me if you like,Linda


----------



## tezbear

Just want to mention that if the Caltrate isn't working for anyone, first try switching to a Calcium w/out magnesium. I tried the Caltrate for 3 mos had still had periodic episodes of "D"...even more than when I wasn't taking calcium. Anyway someone mentioned they took Nature Made Calcium 500 or 600 w/out magnesium. I tried it last October and have been much much better since then. Like anyone, I will have an occassional loose stool but not as often as before. I also take fiber choice daily and my probiotic so don't know if it's the combination or just the calcium. I've always taken probiotics and they've helped also.


----------



## Bunny

Hi, I've been off for quite a while and just decided to check in this morning. My parents just brought me Citracal from the States (I'm in Israel as the old timers know) after I couldn't find Caltrate in the purple and white box and discovered that caltrate has gelatin in it and might not be kosher (a problem for me). It doesn't say how much magnesium is in the Citracal just that there is mag. silicate and mag. stearate and I have a feeling that I'd be better off without any of it in my Calcium. Anyone out there taking Citracal? Any success with it?


----------



## LNAPE

Bunny,The Citracal has calcium citrate form of calcium not Calcium Carbonate that is most effective with diarrhea folks. It also has magnesium and from what I have told to me from many users This may not be the best one to help control diarrhea. Just try to find and calcium carbonate with vitamin D and nothing else.Take Care,Linda


----------



## mkoonie

Seven months longAnd feelin' strong : )


----------



## Guest

Hi Linda,We had some email communication on Friday the 22nd. You gave me some good information about the calcium. Can I tell you I started taking the pills on Thursday and was feeling like a new person by Friday afternoon!!! Its Sunday night now and I've had the best weekend I've had in a long time. I feel so great and so healthy, and I even ate a few sure-fire trigger foods for me--sausage, eggs, salad--and I couldn't feel any better than I do right now. I haven't had a cramp or burn or bad trip to the bathroom in 3 days.I wish I'd discovered this site and you a long time ago.I know its still early, and I'm trying to be cautiously optimistic, but calcium is the first thing I've ever taken that actually seems to have an real effect.Thank you so much for helping me. Jessica


----------



## TERIO

How do you take the calcium if your both D and C. I alternate. I will take calcium for about a week and get C. Then I stop. ??And do your think this calcium will work for nervious D, like before you go on a plane if you have it in your body for a few days, or do you think I will just get cramps. Terio Thanx


----------



## LNAPE

Have you read the post by Jessica. This makes me feel so good to be able to pass on just a little info and get such good results so quickly. This is what keeps me coming back.Thanks Jessica for posting.Linda


----------



## LNAPE

gagirl,Just wondering if you are still doing alright with the calcium. Please let me know if you need help or how you are.Linda


----------



## Guest

Linda,Going on day 6 and feeling great. The amount of calcium I'm taking--2 pills a day--seems to be just the right amount for me. Getting ready for an 11 hour car trip on Sunday, so I think I found this just in time!!!Thanks,Jessica


----------



## LNAPE

gagirl,You have a great trip I am sure it will be one that will be more enjoyable than some of the past if you are like me. Please keep us posted on how you are doing.Have Fun,Linda


----------



## Guest

I agree it has helped me. I started taking calcium after a hida scan was done on my gall bladder. I just went to my internal medecine doctor to find out the results from her today. she is recommending for me to go to a surgeon and and have my gall bladder removed. because the hida scan came back abnormal and all my symptoms relate to the gall bladder. I am IBS-D and I've had this problem going on for 6 years. I'm going to talk to the surgeon so this would be my second opinion. what do you think? I've had the ultra sound done on my gall bladder about a year ago and it showed up normal. also I've never been told about having had any gall stones. please let me know your opinion on what I should do. I started taking the calcium after the test and am doing better, so should I wait to see how the calcium works before getting my gall bladder taken out or what? please give me some info...thanks


----------



## Guest

I agree it has helped me. I started taking calcium after a hida scan was done on my gall bladder. I just went to my internal medecine doctor to find out the results from her today. she is recommending for me to go to a surgeon and and have my gall bladder removed. because the hida scan came back abnormal and all my symptoms relate to the gall bladder. I am IBS-D and I've had this problem going on for 6 years. I'm going to talk to the surgeon so this would be my second opinion. what do you think? I've had the ultra sound done on my gall bladder about a year ago and it showed up normal. also I've never been told about having had any gall stones. please let me know your opinion on what I should do. I started taking the calcium after the test and am doing better, so should I wait to see how the calcium works before getting my gall bladder taken out or what? please give me some info...thanks sorry if this duplicates, it said it didnt take it the first time.


----------



## abby101

I have been on the Caltrate for about a month and what a difference it has made for me. With the help from Linda I have been able to get the right dosage. I did have some episodes in the beginning and with the help from those on this BB who gave some encouraging words I made it through it. Like everyone else I just wished I had started this sooner ! Thanks again Linda for all your help. Abby


----------



## LNAPE

Abby,I am glad you are doing well and thanks for posting it may encourage someone else to try the calcium.Take care,Linda


----------



## LNAPE

This is for Debbie MBe sure your doctor does the testing so you know you are not dealing with something more serious.Take Care,Linda


----------



## gc52

Three months tomorrow for me on caltrate and still having no problems.....it's been wonderful. Just got back from a wonderful vacation in Florida..11 hour trip by car that would have been miserable before...turned out to be so nice and I didn't have to worry about looking for the next bathroom all the time. Thanks again Linda for posting about calcium and I wish success with this for everyone. Gayle


----------



## Guest

Linda, Would like to add my appreciation for this thread. I had quit my last job as the D/G/urgency/anxiety was so unbearable but since taking Caltrate I have (touch wood) had an IBS free week at my new job (have just returned to work after a long absence). I have had a few boxes shipped over to me from the UK and only wish that I had discovered it a year ago!I would urge all D'ers to try Caltrate in combination with Mike's tapes and not to be stubborn about their diet (and if your job is causing stress, just leave if you can). I had a hard time giving up wheat (as recommended by my homeopathic doctor), but am definitely reaping the benefits of this in terms of bloating.Thanks Linda, you're a star!


----------



## Michelle G

Hi Linda,I'd like to try the calcium but I have a few questions I hope you can answer for me.My GI placed me on Librax 3x/day back in March because of the pain I get in the lower right quadrant (also have done Bentyl and Hyoscamine) - never noticed anything with any of them, so I'd like to come off it. Plus, I'd like to get pregnant again in the not too distant future, so I'm looking for non-drug alternatives to control the D. The dr. also has me taking double the daily dosage of Metamucil, which seems to have been the main thing that's helped me (1 Tbsp, 2x/day of the smooth type - regular dosage is 1 tsp. 3x/day). All that to say, it sounds like the calcium would work for me in the same way the Metamucil does, by binding the stool. Would it be harmful, then, to continue with the Metamucil and add the calcium or am I risking constipation (which I don't have a problem with ever)?The only "odd" thing that's ever shown up on any testing is malabsorption of oils in a stool test. Don't know if that's important for this or not.Thanks for any help you might be able to offer!Michelle


----------



## LNAPE

gc52 and stressibs,Thanks you so much for posting your success yours and my success and all the others who are here only help others get enough courage to try another remedy thay I am sure they think will now work but as we know for a lot of us it does and very well I might add.Michelle,The only thing I can say if for you to try the calcium and start with 1/2 tablet doses maybe in the morning and in the evening then if you are not satisfied add the one at lunch then go up to a full tablet after about 3 days this is the only way to see if it can make things better for you. I know I did not have any success with the fiber supplements and it seems you are and that is good. I also know taking extra calcium would be a good thing if you plan on getting pregnant so that is no problem. The one thing the docs may want you to go on a prenatel vitamin if you are trying to get pregnant and this may contain magnesium which may be too much and cause more of a diarrhea problem. You will have to try and let us all know how you do so we can pass on the info to others that it may work for or not work for.Take Care,Linda


----------



## Guest

It is encouraging to read that there are other people out there that are going though the same things I face daily and are finding help in something as simple as calcium. Today is Sunday and I have missed church because of D, again. I am having to cancel a visit to the hospital to visit a sick friend and I am missing a family birthday party and all because I can't stay out of the bathroom. This has been the scenario for the past 25 years in spite of Librax, Lomotil, and Levbid being taken 3 times a day. There are few people that can understand how you can be fine one minute and deathly ill the next. Today I am sending my son to the store for Caltrate 600 Plus and pray for results. Hope to join the rest of the world in a short time. I am tired of life passing me by.


----------



## Loraine

Well I have been on Caltrate for about a month now, and I can't believe that I am "D" free! I had one episode the other day, but I ate cherries, my fault..lol..Thanks again Linda, all is still really good.


----------



## LNAPE

Hummrfan,Please feel free to email me if you need any help with the calcium.Loraine,I am very glad you posted to let us know you are doing well.It has now been 3 years this month that I have been able to keep my diarrhea attacks under control with the calcium. Lets hope some others will give it a try. Happy Anniversay To Me.Take Care,Linda


----------



## river_pool

I have had some relief from taking calcium and recommend that everyone give it a chance. It has helped me quite a bit and although I'm still having very loose bowels and some urgency issues, it is half of what it was before! As I've heard other people mention, it may just take me 6 months to really reap the benefits, in the meantime one day at a time. Glad to hear that so many people are finding relief!Lisa


----------



## LNAPE

Lisa,If you want to let me know what you are taking and how much and when you have the most trouble maybe I can pass on some helpful info on the calciumTake Care,Linda


----------



## river_pool

Linda - If I dont' take any calcium with a meal, I'm in for it for sure. So I take calcium with every meal, three times a day (no more than that and occasionally only two pill if I only eat two meals). No snacking as that causes me issues as well.I take a calcium carbonate without magnesium. It is a liquid gel cap (liquid gel caps are easier on teh stomach and usually work better for me). 600mg each pill. My symptoms are much much better, but if I miss a dose then I pay for it. So it is really a matter of me getting used to taking calcium with me. I had some salad and chx strips the other night and both are common triggers for ibs, but I'd been feeling so good and it was literally the only thing on the menu sans dairy. I didn't feel so good after that, but my attack was much less severe than before calcium. Lisa


----------



## nmwinter

HiI'll jump on the bandwagon. I tried calcium when I first read about it last fall and had some results but then got lax about it. Then I had a bad flare up of IBS in April and May. I finally got serious about trying to fix it and started taking calcium twice a day plis Citrucel tablets at night. It's been a month and it's been great! I took a road trip last weekend (5-6 hours each way) and even panic once!! Biggest problem I've ad is some C when I've skipped the Citrucel.Thanks for all the advice. It's been great finally feeling like something is really working and it's not just luck that I'm not getting sick al the time.Nancy


----------



## LNAPE

Nancy,I am very glad you stuck with it and are now on the road to feeling better.It is very important not to skip the calcium because the diarrhea will return no doubt.Take Care,Linda


----------



## LNAPE

Lisa,I hope things are back on track for you and your 4th was one to celebrate.Take Care,Linda


----------



## TERIO

Bump


----------



## diamondgirl

Hi Linda and everyone,I haven't posted in a long time, but I do still check in. I wanted to post and say that I'm still doing very well on the Caltrate. Next month it will be a whole year since I found this bulletin board and started taking Caltrate. Thank God for Caltrate and for all your wonderful information, Linda! Take care...







Dee


----------



## LNAPE

Dee,Thank you so much for your support in helping others to understand how the calcium may help and being here.Take Care,Linda


----------



## LNAPE

Mali,I sent this to the top for you to check out and if you need some help if you want to try the calcium just email me.Linda


----------



## Guest

Linda,I just stumbled across this board on Sunday, posed my miserable dilema (IBS-D) and continued to read through the messages regarding Caltrate 600 Plus. I immediately sent my husband out to the drug store to get some.I had (see-past tense!) been suffering with a terribly painful bout of IBS for the past 2 weeks, scheduled a Dr.s appt. for today, and I just can't believe that something seemingly so *simple* as a Calcium supplement could give me the RELIEF I've been looking for! THANK-YOU for sharing your experience. I started on Sunday taking the recommended dosage (2 caplets a day w/meals), but immediately discovered I needed to decrease it to just 1 a day. After 2 wks. of the painful bouts, I've had a first *normal* BM today with NO PAIN! Unbelievable! My gratitude to you...


----------



## LNAPE

Spastic2001,Thank you for letting us know of your good results in such a short time. I need 3 a day to remain diarrhea free and you can get by on one a day it is great.If you encounter any problems let me know I have lots of feedback and am very glad to pass it on if need be.Take Care,Linda


----------



## LNAPE

Lisa,Just checking to see how you are. Give us a post if you see this and let us know.Take Care,Linda


----------



## TERIO

Just keeping this on top for the new readers.Don't want them to miss this.Terio


----------



## Guest

Linda,Here's my update! Since having started them this past Sunday, with the initial first days dose of 2, I immediately reduced on Tuesday back to one as it was leaving me with a nauseous feeling. As far as my bout' of 2 weeks suffering from unbearable IBS-D, I'm now having *normal* BM's daily, AND with no pain! No more feeling that "rush", the urgency is gone. I've noticed that directly after eating breakfast, I'll need to go, but no cramping or pain association since taking the Caltrate. My Dr's. appt. is tomorrow afernoon, this is with a GP. I am still going to inform him of my miserable past 2 weeks, and the reaction the Caltrate is having. I am also hoping he will still refer me to a Gastro doc as I'd like to have some peace of mind in knowing that there have been no changes since my last exam 7 yrs. ago.I will be sure to keep you abreast of my progress and visit to my doc. Thanks for asking and helping!!!


----------



## LNAPE

I hope your visit goes well and you are so right to be sure you are not dealing with any serious problem as if this is not a serious problem.I don't expect the doc will be too positive about the calcium but if he knows anything he should know calcium is constipating and this is why it helps soaking up excess bile and water.Let me know how the vist goes.Linda


----------



## Guest

I'm new to the IBS world. Or at least to having a name for what has been bothering me for some time. I have a question about Calcium usage. About three years ago I passed a kidney stone. At that time the doctor "suggested" that I cut back on Calcium in my diet to avoid future stones. I have made only minor changes like cut back on ice cream and avoid antacids with extra Calcium.Has anyone experienced stone problems after starting Calcium suppliments for IBS? I'm contemplating starting the Calcium but I don't won't to trade one problem for the other. Although right now I would prefer the stone to the IBS.As a side note, does anyone experience joint problems similar to arthritis in connection with IBS? Please refer me to another thread for this if it exists.


----------



## LNAPE

Chuck,Most kidney stones are formed by oxilates in the food we eat. It is know that taking calcium helps your body get rid of the oxilates and thus helps to prevent kidney stones instead of cause them. This is the latest research and you may need to ask your doctor about this. www.calciuminfo.com has some info about calcium and kidney stones if you want to look it up.Linda


----------



## Guest

My Doctor Visit Yesterday and Update:Okay, went to my doc and explained the full 2 weeks of bouts' with this IBS-D. He listened as I explained the decision I made to start on the Caltrate 600 Plus last Sunday, and the TREMENDOUS difference it made in this past week! He immediately told me that if this is working for me, giving me relief from the pain and the awful episodes I was experiencing, to continue to take them just as I have. He went further to say that since I've just turned 40, (w/f) they are certainly NOT going to hurt me and are advantageous to take. The benefit of controlling the IBS-D symptoms is just that, an added BENEFIT! I also suffer from arthritis in my knee (3 knee ops) as well as tendonitis in my elbows for the past 3 mths., back pain also associated from arthritis, so he also placed me on Vioxx (Arthritis medication). He said there shouldn't be an inter-action between the Vioxx and Caltrate and there should be no problems. I did mention to him that the only bad side effect I've experienced from the Caltrate is that occasionally I will still feel nauseous (I'm taking 1 a day w/meal), and he told me that I should take just the straight Caltrate without Magnesium. The Magnesium could be upsetting my stomach and causing the feeling of nauseousness(sp). So, I'm happy to report that indeed, my bouts' of IBS-D have clearly been brought under control, no urgencies in the past week, and NO pain! Just *normal* consistent BM's daily. I'm THRILLED!!!


----------



## Guest

I'm IBS-D, and have been using the Caltrate without magnesium for about two months now. I posted this on some other IBS board, wanting to thank LNAPE for her continued postings to encourage all of us. I also eat Fiber Once cereal in the morning, and take hyoscyamine (Levbid) two times a day. If I leave anything out of that mix, I get 12 to 14 times/day diarrhea. I can go most days now without needing a bathroom after morningtime, but I am just beginning to be comfortable mentally, since many was the time I had to run for the bushes while walking in our rural area. I still carry toilet paper and spare clothing in the car, but haven't needed it. Bless your heart, Linda, for keeping the word out!


----------



## LNAPE

Spastic2001,That is one of very few positive post after seeing your doctor and getting some good feedback on taking calcium.One thing you may want to check on now it she vioxx it can make you nausas so if you state the vioxx and feel sick this may be the reason.Mompiano,Thanks you for posting your results it may encourage someone else to give the calcium a try. We are working at it one person at a time.Take Care,Linda


----------



## LNAPE

Just checking in to see how you are all doing and if anyone need any help with the calcium. Email is fine if you like.Take Care,Linda


----------



## ruledbyibs

Question...when taking the Caltrate, should one take it the same time everyday or with meals?? For example..If I eat dinner at 5:00 one night, and 9:00 the next...should I take it at 5:00 everynight, or adjust to take with my meal(9:00)?? Thanks!


----------



## LNAPE

ruled,It is better if you take it sort of on a regular schedule. If dinner time is the only time you change it may even work better if you take it later that way the length of time between the next dose in the morning will not be as long if you to it at 5.Taking it with food is a must because of indigestion. If you find that a 5 pm dose is better than a 9 pm dose then just have a small snack to take the calcium. But I do thing the 9 pm dose may work better.You just have to try to see what works best.Take Care,Linda


----------



## Guest

I STARTED TAKING THE CALTRATE CALCIUM AND I'M FEELING BETTER,,,BUT I HAVING SOME HEADACHES,,,I DONT KNOW WHY???? MAYBE IT'S TO MUCH .....I'M GONNA SEE MY DOCTOR TODAY,,I'LL LET YOU KNOW OKTAKE CARECRIS


----------



## gc52

Linda...I am still having good results from taking Caltrate....today however went to my family doctor because my blood pressure was high....I have been put on metoprolol..100mg once a day....I can't remember if you or someone else said anything about if it's ok to take the calcium with this med...but if you know anything I would appreciate it. Oh, and I told him about taking the calcium and he said if it's helping you keep taking it...since it's good for you anyway. So, if anyone has any advice about if it's ok to take calcium at same time as blood pressure med would appreciate hearing from you.Thanks.Gayle


----------



## Guest

ok...i'm going to try the calcium trick. I usually have D about once or twice every other day. Also, I take Konsyl every evening. should i stop taking the Kon?I'm really tired of this problem.really would like some help since the doctors i've seen aren't very helpful.


----------



## zayaka26

Hi Linda. I have been taking the Caltrate for just three days and I have seen a difference. However I have a couple of questionsoes it work under stress? I am concerned bc my D is triggered mainly by stress. During normal days my bowels are not much of a problem.If a miss a dose, do I get D because the body is expecting the aid? Or is it just going to continue functioning as "normal"?Thank you very much for the advice.


----------



## ruledbyibs

Some advice please....today is my 2 week anniversary on Caltrate(pink box) along with my daily Immodium(been on it for 2 years)and everything was going great until last night. I had been eating everything(sausage pizza, alcohol, onion cheeseburgers) I wanted without any D or urgency to go. BMs for the most part were solid.On Tuesday I didn't have a BM at all, and yesterday afternoon I had a very solid large BM and felt great. I went out to dinner last night, everything was going great, until I had the urgency to go! Had to rush to the bathroom and expel a clay like lighter color BM(fairly large amount). Afterwards I felt great.So is this a set back? Normal? Does the calcium take longer to work or am I back to square one?? Any advice?


----------



## LNAPE

goforit,I would continue the Konsyl for a few days until you get adjusted to the calcium then maybe cut back that is if you are feeling better on the calcium. Let me know how you are. Do you take any other meds.Linda


----------



## LNAPE

zayaka26,I do not think stress is the cause but it does add to the problem when you have it. You must take the calcium every day and try to take it at about the same time. The way it works is it does not build up in the body but continueally must be replenished to keep soaking up things and helping give a more formed BM. If you forget a dose you will get diarrhea again most likely but it will not be the kind you used to get it is usually short lived and get back on track.Take Care,Linda


----------



## LNAPE

ruledbyibs (NOT)First happy Anniversary this month is 3 years for me.You have really been testing the success of calcium and is seems it is working as it should.You may from time to time get a problem but even normal people do also. It sounds like what happened was a short episode of diarrhea the you were fine again. This does happen and don't worry you should be fine. You have not been on the calcium very long and it may take a bit of time for the intestines to heal from all the pain and suffering you have had. Just continue to be consistent with the calcium and you should do fine. You may want to eat the foods you mentioned in small portions for a while to see how you do.Take Care,Linda


----------



## Guest

thanks for the reply. I bought caltrate 600 today...i'll try it...and i'll stay with the Kon for a few days.No, i'm not on any other meds, i do take imodium occasionally. I have an appointment monday with my doctor, but i'm going to try the calcium since it seems to have good results.i'll let you know about my progress. thanks for all the info.


----------



## Bunny

Dear Linda,I have finally managed to get the Caltrate in the purple and white box and have been taking it for about 3 days now. I'm also taking folic acid and B-12. Do you think all this is o.k. together. I'm taking 1/2 caltrate in the morning, 1/2 in the afternoon and a whole one in the evening. I assume it's too early to say if it's having an effect yet. It's been terribly hot and humid here and the heat had me going quite a bit. I've been going about twice in the a.m. - the usual ribbony, but this evening I went and it was bulky. (Sorry for the graphics). I've had a little more gas in general in the evening. How long do you think I should give it? I'm really trying to stick with it.


----------



## LNAPE

Bunny,The added gas will go away in a few days as your body adjusts. You just need to pay attention and see how the calcium is effecting you and adust accordingly. If you can give me details on how you are feeling maybe I may have some suggestions. It does seem you are getting some bulk from the calcium so stick with it. The B12 should be okay if you notice you urine is more yellow it is the B12 being excreated (the excess that is).Let me know how you are. For some they get results right away and for others it take a bit but if you are getting some results stay with it you should get better.Take Care,Linda


----------



## Guest

Linda,Having had no results with IBS-D I am going to embark on the Caltrate train tomorrow for the first time. Wish me luck!!!!!One question. Long term Calcium consumption and increase risk of stones (gall, urinary bladder etc...) it seems I have heard this to be a side effect. Any thoughts?


----------



## Loraine

Linda, it's been over 2 months for me on Caltrate, and it seems to work great! the big test will be next month when I go on my vacation with my family(a road trip). My mom tells me not to dwell on it or I'll make my self sick, which I know she's right. But a 12 hour road trip makes me nervous. Thanks again... PS. have you ever heard of Bowel Support from GNC. Someone told me it works great too, but I'm sticking to Caltrate since I have had great success thanks to you..







..Lori


----------



## LNAPE

chiroboy,Good luck with the calcium and I am here if you have questions you can email me if you like.Calcium in the latest research has been know to help prevent kidney stones by binding the oxilates in the food and helping to flush them out of the body. Oxilates are what usually causes kidney stones. Gall Stones I thing are usually cholestrol and calcium is not a cause of them either.Take Care,Linda


----------



## LNAPE

Loraine,I would suggest you not try anything else if you are doing well with the calcium. IT could only mess things up.You will do great on the vacation I am sure. I would always dread such a trip also but have been on many now without any problems. Take Care,Linda


----------



## Guest

Linda, I first read your post on the MSN Health site, which you mentioned this site in. I have spent the last hour or so reading all the rave reviews on this Calcium thing. I stopped at 10:00 and ran to Safeway to get me some, hey I've waited for years for an answer. A Couple of questions for you though..1. I do not ususally eat breakfast, sometimes after I get to work or donut or something, but thats about it. 2. I usually have problems first thing in the morning like a half hour after waking up, this has caused me to be late for work numerous times, will the evening dose help with this?3. I work late alot and often eat dinner at 9-10 o'clock at night, would it be better to take it at more regular intervals or just whenever i get around to dinner is ok?I gather I should start with 1/2 a pill, at each time or more at dinner?I know my eating habits don't help, I rarely drink milk, don't eat any (yes any) vegetables, and live on Coca-Cola mostly, not to mention I have a stressful job. Oh and the only other meds that I take are an antidepressant and meds for ADHD, calcium shouldn't have anything to do with those, I don't think anyway. Thanks a bunch I look forward to you thoughts!!


----------



## Guest

Hi Linda, I came across your posting and am interested in giving the caltrate a try. Can you recommend a good book on IBS. I figure i should know all the do's and dont's about the eating aspect as well. Thanks linda


----------



## LNAPE

Hyperchik71,It is important to eat a little something with the calcium because it may cause you son indigestion at first. Start with 1/2 tablet doses to limit the indigestion and give you body a chance to adjust to the added calcium. No dairy is the first thing we think of doing to try to stop the diarrhea but this never worked for me. I to stayed away from veggies because of the upset it would cause my stomach but now I eat them and drink milk eat ice cream chees no problems. Avoiding them never really made much of a difference anyway I would alway be sick from whatever I ate. It is better to try to get on a regular schedule of taking the calcium but you may get some good results anyway. You just have to try and see how you do. If your problem is mainly in the morning the a later dose in the eveing with a 9 PM dinner would be a good idea. Eating that late though may cause you not to sleep very well but if you are used to eating that late you may be okay. Just give it a try and let me know what is happening with you and maybe I can give some other suggestions.Take Care,Linda


----------



## LNAPE

planecrazy,I can only recommend things I have done personally and have worked. I have suffered a long time and nothing ever helped. There are others on this board who may offer a book suggestion but the calcium is my thing and it has worked for 3 years now for me and for many as you have read here. IF you want to email me and tell me about your day and what ususally happens maybe I can offer some suggestions on how to take the calcium. IF you take any other meds also check the side effects.Take Care,Linda


----------



## Guest

"Breaking the Vicious Cycle" is an interesting read on IBS. Elaine Gottsmall (Sp?) is the author. Many with IBS have difficulty breaking down polysacharides (starches). The book is about eliminating them totally from your diet. It is a miracle cure for some and many swear by it. Didnt work for me though. Check out the link. http://www.scdiet.com/


----------



## Guest

*BUMP*


----------



## stannaw

Just want to say that the calcium is helping a little. I've had IBS-D since I was 8 years old. I'm 27 now. The calcium has reduced my attacks to about 2-3 a day instead of 5-6 a day. Even that is a blessing to me. Thanks.------------------The only way to really change is simple choices everyday.stannaw


----------



## LNAPE

stannaw,So if it is helping some lets see if we can get it to help all the way. How many are you taking and for how long. Are you using calcium carbonate and vitamin d.Take Care,Linda


----------



## Guest

Hats off to you linda, i began taking the calcium on thursday and noticed a difference right away on friday. I had 4 or 5 big slices of pizza on friday and had no problems. Then went camping and found the urgency to have almost gone away. Like you said im sure it takes a little time for your intestines to heal up a little. I cant tell you how happy i am about this. My doctor wants me to take metamucil every day for a month. He says this can help clear up both D and C. And if that didnt work he was going to prescribe something that acted like a spunge when you took it. I am going to go and see him in a month and tell him about the caltrate. It will be good for him to know then he can pass it on to others. Thanks again linda. I also was thinking that there would be no harm in the metamucil as it will probably help clean things out good. Do you see any problems with this.


----------



## LNAPE

planecrazy,I am very happy to hear you are doing so well in just a day. This is what happened to me. As far as taking the fiber some do and some don't I could never take it because it always made things worse for me.This is the first step or one of the steps the docs have to offer in trying to help. Stopping dairy is another but for me this did not help.You can only know what is helping you so do what you feel is best and don't be too surprised if the doc does not know how much the calcium can help and if he does he can not really offer it as a solution because it is not in his books to offer his paitients for IBS. But if we keep posting our success someone will have to listen soon I hope.Take Care,Linda


----------



## LNAPE

Well I could not pass up the oportunity to post # 500Do you folks think it would be better to start a new thread with the current post of all the success stories or continue this one in hopes others will be impressed by all the success stories.Thanks to all for taking the time to let others know about taking calcium and how much it has helped you.Take Care,Linda


----------



## Bunny

Congrats on post #500! You definitly get the prize for most helpful info. I have been on the Caltrate for about a week now, taking 1/2 at breakfast and 1/2 at lunch and a whole one at dinner. I think I feel better. I did experience a little more gas at first, but it does seem to have dissipated and I actually went bulkier this morning (even though I did go twice I felt finished and "safe" after the second time.)Do you think I should add another 1/2 pill or stick with this dose? I'm taking the purple and white and one b-12 1000 and folic acid. I'd like to add a multiple vitamen one of these days. I'm also one of those people that has the most trouble in the a.m. but I was having some unpleasant bouts in the late afternoon and I'm hoping that those have disappeared for now.You could start a new thread of success stories, whatever you do just keep up the discussion and thanks!


----------



## ruledbyibs

I know you may have answered this...but...my problem is loose BM and the sudden urgency to go. "C" is not really a problem. I also take an immodium a day. Should I take the pink or purple box of Caltrate??? Thanks.


----------



## ruledbyibs

One more question...should I discontinue taking the immodium while I am on the Caltrate??


----------



## Sharon6640

I AM SO GRATEFUL FOR LINDA'S POST ABOUT CALTRATE. I TOOK MY FIRST 1/2 THURS NIGHT AND THEN 1/2 AT EACH MEAL FRIDAY. AND WAS AMAZED WHEN ON SAT MORNING I HAD THE FIRST FORMED BD THAT I HAVE HAD IN YEARS. LATER ON SAT IT DAWNED ON ME THAT MY GAS, CRAMPS AND THAT BLOATED FEELING WERE ALSO GONE. MY OH MY WHAT A RELIEF. I AM NOW GOING TO TRY A WHOLE ONE FOR A COUPLE OF DAYS AND SEE WHAT HAPPENS. IF YOU ARE THINKING OF TRYING THE CALTRATE, PLEASE GIVE IT A CHANCE, CAUSE IT REALLY DOES WORK. LINDA, YOU ARE INDEED MY GUARDIAN ANGEL AND I AM SO GREATFUL TO YOU FOR POSTING THIS INFORMATION...PLEASE KEEP IT UP.SHARON


----------



## mkoonie

Eight months long, And going strong!THANKS LINDA!Jen


----------



## LNAPE

Bunny,I must suggest to you not to take a multi vitamin at this time only because they usually contain magnesium that may be too much and cause diarrhea again. ALso vitamin c the acid irritant and vitamin e for me also caused a problem. If you are getting the diarrhea under control you will soon be able to eat a better and more balanced diet and may not need the added vitamin.ruledbyibs,I would say the pink box would be my choice at first for you the if you can not get adjusted and it causes some constipation the switch to the purple box. Also if the calcium helps you may not need the imodium and this too will make you feel better if you do not have to take other meds. Only use it if you have an attack. Sharon,You have made my day and thank you for posting and brightening up my day.Jen,Congrats on your success also and keep it going.Take Care,Linda


----------



## Debbie Benning

Linda, I am getting more confused. I took caltrate (purple) but saw that it has magnesium so I found a GNC brand that had no other ingredients other than Boron. It is called Fastcal. So, I've been taking that now for a couple of months with no improvement. I am currently taking 25 mgs of elavil for three weeks now and results have been sporadic. So I want to go back to the caltrate but should it have Vitamin D as well? And is there any caltrate that does not have magnesium in it? Thanks for your help.


----------



## Debbie Benning

Hi linda. I am getting confused about the type of calcium and the dosage. Should the calcium have no magnesium at all? I thought Caltrate had magnesium. Also, does Vitamin d help or should it be just calcium? I was taking a GNC brand called Fastcal that had no other ingredients than calcium carbonate except a trace amount of Boron.I have had really no improvement and I've been taking calcium for several months now.


----------



## Debbie Benning

sorry about the double post (sort of). I didn't think the first one went through.


----------



## ruledbyibs

I hate to ask so many questions, but I am excited about Caltrate. It had been working great until last Wednesday when I posted you. I had been feeling great, and had very solid BM(which I haven't in years). As I posted before, I've never had trouble not going and I take the Caltrate in the pink box, and 1 Immodium a day. I didn't have a BM on Tuesday, Wednesday I had a BM that consisted of several solid medium size pieces. I went out to dinner that night and immediately following dinner I had the urgency to go. My BM was somewhat clayish and yellow in color and was quite large. Afterwards I felt great.The same thing happened on Friday. I didn't have a BM on Thursday and I had the same moderate size solid BM on Friday. Following dinner on Friday I had the urgency to go again. It was a repeat of Wednesday with a large yellow clay-like BM. Afterwards I felt great. I had a small clay-like BM on Sat. AM and nothing since.Do you think I should discontinue the daily Immodium and let the Caltrate work on its own?? I was thinking that the Immodium may be preventing Caltrate from doing its work!!Thanks!!


----------



## LNAPE

Debbie Benning,The caltrate brand of calcium has about 5 different combinations of calcium and minerals etc.If you took the purple box the first round and had no improvement you should take the pink one or any brand of just calcium carbonate and vitamin D no other ingredients.There is magnesium in the purple and also other minerals and for a lot of us seems to work better but there are those who are more sensative to the small amount of magnesium 40 mg and they can not even deal with that amount.If you want to email me and let me know if you are on other meds and how you are taking the calcium I would be happy to see if I can offer any suggestions.Take Care,Linda


----------



## LNAPE

ruledbyibs,Yes I so think you do not seem to need the imodium but you can always take it if you feel you are going to have an attack but not until then. Sometimes there is a rebound effect from the imodium and you don't need that if the calcium is helping. You do not have to have a BM every day to be normal. So don't worry about that. IT seems that the episodes you are having are short lived so continue the calcium for a few more days any you may need to cut back if you get a bit constipated. Take Care,Linda


----------



## zayaka26

Linda,I cannot thank you enough for posting this info on calcium. I was going to wait for next week, but I am too excited about how well I am doing.I have been on Caltrate for about 1 week and no D, no pain, no discomfort, no nothing.







I have not eaten like crazy because I do not want to get sick again, BUT I have had some red meat and even a couple of beers.But the most amazing thing is that yesterday I went on a trip w/ my family to the river. EVERY time I have to go on a trip or to some place new I have to stop and run for a bathroom. Guess what??? Not this time







; I did not have that horrible cramp or gut feeling that always reminds me I am anxiuos and have to go. To me this is unbelievable.Next week I will be able to put the calcium to the ultimate test since I am having an interview in another town. I am not going to have anything else but my usual dosage of Caltrate. I will let you know how it goes.God bless you,Nilda


----------



## LNAPE

Nilda,Thank you so much for letting us know about the almost instant success you have been having. You have got more guts than I did it took me 3 months to even consider this was the answer to all the diarrhea attacks but for the last 3 years it has been.Good luck with you interview and I know you will do fine.Be sure to add foods back slowly to see if you can tolerate them and I know I can eat most anything now and I alway tried to eat bland before but it never really did help anyway.Take Care,Linda


----------



## abby101

Linda I switched from the Caltrate Purple to the Pink box and I can take the whole pill instead of half 3xday. The only problem is that I am eating everything !!!! Just kidding not everything.... I just cannot believe that I have not had any D in awhile and the foods that used to trigger IBS have not bothered me at all so I have to slow down or I will gain weight...Just wanted to give you the update and Thanks again....Abby


----------



## LNAPE

Abby,Thanks for posting. It seems that me and you may have to get to a diet message board if things keep going or should I say not going this good.Take Care,Linda


----------



## KimTN

Linda,Hello. I am new to this board and site. I have been trying to read all the posts concerning calcium but my 4yr old and 4 month old have other ideas







I was first diagnosed in 1994 with what my dr called spastic colon. I was given levsin, librax and finally robinul ...as well as loperamide and buspar at different occasions. My problems and symptoms completely disappeared while I was pregnant and only reappeared once in a while after the pregnancy. My recent pregnancy was the same except for occasional C (usually was severe D). After the pregnancy I began having attacks which turned out to be gall bladder. Now that I have had it removed the symptoms are back and worse than ever. I am willing to try anything but I hesitate to go back to the dr until I have explored other options first. COuld you please offer me some direction where to start with the calcium?? I would be most grateful for your time and help!Kim


----------



## LNAPE

Kim,I hope you got the email I sent and I would be very happy to help if I can. Just let me know what your day is like and your attacks and I will if I can offer some suggestions.Take Care,Linda


----------



## Guest

Linda,Tried the Calcium for 4 days. Didnt miss a meal. I noticed no change. Keep trying or stop. What do you think?Jeff


----------



## LNAPE

chiroboy,4 days is not nearly enough time to get real results for a lot of us. First are you using the correct type of calcium. That would be calcium carbonate with vitamin d next how much did you take 1/2 or 1 tablet with each meal. If you did get an attack was it as bad and usualy of not as long and less painful. Did you get any indigestion or gas from taking the calcium the first few days.LindaEmail me if you like so maybe we can sort this out.LNAPE###AOL.COM


----------



## Guest

Linda,Your advise on calcium has been a life-saver. I've been taking calcium twice a day for the past SIX months, and it works better than the Lotronex ever did! In that time I've made it through my wedding and honeymoon stress without any problems. I was saving up Lotronex when it first was pulled from the market to go back on it for the wedding and honeymoon, but the calcium worked so well, I didn't even need to. Thank you so much!!! Your message changes lives!


----------



## Debbie Benning

I was taking calcium carbonate without Vitamin D for a few months and really didn't notice any difference. Then about a month ago I started Elavil which improved things I would say by about 50%. However, I just started Calcium 1200 which has Vitamin D, no magnesium on Monday. I have noticed a big improvement almost right away. I hope it's not a fluke but maybe it is the Vitamin D that makes the calcium work for me.


----------



## LNAPE

Areogirl,I am glad to have been able to help and that you had the courage to try something that sounds too good to be true. I hope you did not think about be too much on your honeymoon. Just kidding.Debbie,We may not get enough vitamin D these days becuae we avoid the sun and when we do go out we use sun screens. If you avoid dairy this too is a factor. The vitamin D does help get the calcium into your system and taking a calcium with magnesium in any amount can be a problem for a lot of us. Glad things are better for you.Take Care,Linda


----------



## Guest

Linda,Add my name to the list of people that calcium has helped. I have suffered from IBS-D every since I was a kid. I tend to worry about things alot and, I figured that was my main problem , so I resigned myself to the fact that I was just going to suffer from these pains and gas and D attacks for the rest of my life. I discovered this board about 3 weeks ago, and deceided to give Caltrate a chance. The past 10+ days have gone by without a hint of D. I have less gas and bloating, and I actually feel "normal"I am taking one pill 3x a day. This dosage seems to work fine for me.I do have a question about calciumm though. Is the reason that it works is just because it "binds"? If that is the case , then wont other "binding" type foods work as well? What does the calcium do that other things do not ? Thanks for the great advice. It really has worked for me!!!







)


----------



## LNAPE

Isn't it amazing how quickly this calcium can work for some after suffering for so long and nothing else has ever worked. Calcium is the mineral in your body that makes up your bones and keeps them strong. Ninety-nine percent of the calcium in your body is stored in your bones and teeth. The remaining 1% is in your blood and soft tissues and is essential for life and health. Without this tiny 1% of calcium, your muscles wouldnï¿½t contract correctly, your blood wouldnï¿½t clot and your nerves wouldnï¿½t carry messages.You must remember that out of the calcium tablet you take only about 40% gets used and the rest is gotten rid of in our waste. This is the part going through the intestines that soaks up excess water and bile that in most cases causes the diarrhea. IF you have had your gall bladder removed you have a large amount of excess bile and this has been a life saver.So this process is kept going by taking a calcium on a regular basis and if you stop the diarrhea will return.Take Care,Linda


----------



## Guest

Linda,I'm at day 12 on caltrate without a single D attack. Yay! I had difficulty sleeping a few days after I started the caltrate, but I wasn't feeling fatigued all day like I was before. It seems like I just don't need as much sleep now, and feel more energetic during the day. I'm not complaining, it's great, I'm just curious. Is this common? Anyone else seen a change in sleep patterns?Mike


----------



## LNAPE

Mike,For me I think I began to sleep much better when I started taking the calcium. I am asleep within 10 min and sleep pretty sound.I don't know if it is the calcium or just feeling better and doing more but it is great.Thanks for posting you success.Take Care,Linda


----------



## Guest

Linda, I'm am new here but not new to IBS-D. After much browsing I found your advice on Caltrate and intend to try it immediately. Right now I have Caltrate + D in the pink packaging because when I bought it a couple of months ago I didn't know there was a difference. Is there much of a difference between the two types and should I go out and get the purple packaging rather than start with the ones I have? This sounds like it could be a lifesaver for me. I am in the middle of a really bad bout of D right now and hope this helps to calm things down. Thanks,Colleen


----------



## LNAPE

Colleen,Go with the pink Caltrate and you may do just as well. The purple package has added minerals along with the calcium carbonte and vitamin and for me it works the best. Start with 1/2 tablet 3 times a day with food so it will lessen the possible indigestion and gas. The in 3 days if you are not getting relief go to 1 full tablet at each meal or any combination of 1/2 tablets and full tablets you think may work for you.If you are not happy with the results then next try the Caltrate in the purple box or a store brand with the same ingredients. Let me know if you need some help just email me.Take Care,Linda


----------



## Guest

I haven't read all 14 pages of posts on Calcium but has anyone asked this question? Can you take the calcium and Immodium at the same time? I take Immodium twice a day and it makes it possible to have a mostly normal life. I want to try to CA but I'm afraid to leave off the Immod. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bunny

Linda, I'm still taking the Caltrate (purple) and am up to 2 1/2 a day (that's over the last 3 days) before I was on 1/2, 1/2 and a whole one at dinner. I still am going sort of explosive in the morning and for the most part was down to one time. Do you think I should go to 3 pills a day? Should I look for calcium minus magnesium? It could be that some of my triggers are still the cause of the "loose" mornings. What do you think. I'd like to add that the gas did dissipate once I took the caltrate for a few days. I've been on it over 2 wks. now. I think there is an improvement. I'm also taking 1 folic acid and 1 b-12 a day.


----------



## LNAPE

Bunny,You probably do need 3 full tablets a day by now if there is no control. I would say that you might try to take the third does at bedtime with a snack this will cut the time down over night between doses and this should help in the morning. Let me know how this works or not.Linda


----------



## LNAPE

BISmith,Yes you can take the immodium with the calcium. You may want to get on the calcium for a few days and see how you feel then if you are going to be at home stop the immodium and see how you do. The less things you can take the better.Let us know how you do.Linda


----------



## Guest

LNAPE,just want to thank you for the advise...i've been taking caltrate (purple) 3 a day...for about 2 weeks and I've only had D one time...during the first few days. I've been taking the Kon still, but just 1/2 dose.i have been careful about what i've been eating...i'm going to be brave and try ice cream soon...again, thank you for taking the time out to answer me (us). God has a special place for persons like you.take care.


----------



## LNAPE

goforit,Thank you for letting us know how well you are doing and enjoy that ice cream when you get the chance.Take Care,Linda


----------



## LNAPE

BISmith,I was just wondering if you was able to try the calcium yet and if you are doing okay or need some help. I am always glad to assist if I can. Just email me if you need to or anyone else also.Linda


----------



## mkoonie

Thank you Linda! Your calcium thread improve my quality of life 500%!!Jen


----------



## LNAPE

Jen,I am very grateful you feel I have helped to improve the quality of life for you and I know it has help me so much also. Lets keep spreading the word and maybe many more will be able to life a normal life once again.Take Care,Linda


----------



## Guest

Glad to see you are interested in my progress. I am a little better. I took 1/2 tab at meals for almost a week and then went to 1 full tab. I had one bad day and I think it was because I took my usual multivitiamen Centrum Silver and that gave me too much Magnesium. I had left off the multivit.prior to that. So I haven't taken it since. How long will it take to see more results?


----------



## LNAPE

BISmith,Did you mean you just tool 1 tablet for the whole day. You have to spread out the dose throughout the day. I do think you were right about the multi vitamin and too much magnesium this will cause diarrhea. If you want to email me and let me know what you are doing and if you are on other meds I would be gald to see if I can see anything else I think might help.Taking 3 a day is what it takes for me to remain diarrhea free. You said you were doing okay for the most part. Any stomach pain or diarrhea until you took the vitamin.Take Care,Linda


----------



## cindy80004

*BUMP*


----------



## jobabe56

Does anyone use Metamucil along with the Caltrate? Jo


----------



## Guest

Has everyone who has had positive results with the calcium been able to resume a "normal" diet and "normal" lifestyle?I'm convinced just by reading the postings - I'm going to get some calcium today!


----------



## mkoonie

Hey all,My life is as normal as I think it will ever be! I went from a cycle of extreme diarrhea/constipation pre-calcium, to a regular bowel movement every morning post-calcium.Before finding Linda's calcium post, I couldn't eat anything with milk, even with Lactaid consumption. Yesterday I had a cup of milk with lunch and a bowl of cereal for dinner. Gas, but no diarrhea. THAT I can live with.







Best of luck in your calcium endeavors!Jen


----------



## LNAPE

JC123,I used to try to eat a very bland diet think this would help me stay in control but it really did not. One time you could eat something and be okay then the next have an attack.I now eat pretty much what I want and have very little trouble with diarrhea but if I eat too much tomato sauce on pasta the acid does bother me a bit. So I eat it in small portions and I do okay with that. Salads away from home are a problem I think they add something to keep them looking fresh so I avoid that but at home if I make them myself I can eat them.Take Care,Linda


----------



## LNAPE

I hope everyone out there is doing well and if anyone wants some calcium help just email me. Take Care,Linda


----------



## mkoonie

Hi Everyone!I just went to a day-long seminar called Women in the Outdoors. Participating in activities like kayaking and archery without the fear of having to run to the port-a-potty was WONDERFUL.Thanks again Linda!Jen


----------



## LNAPE

Jen,Thanks for post and I am so excited you are able to live life to the fullest once again.Take Care,Linda


----------



## Guest

Linda,I have been doing much better since starting the calcium (purple caltrate), but I have a question that i'm not sure if you can answer. I recently started prenatal vitamins (plan to ttc #2 soon) and I am having a bunch of problems again (frequent bathroom trips, urgency, a lot of gas and gas pains, constant stomach ache). In reading the contents of each tablet, it contains 200 mg of calcium carbonate (isn't that the one that ibs-d sufferers should stay away from)? It doesn't appear to have any magnesium in it, unless it goes by a different name! If you have any advice/info, I'd appreciate it!Thanks,Samantha


----------



## Guest

Sorry if this is posting for 2nd time, but each time I post and check for my post, it's not there!I have been doing much better since starting the calcium (purple caltrate), but I have a question that i'm not sure if you can answer. I recently started prenatal vitamins (plan to ttc #2 soon) and I am having a bunch of problems again (frequent bathroom trips, urgency, a lot of gas and gas pains, constant stomach ache). In reading the contents of each tablet, it contains 200 mg of calcium carbonate (isn't that the one that ibs-d sufferers should stay away from)? It doesn't appear to have any magnesium in it, unless it goes by a different name! If you have any advice/info, I'd appreciate it!Thanks,Samantha


----------



## LNAPE

Many people have trouble with multi vitamins upsetting the stomach I did. I know most contain magnesium and this can cause diarrhea and even vitamin C and E were a problem for me.This does not mean you should not take them if you are trying to become pregnant.Linda


----------



## cindy80004

Linda, I finally have a doctor appt. tomorrow (not related to IBS, believe it or not, but of course it will come up). I plan to ask if it's ok for me to take the caltrate, because of other problems. I have been using just a little off and on for a couple of weeks and it's amazing! I'm hopeful he'll say no problem. Even then little bit I've used has been helpful. Thanks, and I'll let you know tomorrow. Cindy


----------



## cindy80004

Linda, Just back from the dr. and he says yes to the calcium, even encouraged it and it has no connection or side effects to past problems I've had. So, will start taking the Caltrate regularly today. Am just going to start with 1/2 pill at each meal and go up from there if necessary. I have the Caltrate in the pink bottle. I am an IBS "D" so didn't think I should get the one with all the magnesium. Does this sound right to you. Thanks again for all your help and information and I will keep you posted. Cindy


----------



## LNAPE

Cindy,I am glad you doctor was receptive to even trying the calcium most doctors do not seem to have enough info on vitamins and mineral supplements and usually poo poo them.I do think you should try the pink bottle first but if that does not do it the try the purple box. The thing about the magnesium amount in that box (40 MG) may have a positive effect to help you from getting constipated on the calcium carbonate and it is helping get the calcium to the bones while it usually is not enough to cause diarrhea in most but let me say some are really sensative and it will. It is a matter of trial and error just as most medications are from the doctors.Let us know how you do and if you have trouble at first let me know maybe I can offer some suggestions.Take Care,Linda


----------



## LNAPE

How is everyone today. I was interested in trying to see just how many people the calcium has helped and Pash started a tread "Is Caltrate The Answer To IBS D"And if all of us who have been helped could just post 1 post on her thread maybe we can get a quick count as to how many of us there are.Take Care,Linda


----------



## NickT

Hi Linda!Haven't "talked" in awhile.Wanted to share this with you and the group.It seems that this "IBS" thing seem to have quite an effect on the "Endocrine System".Here's a real intersting site I cam across... http://www.endocrineweb.com/function.html Pay close attention to the info about parathyroid glands and how they regulate calcium absorbtion.Keep up the good work!NickT


----------



## LNAPE

Hi Nick T,This is the perfect site for me right now a friend of mine just had surgery on the parathyroid glands and this really explains very well what they are all about. I will pass this along to her and Thank you very much for giving me the info even though you did not know I needed it.I hope you are well and good hearing from you again.Take Care,Linda


----------



## cindy80004

*BUMP* FOR NEW FOLKS


----------



## cindy80004

Linda....well, it's time I jumped in. I have been on Caltrate 600+D (pink bottle) for almost a month now and I am truly amazed. I just kind of played around with it at first, then after my doctor said "go for it" I got serious about it. He also recommended a bone density test because I am 52, have had a hysterectomy, wear a hormone patch and smoke. He said I SHOULD be taking calcium anyway!! My bone density test was above normal! Woohoo! One good thing!! I also take 12 mg of valium a day for panic attacks, but they are so much better that I may start tapering down on them. I also take 50mg of atenolol for borderline HBP and think that may even improve. Had my gall bladder out in 95 but the IBS didn't start until about 6 months after my hysterectomy in 98. I also have slight diverticulitis, but thank God that hasn't flared up in months and months...but because I am prone to it, I CANNOT become constipated, so the pink bottle of Caltrate seems perfect for me. I didn't suffer any indigestion, bloating or anything (except maybe gas...which I always had anyway)..I started with one half tablet at each meal, but it was too much for me...I was starting to get "C"..after experimenting, I now take one half at lunch and one half at dinner ( sometimes a whole one after dinner, but no more and that seems to do it for me. It is truly a miracle as far as I am concerned and you are truly and angel sent to all of us. Thank you SO, SO much...and thanks to Jeffery Roberts for starting this site in the first place. I will keep you posted and I hope and pray that everyone is doing well. God Bless......Cindy (sorry, everyone, that this was so long...)


----------



## Fionamp

LINDA - THANKYOU THANKYOU THANKYOU!!! I have been suffering for irritable bowel - D type for 3 years - not long compared to some people but my symptons are awful... I wake each morning with urgent D and this can usually last on and off until lunchtime. The thing is that I am a teacher and work half an hour away from home. I plan my route to take me past toilets stops, and teach hour to hour to i don'r get to worried about not being able to get to a toilet in time. I read all your information on Calciium supps and decided to give it ago. If it works it will change my life!! I won't need to worry about going to places without loos and maybe will even be able to go clubbing etc again.I have one question though...The only caltrate i could get hold of in the uk has a mg dose of 45 per capsule. Do you think this will make a difference? I asked the pharmacist and he said the 5mg difference should have no affect.THANKYOU FOR GIVING ME BACK SOME HOPE!


----------



## Fionamp

LINDA - wanted ti bring messag ebace to the top to make sure you got my thanks!


----------



## faye

Hi Linda; Just want to thank you regarding the calcium/ caltrate suggestion. It has helped! Still fine tuning other things like certain food triggers, metamucill and citrucell. But the calcium has definitely helped!!! Thanks so much! Faye


----------



## LNAPE

Cindyu,I am so please you are having such great success and for posting for others to read and maybe give it a try. Please stay in touch with me and I am always around to help anyone wanting some one on one help with the calcium. Experience is the only thing I can offer but from the post of others and that maybe we can help if you have problems with it.Linda


----------



## LNAPE

fionamp,I got your message and I do hope the calcium works for you please email me if you need some help.faye,Nice to hear from you again also. Be careful not to get on to too many things at once trying the fiber and such do one at a time to see if things improve so at least you may have a clue as to what made things worse or better.Take Care,Linda


----------



## cindy80004

*BUMP* for new folks. This should never be off page one!!!


----------



## cindy80004

*BUMP**BUMP**BUMP*


----------



## LNAPE

Cindy,How are you doing with the calcium from all the help in keeping this topic on the first page it must be working wonders.Take Care,Linda


----------



## luckylou

Bump for Utah


----------



## cindy80004

Hi Linda,The Caltrate in the pink bottle seems to be doing beautifully for me. Thanks for asking. I'm still playing around with the dose and am finding that 1/2 tablet with my evening meal seems to be fine for me....at least so far. If I have a large meal or something that I think may trigger an attack, I take a whole one....but it works SO good that I have to be careful not to get "C". I hope that everyone is having as much success as I seem to be having. I also hope you are well and enjoying the end of summer and want you to know that you are in my thoughts and prayers everyday as is everyone on this BB. God Bless, Cindy


----------



## ferrarihead

Hi, I'm gonna give the calcium a try before i buy mikes tapes, since i only have D and no other symptoms. Does anyone have more info. on what brand name to buy calcium carbonate in Montreal Canada? I think since im not in the U.S. the products might vary.thankx in advance.ferrarihead


----------



## ferrarihead

Hello, Since i live in canada, does anyone know of exactly which calcium carbonate to buya nd where?thanx ferrarihead


----------



## LNAPE

ferrarihead,I do believe you can get the Caltrate Brand in Canada but you just need to get a calcium carbonate with vitamin d and no magnesium to start to see how it works for you.Linda


----------



## Guest

This is a progress report-- but first what does"BUMP" mean?I've been on CA for about one month. It has made my life almost normal. I still have to take immodium but that's OK. I went to my Endocrinologist last week and told him about the Ca. He said fine! if it works, that's good. But he said not to take the CA with my synthroid. I ask him about getting too much vit. D and he said take tums for one dose. At present I am taking one Ca & D 600Mg at breakfast, lunch then 2 tums at supper.If this is not too long I'd like to add this. To those who find big pills hard to swallow, take a large swallow of water when you take the pill. Your throat expands to accomodate the water and the pill goes down easily.My pediatrician daughter told me that. It works. Good luck to all you calcium lovers.


----------



## LNAPE

BISmith,Bump is just a way to get this message thread back to the top of the list on the first page. If you have no real message to leave then they type Bump and there it goes.Thanks for posting you story and feel free to email me if you have any problems I may be able to help you with the calcium.Take Care,Linda


----------



## mkoonie

It's been nearly a year and I still have a hard time believing that something as simple as a Mylanta tablet three times a day has fixed the unfixable. Bless you Linda for posting, posting, posting!Gratefully yours,Jen


----------



## LNAPE

Jen,Does the Mylanta tablet you take have magnesium in it. Linda


----------



## mkoonie

Linda,How ironic! This morning I went through my "regular" (thanks to Linda) routine...Feeds catsMake coffeeRead on the computerHave a beautifully formed BM <--- makes me sooooo happyStart my day!After my happy trip to the bathroom this morning I made a mental note to bump the thread.







The Mylanta Extra Strength Calci Tabs have magnesium stearate listed as the fourth ingredient. The back label says "The 750 mg of calcium carbonate in each tablet provide 300 mg of elemental calcium."Calcium rocks just like Linda!


----------



## LNAPE

mkoonie,Thanks you for the pat on the back and I am just as happy as you seem to be taking the calcium.If you don't mind keeping a check on the thread for the weekend I am going to The Shades Of The Past Car Show in Pigeon Forge TN for the weekend leaving Thursday and returning Sunday.If any one is looking for me just email and I will get back to you when I return.Take Care,Linda


----------



## Guest

Bump bump


----------



## Fionamp

Have been taking calcium for over a fortnight and have only had 1 urgent bm since. Generally feel much better. I can't believe that it works...sometimes i panic and take imodium as weell, but hay if it keeps that pesky d away. I'm all for itThanks Linda


----------



## Guest

Hello Linda,I have read this thread with interest and would be grateful if you could answer a couple of questioins for me.Does the calcium seem to work for men as well as women?I was unable to find the brand you mentioned here in the UK so I got one which seemed similar. I've just realised that each pill contains 266mg calcium carbonate, vitamins D, C, B1, B6, B12, thiamin, riboflavin and 4.5mg of iron. I was thinking of taking 2 pills with each meal but just thought I'd check if you thought the iron or other ingredients might make a difference. I'd be very gratful for any advice.Thank you kindly.


----------



## LNAPE

drudge,I do not think the calcium you found would be good to take with IBS D. The vitamin c and b may only irritate you further.You do need to take at least 500 mg of calcium carbonate only one tablet and vitamin d so help get the calcium absorbed to also help the bones. Try to find one with just those 2 ingredients. Maybe someone here can offer a brand you can find in your part of the country.And yes it does help men as well.Please let me know how you do if you give it a try and maybe I can offer some suggestions if you are having problems. But the ingredients in the one you listed may not be so helpful.Take Care,Linda


----------



## Guest

Linda,Thanks for you quick reply. I took two lots of the pills I mentioned above yesterday but have been to holland and barretts today and got some with 600mg of calcium and vitamin d like you said. I took the first with lunch. I'll let you know how I do.Thank you for your help.


----------



## Guest

Linda, I started the Caltrate two weeks ago and I have seen a marked improvement already. I still have D occasionally, but what is gone is the feeling of URGENCY! I am taking 1/2 after lunch and the other 1/2 have dinner ... I take Synthroid in the AM and don't want to mix it with the Caltrate.So far so good! I told my internist that I was taking it, and he was pleased that I was, since it will also help my bones and maybe prevent colon cancer!Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## LNAPE

drudge,I will be waiting to hear from you and if you let me know early if you are having trouble maybe I can offer some suggestions.Email me if you like.Linda


----------



## LNAPE

Rusty,How did the doctor visit go.Linda


----------



## Guest

Linda, fortunately it was a big mix-up ... it is my cholesterol that's over 200, not the sugar. The doctor visit was on Tues. and with all the awful news on the tv,I forgot to get back to you ... sorry. The doctor also said there is nothing in Caltrate to worry about, if it had been my sugar that was elevated - that's good stuff! I have been on Lipitor but with the news about statins, I stopped it for almost two weeks - me thinks I need it!Caltrate is still stopping the urgency!! Yahoo!! Thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## Guest

I've had symptoms of IBS since January, and have been miserable! My symptoms in the beginning were primarily IBS-C, and all the straining, over time, gave me a problem with hemorrhoids. 6 weeks ago I had to have surgery, (miserable symptoms all throughout, everyday), and 1 week ago had to have a blood clot lanced (ouch,I cannot express how painful that was). since then, I've had IBS-D in a bad way. Serveral BMs during the day, loose stools, the whole nine yards. The problem is that the constant BMs are really irritating the open cut from the lancing, so I cannot completely heal. My g-doc prescribed Lomotil so slow down my system and at least let the surgery heal. I find it works great. I have 1 BM in the morning and that's it. I am more interested in taking the calcium though, especially after reading all of these posts. I guess I will continue to take the 2.5m a Lomotil in the morning until my surgery is completely healed, and then I am going to try using only the calcium (which i've already started). I wonder if anyone else here is using the Lomotil as well, or if they switched from Lomotil (or a similar bed) to the calicum? thanks


----------



## Guest

Earthgirl, I have IBS-D and just found this group and started the Caltrate a few weeks ago. I have taken Lomotil for many years - I am now taking Imodium in the morning of low stress days, and Lomotil on the high stress ones. The Caltrate has stopped the awful urgency, and I think soon I may be able to take only the Caltrate, but I am taking it very slow.


----------



## LNAPE

Earthgirl,You best be careful because the calcium may constipate you and this too would not be good if you had to strain to go to the bathroom.Were you put on antibiotics after your surgery this could be the cause of some of the diarrhea.Linda


----------



## Guest

Actually, I should correct myserlf. It wasn't so much constipation that was my problem, it was trapped gas. So the constant straining was to try and expel some of the gas. I did take antiobiotics after the surgery, but that was about a month ago! The Lomotil worked great for the first few days, but now doesn't seem to be having much affect. My immediate concern right now is twofold: first, I have to try and reduce the number of BM's I have in a day. The fewer I have, the more time my bum has has to heal from the surgery. Secondly, I want to keep those BMs as formed and soft as possible. So it's a very thin line I'm walking here. Ugh! I don't have a g-doc that is working very closely with me to help me find a way to live with IBS; and my surgeon was not much better. I'm seeing two new dr's this week, and have increased the anxiety med to try and break the cycle.I know, I must sound like a mess. I feel like it, believe me!


----------



## LNAPE

Anyone need any questions answered after reading all the success threads please feel free to email me.Take Care,Linda


----------



## cindy80004

BUMP


----------



## mkoonie

I love calcium!


----------



## Teresa Gama

Hi Linda!I'm very happy cause I found Catrate here in Portugal! I wasn't sure if it was available here but it is!!!







I've only found that one with D vitamine and minerals, 600mg calcium. I'm looking forward to beginning taking it as I read so many people are taking it and feel much better thanks to you!I'm more C type though not really much, the problem is that I have difficulty in doing it all whenever I go to bathroom. What quantity should I take?Thank you very much and I hope you answer me so that I can begin with itTeresa


----------



## Guest

Okay Linda. I read about you on WebMD this morning, hopped over here and joined. Had various conditions 'loosely' described as IBS for over 10 years. 12-13 diarrhea movements a day have put a serious crimp in my life. Loved Lotronex! Miss Lotronex. Started Viokase (pancreatic enzyme) last week; having tentatively good results. However, I'm chewing a Caltrate 600 Plus as I type. I pray this works; I'd love to walk my 7 yar old son to school in the mornings but I can't be more than 10 feet from a bathroom, especially in the a.m.! I'll visit this site daily and let you know how it goes! Thanks!


----------



## LNAPE

Teresa,If you have read the post they say taking the calcium carbonate form of calcium is for controling the diarrhea if you do not have diarrhea this is not the thing to do.I emailed you so please answer me back and I will see if I can help you.Linda


----------



## LNAPE

mamarama,Welcome to the group and please feel free to email me if you need any help with this. I know it may sound too good to be true but as you can see many of us have been helped by this. I will be waiting to hear from you.Take Care,Linda


----------



## river_pool

I'd love to say that the calcium made things much much better, but I can only say that after several months it made things somewhat better. I take it religiously too. I encourage everyone who hasn't tried it to do so however. It did make a noticeable difference. It didn't take away the urgency or the constant feeling of having to go, but it did make things a lot less painful.What has worked for me is a combination of calcium and oil of oregano. My whole life has changed. Within one week the urgency and constant need to go went from a 10 to a 2. In this tough time many of us are experiencing I just want to extend my gratefulness that this board is here. That the people are here extending their ideas, expressing their joys and sorrows and just listening.My anxieties are practically gone. In one month my life went from living on the potty, to being aware of where a potty is, but not planning my entire life around one.I hope that this continues and I hope that everyone can find the solution that will work for them! I couldn't have found it without Linda's and the Oil of Oregano person (i'm sorry I can't remember your name, no disrespect intended!!)Good luck to allLisa


----------



## LNAPE

Lisa,I am glad you have found what helps you and with your info and the info of what helps others maybe we can find something that works for us. Or at least develope a better understanding of what is going on with our bodies.Take Care,Linda


----------



## LNAPE

I am here is anyone want some info on calcium and or help in finding the right dose that may help with diarrhea control.Linda


----------



## cajuncrapper

My first post ever was on this topic. The title was "Success with Calcium and Acidophilus", posted September 26, 2001. Sorry I didn't post it here. Here's an excerpt:I have been rationing what's left of my Lotranex prescription and have been researching alternative treatments. I read that some sufferers found relief from Calcium due to its constipating affect. I also read that some sufferers eat yogurt regularly for the benefit of the acidophilus bacteria. Well, I just started taking Nature Made 600 mg Calcium supplements (they don't have the magnesium that is usually added to counteract the constipation)and Spring Valley Acidophilus. My husband and I had a booth at an arts & crafts fair this past weekend and I was able to go an entire day without a BM! Had one Sunday that fits the discription of a "normal" BM. I even ate two hot dogs with chili on Saturday without a problem. Ate fried catfish and french fries Saturday night! What a miracle! Please let me know if any of you have had the same success and if so, was it short-lived? I fly out to Kansas City, MO on Sunday so I'm going to take a valuable little Lotranex pill. I know that getting on a plane will be stressful so it's worth sacrificing a pill. At least with Lotranex, I know that one dose is usually good for three-days.Someone questioned the ingredients for the calcium that I'm taking. Here's how I responded:The Nature Made Calcium (found at Eckerd Drugs) supplement facts are as follows:No Artificial Colors, No Artificial Flavors, No Preservatives, No Chemical Solvents, Yeast, Starch or GlutenPer 1 tablet:Vitamin D 200 I.U.Calcium 600 mgIngredients: Calcium Carbonate, Maltodextrin, Cellulose, Hydroxypropyl Methylcellulose, Soy Polysaccharides, Vitamin D, Polyethylene Glycol.Distributed by:Nature Made Nutritional Products, www.naturemade.com


----------



## cajuncrapper

Sorry, I didn't mention the dosage that I take. When I get to my desk every morning, about 8:30, I take one dose of 600 mg of Calcium plus Vitamin D and eat some sort of snack cake since I have read that it is better absorbed when taken with food. I take an acidophilus pill with lunch. So far, I haven't had to take any other doses after that. Once I'm home in the evening, I don't really mind if an attack comes on, which they haven't been.I am not on prescription meds other than contraceptives so I'm not worried about the possible effect that calcium carbonate can have on the effectiveness of them. If you are on prescription meds, you may want ask your pharmacist about possible interactions or go to a website like www.webmd.com or www.eckerd.com. The web sites list drugs that are affected by calcium carbonate supplements. www.gicare.com states that adults need 1500 mg of calcium per day and that the maximum safe dosage is 2000 mg. They have a lot of other useful information on calcium carbonate including drug interactions.


----------



## LNAPE

Thanks for posting you success and this may encourage others to give it a try. It seems so amazing to me how well it can work and how soon it takes affect.I do wish they would research taking calcium for the stomach troubles we have.But I guess there is no money in something so cheap and you can get OTC.Thanks,Linda


----------



## mkoonie

mamarama,Love the name! I started taking calcium almost a year ago. This has been the best 10 months of my life.







I take 1 Mylanta Extra Strength Calci-Tab with every meal and it has completely ended my diarrhea. It's still difficult to believe.







God bless Linda, this board, and the U.S.!Jen


----------



## LNAPE

I hope everyone is doing well and I am here if you have questions.Linda


----------



## Sally Jane

I feel like I need to add this information to the calcium topic. I have been taking the Caltrate 600 Plus with Vit. D (in the purple box) ever since I read it on this BB. I was taking Os-Cal but only once a day. I now take the calcium with each meal. I know you have read the studies on calcium and colon cancer.I had my first colonoscopy many years ago because I was bleeding ropes of blood. I rushed to the doctor and they set up my first test. I had a rather large polyp that was changing color and very suspicious. The diarrhea was irritating the polyp and making it bleed. Also the blood in my colon was making the diarrhea worse. From this experience I have a colonoscopy every 3 years and every time I have had a polyp. I have been taking the Caltrate for some time now and in Feburary I had my colonoscopy. Believe me, it was the first time I didn't have a polyp! I asked my doctor if the calcium could have been the reason and he said it very well could have been. I just thought this was relevant to our discussion on the calcium. I'm certainly sold on it.


----------



## cindy80004

Sally Jane - GREAT NEWS! I'm so happy for you. I, too, am sold on Caltrate. It certainly has worked for me. Cindy


----------



## LNAPE

Sally Jane,The Caltrate people have actually came out with the info that the calcium does in some cases prevent polyps from re occuring and you are the first one I know of that has had the testing to prove it may be good for that. It also reported it did not take years of taking it to help with the re occurance of the polyps so this is great news for you. I have never had a polyp but my mother and father always had everytime the had the test. This was before I came across taking the calcium and hearing about the preventative effects it may have.Take Care,Linda


----------



## LNAPE

mamarama,I was just wondering if you are having any results with the calcium.Linda


----------



## MEMorrisNJ

Linda - I seem to recall a post or web site listing the lead content of various calcium supplements. Can you help me find it? Thanks!


----------



## MEMorrisNJ

Linda, 1. Thanks for the information you sent to me. Very interesting. I still remember another reference --- by product --- if it comes to your mind, would you please let me know. 2. Maybe, you can help me with another thing. I am extremely sensitive to additives -- colorings, sulfites, MSG, flavorings, etc. etc. Can you recommend a calcium supplement that:1. Has no additives2. Is low in lead3. Is easy to digest4. Won't promote kidney stonesThanks!


----------



## LNAPE

I do remember someone posting the list of calcium and lead content but I was unable to find it either.Calcium does not really promote kidney stones but on the other had it has ben found to help your body get rid of oxilates and that is what usually causes the stones.Maybe someone else can find the list of calcium and their lead content .. You just may have to go to the store and read the labels to get a calcium without the additives. There are plenty to choose from. Just get calcium carbonate form with vitamin d.Linda


----------



## Guest

Just a quick question you may be able to help me with.Just bought some Caltrate plus 600mg from the supermarket ï¿½7.95/$11.37 60 tabs on the packet it suggests 1 tab is 75% rda and 2 tabs 150% rda that would make 3 tabs 225% rda, to make things worst each packet of calcium tabs had a different RDA, please helpthanks James------------------ukguy


----------



## LNAPE

Are you sure it is the brand name Caltrate of is it the form of calcium called Citrate. Sometimes this gets confusing. YOu need to find calcium carbonate form of calcium with vitamin d and you can take between 1200 to 2000 mg and be safe in a day. No one here uses more than 1800 mg to control diarrhea.When you say packet are they indivually wrapped or is it a bottle of tablets. I am just trying to be sure you have the right stuff.Linda


----------



## Guest

calcium caltrate plusCalcium 600mgvitamin D 5ugMagnesium 45mgzinc 5mgcopper 1mgmanganese 1mgboron 250ugwhitehall laboratories ltd in a bottle1 tab a day normal or 2 tabs a day if you are either breast feeding, woman over 45 or men over 60------------------ukguy[This message has been edited by ukguy (edited 10-07-2001).]


----------



## LNAPE

This is correct and you can safely take 3 a day if you are mostly a normal functioning person without any problems with thyroid or any other condition taking calcium would not be good for.Start with 1/2 tablet at each meal and this could be enough to help if not give yourself 3 days before you increase the amount so your body can adjust to the added calcium.Let me know how you do.Linda


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts

I've consulted with LNAPE and this topic is being closed here and is being moved to the new *Over the Counter (OTC)* forum in the Medications category. New members will likely find the subject more easily in the Medications category.You can jump to where the topic has moved to by following this link: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum42/HTML/000001.html Jeff[This message has been edited by Jeffrey Roberts (edited 10-08-2001).]


----------



## mkoonie

What can we do to get the calcium thread back in the discussion group thread. Looking at the dates of these posts, clearly the readership rate has plummeted.







Anyone?Jen


----------



## LNAPE

As I wrote to you the other day I am trying to refer others to this section if I think it will help them and if they do not post their email I will take the chance and post the calcium info for them and hope no one gets offended by it.You are right about the drop in the post because no new person is familiar with what other threads are available and where to find them.I know because you and I have been helped so much with calcium we are very disappointed in this event but we just have to keep hoping Jeff will see this also, the drop in posting where people are really getting help from this and change his mind.Maybe we can just offer to repost the main calcium info on a monthly basis and the thread will not get too long and all the people who are missing it now can get the info.Take Care,Linda


----------



## cindy80004

Whenever I see a post on the IBS section from someone who is new as has "D", I just post a reply and tell them to come over here to the OTC section. I hope they will do it! This is very disappointing because I think this can help SO many IBS "D" sufferers. Let's hang in there. Cindy


----------



## Guest

Hey everybody -- confused about Calcium. Magnesium contributes to "D"(as most people seem to refer to it) right? and I believe Caltrate Pluse Vitamin D has Magnesium in it. Is that still ok? Are most people taking Caltrate Plus? I ask because I ordered it two nights ago when I read this thread. Otherwise, what brands have no Magnesium?


----------



## LNAPE

Caltrate brand of calcium does have about 5 different combinations and the magnesium in purple and white bottle is small and in most cases only helps to get the calcium to the bones and helps prevent you from getting constipated taking the calcium. Now on the other hand some people are pretty sensative to magneisum so this could still cause a problem. The only way to know for you is to try one and if your are not happy with the results the next bottle change to just calcium carbonate and vitamin d.I had diarrhea every day and I take the one with 40 mg of magneisum and the other minerals and do great.Linda


----------



## mkoonie

I'm rooting for the calcium thread to be put back on the main board!


----------



## Guest

Hi all, I am a 2 weeks and doing great on calcium. I do use the citrate form ( one 250 mg pill with each meal) and it works great! The carbonate type has never agreed with me as well. Thanks for all the help. It has changed my life. Katidid


----------



## LNAPE

I hope everyone has a great Thanksgiving and is able to eat everything you were not able to eat before.Linda


----------



## kylndshark

I don't have spells nearly as bad as many on this list, but bad enough for me. I have a long drive to work and I know every single bathroom on the route, plus I avoid eating out unless I am absolutely sure there will be a bathroom available. (No nice drives after dinner for me!)I picked up two bottles of Caltrate this morning, and have already started a 1/2 tablet per meal, so I'll keep you posted. I spoke to my doc, who knows how disappointed I was about Lotronex - I think I was the first person in Louisville to get it prescribed! It worked OK for me, not perfect but a considerable improvement. The doc was supportive (he doesn't tune out Internet info), told me to keep him posted so he can try it on other patients. Since most women need more calcium at my age (41), he has been recommending it anyway. If calcium works, well, Linda, I'll drive up to Ohio and give you a hug! On a side note, anyone notice if IBS is inherited? My mother has a very similar problem, it was particularly bad from her twenties through her fifties, isn't too bad now at 70, but still flares up. She never made it to work, a ten minute drive, without at least one stop. She's noticed a drastic improvement since SHE started taking calcium, now that we started talking about it she realized that the symptoms abated about that same time.


----------



## LNAPE

Shawn,Well I thought I would post to see how you were doing. I hope things a going well with the calcium. Linda


----------



## irishayes

I have been taking two Caltrate D tabs each day for about 3 months. I don't have diarrhea anymore, but my stools are still softer than I would like. I also have diverticulosis, and would like my stools to be firmer and more formed so I won't have another diverticulitis attack.Do you think if I add a third tab (I take one with breakfast and one with dinner) this will firm my stools up more? Have your stools returned to normal, or is this too much to ask for.BTW--on Lotronex my stools were absolutely normal. No diarrhea. No soft stools.


----------



## LNAPE

I would say I am normal, but the folks around me may think differently. Just kidding.I think you probably have too long of time between doses and the calcium get out or your system and thus you still have some soft stools.I must stay with 3 tablets spread out about 5 hours between breakfast and lunch and sometime I take the last on later than dinner so there is not a long time between the next dose.( Overnight)Do you have soft stools all the time or say like just in the morning that would indicate too much time between your last dose and the first dose. It is the previous dose you took that prevents the attacks at the current meal because it has been in your body soaking up excess bile and water for hours.Linda


----------



## irishayes

You know, it is mainly in the morning that I have the soft stools. I am going to try adding a third dose and see how it does.But if I take my last dose at dinnertime (6:00 or so) then won't it still be too long until my next dose? Or do you take your last dose at bedtime?


----------



## LNAPE

I take mine at dinner but if your problem is in the morning taking it at bedtime with a snack may work better for you so the time between doses is not so long.Linda


----------



## Renee Wesselmann

The day I first found this website, I read what Lnape said about calcium. That night I went out and bought some. I started taking the calcium Friday night. I also had taken Immodium that day. This has been the best week of my life. I'm confident. I can talk to people without fear of passing gas or having to run to the bathroom, it's GREAT! I have been suffering for 2 years. I thought my trouble would end in August when I had my gallbladder removed, but it got WORSE. I've tried everything. Metamucil, Fibercon, Pepto Bismol, Bentyl. . .Immodium was the only thing that gave me relief. Now I take 1 calcium tab with each meal. Usually 3x a day. I started out with 1/2 tab at breakfast and lunch and a full tab at dinner, but had to up the amount.Thank you very much for giving me my life back!Renee


----------



## LNAPE

Renee,I am s glad you found us also and did not have to suffer all those many years I did before finding out how much calcium could help me.Just spread the word to anyone you can so we can keep this information out there for others to see.Take Care,Linda


----------



## Renee Wesselmann

Linda,I was whining about what I've went through for the past 2 years, I can't imagine going through what you and a lot of other people have gone through for a lot longer!I will definately spread the word! I find drinking a lot of water also helps. I used to be one who barely drank liquids period. If I don't drink my water I can tell the difference. I actually ate some ice cream last night and had Chocolate chip cookies Thursday and have had no bad effects! Maybe I'll get the nerve up for a salad soon. I was down to practically not being able to eat anything. Triggers were pork, shrimp, dairy, fresh fruits and vegetables, caffeine and chocolate. Unfortuantely more foods seemed to be added all the time. Now that I found the calcium I feel like my system was the problem, not the food.You are doing a great public service and I'll never be able to thank you enough!Renee


----------



## LNAPE

Renee,I think of all the suffering I did also and all it took was taking calcium firm things up I lost 1/2 of my life to this. But it sure does us no good to look back on forward and enjoy the success we have found. I was able to put it together the calcium and the diarrhea pretty quickly after I began to take if for bone loss. I am thankful for that. I know I have helped hundreds if not thousands. Lots of emails and I know they do not post on the board. I will be here as long as I can spreading the word about how the calcium may help and I need all the help from others also who are being helped. Maybe someday there will be some real research done to show is really can work.Take Care,Linda


----------



## JenL

Linda,Just a note to let you know that I am still doing great! It is so unreal!My brother gave up and said it made him have to much gas. I hate it. I tried to tell him that it took a little while and to take it slow. I tried...he is the one missing out.Anyway, I had told you that my splash of bile or acid in my chest had gone away a few weeks ago. Strange but 2 days before my cycle it came back. It lasted for two days and now it is gone. What it your take on this bile. I know most of us during our cycle have an increase in bowel movements. Did it create more bile and up it came again? Don't know what anybody knows about this. I thought you might Linda since your IBS came after your GB removal.Thanks again and I am spreading the word!In His strength and power, JenL


----------



## LNAPE

JenL,Did your brother start with 1/2 tablet at each meal because this should help the gas and in a few day it should be gone. Men sometimes need a little more coaching to get it right. It is really worth the effort. If he wants to email me please tell him and I will see if we can work it through.The bile is a funny thing you can not really say how much is going through and when. If you eat it gets used if you don't eat it doesn't at that moment get used up and can cause the burnig. When you sleep and you have not food going through it can sort of back up in the throat. And you don't have as much saliva to like dilute it when you sleep because you don't swallow as much then.I know at PMS time I used to get attacks until I had been on the calcium regularly for about 3 months then that too went away for me.Linda


----------



## Padie

I am a new member to this board (this is my second post this week) and I am one of the many happy D-type suffers to add to Linda's list of successful Calcium users! I found this board (and topic) on Monday, got the Caltrate 600 Plus on Tuesday and have been estatic ever since. It is so nice to not wake up with a gas feeling in my stomach. Great to not have a huge bloated stomach after eating. And not having to use the bathroom 20 minutes after eating is incredible!I take 1/2 pill with each meal (3X a day). Like clockwork, I have a normal BM every morning since.Something I feel half silly for posting here







, but the point is to feel comfortable talking about it here.I will be taking Caltrate faithfully everyday forever now. I like that I am also doing something nice for my body anyway. I don't get enough calcium as it is. I'm in my early 30's and this is Calcium bone banking time.I saw my Doctor yesterday and told him about Caltrate. He never heard of Calcium for IBS and made a note on it. He says that it sounds like the Calcium is calming for the "soft muscle" of the bowel and intestines. Thank you so much Linda for sharing your secret!!


----------



## shell389

Hi Linda! Just wanted to let you know that things are still going great with the calcium. Also I am still only taking 1/2 tablet 3x day. I have never had to increase it. It has been over 2 months without a single attack of diahrrea. The only time I had a problem was when I took those strong antibiotics for 2 days but as soon as I stopped them and they got out of my system everything went back to normal. This is truly wonderful!!! I don't even think about bathrooms when I am out somewhere. Thanks so much! Take care, Michelle


----------



## Padie

Oh no.....it seems the honeymoon is over. I had a relapse of "D" today. Maybe I need to increase my Calcium dose. Or maybe it was my fatty diet today. Has anyone had a relapse after being on Calcium for 5 days ? I am hoping this is just temporary. Does anyone using the Calcium treatment eat a special non-offensive IBS diet ?


----------



## mich2002

Hi Linda,just to let you know - I had a D attack started Sat Night by Sun Morning rice cakes were setting me off so took one Caltrate pill (which you recomended) and the D stopped straight away!! means today I could eat properly - my question is my bowels havent worked today at all(Monday) which usually happens to me after a D attack (probably 'resetting' themselves or something) should I stay off the Calcium till I have another BM or what?? (I am lactose so should be on Calcium anyway)?


----------



## LNAPE

saffie,You do not need to have a BM every day and when you have had an attack is the most likely time you will not have one for the next day. Calcium only works for you if you take it every day at regular intervals and it may take a bit ot figure out the proper amount. Do not take more than 3 in one day but some have been able to keep under control with as little as 1/2 a day. So it could be a combination of both. But whatever you take it is better spread out over the day.I am glad you are better.Linda


----------



## LNAPE

Smokey Angel,This does happen to some so do not stop the calcium and think it will not work if you had 5 good days just hang in an don't forget to take the calcium every day.I avoid lettuce when I eat out but at home it is fine for me. Tomato sauce in large amounts gives me indigestion but in small portions it is fine.Since you are a beginner try to eat what you feel is safe for you then add other items slowly to see how you do.It takes a little time for the intestines to heal and then you have less irritation and then less attacks.Linda


----------



## farmwife

I am so excited about trying this caltrate, would you believe that I bought a box last week because I thought I might neeed more calcium and today I found this web site . Some one is trying to tell me something, I have been taking QUESTRAN for 8 or more years so I am really going to try this . Bless you.


----------



## LNAPE

farmwife,Good luck with the calcium and we are here if you need some help.Linda


----------



## Padie

Linda,Thanks for your response.







No, I won't quit the Calcium....those 5 days were WONDERFUL !!







That, and I had my boyfriend get me a huge 300 tablet bottle from Sam's Club on Saturday!! They didn't have Caltrate this week, so he got me Member's Mark Calcium , and the label says, "compare to Caltrate Plus". I compared and the ingredients are exactly the same.Well, I think I may have just pushed it on Sunday. I had a bowl of cereal and Sierra Mist (my usual drink of choice) in the morning and then had a greasy hamburger on a seasame seed bun(with onion, red wine,and mushroom sauce on it), fries and split a cheescake for lunch, and , here's the kicker....dinner was a calzone(bread with sauce,cheese and meatballs in it) with lots of Ragu sauce on it. And even though halfway through the calzone I felt the familiar rumbling, I forced down some chocolate cake.







So, in short, I agree with what you said......my intestines are probally not healed yet and the horrible foods I had attacked them. After not having any gas, D, or rumbling for 5 days with the Calcium, I guess I thought I was invincible. Ragu sauce is usually my worst D attack culprit, so I should have know better. So far today, so good. I feel silly for panicing now, but it was so scary to have temporary lost hope for solution to my horrible D - IBS.


----------



## mich2002

ooohhhhhhh was salivating at just the thought of that meal especially the cheescake!!!


----------



## LNAPE

Smokey Angel,Well I must say you did have yourself a feast. I am sure this is part of the cause so continue and you will be back. You will have to find as I did the amount of tomato sauce you can tolerate without indigestion but still be able to eat it. As well as with the other foods but give the body some time to get rid of the inflammation or expect to have a attack when you party as you did.Was the attack you had as bad as before or was it shorter and less painful.Linda


----------



## Padie

Linda,The attack was shorter.........it all just seemed to fly out of me. Sorry to be graphic! It was all pretty liquidy. I guess it wasn't as painful, but then, as I usually am after an attack like that I feel so cleaned out I am ready to eat again in an hour. I didn't eat anymore though. I'm back on the wagon again (never stopped taking the Calcium), though. No more D since Sunday, and normal "activity" in the morning again, just like clockwork. I'm also not going to try to stuff myself anymore. I was a little out of control on Sunday. And, with IBS, I kinda got in the habit of overeating, because it would come out so fast. Then, I was starving and would overeat again. I'm only about 118 lbs and 5'5" , so the food never made me gain weight. I felt horrible, and though it couldn't be good for my insides, yet I kept doing it, because I didn't want to go on RX medication. I also had beer on Sunday. Just a couple of sips, because I hate beer, but maybe that had something to do with it, since I never drink beer. I'll keep you updated.


----------



## LNAPE

Smokey Angel,I am glad you are feeling better and I do think it sould continue. We have got to remember even normal people when they over do have the same kind of problems but theres does not last like it does with us. It sounds like the calcium is working so stick with it and let me know how you are.Linda


----------



## gc52

Linda and all IBS sufferers...haven't posted in ages, but wanted to let you know it will be one year next month that I started with calcium...I think I will throw myself a party then...because of the relief I've gotten from taking it. I take caltrate(and now am taking the Sam's brand which is just as good)I only have attacks when I overdo it...like eat a very large meal of greasy food...but it's very seldom. I take 2 a day, morning and night...this has been sufficient for me.I can't thank you enough Linda for starting this thread and recommending the calcium. I'm glad it has helped so many people, and my hope is that it will help many more. Bless you.Gayle


----------



## LNAPE

Gayle,It just makes my day when I can read another success story. I know this is the only thing that ever helped me and has continued to work for over 3 years. Thank you for posting and maybe this will encourage someone else to try it.Linda


----------



## BethL.

Dear Brandi,Congratulations on the pregnancy. Since you are concerned about prenatal nutrition, it might be a good idea to take your iron supplements and calcium supplements at different times, in order to increase absorption.


----------



## BethL.

P.S.: Uh-oh! I don't know whether that last comment was very up-to-date or not. I only just noticed that there were 16 other pages of postings in between what Brandi first wrote, and my response to her. Sorry if this is superfluous!


----------



## LNAPE

BethL,It is important info to pass along anytime so thanks for bringing it up.Linda


----------



## godsbabygurl777

hey all! my name is kelly, im 17 years old, ive had ibs-d since the age of 12, i started the caltrate 3 days ago...i havnt noticed a differance yet, but keep praying i will. how long does it usually take to start working?im taking 3 full tablets a day, and im not on any other med., hopefully it will start working soon! can u all tell me how long it took for you?


----------



## LNAPE

I felt an improvement from the very first day. If you have been sick since 12 I am sure you intestines are irritated and you do have to give them time to heal. What are your symptoms and how often do you get diarrhea. Is it at a certain time of day?Linda


----------



## godsbabygurl777

thank you for responding so quick, i get the most d in the morning, like 7 times within the hour after waking up, then it just happens all though out the day, but not as often, but i also get very bad abdominal pain, all day long but worse when i have to go to the bathroom. im not gonna give up yet, i'll keep trying


----------



## LNAPE

Check you email I want to see if you have the right calcium.Linda


----------



## godsbabygurl777

what is the differance between the pink bottle and the purple? does the pink have less magnesiam?


----------



## LNAPE

The Pink and White bottle of Caltrate has calcium carbonate and vitamin d. If you are one who is very sensative to the magnesium you may want to try this. I use the one with 40 mg of magnesium it I think keeps me from getting constipated on the calcium.Linda


----------



## driz

Hi Linda, can you please help me? I am a first time poster with IBS-D that is sometimes very severe. I read your advice on calcium carbonate and have bought a generic brand of calcium carbonate. Each tablet contains 600mg of calcium. I am wondering if I should take 3 whole tablets a day or three half-tablets a day. Thank You.driz


----------



## LNAPE

driz,Tell me a little about yourself and if you take other meds even OTC ones and is there a certain time of day your diarrhea is worse do you have your Gall Bladder.Email me if you like.It is always good to start with 1/2 tablet at each meal for about 3 day for your system to adjust to the calcium because it can cause indigestion and gas at first but this goes away pretty quick.Take it with food at least 4 to 5 hours apart. IF you don't eat a full meal be sure to take a snack with the calcium.Linda


----------



## wen kroy

Linda,I just wanted to thank you. I started taking Caltrate about 3 weeks ago, 1/2 tab 3 times a day like you suggest, and I already see a huge improvement. It seemed like I would always get urgent D within 30 minutes of eating. I felt so antisocial since I was always avoiding lunch with coworkers and parties. I didn't know that you could have a BM without eating first. Now I'm fairly regular having a movement about every other day in the mornings. I had one relapse but that was after McDonalds so can you blame me. I just wanted to thank you again for sharing this information with everyone. I'm surprised that Calrate doesn't mention it in the their ads.


----------



## Susanne Thompson

Linda, I started to take calcium about a year ago because my sister has osto. I have noticed that I haven't had as much problems with my IBS-D since then. I've only been taking it once a day but I think I my increase my dose after reading what you said. I take calcium citrate plus D (630mg-cal 400i.u.-D). I was told 13 years ago that I have't it. In the last year I have finaly been able to enjoy more things. I think it is mostly do tho the calcium. I don't have the urgency to go like I used to. What a relief. My bm's are simisolid, lately. Keep speeding the good news. Maybe some day I can just relie on the calcium and get of my bently and ativan. They say mine is cause by nerves. Well, here's hoping. Sue


----------



## onandoff

Linda,I tried Calcium a year or so ago, and it worked great - my IBS went away for nearly a year and I stopped taking it. Well, my IBS is back on again and the Calcium is not helping - at all. I have varied my dosage all the way up to 2 tablets per meal. Have you had experience with too much calcium not helping - causing the opposite affect?Thanks Much


----------



## LNAPE

onandoff,Have you started any other meds for any reason and what are the ingredients in the calcium you took. If you are taking the calcium Caltrate Brand in the purple and white bottle you are giving yourself too much magnesium by taking 2 at one time.Email me if yoy like and I will try to help.Linda


----------



## onandoff

You must be psychic - yes, I am taking calcium citrate. After all of the advice you give - I switched a while back, the Citrate seemed to work better- that time. I will heed your advice and go back to the purple and white box. Also, I have started to try other meds - out of desperation. Ibsacol worked really great for a couple of days, but has not been working too well lately - it does keep the pain to a minimum though. I have also started trying bowel soothe, and I went to my doctor (I am really desperate) and am now trying Bentyl - not much luck. I know it is buried in this thread somewhere - what is your email?Thanks Again.


----------



## onandoff

Linda,Good News! I am feeling great - I think I am back off again. Sorry about my last post - I was inbetween meetings and just skimmed over your response. Anyway, I don't know if it was the calcium change, the Ibsacol, the bowel soothe, or the cup of ginger water I had, but I am feeling great again - hopefully I can make it last for more than 6 months this time! Thanks again for your help.


----------



## LNAPE

onandoff,I am glad you are on again and hope it continues.Linda


----------



## pariclete

Linda, I'm wondering what your experience has been with people who alernate between C and D. I've been more inclined to D lately but keeping my diet high in soluble fiber has helped a great deal. I still have incidents but they're fewer and further between. I also wanted to laud you for your committment to helping others with IBS, even though you're feeling good yourself.







I should say that I started taking Immunolin today and am waiting to see what kind of effect that has.Thanks,


----------



## Sharon6640

Hi Linda,So give me 50 lashes with a wet noodle for forgetting about the Caltrate. What a dunce.I have taken 2 doses so far today and am already starting to feel some relief from the gas, pressure and bloating. And from past experience I know by tomorrow it will be even better. On the Weight Watchers Program I was getting calcium through milk & foods with calcium and was lulled into a sense of security with eating better and not taking the Caltrate. But like all of us, when we go on vacation our diets change, now I am paying the price. I had such a hard time finding this tread, I was almost in a panic thinking you were no longer here. You should be up front, where most new people go who are desperate for some real help. The Caltrate was a life saver for me before and I know it will again. Will keep you posted as I go along. Hugs to you....Sharon


----------



## LNAPE

Christian,People with both diarrhea and constipation can also get relief with the calcium and usually do not need to take as much. They also should use the calcium carbonate with vitamin d and minerals so they will get a small amount of magnesium to help keep them from getting constipated. I would say start with 1/2 in the morning and 1/2 at dinner and see whay reaction you get. Pay attent to see that you do not get constipated and if you think this is comming on then skip the calcium until you go. It trial and error because we are all different.Linda


----------



## LNAPE

Sharon,Glad you found me and I hope I can help. Jeff wanted to organize the board so people who are not interested in the calcium do not have to be bothered by all the messages. I know it has cut down on the amount of calcium questions because like you say they are not aware when they come for some kind of help that this section exists.I do try to hit all the sections that may apply and pass the info along. I know how much it has changed my life and it sounds like yours also has improved.Stay in touch and lets see how you do.Linda


----------



## Cara Mia

Christian,I alternate between C and D. I have been taking 1/2 caltrate pill(purple box)at lunch and 1/2 at dinner. I have been doing this for one month and have noticed a huge change. I also take a daily dose of Citrucel in the morning because I noticed that I was a little constipated. It's amazing to me that one little pill a day can make me feel so much better. I'm not feeling completely normal yet so I may try adding another 1/2 pill at breakfast to see what happens.


----------



## Grammy C

Thanx to all of you who have shared your success with Caltrate...I have found it to be a God send..I am a 61 yr. old Great Grandma who has dealt with IBS (D type) for most of my life.The difference in my system is outstanding..I felt 90% better on day 1 and have now been on it for a week and am absolutely amazed that my D is completey controlled...No laying on the couch with the heating pad praying for the pain to subside..I have a new lease on life and am SO thankful to this site...I agree that it should have a link on the IBS homepage...Thanx again, and God Bless,Grammy C.


----------



## LNAPE

Grammy C,I still can't believe that we could suffer for so long and be so sick then in one day take a calcium supplement and feel so much better. There has got to be something to this and I do hope some day there will be some research to find out how it helps so it can be offered by doctors to all the people who suffer out there.Did you have your gall bladder removed.Glad you found us and have gotten some help.Linda


----------



## PoopedOut

I've developed kidney stones, and I'm wondering if the Caltrate had anything to do with it? I had stones in both kidneys. One was removed due to an attack. The other two are small and may pass on their own without causing any discomfort. One of my doctors stated that having diarrhea could cause stones, so I'm guessing that I have two causes of the stones.My stones were made up of calcium and oxalate.


----------



## LNAPE

poopedout,It has been known since the early to mid nineties that calcium may acutally help prevent kidney stones because calcium helps you body get rid of the oxilates which cause the stones. You need to do some research and take it to the doc and see if he agrees.You also need to drink water to help yourself avoid them again.Linda


----------



## Grammy C

Hi Linda:Yes, I did have my gall bladder out when I was about 35 yrs old and that really increased the problems with D..One doctor told me I had "dumping syndrome" which happens when the bile has nowhere to go but into the gut...For 4 months after my gall bladder surgery, I lived in the recliner, with heating pad, eating only Saltine Crackers, Rice and Tea...Lost lots of weight. Finally I was put on Questran to stop the D and was on it for years...I can truthfully say I gagged down each and every dose...Over the last 10 yrs. I have been on Meds for Hypertension and the Questran had to be stopped, as it counter acted my BP Med...This calcium is truly amazing...I will tell both my cardiologist and G P about it...Thanx again, and God Bless,Grammy C.


----------



## LNAPE

Grammy,You do need to check with your pharmacist to see if you need to take you BP meds at a different time so the calcium does not soak them up and you will not get the effects of them.Linda


----------



## Grammy C

Hi Linda:I considered that idea and decided to take my BP med before a meal and then wait an hour to take the calcium...I set my oven timer and it brings me from anywhere in the house...I figured if it worked anything like Questran, I would need to keep it away from my meds...I sure appreciate your concern...You are indeed a dedicated person in helping the word get out, about Calcium and D....Thanx again,God Bless,Grammy C.


----------



## rocks

Linda, I ve have severe IBS-D. I'm on 3, 600-d calcium,one with each of my meals as you suggested. I have to say, there is something to this. I do feel a difference of at least a 30% improvement. I wish it was 100% like some of the others. But, I'm greatful for anything that helps give me some relief. I no longer get what I call the ooglys of an all over yuk feeling after I go and at least its got some consistancy to it instead of water. I'm no longer getting the 10 second or less dashes, at least I have five minute dashes if at all. Instead of my down time being 12 times a day. I'm down to 5. Its still a blessing, I'm hoping the longer I'm on the calcium maybe it will improve by bodys reaction. hope hope. I also feel like my food is being digested better. Its not fighting a battle in my stomich. I too have had gallbladder surgery 3 years ago.


----------



## LNAPE

rocks,Do give it some time so you intestines can heal and I bet you will have more success. Try to stay consistent and take it with food.The bile that has been passing constantly through the system since the GB is gone will cause irritaion. Let me know how you are.Linda


----------



## rocks

LNAPE,I've been on calcuim for 2 l/2 weeks, some relief, but, very little... I've also had my gallbladder removed 3 years ago. Are you on a special diet for this. I'm not restricting any food groups. But I do try to avoid fryed foods. I'm very very out of control IBS wise. I bleed alot, bottom wise and constantly in pain. I went to the DR. and the only thing he said was get the stress out of your life. I said to myself What Stress? I can't believe this IBS is so passed off as nothing. Its a serious medical condition, but the medical world doesn't take it seriously.I have an enlarged liver which my DR isn't worried about. Since its functioning o.k. why worry. (DR response). I don't drink alcolol. Anyway, I wondered if its enlarged because of the gallbladder being removed and its having to work a little harder. Any ideas. I'm taking the caltrate 600 - D, 3 times a day.


----------



## LNAPE

rocks,I do think you need to check out another doctor. You need to go to a GI specialist. Having IBS does not mean you should be bleeding. I do not think having your gall bladder removed would cause your liver to enlarge. This does not seem right to me.I do eat what I want but I limit my acid foods to small amounts and I do very well.Take Care,Linda


----------



## huxley

hrm...well I was hoslapped by this calcium stuff. I remember when I first started taking it...a whole month of pure bliss. My IBS was gone, no more problems at all. I could eat what i wanted, drink on the weekends and would not have any irregularities...then all of a sudden it stopped working. I feel like someone has held everything i wanted in life and gave me a little taste and has stolen it away from me and it will never return.damn


----------



## LNAPE

huxley,Do not give up. This kind of thing happens to even normal poeple. It is a passing thing. Stick with the calcium and you will be back to feeling good once again.Linda


----------



## OppOnn

I see calcium helps you all with constipation.But, if you are a certain age, and osteoporosisis a fear, it is my understanding that you need more magnesium with the calcium for it to be effective, for you to absorb enough to help the bones.Would be interested in any research on this since I am struggling not to get diarrhea with too much magnesium but want to help my bones to


----------



## LNAPE

Calcium helps with diarrhea. (calcium carbonate)If you have constipation and want to take calcium for you bones the you need to take a calcium citrate/ magnesium tablet. This would be in a 2 to 1 ratio of calcium to magnesium. These are usually a lower dose of calcium also in each tablet.Linda


----------



## OppOnn

I meant to say diarrhea, not constipation!I know some magnesium, like magnesium oxide is not as good as magnesium glyncinate because the former can cause diarrhea.Does anyone know of a calcium with magnesium glycinate?It is my understanding that calcium carbonnate is not so effective for bones for people of a certain age (although it seems to be good for people with diarrhea) and one must have a calcium one can easily absorb or too much is wasted and not helping the bones. I have heard that calcium as calcium bis-glycinate is good for bones. I can't find the good mix of the two, also can't swallow pills too big.I am taking Life Extensions Bone Assure now, but it has magnesium oxide and I have to take 6 a daywhich I hate. But they are capsules. I just find I can't take the last two at night, because my stomach gurgles. O


----------



## LNAPE

I have seen several post as to what happened to the calcium thread. I feel many of the new members are not seeing it so I felt it necessary to bump it up to the top of the OTC section. Some of you are sending the new folks over here to try to locate the info so back to the top it goes.Thanks,Linda


----------



## alipal

Hi everyone,I just wanted to add my thanks to Lnape for bringing "calcium" to my attention.I have been taking calcium carb and vit d for just over a week now, and the results have overwhelmed me..!!I was on 10 to 16 imodium a day just to keep my dIARRHEA under a near normal control, but I did not like the way that my body was becoming immune to them; so I was having to take more and more to combat the diarrhea.I then started taking a "calcium and vit d supplement" and from day 1 the results are getting better and better...not 100% , but a vast improvement.I am only taking 2 imodium a day now and i am hoping to eliminate them altogether soon.I went out for a family meal last night, and where-as I would mormally dose myself up on imodium before we went, i held my nerve and just took calcium. I ate what i fancied and drank what i wanted.It was a fantastic night , normally after eating such a big mela i would need to go to the loo easily within the hour...BUT No, I have just been the once this morning anf it felt great...How long can I expect to notice the "best" that I am going to get from Calcium. How long on average did it take you guys ?Thanx for ALL the support.Luv Ali


----------



## mkoonie

Hi all! This November it will be 2 years since I bumped into Linda and this thread - my life changed a million percent that day!!! My IBS started at age 10. You know the routine: doctors, tests, eat more fiber, drink more water...Three calcium tablets a day and I am one happy regular bowel moving camper!Thanks Linda!!!!Jen


----------



## shell389

Just wanted to post a note to let Linda and everyone know that on November 23rd it will be one year since I started taking the calcium for IBS and it has been wonderful. (and I only have to take 1/2 pill with each meal) I have had a few attacks of diahrrea but I can usually figure out what I ate that I shouldn't have. A few times it was due to having to take antibiotics for sinus infections. In the past year I would have to say I have had less than 10 attacks. It has been so great to be able to go out and not worry about where the bathroom is or if there even is one. Linda, thank you so much for your advice! I would highly recommend this to others to at least try it out. You have nothing to lose and your body needs the calcium anyway!


----------



## marredon

Hello all,I am currently in the process of being diagnosed, but I am sure that I am IBS-D. The calcium plan sounds like a good solution, but before I try it I have a concern about 'over calcifying' if you will. My gall bladder was removed(at 23)because of stones and I have had the tendency to develop kidney stones as well. I seem to retain calcium. I don't indulge in any drink or food that may contribute to developing stones. So, my questions is this. Has anyone here had a problem with developing stones etc. while taking any of the calcium products? I realize that this is an individual thing and that my situation won't necessarily apply to everyone. Thanks.


----------



## LNAPE

marrredon,You probably will get the diagnosis of IBS but you probably really have a problem with the bile that no longer is stored in the gall bladder which was removed. What ever they call it the calcium has worked wonders for many of us in your same situation.Now since the mid nineties it has been know that calcium does not cause kidney stones it is the oxilates in foods and your blood that cause the stones. It is the calcium that helps to absorb the oxilates and thus your get rid of that in your waste and less likely to get kidney stones. Now my sister had kidney stones many years ago and she was told not to take calcium and she did that now she was just diagnosed with Osteprosis. Now she is on high doses of calcium and the prescription fosamax and it is too late. Please research this and check with your doctors more closly. Any one who has had a hystorectomy or takes steriods for allergies or the like should take calcium. Those things mentioned just ruin your bones over the years.Good luck and let me know if you need any help getting adjusted. Email me if you like.Linda


----------



## marredon

Thanks Linda for your response...you seem well educated with the IBS issue. I decided to take the calcium anyway the same day I read this message board. Damn the possible negatives. On another issue, I have always heard that bile is abrasive to the colon if it 'rushes' through your system because the bacteria in the colon 'balances' it out as it passes through making it less so. Therefore, with no GB, a bile reservior, the bile rushes can eventually cause damage to colon walls. Any confirmations on this? BTW, I feel good today...thats a positive. Wonder if its the calcium? Also, if anyone can recommend other natural remedies (fiber, etc) for IBS-D I would appreciate it. I hate to take meds (even Immodium). Thanks again.


----------



## marredon

Me again...I read some more of your previous replies...nevermind on the erosive bile thing.Thanks.


----------



## LNAPE

marredon,As far as taking fiber or other things it is better to try one thing first to see if it can help therefore you will have less side effects and also give it a good chance before you say it does not help.Start slow with the dose to find what helps and then when you get comfortable with feeling better start to add food back you thought you could not eat slowly in small portions and you will find you will have better luck.Let me know how you do and if you want some one on one help just email me.Linda


----------



## ldt

I started taking the caltrate 1 week ago and what a difference. I started with 3 tablets a day but had to cut back and take half tablets 3 times a day due to gas. I am up to a hole one in the am and a hole one in the pm. Just a half at noon. A little gas still but my D is so much better. I don't know how to thank LNAP. This is a God send. I would tell anyone with IBS(D) to try it it can't hurt and it sure did help me. LDT


----------



## neicy52

I started the calcium last Saturday, with the half dosage, after every meal. Then after the third day upped it to a whole one, after every meal. Well, I guess that I'm not one of the lucky ones, that have had success with it, because my loose watery bm's, have hit me with a venegence. I'm running to the bathroom up to 10 times a day now. Has anyone else had this experience, or reaction to calcium??


----------



## LNAPE

neicy52,Let me ask what kind of calcium did you take and did it contain magnesium. If so this could be the cause of the increased diarrhea.You need calcium carbonate and vitamin d.Linda


----------



## neicy52

Hi Linda! I have the right kind of calcium. Not the one with magnesium. Caltrate 600 with D. Do most of you not have your gallbladders? I still have mine. If that makes a difference, one way or the other. I really don't know. I have an appt. next Friday with a new GI, so hopefully, we can get the ball rolling, and with all the info I've acquired from this board, I defintiely won't be going in blindfolded. Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## LNAPE

neicy52,You may be having a problem with your Gall bladder and its functioning properly and sometimes this takes a while to find out. All a long your are suffering. So if that is the case calcium may not help too much until you can find out the real cause. I have had my gall bladder remove in 1976 and before that for about a year had problems until it was discovered. The after having it remove the diarrhea started. I am glad you are going to get checked out maybe with a good doc and the info you now have you can come up with the cause of your problem Good Luck.Linda


----------



## Sigal

Hi Linda --I've been on fiber, equalactin and peppermint oil (with some ibsacol for good luck!) for about 4 months now and have had ups and downs. I started the caltrate 600 plus D yesterday and had the best day in ages. I still needed my morning dose of 2 immodium, but I am not in pain, have no gas --I just hope it lasts!THANK YOU!


----------



## lass

Hello,Yep I agree with the fact that Caltrate Plus is brilliant. I can actually get to Uni each day and not worry about the short distance in the car! For longer trips i.e. shopping, good old immodium it has to be.Unfortunatly there is only one wee problem with Caltrate. I don't know if anyone else in the UK has noticed but Caltrate seems to be dissapearing from the shops. I have tried everywhere and they all say that it's no longer stocked.







Does anyone know why suddenly everyone has stopped stocking it and if there is anywhere else I can get it...on-line perhaps?Thank for your help, I'm nearly running out of my stock!C-A


----------



## LNAPE

If I am not mistaken I think a place called Boots might have it. I have heard from time to time there has been some difficulty getting it there.Good Luck,Linda


----------



## modular mary

hi Linda,i think i might finally be one of the converted...i bought a bottle of 100OCa/500Mg supplement a month ago to try the calcium theory, while it helped my period it didn't help my IBS...well this morning i had horrible D so i went to Eckerds first thing and bought exactly what you recommend Caltrate 600 plus. I can't believe it but i just had a lovely, satisfying BM on the same day as having D!?!, i am very optimistic about the future....THANKS for your zest and zeal for spreading the word about caltrate! However, i am very dismayed at the ingredients list: mineral oil, polysorbate 80, corn starch, canola oil, caranauba wax, gelatin, polyethelene glycol, sucrose, and all of those artificial colors...i don't usually put any of those in my body...i'm hoping by the time i finish this bottle i can find a brand without all of this unecessary ####..i work in a health food store so i'll pore through the vitamin catalogs...any recommendations?mm


----------



## LNAPE

mm,I think the problem with what you were taking was the magnesium. It most likely added to the diarrhea as that is a side effect of magnesium. So now if you can come up with a calcium carbonate 600 mg with vitamin d that may be all you need. I have had the most succes with the caltrate brand that has vitamin d and added minerals.Linda


----------



## lass

Hi Linda,Thanks for the reply. Unfortunatly Boots don't have it either. I've been to every chemist in about a 20 miles radius and phoned all the others. I have also contacted the Caltrate distributer in the UK and they say that they have a terminal stock problem in the UK and advise that I take something else as they don't think they willever have it again. Argg. The folk pharmicist I did contact could not suggest anything else avaliable here that has the same composition, so looks like time to do some international web shopping. I hope I won't have a prob bringing meds in throught the post.If anyone else in the UK knows of another source please could they post it here. Thanks.Thank you for your help,C-A


----------



## Sigal

Hi Linda,I'm posting this here so other people will be encouraged. I've been on the caltrate 600 for 2 weeks now and am feeling better. I still have D (or very soft BM) but I have no pain and very little gas. I've also been taking immodium -- but much less than before. Only one pill on mornings when I need to leave for work at 7am, instead of 2 pills every day.Thanks again for the great advice.Sigal


----------



## LNAPE

Sigal,Please let me know if I can help you adjust do the calcium will do a better job for you. Timing is everything. Remain consistent and adjust the amounts a bit and it can get even better.Linda


----------



## cindy80004

Grammy - SO HAPPY to read that calcium worked for you, too! Thank God for LNAPE for starting this thread so long ago. I have been taking calcium for almost 2 years now and it has changed my life. For those of you who have had success and then it seemed to stop working, PLEASE DON'T GIVE UP! As LNAPE says, everyone has times of just upset tummys. LNAPE has dedicated so much of her time and efforts and research to this subject. I wish more people knew this thread was here. I try to send any new folks over here and suggest we all do. Good luck to everyone and I hope you have a wonderful Thanksgiving. Cindy(p.s. - Linda, this is Cindy from Arvada....I'm still here and thank you again from the bottom of my heart)


----------



## Monica111

Wow! I'm am so excited about this. I'm going out tomorrow to buy my Calcium. I have Citrical in the cupboard but from what you said, I gather that this is not the right thing...THANKS SO MUCH!Monica


----------



## LNAPE

Monica,Citracal is calcium citrate which is easier on the stomach and you do not have to take it with food but it is the calcium carbonate form of calcium you need to help with the diarrhea. Calcium carbonate has the binding effect and soaks up excess bile and water and thus you can get a more solid BM. Let me know if you need help and you can email me if you like.Linda


----------



## LNAPE

Cindy,Thank you too for coming back and posting the success you are having. This may be what it takes for just one more person to break down and give it a try. I know how simple it sounds and after all the drugs and pain and suffering I am sure most think this could not be the answer.Nice to hear from you again.Take Care,Linda


----------



## mkoonie

Two years with calcium and I'm diarrhea free!







Thanks Linda!Jen


----------



## LNAPE

Jen,Thanks for posting and I hope you have a great Holiday Season.Linda


----------



## vere76

Is Caltrate 600 plus is what I need to try? And can you get calcium with out magnesium? And if so would that be more effective?


----------



## Jadair

Hi everyone here!!I'm IBS-C, but still take Calcium.Everyone have a wonderful day,Jadair


----------



## LNAPE

Jadair,Because calcium is very binding maybe that is the real reason for your constipation. You need to look and see how much you are taking and what the ingredients and form of calcium you are on. Long ago I used to work in a pharmacy and may women would come in to get calcium because the docs told them they needed to take it to help prevent bone loss and in the same trip they would buy stool softeners and laxatives. At that time I was not aware of how binding calcium was and it did not dawn on me this could have been the reason they needed the laxatives.I know we all need the extra calcium but if it is making you constipated you may want to get a calcium supplement that has calcium citrate and magnesium with a two to on ratio. So that would be like 300 mg of calcium and 150 mg of magnesium. This may work better for you.Linda


----------



## LNAPE

vere,I you have diarrhea calcium carbonate it the right form of calcium for you. It should have some vitamin D also and a small amount of magnesium is acceptable because it is so binding and this helps to keep you from becoming constipated. If you wanted to use the Caltrate Brand and are afraid of the magnesium then get the bottle that is pink and white. It has calcium carbonate 600 mg and Vitamin D 200 IU. It may had magnesium listed in the chemical ingredients but this is so small it is unmeasurable and is okay to try.Linda


----------



## MALI

Please understand that i'm glad for all of you that had good results with calcium. However, i read a post on this BB some time ago from someone that got kidney stones from these high doses of calcium. Not taking any chances, Got enough problems as it is. Give me Lotronex!


----------



## LNAPE

Taking 1800 MG a day of calcium is more than okay unless you have some problem processing the calcium. Calcium does not cause kidney stones. Oxalates do. Calcium helps the body get rid of the oxalates.Linda


----------



## vere76

Do you have to eat every time you take calcium,or can you take it on an empty stomach, just wondering because I never eat breakfast?


----------



## LNAPE

vere,If you do not eat even a snack it will cause you to have indigestion. So just eat a small snack if you can when you take the calcium.Linda


----------



## pariclete

Linda:Just an update. I've been taking the calcium for about 5 months now and it's working great!!!I've been able to eat things I haven't in years and, more importantly, I don't get trapped in the bathroom for 30 minutes or have panic attacks because my stomach's gurgling during my commute.I hope you have a great holiday!!!


----------



## Alison01

Linda,I was just wondering what your thoughts might be on my problem. I alternate from d to c, back and forth. I'm not sure about the magnesium. Would having metamucil and the calcium with little magnesium be better? I'm getting so tired of always being sick. I would like to give calcium a try, but not really sure where to start. Having d now two days, but that could change. I'm also on sertraline, which is susposed to cause d, but doesn't seem to do anything for my c when I have it.Thanks. Bye for now! Lissy Merry Christmas Everyone.


----------



## shell389

Hi Linda and everyone! Just wanted to post to let everyone know it has been one year on November 23rd since I started the Calcium and what a great year it was. I had less than 10 D attacks and I could always pinpoint the reason why. (food triggers, antiobiotics) I have told many people I know that have IBS about it and that they should give it a try. It is really worth trying. I was never one to like to take any medication but my IBS was getting so bad I knew I needed to do something. I am so thankful that I found these bullentin boards and Linda's advice!!!! After all, as a woman my body needs calcium anyway (and I am not a milk drinker) so this benefits me in more than one way. So, just wanted to post an update and tell anyone that is thinking about trying this it is worth a shot. It has been like a miracle for me. I use to have attacks like 3 out of 7 evenings a week and never wanted to go anywhere after dinner. Now I can go out and I don't even worry if there is a bathroom there. When I did have those few attacks this year they were also very mild compared to those in the past. I still only need to take 1/2 pill with each meal. A big Thank You to Linda!!!! What a difference you have made in so many lives with your advice. God Bless and Happy Holidays to all. Michelle


----------



## LNAPE

shell,Thank you so much for posting the great success you have had over the last year. It is still successful for me also even after 4 plus years.Happy Holidays.Lissy,I do think you should use the calcium with the magnesium and start with 1/2 in the morning and 1/2 at dinner. Hopefully this will help you right now with the diarrhea. Then when things settle in with this dose at least 3 days I would make an adjustment as to what is happening. If you do not have a BM and you feel the constipation don't take calcium that day. Then when you go if it is still soft but not watery then go on 1/2 tablet a day. Then I would consider the time I take it. That would be the meal before you have your usual diarrhea attack. SO I mean if it is in the morning you usually have diarrhea then either at dinner or even better at bedtime with a small snack so it does not upset the stomach. You have to play around with it for a while and when you see how it effects you if you write me again with that info maybe I can offer some more suggestions.Happy Holidays,Linda


----------



## Alison01

Linda,Great...thank-you for your take on this. I will keep you posted. I will go shopping for it tomorrow. Thanks again. Bye for now!Lissy


----------



## styles

Hey All...I posted a reply elsewhere, but wanted to let everyone here know that I'm having great success with the clacium as well.







It's only been a few days, but I take 1/2 with each meal, and so far, so good!







Even ate a meal at work with no problems AND had PIZZA (my favourite food in the world, and one I always react to!!)







Found a High Potency calcium supp 600mg Clacium (citrate & carbonate combo) with Vit D...I only take 1/2 tablet per meal...brand name is Quest (blue and white bottle)...just in case anyone is curious.Linda THANK YOU so much for the advice. I think this is going to change my life!!







Styles


----------



## LNAPE

styles,Thank you for letting us know of your recent success. It is great isn't it to be able to eat once again without fear. It does take time so add things slowly that you thought you could not eat and keep us posted.Linda


----------



## sueby

Working wonders!!16 days D-free. No urgencies! Travelled 4 flights across Australia. Did a 5-hour car trip, shopped, 2 boat trips to the Barrier Reef, snorkelled, shared houses with other families (only 1 toilet). Bowel motions contained to one or two early morning stints, then free for the day to do whatever. A dream come-true.If your hesitating - don't!!! On advice I'm searching for a colloidal form of the dose, as it will provide greater absorption of the calcium, for prevention of osteoporosis. Linda any clues on this? I'm in Australia.


----------



## LNAPE

Sue,Thanks for letting us knoe you also are having success with the calcium. If you are doing well with what you are taking then why would you want to lood for another form that may not work as well or if at all. Alle forms of calcium do not work the same. If you are like me and have spent such al long time trying to find a solution and one I did I have made any other changes like looking for some other calcium. I do not knoe how much you are taking but don't mess with a good thing for now.Thanks Again,Linda


----------



## LNAPE

If you type collidal calcium in the search box you will get all kinds of info on what you are looking for. It may not be a good choice though becaues what helps with diarrhea is the excess calcium that does not get absorbed and passes through the system soaking up excess water bile and whatever to give you a more solid BM. You may end up with a liquid form of calcium that has less of this and even more magnesium than would be helpful and not do a good job.Linda


----------



## kimmy71

Two weeks on Caltrate........and I'm feeling...WONDERFUL!!!!





















The urgency is gone....I'm taking a half pill with every meal and I'm doing Mike's Hypnotherapy tapes. Thank you Linda...for encouraging me to try the calcium. I think it just might be life changing for me


----------



## kimmy71

Just wanted to add this ....I went to my family doctor today for something for my daughter and I told my doctor how well the caltrate was working for me and she was not one bit surprised. She already knew what a good mix caltrate and the big d make. So I wonder why I was prescribed paxil at my last appt














lolololol (which by the way I am NOT taking


----------



## reprisal

I have a couple questions.Does the calcium work just as well with men as it does women. I've noticed a lot of females posting great results, but not many males. Also, I am very mentally addicted to immodium, as a solver of my problem...how can I make the transition to caltrate and off the immodium. I think I am going to try the calcium because it seems much healthier.


----------



## reprisal

Also, does it matter that I still have my gallbladder? I have seen that most of the posters on this topic have had their gallbladder removed. I am curious cause this calcium seems to really work.


----------



## LNAPE

Calcium does work for men as well as women but it does not work for everyone. All calcium is not the same so be sure to get the right form to start. As you have read it helps a lot of us and is much better than meds if you can get it to help. It is a daily thing and you must work out a dose that helps you. Start slow with 1/2 tablet with your meals 3 times a day at least 4 or 5 hours apart. In the first 3 days you may have some gas and indigestion until you adjust to taking it but not too bad if you start slow. You can still take the immodium if you think you need to but soon you will see you may not need it. If you have been on the imodium for a while then your body will need to adjust without it so maybe stop it slowly lowering the dose over time. Be sure not to let your self get constipated with the calcium. If you only have trouble a few times a month then you may not need as much as some. I am here if you need help so email me if you like. I have lots of feed back on the calcium and maybe I can help.Linda


----------



## Pat_H

I've had IBS-D for over 3 years and was a former successful Lotronex user. But since Lotronex was pulled from the market I tried the calcium. It takes a while so don't give up. It really works! Thanks ,Linda, for being here and helping so unselfishly. I had 2 - 20 bouts of D every day. I was a perfect candidate for Lotronex. But it has many potentially bad side effects and is very expensive. This is what works for me: I take one 600 mg plain calcium carbonate in the morning with breakfast, one 600 mg Calcium Carbonate with Vit. D at lunch ( Vit. D is fat soluble so it sticks around in your system helping you to absorb the calcium from the previous pill). Usually I take 1/2 pill of plain at supper, but if my feet have cramped at all during the day(lack of magnesium) I take 1/2 tab. chewable Caltrate (it has magnesium in it). I keep a little container in my purse with a couple of pills of each so that I have some on hand at all times. I never know when I will be at home or not. I also take one multivitamin/mineral every day with breakfast. As Linda has said you have to play around with it to find what works for you. I still have my gallbladder, just IBS. Thanks again, Linda. You are so very much appreciated!!!!!!!!


----------



## LNAPE

Thanks Pat for your input on what and how you take the calcium to help you. I hate to see people get on anxiety meds and put up with more side effect than necessary and you letting one of our fellow suffers know what you do helps a lot also. I want to help everyone I can all they need to do is ask and email is best to be sure I see the message.Linda


----------



## reprisal

I was just curiuos if I could take TUMS with calcium supplement instead of caltrate. There is no magnesium in the ingredients, and the active ingredient is calcium carbonate. Each pill has 300mg of "elemental calcium." Just curious, cuz I have been trying it for a few days, waiting longer to see results.


----------



## modular mary

hello calcium crewits been 2 months now and caltrate is still giving me a new life....i wanted to write to say that not only has it eliminated my really yukky, urgent BMs, and drastically reduced the gas and bloating, i also seem to have lost the feeling that if i dont eat i will kill somebody...i can go for hours without eating and still feel ok...tho i do my very best when i snack all day...anyways...if you are wondering if you should try it....just do it!...zoloft for OCD helps with anxiety that causes IBS but for the plain physical problems Caltrate is the ONLY thing that has turned my life around...YAY!!!mm formerly IBS-D with the gallbladder i was born with


----------



## LNAPE

mm,Thanks for letting us know there is another success out there taking their calcium daily to help with such a horrible problem. I don't know how long you suffered but I did for 23 years and nothing seemed to help. It is with post like yours that will keep us spreading the info and maybe helping someone else.Linda


----------



## modular mary

LNAPEhi again...i am on a yahoo IBS list and i have been telling people about caltrate with several good results....however some people are concerned about stones and calcium in muscle tissue....do you have a response to this email? I feel like i am in over my head....i keep putting the link to this page but i'm not sure if people are lookingthanksmmemail:"From a Nutrition point of view, taking so much calcuim can be very degenerative. You should consult with your doctor first. Taking in so much calcium but a lack of magniesum (which would make the calcium in effective for IBS-D), and a lack of vitamin K, C, and I believe E (If my memory serves me correct), that calcuim absorbtion is very difficult into the bones, so it ends up 2 places. One is your stool but the other is in the soft tissuses of the muscles. This is good and bad. Some calcium in the soft tissues is good, but in the long term at such a high doesage could cause mild to sevre problems later on (from 3 to 10 years later). Be very carefull how you use this before you research it well. If this is a risk you want to take, then ok, but ..... ask your doctors very SPECIFIC questions. If they dont know, have them look it up!Take care,****Shiatsu practioner/ Nutritionist in trainingPS, I used to use caltrate too...


----------



## LNAPE

It sounds that some people do not really understand you are not taking more calcium than is recommended on a daily basis. If you take 3 full tables a day you are getting 1800 mg and it has been shown that taking 2000 mg a day is very safe.Your body can process about 500 mg of calcium at a time and about 40% of that gets to the bones and the rest is gotten rid of in you waste. This part is what is helpful in controling diarrhea because the calcium absorbs excess water and other bodily fluids and helps to give a firm BM.As for kidney stones calcium has been shown since the mid nineties that is does not cause kideny stones be is helpful in preventing them. Kidney stones are caused by oxilates in your food and the calcium also helps in getting rid of the oxilates in food and thus is a help in preventing kidney stones. Now some people do not process calcium in a normal way may have other problems but for most of us it is very safe and helpful to help prevent bone loss in later years and the side effect of firming the bm's is a very good one if you get diarrhea all the time.Linda


----------



## Anna Anderson

Hi Linda, are you saying Tums are good for ibs d type?And are they suitable to take whilst you are breast feeding?The chemist said i can't take caltrate because of the vitamin D in it.The calcium tablets he gave me contain calcium carbonate,sorbital,maltodextrin,maize starch,flavouring,anti-caking agent(magnesium stearate)sweetener(aspartme)contains a source of phenylalaine.I'm desperate to try calcium but i don't wan't to give up breast feeding yet.can you help me?If i can take tums,are they as good as caltrate for ibs D type? Anna


----------



## LNAPE

Anna UK,I don't know why he would say not to take vitamin D you may want to ask your doctor on that. The Vitamin D helps the the calcium absorbed into the bones. Tums may be okay to try but may not help because they get disolved so quickly and you don't get the same effect as taking the tablets that disolve much slower and have time to go trough you system soaking up excess bile and water to give a more solid BM. Did the prenatal vitamins have Vitamin D in them I am sure they must have.Linda


----------



## LNAPE

I hope you are all doing well and if any one out there who is wanting to try the calcium needs any help just email me and I will do what I can to help you work out a dose that may help you.Linda


----------



## kodiakgirl

i am a recently diagnoised ibs-d. came on after a bad stomach flu and has gotten to the point where i am currently disabled by it. dr. put me on lotronex, seems to be helping a bit. but i don't feel good about taking meds, calcium looks like a much better option. but how do i switch? do you have recomendations? a friend reccomended a cal-mag supplement and i learned the hard way that it doesn't work for me. thanks


----------



## Linebacker28

Never heard of this before. I have been IBS-D for way over 8 years now and it's a pain in my butt







I am going right now to the drug store and buy the calcium. I hope it works. It will be so nice to be semi normal again. I will keep you posted on it. THANKS !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dragon6789

does the calcium caltrate work for men with IBS with alternating diarrhea and slow bowel movements. constipation has not been a problem for me. whenever I get bad IBS symptoms, I become a couch potato to reduce the physical symptoms. I have painful cramps and bloating and lots of gas, and feel like I swallowed 2 balloons, one sits in my stomach, the other sits in large intestine under my left ribs. Does calcium help reduce those symptoms? I am taking amitriptyline right now, it has help reduced my symptoms so far, but I have terrible side effects with urinary retention, and painful cramps/spasms with bowel movements. I may need to stop amitriptyline because of this side effect and will need an alternative to help me.I hate the pain and want doctors to cure this problem immediately!!!


----------



## IBSNemesis2

Steven:I'm not a man but I had similar symptoms to yours. The Caltrate has helped a bit with them but I still do get pain and gas at times. For me, I was terrified to leave the house before I found this board and starting taking the Caltrate.I feel like I can deal with discomfort but not the fear of crapping my pants. (I hope that was helpful.)Also, I was lurking for the last 2 months or so and wanted to take this opportunity to thank Linda for all of her advice to others since I took it myself and it's really helped.Thanks Linda!


----------



## reprisal

Steve, I am a super lucky guy with messed up innards too!!! and I also asked LNAPE if calcium worked for men, she said yes. I have been taking Caltrate for about 2 months and have only had one loose BM, and it wasn't anything like my "attacks" used to be before.I really think the Caltrate is working, I can tell because if I take more than usual I get constipated, which I don't mind that much. I do have a question for LNAPE though...: When you take a caltrate dosage with food, is the calcium soaking up the excess liquid from that meal? or does the calcium sit in your gut soaking up excess liquid regardless of when or how much you eat? I ask this because I have been taking my doses (1 pill in morning, 1/2 at lunch, and 1 with dinner) all with my meals. I am really just curious if I can do away with that 1/2 pill at lunch without risking problems. I seem to be a little more C than I like, so I figure just reduce the doses some.Thanks LNAPE


----------



## LNAPE

Moria,Thank you for letting us know you too feel the calcium is helping. There may be some ways to work out the doseage to get you more confident with going out or it could be that time will take care of the anxiety as you see you will do fine.Linda


----------



## LNAPE

reprisal,Well I am please you are getting some good results also. Let me see if I can explain how it works. When you take the tablet your body can only process about 500 mg at once so about 40% of that gets to the bones and the rest passed through your system over a period of time soaking up excess fluids. It seems the way I feel about it is that the tablet you take at breakfast helps at lunch and the tablet you take at dinner helps with breakfast because you have a constant supply passing through your system. I know if I miss I would get diarrhea in about 12 hours for others it may be shorter time or longer time. This is why it is important to keep a consistent supply going through the body every day.You don't want to make yourself constipated so maybe for you a full tablet in the morning and a full tablet at dinner would be enough. It is taken with food to keep it from upsetting you stomach mostly and it gets processed better also with food.As you will see if you do get an attack it is usually not as bad or as long as before the calcium so don't be afraid to make some adjustments.LindaLinda


----------



## styles

LNAPE...have you ever had D attacks while on the calcium? i've been doing the claclium for a few months now, seems to have been helping. but i have had 3 "attacks" in the past 2 weeks







(each lasting for days) with no change in the calcium i've been taking and no change in stress levels, etc.







actually, to the contrary, i've been feeling really great and upbeat because it seemed to be working so well!! any ideas? (i'm going to try hypnotherapy today)styles


----------



## LNAPE

styles,I have at times and it did not last as long as before or was painful. You can also get digestion problems just as normal people from bad food etc. I avoid salad bars because the food sits out who knows at what temps and has always been a fear of mine. It does take time for you intestines to recover from so much upset over a long period of time. Also at first when it was time for my period I might have and a little trouble but after about 3 months on the calcium this also got better. Try to stay consistent and pay attention to what you might have eated like iceburg lettuce is always a no no for me when I eat out. I think they add something to keep it looking fresh and I usually get a slight problem from that. I can eat it at home and do fine. There are so many bacteria in every thing we eat or drink even toothpaste and when you have what we have it is hard to really pick out if it is IBS or something else affecting us.Linda


----------



## styles

thanks linda...i'm pretty sure one of my incidences was just bad food at a restaraunt, not sure about the other. i'm still sticking with my clacium and i've pass the info on to several others i know. tried some hypnosis and got some good relaxation techniques to reduce anxiety. guess it'll just take a few more years (haha) to figure out what foods to avoid when eating out!!!thanks again,styles


----------



## ronr

i been taking calcium for 3 days now and so far so good but today i got D.i dont know why i took my pills before i ate but i did try some drinking some coke today but i ate two twix bars to night and about 20 min after i ate them i got D.do you think it could be the chocolate?seems to me it was since it was not to soon after.is chocolate known to be bad for IBS?thanks


----------



## ronr

i just thought of this after i posted but do you think when you get D when you take calcium that you should up the dose that day from 3 to 4 to stop the D or no?


----------



## Chris43

I would like to thank Linda for her help about calcium. I have been taking it for about a month now and after the first few days have had no D. I have also started to take Maxicol fibre + acidophilus. I have now reduced my imodium and feel that I have gained control back which should help with my anxiety about going out. Thank you very much for the helpful info on this site.


----------



## goingforward

Hi, I bought calcium carbonate at Wal-Mart today, the generic brand which is cheaper and the same as Caltrate. I'm hoping this will help to control my IBS-D which have been way out of control lately. Having D like 7 or 8 times a day. I'll take 3 per day for a total of 1800mg per day and give it some time. I sure hope this works to decrease the D for me. Thanks for all the good advice here. Take care. Jeff


----------



## ronr

is there any Caltrate that has no magnesium in it that would help someone?i tryed that caltrate 600 but its not working like i want it too.


----------



## LNAPE

goingforward,You may want to start with 1/2 tablet with your 3 meals for at least 3 days to slowly work you way into the calcium this helps you from having indigestion and gas or mild gas may still happen. DO not take 3 pills at once it has to be spread out over the day at least 4 or 5 hours apart with food. Good luck and let me know if you need any help.Linda


----------



## ronr

oh well i give up on this calcium thing.been taking the caltrate for about 2 weeks and i got D today.i just started taking caltrate 600 D yesterday i took three of them yesterday and still got D i give up im so sad.


----------



## Go Girl

Hi ronrSorry to read that you aren't doing so well on the calcium but don't give up altogether. Try adjusting the dosages as it seems that everyone's colon is different. Who knows, maybe if you take calcium with no mag. it will clear up.







I am taking straight calcium and it is working for my colon.(Actually I think C may be happening I might need the mag.) Hope you are feeling better- tomorrow is a new day.


----------



## LNAPE

ronr,Don't give up too soon it is well worth the effort to stick with it you just may take a littler longer.Linda


----------



## ronr

hi i will try to stick with it for a little longer i hope it works.


----------



## goingforward

Linda, I've been on calcium carbonate for 3 days now, I've been taking 3 tablets per day spread out throughout the day. I have had some indigestion but it seems to have stopped now. In just the 3 days it is already beginning to help me. Instead of the urgent need to go many times during the day I now only have to go about 2-3 times per day which is a major improvement. So far I'm very pleased with the results, thank you for the suggestion, I think this will work and make my IBS-D less severe. I'm still getting stools that are not formed and all water but hopefully with time that will improve. I am so glad though that it seems to have stopped the uncontrollable spasms and the need to go so many times a day. I am so happy to have found this website and your post about calcium carbonate. Three cheers for you from me Linda, Thanks!!!


----------



## LNAPE

goingforward,Some adjustments on time may help you more. If you want to email me I will try to help. If you are having a problem in the morning you may want to take a dose instead of at dinner at bedtime with a small snack. It is the dose before the problem time that helps. It has to have the time to pass through you system to help. Between dinner and breakfast is a long time so taking it later in the evening may be helpful. Also taking them too close is also not good. Regular intervals every day is the best. You sometimes get off schedule on weekends and you may see a bit difference there. I am here if you have questions.Linda


----------



## runtothetoilet

I been reading this board for a while now but never posted before.first off i tryed this caltrate for 12 days and im still gettting diarrhea.I dont think that calcium works for everyone.let me guess it worked for all you guys in a few days right?well its been 12 days and has not helped me yet.should i still keep taking it or put the bottle of caltrate in the trash?


----------



## LNAPE

Sometimes people get the Caltrate name brand of calcium mixed up with Citrate which is a form of calcium that is not the right one to use to help control diarrhea. First what are the ingredient s in the Calcium you are using. How much magnesium is there if any. I would be glad to help if you want to try to continue.Linda


----------



## ronr

after 3 weeks of taking caltrate i finally had a normal bowl.but i am taking a probiotic also and stoped all dairy and wheat.a wheat free diet is hard but hey if it helps then why not.i hope i continue to do normal bowls.can evryone that takes calcium eat what ever they want?im not sure about trying what use to bother my tummy like soda.pizza.steaks chicken etc.


----------



## LNAPE

I do eat all the things you metioned and more. It does take time to heal your system so wait a bit before you try them then take it slow in small amounts at first.My opinion is you should take as least as possible so you may want to stop the probiotics I feel this may only be needed if you take antibiotics from time to time not every day.Linda


----------



## ronr

ok i do take an antibiotic.but i feel the probiotic is something i need.


----------



## LNAPE

So if you are taking an antibiotic this may be the cause of you diarrhea problem.Linda


----------



## hedilu77

I have IBS/C/D, I've had it for many years, have C followed by bouts of D, suffer many cramps,and dizziness. spend an hour on the toilet.It's hard to plan any outing, because I never know when it's going to happen.I've had colonoscopies and sigmos.and everything is clean,I am so tired of explaining to people about this it's not a comfortable subject to talk about.My husband won't go anywhere, because he fears I may have another epidose Of D. I take emodium after D, but it constipates me for a week, if I take something for C, I have D.It's a losing battle with me. Does anyone have a solution for this.


----------



## gebby

Linda,I am new to calcium and I need your assistance. I am sure it may be on this site but instead of looking I thought it might be quicker to get your response. Please let me know how to get started with calcium, what to take, when to take and how much to take. Right now I am trying Colestid. I also take Wellbutrin, 100mg of B2 (migranes), 82mg aspirin, and I was taking a multi vitamin. Also I am a problem sleeper. Any help you can give I would greatly appreciate. As with other I am ready to get this in control. Thanks alot.


----------



## LNAPE

gebby,First thing is to check the side effects of the meds you are on and stop taking the multi vitamin and it may take a few day to get them out of you system. I found the vitamin c and e and the added magnesium which is usually in the multi vitamin can cause stomach upset. I emailed you the most up to date calcium info I have and try to follow as close as you can to get the best results. Please feel free to email me if you have trouble and I would be glad to help if I can.Linda


----------



## tiredwabbit

Well after reading everyone's posts about how much calcium supplements have helped you all so much, I think I will give it a shot, will be heading to the store as soon as I wake up in the morning. If this truly works for me and my body, it will be a miracle cure. It amazes me how something so simple could help so many. Even helping the dreaded spasms!!! wooooohooooo I am game for that. I have had this since I was 13 years old, I am 28 now and have just recently been diagnosed with IBS-D. Was given the wrong meds yesterday, was given Zelnorm, which is for those suffering IBS-C, so I never took it. So maybe this is a good thing, start off with a clean system, though I have been taking immodium. My abdomen is so bloated the only thing that I can wear are my pajama pants..I will be absolutely thrilled as will my whole family, if this works. THough my stomach has grown, I am losing weight, and though I would love to lose weight, this isn't the way I want to do it. So thank you Linda for keeping this thread alive for what is it, two years. It is an awesome job that you are doing, even if it doesn't work for me, I can see the results in others who have taken it. YOu have been a great source of help for those who need it. Amen to you and thank you for being here for those of us who are new, and wouldn't know otherwise. I have only read a few threads here and didn't even know that this one existed until you brought it to my attention, so I thank you for that. I appreciate hearing others stories. You all sound so much like me it is weird. It's nice (sorry) to know that I am not the only one going through this, that it isn't in my head, that it isn't just from stress(even though I know it is a big GIANT factor), that it isn't just gas, that we aren't whackos who are just suffering a bout of gas. We aren't hypochondriacs, are pain and our symptoms are real. IN the past month my IBS has become viscous. I would go D about 6 times a day, usually i would just have 1 bout after a meal. But even now being on the immodium, I still have D, but so far it was just once today, but the spasms are still with me and driving me bonkers.I am taking vicodin for pain in an unrelated incident, and I was only taking it rarely, but i have taken it a little more with the IBS the past few days (was taking 1 pill every couple of days) I take 1 everynight when I seem to be at my highest stress point, from dealing with my children all day, and it helps some with the pain and the spasms, gets them to relax a bit, but it doesn't last for long.......ANyways, I will hush now... Just seems now that I have found people to talk to and who understand, I can't seem to shut up!!!!!!THanks again and I will let you know how it goes with the calcium... I should be taking it anyways, I have many many bone issues at the moment, so this might even help with that....Wabbit


----------



## gebby

Linda,Thank you so much.....I will check my email tonight. I stopped the Multi Vitamin. I was amazed it had 100mg of magnesium in it. I remember reading no more than 40mg. I tried Vitamin E many moons ago but found it upset my stomach so I quit. When you say check the side effects of the meds are you also talking about the B2 and aspirin? Do I need to check if taking calcium would affect the other meds I am taking (Colestid and Wellbutrin)? It has been 20 plus years living with the dreaded condition. I am hoping and praying the calcium works. If the calcium works I wouldn't have to take the Colestid as even though it is a chlesterol medicine they also use it for IBS, I am not taking it for chlesterol. It sounds as if it works like the calcium. I will keep you posted. Thanks again.


----------



## LNAPE

gebby,Check the prescription meds with the pharmacist of you can look them up on the internet or ask you doctor to be sure.Linda


----------



## reprisal

LNAP,I just decided to touch base and report how calcium is going for me. So far, I believe it is a wonderful solution for IBS. I have been using Caltrate for about 6 months now, and within that time frame, I have had maybe 15 "attacks". I am still trying to figure out the cause of the random attacks, because they occur even when I am taking the calcium on a regular basis. I am trying to pin down foods that might cause them, but its hard to pinpoint a single food because it could be even be something as miniscule as a single spice. But so far so good on the calcium. I am still taking the immodium in the morning, just 2 pills, to keep me calm, and to calm my stomach. I did have a question though. Has anyone ever asked about Calcium Carbonate causing positional vertigo. Since I have been taking Caltrate, I have had two episodes of positional vertigo, and the one I have now has lasted over a month. I was doing some research and found that vertigo is caused by a dislocation of calcium carbonate particles in the inner ear. I was wondering if the calcium supplement might have caused this or maybe just increased the effects of this. Just a thought. I am going to the doctor again to present this idea to him and see what he thinks. But other than that. Things are going good on the caltrate, and I am doing things that I wouldn't have done 6 months ago. Thanks for all the help LNAPE.


----------



## LNAPE

reprisal,I am glad to here you are doing well. Sometimes if you are using the caltrate brand in the purple and white bottle if you take them too close together you are getting a little too much magnesium in a short period you may consider that. Taking immodium may give you a rebound effect also after stopping the diarrhea for a day or two you will have a diarrhea event to get things moving again. You got me on the vertigo I have never had any reports of it making someone dizzy. I know having too much wax in the ear can cause this so it may be a simple as getting the wax cleaned out by the doctor.Let us know what you find out so we can add this to our arsenal of problems and solutions to taking calcium to help control diarrhea.Was the attacks that you had short lived. I have found this to be true.Linda


----------



## reprisal

Yes LNAPE, thats the great improvement I have experienced. The attacks are usually only one, and no "aftershock" attack like before. Plus, the attacks aren't as severe, not making me sweat and hurt for like 30 minutes. I still get that feeling sometimes like I HAVE TO GO NOW...but usually I can calm myself and it turns out to be nothing, 95% of the time. I do get gas quite a bit, but I guess that is normal with this amount of calcium. Its not unbearable gas, I just take a half of gas-x and its gone. But overall, major improvement in the attacks rate of occurance and severity.


----------



## LNAPE

reprisal,You may want to check the Gas X for magnesium I don't know if it has that in it but if you take it to relieve the gas if it contains magnesium that may sent you to the bathroom for a quick session of relief. I know Mallox and Mylanta have magnesium.Linda


----------



## missbeingnormal

I am totally new to this. It's my first message board ever (hope I am doing this right !) Anyway...I have been dealing with my IBS "Big D" for too long to think about. Yesterday, I was having a great day, exercised, watching a favorite movie, then right after lunch, that unfortunate, familiar feeling came over me and I had to sprint to the bathroom.







Well, enough was enough. I cried for about an hour ("I can't take it anymore, Why me, I want to be normal again,"...that kind of crying). So, I decided to do some research on the internet to see if there were any suggestions or new things I have not heard of. I found this website and this discussion. I cannot describe the feeling of almost joy that I had to learn that I am not alone. That so many others have been slave to the bathroom and so many others, like me, fear even leaving the house. My boyfriend came home from work last night and my happy tears of hope prompted an immediate trip to Target for that purple and white box. I started my 1/2 dose last night, and have continued my 1/2 doses with a meal 3 times today. No D at all today!It is too soon to say if this is the answer for me, but thanks to Linda and all the rest of you, all wonderful 20 pages of you







, I feel like I have hope again. I wish I discovered this site sooner. Loosing hope is not something I would wish on anyone. I used to be the "life of the party" going out every night, going on wonderful vacations and trips with my boyfriend and family, running, going to barbecues, going out to dinner...Then this mess. I am 31 years old and scared to get in the car for the 5 minute car ride to work each day. I don't return phone calls to friends anymore, and I don't get invited to go places anymore. I guess after 2 years of making excuses for not going out (who wants to admit to the D life?), people assume you are not their friend anymore.I want my life back. I'm tired of lying, being scared, being stuck at home, being stuck in a job I hate (why leave my job? I work in an office by myself with a private bathroom)...When I read about Caltrate, it was like a dream come true.I will keep you posted. I really feel that this is finally the answer for me. Thank you Linda. Yours was the first post I read.


----------



## LNAPE

I am glad you found us. I would be gald to offer any help I can so if you seem to be having trouble with the calcium please feel free to email and I will see if I have a feed back that may help you. It seems you are on the track to feeling better. It is no cure only a control so it must be taken every day as you find out the right amount to control the diarrhea. Here is to a busy life once again.Linda


----------



## patric2003

Linda, i have emailed you before and you've always answered and been helpful,maybe you can again..im IBS/D ...started the calcium may 2002..within 2 days i was back to normal...no more diaarher,cramps,really normal every day..this lasted for one month and then the calcium no longer had any effect..i stayed on it for another month or so then i stopped it...this April i was really feeling lousey with all the symptoms so i started the pink caltrate again 3x a day..within 48 hours i was back to normal again!...once again it lasted one month then back to ibs symptoms..this time however i have continued to take the calcium even though it stopped working..it seems for my self and some others who have wrote in that the calcium DEFINATLY DOES WORK, but that my system must get used to it....same thing happened with levbid...worked like a charm for 3 weeks then bam!back to IBS symtoms.... what id like to try is to use it for a month then stop,let it wear out of my system then start over again..since its not a prescription med this seems safe enough to do...my question is how long does it take for the calcium to wear out of your body so i can reintroduce it back in in hopes of repeating the good results some of us have when we first start taking it....Thanks Linda


----------



## LNAPE

patric,The calcium cycle is just on a daily basis. You body can only process about 500 mg at once and only 40% of that gets to the bones and the rest is gotten rid of in your waste. So it really doesn't bulid up over a long period or as I think building a tolerance would also seem unlikely. Your time of the dose may be critical for you. IF you worst time is in the morning then take one calcium at bedtime with a small snack. Foods to avoid would be Iceberg lettuce and high acid foods.If you take other meds check the side effects and see if any have diarrhea as a side effect.Linda


----------



## RosamundeJane

Just wanted to say that I've been taking 900 mg. of calcium in the form of calcium carbonate for about a year now and the diarrhea is 90% controlled. This is a major improvement since last year at this time I was practically housebound (or toilet bound) and worried to death because my husband had booked a 16 day bus trip in England, Scotland and Ireland and I had no idea how I was going to manage it. That's when I started reading this site and found the advice about taking calcium. And it worked. I thank God every day for this. I just wanted to thank LNAPE and everyone else who recommended it. It was a lifesaver.


----------



## gebby

This is for Linda,I have completely stopped all vitamins etc except for my Wellbutrin (depression). I tried the calcium twice as stated in my previous posts. I am ready to try again and hopefully it does not act the way it did before. I am now having problems with hemorroids. They are causing me extreme pain at times. Do you know of anything that can be used without going to the doctor? I tried Prep H but that was useless. I need to get both the IBS and hemorroids under control. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## LNAPE

gebby,Just start with calcium carbonate and vitamin D now and take 1/2 tablet with your 3 meals for the first 3 days. If you can get the diarrhea under control then the Hemmroids too will get better. Sitting in hot bath has helped me and some Tucks to sooth and clean yourself may help. Lotion on the toilet paper too has been good at times. Just any kind really to help keep things clean and moist.Let me know how you do.Linda


----------



## gebby

Linda,I started with the calcium carbonate with vitamin D before I read your reply. It does not have any magnesium in it. I took a whole one this morning, lunch and dinner. So far so good but maybe it is too soon to tell. Right now I feel rather bloated but no D and no urgent runs to the bathroom, no pun intended. (of course I had chili for dinner) I hope this does not give me IBS C. Should I go back down to 1/2 for a couple of days?Thanks for the assistance.


----------



## LNAPE

gebby,It is better to do 1/2 tablet at each meal it seems like the bloating could be caused by taking the full tablet and not giving yourself time to adjust. I did it that way though just to get rid of the diarrhea and put up with the indigestion and gas for the first 3 days. You may also not need the full 3 tablets but you won't know unless you work you way up. You can always cut back and if you get constipated do not let this go on very long stop totally until you have a BM then start back again.Linda


----------



## gebby

Linda,It's me again. This is really getting me down. My question to you is - does it take a while for the calcium to work? I guess I am wishing for a miracle cure immediately. I am trying the calcium and the next day had troubles again. First it was pain, then a trip to the bathroom and after 3 trips and D I was ok. Do I need to build up the calcium before I see results. Thanks again.


----------



## LNAPE

gebby,If you take other meds it sometimes takes a little longer because of side effect of the meds you may be on. It is better to take as few things as possible and work your way up to 3 tablets of calcium carbonate one at each meal at least 4 or 5 hours apart. Be sure you have the right form of calcium and get one with just calcium carbonate and vitamin d for now. Take no multi vitamin. It does take longer for some. You can still take imodium with the calcium if you need it.Linda


----------



## mdonbru

hello all -I'm new here, but not new to gut problems. I have suffered stomach upset, reflux, pain, bloating and recurrent diarrhea attacks for 25+ years with no real diagnosis or relief. I finally got fed up with it and started getting proactive after years of putting up with it. The good news is that my GP is sympathetic and believes me - I guess I wasn't expecting that. He has known me for years and knows I have had problems - but I never thought they were severe enough to really do anything until recently, when I began having much more severe and frequent attacks. I went to see him yesterday for the 2nd time this week - he is doing a series of blood tests, leading up to the more invasive scope tests he feels he needs to do to rule out IBD, Colitis and Crohn's. His feeling, and mine, is that I will end up with an IBS diagnosis.The really good news is that more docs, mine at least, seem to be aware that calcium can really help. I was going to suggest to him that I try this, but he beat me to it and brought it up before I had the chance. I was reading the earlier posts in this thread, from like 2 years ago, and I was worried that he would think I was nuts for trying it, but he's supportive. I may not even need all the other tests. I have great hope that this will help me. I can't really afford all those tests or a bunch of prescription meds.Started this morning with a whole caltrate 600+ - no bad effects so far. Wish me luck!I do have a question that I know I saw addressed somewhere on the BB - but I can't remember where. How would I introduce citrucel into the routine? Should I wait a while on the calcium regime before starting that? And how much of the citrucel should I take? Linda do you know? Or anyone else - I'd appreciate some advice.Thanks!!!


----------



## LNAPE

I would not add any thing else at this time. You can work your way up to 3 full tablets a day with food or any combination of 1/2 tablets and whold tables it is trial and error. The fiber supplement can add bloating and other things to the mix so I would give the calcium time to help first. Linda


----------



## gebby

Linda,Well it's me again. I am so confused and disgusted I am about to go nuts. I am not sure anymore what type of IBS I have. I thought sure it was D but ??? I have tried the Calcium with Vitamin D and no magnesium. This did not seem to help. Here is what happens to me. I am good for a couple of days then a have a day of C. The next day I start the terrible stomach aches. This lasts for 15-30 minutes then a trip to the bathroom. After several trips and BM's (D at the end) the episode is done and I am exhausted. At time I get nervous and stressed and then the trip to the bathroom start ending with D. I am not sure which way to go anymore (no pun intended). Can you suggest, help???


----------



## LNAPE

I think waht may be happening is the calcium is working and causing the constipation you may need to switch to the calcium carbonate with vitamin d and magnesium 40MG. This may help keep the constipation away and also control the diarrhea. BM you most likely should have stopped the calcium until you had one. Once the constipation breaks loose the diarrhea comes it is a normal response. If you were taking imodium also this will have the same effect. Constipate you and the the big blow out.Linda


----------



## lissac67

Linda, I have been reading the board for a while now. I had my gallbladder out 4 months ago. I do suffer from the diarrhea post surgery. Fun. I have also tried the calcium and it does basically give me a normal life with out D. The problem I am having lately is that the calcium carbonate is giving me bad gas and indigestion. I have been taking it for 3 months now and thought it would subside, but it has not. I am taking the one with magnesium. I am wondering if you have any ideas on what I can do about this? You seem so well informed. Could Calcium Citrate be better for me? Any ideas appreciated because I love how the calcium controls the D.THanks, Lisa


----------



## LNAPE

Lisa,Do you take the calcium with food. The indigestion should be gone in a few days with the calcium.I don't know if the calcuim citrate would work as well and you have to be careful because a lot of the calcium in citrate form has too much magnesium included.Calcium citrate is supposed to be easier on the stomach and the only thing I can say it give it a try and see.The calcium carbonate is a better binder and gets through the system slower so that is why it helps eith diarrhea. You could also have some underlying cause for the indigestion so be sure you get yourself checked out for that.Let me know how you do.Linda


----------



## lissac67

Linda,Thanks for you fast reply! I will try to take it with meals. I have been taking it when I get up and then again when I go to bed. For some reason that is easiest for me to remember. The other issue I am having is finding the exact right dose. Perhaps you can offer me some insight or ideas with this also. I take one full tablet in the morning and night. That actually causes me constipation. But if I cut back to half a tablet morning and night, that isn't enough to control it. Perhaps I should try half a tab at one time and a full one at the other? It is hard to cut the pills in 1/3, lol. I feel like I found the answer, but it may take a bit of playing with. Have you heard of any others having luck with other types of calcium? TUms perhaps? Thanks so much! Lisa


----------



## lissac67

Bump


----------



## BQ

bumpHi Linda!







BQ


----------



## LNAPE

Hi BQ,I am still around and sending the calcium info to those I think may be helped from what they post. I hope you are well.Linda


----------



## PooPooPooper

Can calcium be taken with lotoronex, if Lotronex is not enough? Anne


----------



## LNAPE

I beleive you can take calcium with Lotronex but you should ask your pharmacist or doctor. Some meds like synthroid must be taken at least one hour before you take calcuim or 4 hours after.Linda


----------



## Andra

Thank you so much for posting the calcium information. I found this board last week and started the calcium four days ago. I was sick after the first dose (but that was to be expected since the calcium actually helps with the next meal) I have faithfully taken the 1/2 tablet and have eaten two very spicy meals at Mexican restauarants and have not suffered one cramp! It was so nice to be able to eat out with everyone at work and not suffer for it later.Thanks again!


----------



## LNAPE

hastorunoften,I am glad you are getting some good results and that you came back to post your info. Maybe this will encourage one more person to try it and also maybe get some help.You are much braver than most going for the food that usually make you sick so soon. Linda


----------



## Andra

Linda,I was really pushed to test myself with the Mexican food, but the friends and family I was with chose the restaurants. I was a bit nervous, but then I was elated when I didn't get sick at all. By the way I'm still D free!


----------



## LNAPE

This is great news for you and if you should have a bout from time to time you most likely will see it is less painful and short lived so go out and enjoy yourself but don't forget to take the calcium even at almost 6 years of succes if I skip the calcium I can get diarrhea again in about 12 hours.Linda


----------



## gebby

I have returned. I've been gone from the site for awhile now. I started putting up with the IBS-D as I have done the past many many years. After having several days of exploding D where I became very swollen and sore to sit I started the calcium again to see if it will help. Monday evening I started with 1/2 calcium tablet (yes the purple and white bottle). The next day I went to one whole tablet each meal. No exploding D but still somewhat loose. I quit taking the multivitamin again. All I can do is give it another try. I have read on hear to eat Yogurt. I may try that as well. Can it hurt anything? This whole thing became worse instead of better after having my gall bladder out Jan 2003. I have lived with this IBS-D since high school and believe me that has been many many years ago. I do wonder if some of it isn't psychosymatic. Last year I had treatment of hemorroids using the infared coagulation. After 5 treatments I was free of them. I think they returned after the explosive D. I'm hoping they subside soon. Well I'll keep you posted and words of encourage are always appreciated. Thanks for listening.


----------



## LNAPE

I have found that I can not give up the calcium or the diarrhea will return and this is the way it has been since I have my gall bladder removed. Taking a multi vitamin is a no no for me also.Linda


----------



## gebby

The first couple of days seemed to go well. No Big D to speak of and then today.....what a day. Maybe it is too soon to tell but I have been in the bathroom more than out and I can't hardly sit. I am taking one with each meal. On the weekends I only eat twice, is taking two per day sufficient since I need to take them with meals? I sure hope it gets better. Thanks.


----------



## Andra

I just got back from a couple day mini vacation and for the first time in ages, I didn't have to skip meals etc for fear of the D coming at a innopportune time. I'm sticking with the calcium supplement and have suggested it to my friend who suffers IBS too. I've been taking a couple of metamucil capsules every night also and that has helped with the constipation from the calcium.I cannot tell you how happy I am to have found this board!


----------



## LK38

On the bottle of tums, it claims it is NON constipating!!How many tums should I take. Calcium tablets like caltrate make me very nauseous.


----------



## lionala17

I NEED calcium so bad as I also have osteoporsis and I just can't take it. I have tried all different kinds to no avail. After I take them, I can feel my stomach sort of blowing up, gets very uncomfortable and then I end up with intestional spams. Anyone know of any changes I can make to possibly tolerate it better?? Taken it with food, without, etc. Thanks


----------



## jason haberland

I don't want to jix it but I;ve been taking calcium caltrate for a couple of days and my D has been gone, not to sound gross but everything is solid. Thank you Linda for all your input, hopefully the calcium will help me till I go on Questran! Thanks Linda


----------



## LNAPE

lionala17,It does take a few days to get adjusted to the calcium and if you start with 1/2 tablet with your meals for at least 3 days you may not get the feeling you are talking about.Lindasage 1979,You may not want to take the Questran if the calcium is helping it is much easier to take and there is no prescription needed and you most likely need the calcium also for your bones.Good luck on whatever you decide.Linda


----------



## jason haberland

Linda, I believe the calcium is helping a little although I'm having some problems with anxiety(worrying about my D coming back, seems to be a major cause of the stomach aches)! I'd like to know of something I can take for my anxiety that isn't prescribed?


----------



## LNAPE

I do not think taking more stuff is the answer. You just have to take it one day at a time and broaden your horizons a bit each day. As you see you can do things and eat things you though you could not and be okay you will let the anxiety go. It is a slow process but look at how long it took to get you in the condition you are or were in. It just takes time. Try to think positive and try a new thing each day.Linda


----------



## jason haberland

Linda, thanks for your advice about the Calcium, I think it's helping a little. I'm talking Calcium Caltrate 600mgs. Is that the right thing to take, I bought it at CVS? How does the calcium take away the D?


----------



## LNAPE

Calcium carbonate helps bind excess bile (digestive fluid) and water in the intestines and helps give a more solid BM. It is no cure just a control and must be take several time over the day with food to help and keep working. If you have the Caltrate Brand you can get other store brands cheaper but it must have calcium carbonate and vitamin d and some have more success with calcium carbonate and vitamin D and added minerals. This would be the same as the Caltrate Brand in the purple and white bottle. Some confuse calcium citrate (A form of calcium ) with calcium Caltrate the Brand name of calcium carbonate. Adjusting the dose after 3 days of taking 1/2 tabllet with your 3 meals a day may be necessary.Linda


----------



## jason haberland

Hey Linda, thanks alot for the advice! I immediately dove into taking 3 tablets a day, one before each meal. I really believe they're definately making my stools harder, I still run to immodium when I have to do something(partly due to past episodes and still the fear and anxiety)! I wish I could get rid of the anxiety, I think that is a major reason for my IBS-D, any suggestions? thanks again


----------



## jason haberland

Linda, also do you know of any medications that might be in the works that can be prescribed in the future for IBS-D? I was just wondering if you or anyone knows of anything, for men and women?


----------



## LNAPE

Sage,Lotronex was out for a while then removed from the market then brought back. It can have some very serious sided effects and there are lots of precautions to taking it.Linda


----------



## jason haberland

Thanks Linda, I have a question for you, can Calcium Caltrate besides help you with the D, also constipate you a little. I can't tell because I've been taking 3 pills a day of Calcium and the other day I took 2 immodium and I'm alittle constipated, is that prolly from the Immodium OR cALCIUM


----------



## Reuben

Hi im new to this board ... and ibs. i think thats what i have. been having problems with my gut fora year just kept getting worse. done a lot of teststhe doctor thinks i have ibs and gave some drugs it worked for awhile.... but then it came back..i read about calcium. went out and got some.. been feeling great the last week .... thank god for theinternet and this web-site...... thank u Lnape for the info....By the way i live in malaysia.


----------



## LNAPE

Thank you Reuben for letting me know how much the calcium has helped. That is why I keep coming back to this board to keep the info out there to help as many as I can and it looks like it got to you.The calcium is such an easy thing to take and it works well for a lot of us and as long as you take it daily it should keep working. Take Care,Linda


----------



## jason haberland

Linda, I can't believe how much calcium is helping me!! I have much more normal stools and I recently bought the Sam's Club brand of Calcium you recommended, I have been taking the Caltrate 600mgs, but you said the Sam's Club brand is better! Thanks again


----------



## LNAPE

sage,The Sam's Club Member's Mark Calcium is the same ingredients as the Caltrate Brand Calcium in the purple and white bottle. It has been working great for me for 6 years now. And it is cheaper.Linda


----------



## Janice 54

Linda,I started taking 1/2 tablet of calcium with each meal and was having great results until my DH brought home Teryaki Chicken. It did us both in and we had company coming. I went back to the old standby-Immodium and made it through the weekend. I kept taking the calcium.A week later I left on an eleven day air and road trip, not with my understanding DH but with a cousin. Taking imodium at the beginning of the trip was out because I have blowouts when it wears off. I couldn't take the chance. So, it was only calcium and a lot of praying. I did have some bad times (we had to get up at 5am and get to the airport by shuttle bus), but not nearly the diarrhea I had been expecting. The urgency wasn't nearly as bad. I did up the calcium to a whole tablet per meal an and extra 1/2 if I ate between meals. The only problem meal was a baked/broiled chicken breast that ended up being marinated. By that time we were almost coming home so I just took a couple of imodiums. The weather was bad around the airport and we ended up sitting in the plane on the tarmac (?) for two hours. No problem.Linda, I can't thank you enough for recommending calcium. Janice


----------



## jason haberland

Linda, I went to Sam's and bought the Mark's Member brand you suggested! What post is it that you described what each ingredient is and does that's in this brand, I'm trying to find it? Thank you again for helping me with my IBS-D, I can't believe how much help Calcium has been! Do doctors know and recommend Calcium or is this something that was just recently discovered. I was a total mess until I started taking the Calcium! Thanks again!


----------



## LNAPE

Janice 54, I am glad you are getting some positive results from the calcium and when things get out of routine you may have a little trouble but it is usually only a one time incident and not the pain you might have had before.sage,Doctors and drug companies are not interested in offering calcium as a solution to control diarrhea there is not prescription needed and not enough money to get the drug compaines interested.I came up with this info after starting calcium to help prevent bone loss and found it to work for my diarrhea problem I have for 23 years. I refined the info and started posting in 1998 and got lots of feedback to pass on and I am still here helping all I can.Here is the info you asked for.Let me list the ingredients:Vitamin D 200 IU (The sunshine vitamin needed to help the body absorb calcium)Calcium 500 or 600 MG (This should be calcium carbonate form) (Calcium is the most abundant mineral in the body. It is essential for maintaining strong bones and teeth. Calcium is vital to muscle and nerve function, blood clotting and metabolism.)Magnesium 40 MG (No more than this amount because magnesium will cause you to have diarrhea but because calcium is constipating the magnesium helps to counter act that effect) (Magnesium is essential to build bones and is needed for muscle function, energy metabolism, trans-mission of nerve impulses and to make genetic material and protein.)Zinc 7.5 MG (Zinc is necessary for some metabolic processes, normal growth and sexual development, and proper immune system functions.)Copper 1 MG (Copper promotes iron absorption and is essential to red blood cells, connective tissue, fibers and skin pigmentation.)Manganese 1.8 MG (Maganese plays an important role in metabolism and is also needed to build bones and tendons.)Boron 250 MCG. (Improves calcium and magnesium retention. Similar improvements can also be seen in Vitamin D deficient post-menopausal females.)There are other brands with the same ingredients so get something as close as you can. Then start with 1/2 tablet with each meal and in a few days if this is not enough to control your diarrhea then up the dose to 1 tablet with each meal. If you feel you are becoming constipated then cut back on the dose. You may have to stop the calcium completely then start back after you have a BM at a lower dose.Linda


----------



## jason haberland

Linda, thanks for the info and all the support, again I can't state how much calcium is helping! I can't believe my doctor never recommended it. thanks linda


----------



## Calle

Okay, I'm confused here....I suffer from IBS-D and I thought Caltrate has magnesium in it besides the Vit D and Calcium carbonate that is why I have stayed away from it. Magnesium causes diarrhea so how can Caltrate help if it has magnesium in it??? I too had my gallbladder removed 20 years ago and have suffered since then. I've taken Questran which just causes other side effects. I recently was diagnosed with gastritis too...how wonderful!!!Calle


----------



## LNAPE

Calle,The 40 mg of magnesium in the Caltrate or other brands with the same ingredients I list at the beginning of this thread is not enough usually to cause any diarrhea because while taking it with the calcium because calcium carbonate is so constipating it helps to not let that happen. You can be extra sensative to it then you could use just plain calcium carbonate with vitamin D. You will only know if you try it.I am sending you the info again so give it a try and do it as close to the instructions I give to get the best results.Linda


----------



## jason haberland

Hey Linda, I just bought the Member's Mark brand from Sam's Club, I have been taking the Caltrate 600 mgs from CVS and I was wondering if it's going to make a difference? I've had great success with just the Caltrate but it doesn't have some of the ingredients that the Mark's Brand has, so my question is " Will the Mark's Members Brand work as effectively for me as the Caltrate 600 mg? Also as you know I'm a 25 yr old male, will I have any problems with kidney stones down the road with such a great amount of calcium intake? Thanks for all your help and I can't say enough about how great calcium is!


----------



## LNAPE

sage,You must have been taking the Caltrate in the pink and white bottle is that correct. The member's mark brand is like the Caltrate in the purple and white bottle. It has added minerals and you may see a little difference if you try it so know that if you do not do as well then you need to go back to a calcium carbonate with vitamin D only and you can buy any store brand with those two ingredients.Kidney stones in most cases is not cause by calcium but oxilates and the calcium helps rid the body of oxilates and thus helps prevent the kidney stones.Linda


----------



## jason haberland

Hey Linda, The CVS brand that I was taking was Caltrate 600mgs, it's in either a blue and white bottle or a pink and white bottle! I did excellent with the blue and white bottle! I ran out of it and went to Sam's Club and bought the Mark's Member's Club brand with alot of other ingredients included! My question is will these other ingredients that are in the Mark's Members Brand improve the effects of the pill or be less effective then the CVS Caltrate 600 mgs? I was just wondering if this was going to be better or if I should run out to CVS and stay with the reliable? Thanks


----------



## LNAPE

The Member's Mark Brand has been great for me. So the one you had only had calcium carbonate. It is good to take one with at least the calcium carbonate and vitamin d so you will get better benefits for you bones. But let me say keeping the diarrhea away is most important for me so which ever one works the best is what I would use. We are all a little different so I would try the one you have and see if there is a difference and if you are not satisfied with the results then by all means go back to the first one you were using. The one with the calcium and vitamin d will most likely do the same for the diarrhea and the one with just the calcium.The one with the added minerals may cause a little problem with the small amount of magnesium if you are really sensative to it and if you take 2 tablets too close together at least 4 or 5 hours apart is good you may get a reaction to the magnesium loose stools but you will only know if you try.Linda


----------



## Calle

Would it help if you JUST took Calcium Carbonate or do you need the other minerals in the supplement? I have heard that without Vit D the calcium carbonate does not get absorbed. Thanks,Calle


----------



## LNAPE

It may be more difficult for some to take the calcium with the added minerals because they may be more sensative to the small amount of magnesium. You have to try for yourself and see which one you can take to get the best results. Taking one with only calcium carbonate and vitamin d should work for the diarrhea and it is also the better one to help get some of the calcium to the bones.Linda


----------



## Calle

Linda,Thanks...I started on the Caltrate last night...the one in the purple and white box with the added minerals. I took a half a tablet with dinner, but was too chicken to take one at breakfast. I will slowly increase. If I do have problems then I will just try the one with the calcium carbonate and Vit D only.Calle


----------



## LNAPE

You do need to take it a regular intervals with food and 1/2 tablet is low enough not to cause a paroblem until you adjust for about 3 days then make an increase or decrease in the amount.3 times a day with food at about 4 or 5 hours apart. If you do not eat a meal take it with a small snack.Linda


----------



## shell389

Hi Linda,Don't know if you remember me or not. It's been awhile since I posted or emailed you. This month it is 3 years since I started taking the calcium for IBS-D and it was working perfectly till recently.In September I was on 2 different courses of antibiotics for a persistent sinus infection. Of course while on the antibiotics I had some IBS-D problems which I expected. Ever since then though my stomach hasn't been the same and I have had attacks once a week. For the last 3 years I barely ever even had gas or stomach pains. Now all of a sudden every other day I have gas and my stomach bothers me. I have had the D attacks once a week or every other week. Starting to get worried that it is coming back full force like it used to.My question is: At this point I have only been taking 1/2 pill 3x a day. That was all I ever needed. Do you think if I up one of them to a whole pill this may help things to get back to normal? My problems have been either after lunch or dinner so I am thinking I will up the one I take with my breakfast. Is it possible that my body has built up a tolerance to the current dose? I am hoping that this will help and wanted your opinion.Hope you are doing well! Take care, Shell


----------



## LNAPE

That is a good thing to try upping the breakfast dose and see what happens. My guess is you are still getting some effects from taking the anti biotics and may need a pro biotic for a bit or try eating some yougart to get back some of the good bacteria you lost by taking the anti boitics.Let me know what you think./Linda


----------



## jason haberland

Hey Linda and Shell,I had the total same experience, I was doing great on Calcium and then I had to take antibiotics and the calcium hasn't had the same effect and that was 2 months ago


----------



## shell389

Sage, What antibiotics were you on if you don't mind me asking? Mine were that new Augmentin extended release stuff (too strong in my opinion) and then Zithromax. So, it has messed your IBS up too? How long had the Calcium been working for you before that? Linda,Thanks for the advice! Can you think of anything other than yogurt I could eat? Unfortunately I'm not a yogurt fan. But what you said makes sense. I even had a yeast infection last month from the antibiotics and that bugger took longer than usual to go away too. It seems they really did a number on me this time.Oh and about probiotics, do I need to get them from a Dr or are they something you get at a vitamin store? Thanks so much!!Take care, Shell


----------



## LNAPE

The yogurt will help rebuild the good bacteria in you system but you can take the probiotics and this will help also. You can get them in the pharmacy and ask the pharmacist to recommend one for you. It really sounds like that is the realy problem not enough good bacteria. It takes time to rebuild them.Linda


----------



## selenae25

Hello, I've been taking questran for a couple of years and it has worked great for me. I am about to lose my health insurance though so I have started to take calcium to see if it will work for me. I bought the generic at walmart of the one without minerals and have been taking one in the morning and one at night. It seems to be working great, in fact sometimes i just take a half one at night. I'm just so relived to find that this is working for me since I will not longer have insurance. Also it is soooo much better to take than that nasty powder LOL.


----------



## LNAPE

Selena,Thanks for letting us know of you success. It always helps to let people know what works. And it may not work for everyone but it is very safe and inexpensive to give it a try. Let me know if I can help with the calcium anytime. Just email me if you like.Linda


----------



## Janice 54

Hi Linda and All,I started taking the calcium over the summer. I went on an almost two week vacation with a cousin (my understanding hubby didn't go), flew in airplanes and rode in cars for long hours. I made it. There were a few rough moments, but I did it. Now, after taking the calcium all this time, things are even better. There are still some uh oh moments, but everyone has those. I do take PB-8 (a probiotic) daily and that helps counteract yeast problems and antibiotic stuff.Have any of you tried the new Intestinal Advantage for IBS?Thank you again, Linda for your encouragement.Janice


----------



## LNAPE

Janice,Thank you for letting us know you are doing well and this may encourage someone else to give it a try. I am always glad to hear of more success. Life is sooooo much better for my because of the calcium. Any emails with questions are okay with me.Linda


----------



## speedball

Hi Linda,So I am interested in trying out Calcium Carbonate to treat my IBS but I'm confused as to what I should purchase.In Canada, we have all the brands of Caltrate, and the one in the Purple box, which has been highly recommended, seems to have all the ingredients you've listed but with one minor difference.The Magnesium(as oxide) ingredient listing shows 50 mg rather than 40 mg.Now I am wondering if this will make much of a difference. I checked all the other brands of Caltrate (Select, Caltrate 600) and despite it being manufactured by the same company it seems that they only list 2 ingredients:Calcium carbonate 1500 mg providing elemntal calcium 600 mgVitamin D 200 IUNow I'm wondering if those versions of Caltrate have no magnesium?But also, I noticed that the non-medical ingredients contain Magnesium stearate. Is that the same as Magnesium (as oxide) and will it also cause diahrea?Thanks in advanceCalcium car


----------



## LNAPE

The calcium carbonate is so binding that it does help to have a small amount of magnesium to help so you do not get constipated along with finding the right dose and taking it at least 4 to 5 hours apart with food. The other form of magnesium is an unmeasurable amount that helps to either hold the pill together or disolve so it is not a concern.I think most have better results with the 40 or 50 mg of magnesium but if you try that one first and are not happy with the results then by all means switch to just calcium carbonate and vitamin d only.Being consistent and checking all other side effect of other meds is the best option. Many things for gas or bloating may contain magnesium and do not take other muilt vitamins until you get a sense of weather tha calcium is helping. The less you take the better.Let me know how you do and if I can help email me if you like.Linda


----------



## begone

Posting again because it might encourage others to at leastTRY your way, LindaCalcium plus lower carb plus not eating out w/all the fatty foodshas competely changed my life. Oh, and also some solublefiber in the a.m.--in my case, one Citrucel pill when i get up.i'm a little afraid that, since I am not retelling my tale here,others might think, "Oh, mine is just too awful for that to work."Well, mine was horrible too, and I promise I know we areall different, yet this did transform my life.How hard would it be to just try to take some calcium (Iactually can deal w/one that included magnesium), go lowercarb for a bit, add some benign soluble fiber supplement? Ifit doesn't work, then it's time for prescriptions. If it does, itcan become just another life routine.This morning I rushed out w/o the calcium & had a big saladat work & was lucky I could come home early. It is such a dailytreatment! You just have to try it & know it isn't about trying ita little, then forgetting. All could grow worse again. On the otherhand, I can drink coffee again--just have to mix it w/50% decaf& double-filter it.Please just try, those of you willing to do so. Calcium helped mekeep my job & actually not be afraid of traveling or socializing.honest.bg


----------



## LNAPE

begone,Thanks for letting us know you are doing well. And as you say life can be much better if the calcium works for you and it is not harmful to give it a try. Not a cure just a control that must be taken daily. Stay in touch.Linda


----------



## Guest

Is anyone who has been successful with the Calcium taking medication for High Blood Pressure?I have recently started on Calcium and my BP appears to be going down (which is good) except that I am concerned that the calcium is interferring with the medications. I am also feeling a little lightheaded and dizzy from late morning through to mid afternoon. Just though I'd ask anyway.Judith


----------



## Kathleen M.

I've seen data that people who do not get enough calcium tend to have higher blood pressure, and I don't know if there is hard data, but it seems a fair number of people try to control blood pressure by taking calcium.Usually the main interaction issues with calcium is that it can bind to other medications and prevent you from getting them into the body, so I'm not sure how that would add to the light headed thing, especially not knowing what the meds you are taking are.If the calcium is helping control the blood pressure and you are on other blood pressure meds you may need to get that evaluated and you might need to adjust dosages of blood pressure meds, if you are going too low that can make you light-headed and dizzy.K.


----------



## begone

hi judith,i've been on an ACE inhibitor, altace, for years, and that hasn't seemedto interfere with the calcium effect or my body's reaction wheni take both.but, that dizziness & such sounds very much like a reaction fromthe blood pressure med.check with your doctor?good luck, bg


----------



## cowsrule58

Hi Linda,I just want to say God Bless you and Thank you so so much.







I have been surfing from IBS for years and this past months have been horrible for me. I was surfing the net trying to find anything that would help me. I went to the doctors and he said to keep a food journal of what I eat and come back in a month. So desperate I searched the internet and came up with this board and found your post on calcium. I tried it and within a week I was having normal BMs again.







WOW I have never felt this good not ever. I called my doctor and canceled the next appointment and told them what I have been doing and he was pleased to hear I was feeling better. I cannot thank you enough for your post and encouragements. Keep up the great work. God Bless, Kathy p.s. I am even able to go out and play in the snow and not have the constant anxiety about the bathroom. AMAZING


----------



## LNAPE

Cowsrule58,I thank you for posting your results. It is too amazing for me still to have such great results with something so simple as calcium carbonate. Your post will mean a lot to the many who have already been here and have gotten help. Take the plunge anyone who may be out there suffering it just may be the answer for you also.The longer you are on it and the insides have time to heal things will get so much better. Try to add foods back that you thought you could not eat just do it slowly and you will be amazed some more.Thanks for posting,Linda


----------



## babsuvulawho

Hello all,I decided it is time to share my thoughts and experiences with respect to IBS and see if I can help anyone, and if anyone has further thoughts for me.let's see how much i want to share. I'll try short-- IBS (D) got to me in high school, was a fairly big problem as I woke up every morning with it, and believe it or not, our high school had no doors on the stalls. Anyway, I basically just learned to deal with it, I had the tests run which found nothing, and started taking fiber, which of course, helped a decent amount, if nothing other than to make the bouts more predictable. College stayed mostly the same, I just learned that some things obviously bothered me, and avoided caffeine, limited alcohol, spicy foods, etc. Then made a big move after college, and after being here a while, things seemed to deteriorate, mostly anxiety wise. i recall a plane ride home for Christmas when I was not even really having symptoms, but just feeling a little off and completely afraid. I decided to do something about it, and went back to the doctors, got hooked up with a psychiatrist. Saw them for about a year, which did help a lot, mostly just by talking about things, and becoming more comfortable with having the condition. I still feel this is about the best thing you can do, get to the point where a public restroom or even a stranger's house bathroom don't frighten you. Anyway, this helped, but I still wasn't satisfied, and that's when I started reading these boards looking for success stories. And there I read a decent amount about calcium, started taking it. I saw immediate, drastic improvement, enough that I quit seeing the psych. It's been a little over a year since then-- still more improvements have been made in several respects, I've just done things I never thought I would. I still have issues when I don't get enough sleep, it's as if my bowels need that good night's rest or things are all out of whack, and it's a guarantee I'll have a bout at some point. On one such occasion, I was with friends of friends, had a few movements, and then actually got on a boat for a couple hours long trip complete with lunch on a small island. Something I would have never ever done a couple years ago. So firstly, thanks to all of you who have learned of and shared the news of calcium, it is still certainly one of the best things I've ever done. Now to where perhaps I can learn some more from you all. As I mentioned, I'm always D. I'm actually not even sure what it means to be constipated-- but on just about 3 occasions in my life, I've eaten something or done something, and managed to get a pretty different reaction. It is sort of like my bowels have just been frozen, yet I do feel a need to evacuate, and moderately severe pain. The first time, several years ago, I did go to a doctor and got a diagnosis of gastritis, whether that means anything or not. The second time, a large amount of coffee heath bar ice cream was involved, and the problem progressed after some urgent waiting and pain to more normal D symptoms. And it has happened once more much recently. All I can find to blame it on is some pork roast. I generally avoid pork, as it gives me pretty bad smelling gas (well, really only in the loin format, or like bratwurst)-- anyway, the next day I woke up, and eating my breakfast bar (I eat powerbar harvest strawberry every morning for breakfast, this tends to get things moving, and on a good day, that is my only movement) -- after 6 or 7 bites, I was feeling pretty strong pain, not really low, but higher like my stomach, but being the way I am, I interpret that as an imminent episode, so I went to the bathroom, yet it was like I said, as if everything was just frozen, but I was still feeling a need to go, and the need grew while the ability to do anything about it did not change. Anyway, much pain, some straining, and little by little, things moved along, but with very little satisfaction. Things actually did not seem to return to normal for a week. Anyway, I don't know if this is anything like what others describe as alternating D/C, if I've also got that to look forward to. Okay, a little more and I'll be done. Just a few days ago, I decided to try buying the caltrate 600+D without the magnesium (have you noticed they are now selling this combination as an intestinal health formula?), and also sort of fell for trying some probiotics (culturelle) - I tried the immodium brand ones over a year ago and saw no difference, but decided to give another a try. One more variable to confuse interpretation of results-- I was up all night Thursday night, more frequent, loose movements Friday, slept in Saturday, no movements, up until 7 a.m. Sunday morning, slept for 5 or 6 hours, then up for the rest of the day. And yesterday I had somewhat similar symptoms of the gastritis/ C. I did finally have a couple of pained movements. I layed off the calcium last night and this morning, and things seem more normal today. Anyway, now I'm wondering if I should run out and go back to what seemed to be working (this is the problem as a chemist, I'm always wanting to try something a little different to see if I can get things even better). Whew, so all that said, I wonder if anyone will read it all. My final thought, I've come a long way since high school, and though I still second guess myself when someone asks if I'd like to come along for something, travel to somehwere, etc., I'm much more inclined to go along now than I used to be, and usually once involved, the problems are few, no actually dramatic experiences to note. I would say my biggest problem generally speaking is gas. When I'm sitting around on the weekend by myself or with roommates, and eat lunch, for instance, and am able to relieve some gas, it's no big deal, whereas if I'm around people I don't know and having to be courteous, I will interpret the signal as a need to evacuate (more than just gas) and generally speaking let this sort of amplify itself to an actual need. I've also experimented in some ways for dealing with this -- tried charcoal, titralac with simethicone, beano, other enzyme aids, but none of them seem to really get the job done - this is sort of why I'm trying the probiotic again. So I'd say I'm getting close to where I'd like to be, and if I could minimize the gas effectively, I'd really have a problem that is no worse than your average headache, a little annoying, but something that doesn't keep you from enjoying your life. thanks again


----------



## LNAPE

I am glad I had a small part in helping you to feel better with the calcium. I know it is hard to find a solution and a little help is such a blessing when you have to think of going to the bathroom all the time and can't do anything unless you are sure you will have access to one.Linda


----------



## britt21

Linda-I just started taking the pills on Saturday, but only 1/2 a pill twice a day with meals as I am scared to eat breakfast thinking it will trigger my D as usual. Today I did eat breakfast though, and will plan on trying to continue to do so. The whole thing is tricky though b/c I am scared to stop taking my Immodium (I work and go to school every day). About how long do you think until the calcium will work on its own and I can stop taking the Immodium? Also, I bought the Caltrate 600 Plus in the purple and white bottle--Is this the right one? Last question- though D is the worst part of my having IBS- I hate the noises my stomach makes, say, while sitting in a quite classroom. Is there anything I can take for this while still taking the calcium or do you think the calcium should take care of everything?Britt


----------



## LNAPE

Thanks for writing. The best way to start the calcium is 1/2 tablet with food 3 times a day. Now if you mornings are of the most concern for you then take 1/2 at bedtime with a small snack. 1/2 at breakfast and 1/2 at lunch for at least 3 days. This gives you body a chance to adjust to the calcium without getting too much indidgestion and gas. This does go away in short order. After 3 days you see how you are and make and adjustment up or down on the calcium dose. Immodium is okay to take also if you feel you need too but I found it will stop diarrhea but the next day or later the same day you can have a explosive diarrhea attack. But getting used to something else causes us some person anxiety so do what makes you feel comfortable. Do not take anything else and give you body a chance to work with the calcium. No vitamins also this can add to diarrhea and stomach upset. Email me if you have questions or are having trouble and maybe I can help a little more.Let me know how you are.I felt relief the very first day from diarrhea but I started with a full tablet and had the indigestion but when I started I did not have the program worked out to work the best. The noises you have I had also and they are gone.LindaLinda


----------



## britt21

Thank you so much Linda-I'll try to stop the Immodium today and see how it goes. I'll keep you posted!Britt


----------



## Wmtand

babsuvulawho : I read your long post with interest and while I am no Doctor or specialist, I am wondering if you are Lactose Intolerant. I am and the way you describe your bowels "freezing" with pain, but no movement is what I feel like when I have anything with Milk in it. I notice one of your attacks was after ice cream ? Something to check out if you have not already. - A quick test is to have a bowl of ice cream one day and see if the pain recurs. - Then next day take some "lactaid" and have another bowl of ice cream. If lactose intolerant, the pain should not recur if you take lactaid right before. Good Luck.


----------



## britt21

Linda-Okay, so I have not taken the Immodium since Tuesday. I was doing great- about 1 bm/day and no pain or urgency. But last night I took a whole Caltrate instead of the 1/2 I had been taking b/c I had to work in this morning and I wanted to be extra sure that I would be ok. Well, I had to come home from work b/c my stomach is cramping and I can't stop going to the restroom. It's making horrible rumbling noises right now. Do you think it may have been the magnesium in the Caltrate that upset my stomach since I took a whole instead of my usual half- or do you think the Immodium might be wearing off and I just need to up my dosage of Caltrate to 1 at every meal vs. 1/2? I am over the nausea and gas- that only lasted one day, so I definitely could take more. What is going on with my stomach?Britt


----------



## LNAPE

I don't know what may be wrong but maybe a full tablet is too much and stay with the 1/2 tablet and maybe take 1/2 4 times a day instead of 3. You said you were doing great since Tuesday. Did you eat some acid foods or lettuce this always messes me up a bit. Then again even if you do well with the calcium some bad food can cause this too and this also happens to those normal folks too. Just try to stay consistent with the dose and hope this goes away soon. It takes a while for the insides to heal and you will get better with time. Stay in touch and let me know how you are.Linda


----------



## babsuvulawho

wmtand,thanks for thought and interest. I personally once thought myself lactose intolerant, but in the middle of intense IBS you believe you are food-intolerant. Since fiber, counseling, and calcium I no longer think I am -- I don't drink milk, but ate cereal with milk each morning for a couple years with no apparent side effects, and still eat ice cream, yogurt not frequently, but don't usually have problems. on the most recent incident's night, I'm pretty sure there was no dairy.though I don't think myself lactose-intolerant, I find it interesting that your lactose-intolerance manifests itself with similar symptoms -- I thought most experienced bad gas and diarrhea. I will add, I mentioned lack of sleep gives me problems, and it is somewhat similar -- I usually can't go when I normally would, my guts apparently not working as punishment for disallowing slumber, but then "react" by forcing everything out later at an inconvenient time. And this is also somewhat similar to the effect of immodium. The moral I would guess is our guts were made to move the material, and don't react well to a drastic change of schedule, induced by lack of sleep, immodium, milk in your case, maybe pork or some undiscovered common denominator in mine - for reasons I don't really understand. hopefully, I don't eat that common denominator ever again.


----------



## Persistance

Imodium stopped me up for five or six days. Will Calcium do that?


----------



## Kathleen M.

I do not think Calcium is as constipating as Imodium (it effects stool consistancy not the colon itself like Imodium does).You could get Tums (which are chewable) and break them up into smaller parts. That way you can start with a really small dose with each meal and then work up. Most people need 300-600 mgs Calcium Carbonate per meal (so 1/2 to 1 full tablet of most supplements)K.


----------



## Persistance

As always, so helpful, Kath.


----------



## Persistance

Incidentally, it is recommended all over here to "cut the Caltrate in half..." There is no way to cut Caltrate in half without cutting your finger off. !!!! And even then, it splinters.Also, does the potency of this stuff really wear out? I have two bottles from 2001 -- oh darn, do I really have to go out of the house? I'll wait to hear the answer about cutting the pill up (cutting a Tums up, of course, is easier).


----------



## Persistance

PS I went out and got new Caltrate. But the puzzlement about cutting them up remains.


----------



## Kathleen M.

Some people only need 300 mgs vs the 600 mgs in the full tablet (thus the cutting them up)If you look in the drug store they usually have pill spliters that do a good job on most pills.K.


----------



## LNAPE

Persistance,If you start to become constipated stop with the calcium and wait till you go then start back with a lower dose. Start with 1/2 pill with each meal 3 times a day and then adjust after that.Linda


----------



## Persistance

Another question -- I know, I should read all 23 pages, but this is vexing: I was just told by a dietician that if you eat a bowl of oatmeal or other fiber in the morning, it only takes care of what is already in your stomach.By the time I wake up lately, I have already had bad D. I was wondering how Calcium can take care of that. LInda, you said you took it at night. How long into the night can that effect last though?


----------



## LNAPE

Persistance,You do need to read at least the info I have put together on how to take and what kind to take so you can get a feel as to how it helps. So I will email that to you. The calcium works because it has the ability to soak up bile and water in the system as it dissolve and works it way though the intestines and helps to give a more formed BM. You need regular doses over the day and every day with food. You need to start with 1/2 tablet with your meals for 3 days then make an adjustment up or down according to how it is working or not working. If you have morning trouble taking your third dose instead of with dinner take it at bedtime with a small snack and as it works it way through the system while you are sleeping this will help in the morning. It is trial and error for a while until you get what works for you worked out.Linda


----------



## Persistance

Thanks Linda. I tried Caltrate back when I was "normal" (I mean, I had IBS, but I didn't have the illness I now have), but I had to reread what you sent me again. I have been kind of hesitant because at the time, I thought it gave me a kind of gas, and (not sure) indigestion, but not sure. But I can surely try it again. I should say that the medical vitamin supplemental drink I take 3X a day has 250 mg of calcium in it...I had forgotten about that. I guess that means that I only take the Caltrate when I am taking actual food.


----------



## LNAPE

Persistance,You may want to check to see how much magnesium is in the vitamin you take and also vitamin D A and E can add to the stomach upset and diarrhea. It is best to stop all that you can as far as OTC meds or even prescriptions on doctors okay and give the calcium a chance to help. You do need to start with 1/2 tablet at your 3 daily meals for the first 3 days to give you system time to adjust to the calcium and you may have some indigestion and gas at first.This does go away.Linda


----------



## kokokoh

FIRSTLY,TKS FOR ALL INFO.LINDAMEANWHILE,I UNDERSTAND THE CONTENT PER TABLET "MAGNESIUM" SHD NOT BE ABOVE 40 MG,I JUST BOUGHT A PURPLE & WHITE BOX OF CALTRATE 600 PLUS WITH VITS D & MINERALS CONTAINING :-1)VIT D 200IU2)CALCIUM 600MG3)MAGNESIUM 50 MG4)ZINC 7.5MG5)COPPER 1 MG6)MANGANESE 1.8MGKINDLY ADV ON THE DAILY INTAKES??AWAITING FOR YR KIND REPLYC.K


----------



## LNAPE

The 50 mg of magnesium should be okay. What you really need to look for there is a ratio of two to one of calcium to magensium this would be a problem. ALso you need to remember not to take them too close together because that would give 100 mg of magensium too much at once. At least 4 or 5 hours apart is a good timing.Linda


----------



## 14673

DEAR LINDA,TKS FOR YR REPLY,I'M WONDERING IF TOO MUCH CALCIUM MAKE YR STOOLS BRIGHT YELLOW IN COLOR??I'M WORRIED.C.K


----------



## LNAPE

KOKOKOH74,I think the bright yellowish color is the bile acid and I used to have that a lot. The calcium soak up that acid and the color is more normal. You can email me if you like if you have more questions. I only want to help.Linda


----------



## 23666

Linda:I'm a new member to the BB. Like you, I had my gall bladder removed a couple years ago, then had some complications (pancreatitis, persistent D). I probably did have mild IBS prior to GB removal, but it wasn't officially diagnosed. Started to have major D problems in the past 2 years since GB surgery, but recently started Caltrate per your advice and have had little to no problems.I ran across some info about GI health and vitamins and here's what was said about calcium:"The small amount of calcium circulating in the bloodstream helps to produce the hormones and enzymes that regulate energy release, **digestion**, and metabolism...Prevents colon cancer. Recent studies suggest that individuals who are susceptible to colon cancer are less likely to develop the disease if they follow a calcium-rich diet or take calcium supplements. **The mineral seems to reduce the irritating effects of bile acids and fatty acids in the colon**, which, if left unchecked, can cause abnormal cell growth."(** are my emphasis)So it makes sense that those of us with IBS and/or post-GB would benefit from the calcium in Caltrate, as well as the constipating effects from calcium carbonate.I wish my dr's would put 2 & 2 together!Thanks!Shelley


----------



## LNAPE

Shelley,Doctors do not want to tell you about calcium even if they can put 2 and 2 together because there is no money making to be done by telling you calcium you can buy over the counter cheaply will work for diarrhea and the calcium companies like Caltrate have at least now shown calcium carbonate to help prevent the recurrance of colon polyps which can turn into cancer. I do thank your for posting your success. I would have gotten back to you sooner but I was on vacation and did not have one day of a problem while away since I never forget to take my calcium.Linda


----------



## 23666

Linda:It's infuriating that GI drs (who are quick to recommend surgery or pharmaceuticals) don't look to calcium supplements to solve these problems. Perhaps I should wear a sign to my next appointment...







I just feel like the calcium has given me my life back. The GI drs had prescribed Colestid and Levbid. These drugs helped some with D and "dumping syndrome" cramps/queasiness, but they had side effects that were sometimes hard to deal with (e.g., drowsiness). Neither comes close to the results with Caltrate







not to mention the other benefits of taking calcium (especially for women). I can eat pretty much whatever I want, and I don't have to worry about where a bathroom is--I feel normal again! Thanks so much for your help!Shelley


----------



## LNAPE

Shelley,Surgeons get paid to do surgery and pharmaceutical companies get paid to sell drugs. I do know there are some surgeons that do use conservative methods and I was very lucky when my husband had a MC accident a couple of years ago that the surgeon did not open his leg and took the conservative approach to put him back together. If he had not there is no doubt in my mind he would have lost his leg in the process.We need people like you and me to keep spreading the word on how calcium can help because no one else will for now. I notices you have made 3 post so I assume the calcium worked right away for you as it did me and I am very happy for you. Linda


----------



## Guest

I hope someone will be able to help. The calcium and PB8 were working pretty good for a year. I was beginning to have a 5 day cycle of day one-four being great and five being a total dumping day. When I heard about DA IBS I switched to that instead of the PB8 for about the last month or so. There have been increasing problems of feeling full when I'm not and heart burn or reflux when I bend over and the five day cycle continued.This past week I had the horrible barfing and diarrhea flu. It was impossible to take any medication. Now, I have lots of bloating, pain, acid reflux. I'm taking bentyl for the intestinal pain and acid reducer for the reflux. Is this a new problem or will it go away?Thanks for any help or suggestions.Janice in CA


----------



## 22745

hi im 17 and suffer from IBS-D, so far i've taken several antispasmodics which have proved pointless and am currently taking amitriptyline which i feel is helping but only due to its constipation side effect!! i am really intruiged by the idea of calcium supplements but cannot bring myself to stop my meds an start the calcium, should i ask my GI doctor's opinion before doing anything?


----------



## LNAPE

Yes you should ask your doctor or pharmacist if it is okay to take calcium with your other meds. You may need to take them several hours apart so it will not interfer with your amitriptyline. Linda


----------



## 13517

what time does everyone take there calcium? just wondering


----------



## LNAPE

allie,Well you need to take your calcium with your meals so it would be a different time for each. But here is what I do. 7 am I take my synthroid I must wait and hour before taking the calcium because it can soak up the synthroid and I will not get the benefit of it. 8:30 I take my calcium one full tablet and then I eat cereal for breakfast. 12:30 I have lunch and I take the second calcium. I eat anything but a salad. Dinner is usualy early at 5 PM and I take my third calcium tablet for the day. At bedtime I take Lipitor and that is my schedule.Linda


----------



## 19856

I hope everyone tries Calcium its the best thing since sliced bread. I am so glad I found this website and the posting on Calcium, it has truly changed my life. I have been taking calcium for a month and it has brought my freedom back... Thanks so much Linda you are a saint.


----------



## influx09

Well, I gave the calcium a shot, and for a few weeks, I felt like things were better. I felt like I could go out and not worry. Several weeks later I haven't changed my diet or rythem or even missed a pill and suddenly I'm sick every day again. I eat nothing but chicken, rice, honey, the occasional egg, and all natural peanut butter, I take this calcium, and I'm still sick nearly every day. I just spent 45 minutes in the bathroom at work. Every time I find something that works, it stops working. But I'm glad to hear it's working well for everyone else.


----------



## LNAPE

chivalry,You need to be sure you are using the calcium carbonate and you may want to use just calcium carbonate and vitamin d. It does take time for the insides to heal so if the calcium was helping you may want to give is somemore time. You may also have some other problem that has come up but I do think a couple of weeks may not be long enough. Stick with is a bit longer and do not eat lettuce or too much tomato sauce or citrus for a while.Email me if you like if you think I can offer you some more help.Linda


----------



## LNAPE

Hi All,Here is some info if you are concerned about taking calcium and getting kidney stones.It seems logical to put a person with kidney stones on a low calcium diet, but that actually encourages more stone formation. As calcium levels drop, oxalate levels rise, and high oxalate concentration in the urine promotes stone formation. Sometimes doctors tell their patients to avoid foods like chocolate, nuts beets, rhubarb, spinach strawberries and wheat bran the foods that are high in oxalates.Drinking water is important for sltone prevention just sip water throughout the day.Linda


----------



## LNAPE

Here is some good news about taking Vitmain D also.Revealed: the pill that prevents cancerBy Jeremy Laurance, Health EditorPublished: 28 December 2005A daily dose of vitamin D could cut the risk of cancers of the breast, colon and ovary by up to a half, a 40-year review of research has found. The evidence for the protective effect of the "sunshine vitamin" is so overwhelming that urgent action must be taken by public health authorities to boost blood levels, say cancer specialists.A growing body of evidence in recent years has shown that lack of vitamin D may have lethal effects. Heart disease, lung disease, cancer, diabetes, high blood pressure, schizophrenia and multiple sclerosis are among the conditions in which it is believed to play a vital role. The vitamin is also essential for bone health and protects against rickets in children and osteoporosis in the elderly.Vitamin D is made by the action of sunlight on the skin, which accounts for 90 per cent of the body's supply. But the increasing use of sunscreens and the reduced time spent outdoors, especially by children, has contributed to what many scientists believe is an increasing problem of vitamin D deficiency.After assessing almost every scientific paper published on the link between vitamin D and cancer since the 1960s, US scientists say that a daily dose of 1,000 international units (25 micrograms) is needed to maintain health. " The high prevalence of vitamin D deficiency combined with the discovery of increased risks of certain types of cancer in those who are deficient, suggest that vitamin D deficiency may account for several thousand premature deaths from colon, breast, ovarian and other cancers annually," they say in the online version of the American Journal of Public Health.The dose they propose of 1,000IU a day is two-and-a-half times the current recommended level in the US. In the UK, there is no official recommended dose but grey skies and short days from October to March mean 60 per cent of the population has inadequate blood levels by the end of winter.The UK Food Standards Agency maintains that most people should be able to get all the vitamin D they need from their diet and "by getting a little sun". But the vitamin can only be stored in the body for 60 days.High rates of heart disease in Scotland have been blamed on the weak sunlight and short summers in the north, leading to low levels of vitamin D. Differences in sunlight may also explain the higher rates of heart disease in England compared with southern Europe. Some experts believe the health benefits of the Mediterranean diet may have as much to do with the sun there as with the regional food.Countries around the world have begun to modify their warnings about the dangers of sunbathing, as a result of the growing research on vitamin D. The Association of Cancer Councils of Australia acknowledged this year for the first time that some exposure to the sun was healthy.Australia is one of the world's sunniest countries and has among the highest rates of skin cancer. For three decades it has preached sun avoidance with its "slip, slap, slop" campaign to cover up and use sunscreen. But in a statement in March, the association said: "A balance is required between avoiding an increase in the risk of skin cancer and achieving enough ultraviolet radiation exposure to achieve adequate vitamin D levels." Bruce Armstrong, the professor of public health at Sydney University, said: " It is a revolution."In the latest study, cancer specialists from the University of San Diego, California, led by Professor Cedric Garland, reviewed 63 scientific papers on the link between vitamin D and cancer published between 1966 and 2004. People living in the north-eastern US, where it is less sunny, and African Americans with darker skins were more likely to be deficient, researchers found. They also had higher cancer rates.The researchers say their finding could explain why black Americans die sooner from cancer than whites, even after allowing for differences in income and access to care.Professor Garland said: "A preponderance of evidence from the best observational studies... has led to the conclusion that public health action is needed. Primary prevention of these cancers has been largely neglected, but we now have proof that the incidence of colon, breast and ovarian cancer can be reduced dramatically by increasing the public's intake of vitamin D." Obtaining the necessary level of vitamin D from diet alone would be difficult and sun exposure carries a risk of triggering skin cancer. "The easiest and most reliable way of getting the appropriate amount is from food and a daily supplement," they say.The cost of a vitamin D supplement is about 4p a day. The UK Food Standards Agency said that taking Vitamin D supplements of up to 1,000IU was " unlikely to cause harm".What it can doHeart diseaseVitamin D works by lowering insulin resistance, which is one of the major factors leading to heart disease.Lung diseaseLung tissue undergoes repair and "remodelling" in life and, since vitamin D influences the growth of a variety of cell types, it may play a role in this lung repair process.Cancers (breast, colon, ovary, prostate)Vitamin D is believed to play an important role in regulating the production of cells, a control that is missing in cancer. It has a protective effect against certain cancers by preventing overproduction of cells.DiabetesIn type 1 diabetes the immune system destroys its own cells. Vitamin D is believed to act as an immunosuppressant. Researchers believe it may prevent an overly aggressive response from the immune system.High blood pressureVitamin D is used by the parathyroid glands that sit on the thyroid gland in the neck. These secrete a hormone that regulates the body's calcium levels. Calcium, in turn, helps to regulate blood pressure, although the mechanism is not yet completely understood.SchizophreniaThe chance of developing schizophrenia could be linked to how sunny it was in the months before birth. A lack of sunlight can lead to vitamin D deficiency, which scientists believe could alter the growth of a child's brain in the womb.Multiple sclerosisLack of vitamin D leads to limited production of 1.25-dihydroxyvitamin D3, the hormonal form of vitamin D3 which regulates the immune system, creating a risk for MS.Rickets and osteoporosisThe vitamin strengthens bones, protecting against childhood rickets and osteoporosis in the elderly.A daily dose of vitamin D could cut the risk of cancers of the breast, colon and ovary by up to a half, a 40-year review of research has found. The evidence for the protective effect of the "sunshine vitamin" is so overwhelming that urgent action must be taken by public health authorities to boost blood levels, say cancer specialists.A growing body of evidence in recent years has shown that lack of vitamin D may have lethal effects. Heart disease, lung disease, cancer, diabetes, high blood pressure, schizophrenia and multiple sclerosis are among the conditions in which it is believed to play a vital role. The vitamin is also essential for bone health and protects against rickets in children and osteoporosis in the elderly.Vitamin D is made by the action of sunlight on the skin, which accounts for 90 per cent of the body's supply. But the increasing use of sunscreens and the reduced time spent outdoors, especially by children, has contributed to what many scientists believe is an increasing problem of vitamin D deficiency.After assessing almost every scientific paper published on the link between vitamin D and cancer since the 1960s, US scientists say that a daily dose of 1,000 international units (25 micrograms) is needed to maintain health. " The high prevalence of vitamin D deficiency combined with the discovery of increased risks of certain types of cancer in those who are deficient, suggest that vitamin D deficiency may account for several thousand premature deaths from colon, breast, ovarian and other cancers annually," they say in the online version of the American Journal of Public Health.The dose they propose of 1,000IU a day is two-and-a-half times the current recommended level in the US. In the UK, there is no official recommended dose but grey skies and short days from October to March mean 60 per cent of the population has inadequate blood levels by the end of winter.The UK Food Standards Agency maintains that most people should be able to get all the vitamin D they need from their diet and "by getting a little sun". But the vitamin can only be stored in the body for 60 days.High rates of heart disease in Scotland have been blamed on the weak sunlight and short summers in the north, leading to low levels of vitamin D. Differences in sunlight may also explain the higher rates of heart disease in England compared with southern Europe. Some experts believe the health benefits of the Mediterranean diet may have as much to do with the sun there as with the regional food.Countries around the world have begun to modify their warnings about the dangers of sunbathing, as a result of the growing research on vitamin D. The Association of Cancer Councils of Australia acknowledged this year for the first time that some exposure to the sun was healthy.Australia is one of the world's sunniest countries and has among the highest rates of skin cancer. For three decades it has preached sun avoidance with its "slip, slap, slop" campaign to cover up and use sunscreen. But in a statement in March, the association said: "A balance is required between avoiding an increase in the risk of skin cancer and achieving enough ultraviolet radiation exposure to achieve adequate vitamin D levels." Bruce Armstrong, the professor of public health at Sydney University, said: " It is a revolution."In the latest study, cancer specialists from the University of San Diego, California, led by Professor Cedric Garland, reviewed 63 scientific papers on the link between vitamin D and cancer published between 1966 and 2004. People living in the north-eastern US, where it is less sunny, and African Americans with darker skins were more likely to be deficient, researchers found. They also had higher cancer rates.The researchers say their finding could explain why black Americans die sooner from cancer than whites, even after allowing for differences in income and access to care.Professor Garland said: "A preponderance of evidence from the best observational studies... has led to the conclusion that public health action is needed. Primary prevention of these cancers has been largely neglected, but we now have proof that the incidence of colon, breast and ovarian cancer can be reduced dramatically by increasing the public's intake of vitamin D." Obtaining the necessary level of vitamin D from diet alone would be difficult and sun exposure carries a risk of triggering skin cancer. "The easiest and most reliable way of getting the appropriate amount is from food and a daily supplement," they say.The cost of a vitamin D supplement is about 4p a day. The UK Food Standards Agency said that taking Vitamin D supplements of up to 1,000IU was " unlikely to cause harm".What it can doHeart diseaseVitamin D works by lowering insulin resistance, which is one of the major factors leading to heart disease.Lung diseaseLung tissue undergoes repair and "remodelling" in life and, since vitamin D influences the growth of a variety of cell types, it may play a role in this lung repair process.Cancers (breast, colon, ovary, prostate)Vitamin D is believed to play an important role in regulating the production of cells, a control that is missing in cancer. It has a protective effect against certain cancers by preventing overproduction of cells.DiabetesIn type 1 diabetes the immune system destroys its own cells. Vitamin D is believed to act as an immunosuppressant. Researchers believe it may prevent an overly aggressive response from the immune system.High blood pressureVitamin D is used by the parathyroid glands that sit on the thyroid gland in the neck. These secrete a hormone that regulates the body's calcium levels. Calcium, in turn, helps to regulate blood pressure, although the mechanism is not yet completely understood.SchizophreniaThe chance of developing schizophrenia could be linked to how sunny it was in the months before birth. A lack of sunlight can lead to vitamin D deficiency, which scientists believe could alter the growth of a child's brain in the womb.Multiple sclerosisLack of vitamin D leads to limited production of 1.25-dihydroxyvitamin D3, the hormonal form of vitamin D3 which regulates the immune system, creating a risk for MS.Rickets and osteoporosisThe vitamin strengthens bones, protecting against childhood rickets and osteoporosis in the elderly.


----------



## Guest

Can taking Tums help..and if so how many would one have to take...Thanks,Harriet


----------



## LNAPE

harriet,Tums is made to dissolve fast to help with heart burn quickly so this is not the best choice for controlling diarrhea. You need calcium carbonate 600 mg and vitamin D spread over the day taken with food to get control of the diarrhea.Linda


----------



## 21936

Hi there! I just found this post and am feeling very hopeful about the possibility of calcium really helping with the IBS. I plan to go out and buy it as soon as I can!I read through a lot of this thread, but since there are so many posts, I may have missed this. But I was wondering how the calcium affects those who have D caused by a very big mind/gut connection? It seems the only reason I ever have a problem is when I'm nervous about it, when I don't have easy access to a bathroom, or when I'm under stress. Of course, I worry about having a problem on a daily basis which CAUSES problems on a daily basis (vicious cycle, which I'm sure you all know well!). But I was wondering if calcium has worked for those whose D seems tied mainly to anxiety?I plan to try it anyway. Anything that could help is worth a try at this point.Thanks! - Jen


----------



## 14138

Hi everyone and LNAPE!Great news been taking 1200 mg of calcium citrate and it works!! I havbe no pain what so ever and my bm's are hard. I am alot more thirsty and have a little blurry vision (I wear contact lenses and have a sligh headache(probably dehydration caused by the calcium. Surprised that the citrate worked. At first I bought the calcium carbonate but my formula had aspartamine in it so I stopped taking it since aspatamine (sorry mispelled)can if taken in high doses have a laxative effect amongst other effects.When I take the calcium I get really sleepy so since I have been suffering from mega sleep problems I take it at night and now I sleep so much better!I am a happy camper for now!!


----------



## 14138

Oh I forgot to mention that I had to stop taking the GSE which I loved. I noticed not only did I get a little jittery on it but mixed with the calcium I suffered from severe low blood suger attacks I mean ALL day. Now that I have stopped so have the attacks. Itried again on saturday and they came back. I have my own little theory that it increases the absorbation of the vitamins. While taking it my skin look radiant and fantasctic but my heart was racing in the night. No more heart racing since I stopped. Hey you never no I could be totally wrong here but it was just a thought. Any comments or thoughts on the subject are always appreciated.Might be helpful to others to know that I am symptom free with and I take 1500 mg calcium citrateB-komplex extra inositolzincc vitamin 400 mgomega three 1500 mgTa ta Ninni


----------



## LNAPE

Ninni,We have all just got to do a little trial and error with things that may help or that has helped others. It is best to give one thing a good try before adding anything else to the mix. Everything has some side effects and they too may be different for each of us.Linda


----------



## Vamplady

Can the calcium citrate work just as good as the calcium carbonate?They told me when I had the stones the Calcium Citrate would be better and this would help guard against the stones but I thought the only brand that worked was the carbonate??? The citrate is absorbed better????Vamplady


----------



## LNAPE

I can't say for sure so you may want to try it. All I know is the carbonate has a binding effect to help firm things up from the part that does not get absorbed but passes out the body soaking up excess fluids. I think you should try it and see if it works. Just don't get any with magnesium in it.Linda


----------



## Vamplady

Lnape,Found this site. Was interesting about the kidney stone situation. By the way started taking 1/2 tab of calcium in a.m. with breakfast. Helping mornings.http://www.oznet.k-state.edu/humannutritio...ly/calcium1.htmVamplady


----------



## LNAPE

Vamplady,I have been bringing this to the attention of many who have a concern about taking calcium and getting kidney stones for some time now. Thanks for posting. You may need more than 1/2 tablet to help get control of the diarrhea just do some trial and error and you will get it right.Linda


----------



## 13634

Has anyone that does not have a gallbladder and have problems with diarrhea ever try bile acid (bile salts) to see if that helps?


----------



## Vamplady

Why would you want to take more bile acid to see if it helps if this is what a person without a gallbladder has too much of? That is why the diarrhea happens.


----------



## 13634

I wouldn't, but I noticed when I was doing some research on people without gallbladders I noticed this supplement (bile salts) and it said especially for people without gallbladders. So it made me wonder about that. I know Dr. Michael Murray suggests trying soluble fiber to mop up the excess bile.


----------



## 13803

Hi,I just found this site, and was interested in taking Caltrate.I'm a little confused in which one I should be taking?Is it Caltrate 600 with Vitamin D http://www.caltrate.ca/Content/Products/ca...600VitaminD.aspOr Caltrate Plus http://www.caltrate.ca/Content/Products/caltratePlus.aspThanks, just wanted to make sure getting the right one. So just start off with half a tablet with a meal 3 times a day?Thanks again


----------



## LNAPE

LH,You can start with the Caltrate 600 plus Vitamin D and yes you got it right 1/2 tablet with you food 3 times a day. Let me know if I can help.Linda


----------



## 21857

Im taking that, but 2 every morning, not 3 times a day. It seems to be working well for me!


----------



## LNAPE

Zoe,You should only take one tablet at a time and it needs to be spread out over the day with your food. Linda


----------



## 21911

Do you know if calcium helps in crohn's diarrhea?


----------



## LNAPE

dimitris,Calcium carbonate helps with diarrhea and with crohn's you have lots of that. There is also studies that calcium is good for colon health and I don't think it would hurt to give it a try. Check with your doctor.Linda


----------



## 21526

Linda,I would love your help. I don't have actual d very often. Instead, I have urgency every once in a while accompanied by nausea, general stomach upset, and 1-2 times a week I have to go multiple times in an hour, and it's loose, not d. Generally, I've been doing better, but on a day when I wake up and go 2-3 times, I end up feeling queasy and like I have a rotten feeling in my stomach all day. Would you recommend calcium for me... I could never take it three times a day or I would definitely be constipated, but my problems are am so I was thinking taking half a tab at night with dinner? maybe calcium is not for me, I also have a lot of gerd and nausea problems. Would love your advice


----------



## LNAPE

sarah555 said:


> Linda,I would love your help. I don't have actual d very often. Instead, I have urgency every once in a while accompanied by nausea, general stomach upset, and 1-2 times a week I have to go multiple times in an hour, and it's loose, not d. Generally, I've been doing better, but on a day when I wake up and go 2-3 times, I end up feeling queasy and like I have a rotten feeling in my stomach all day. Would you recommend calcium for me... I could never take it three times a day or I would definitely be constipated, but my problems are am so I was thinking taking half a tab at night with dinner? maybe calcium is not for me, I also have a lot of gerd and nausea problems. Would love your advice


I don't know what the real cause of your condition is but I do know that calcium can help with the loose BM's and the sick stomach feeling. I do think 1/2 tablet with meals is the place to start for 3 days then see how you feel. It helps with gerd also so give it a try and let me know how you are. You can email me if you like.'Linda


----------



## tiredofthis

I've found this calcium thing really interesting...I picked some up today and had half a pill with dinner! Wish me luck!


----------



## 21526

linda i am going to start 300 mg. a day, im hoping this will calm me down without constipating me. i have an important question for you, i have severe pms and was researching natural cures online and found article after article linking pms to calcium deficiency. apparently calcium supplementation is a natural cure for pms, too, do you know anything about this?


----------



## LNAPE

sarah555 said:


> linda i am going to start 300 mg. a day, im hoping this will calm me down without constipating me. i have an important question for you, i have severe pms and was researching natural cures online and found article after article linking pms to calcium deficiency. apparently calcium supplementation is a natural cure for pms, too, do you know anything about this?


I do not talk about that part of it much anymore because I am no longer having periods but yes is the answer to your question. I had it pretty bad also with the cramps and diarrhea but it took about 3 months of taking the calcium and this too seemed to go away. Calcium works on muscle contractions and so it makes sense that it would help this. I do not take vitamins now but for the moody part of pms you can take a vitamin B 6 100 mg and this can help also. But the thing of that is you are snapping someones head off before you realize you are doing it and sometimes need to be reminded to take the B6 at that time.Linda


----------



## 21526

thanks for your quick response... i wonder if 300 mg. a day will do much to help... research studies suggested taking 1200 but then ill get c i think. from your experience would you suggest the b6 every day or just week before... you find that doesn't have any negative side effects for an ibser? thx againone more question- was thinking of adding peppermint for spasms... would you suggest that i take that at a diff time of day from calcium or not at all?


----------



## LNAPE

sarah555 said:


> thanks for your quick response... i wonder if 300 mg. a day will do much to help... research studies suggested taking 1200 but then ill get c i think. from your experience would you suggest the b6 every day or just week before... you find that doesn't have any negative side effects for an ibser? thx againone more question- was thinking of adding peppermint for spasms... would you suggest that i take that at a diff time of day from calcium or not at all?


No 300 mg a day may not help. You are looking at calcium in the wrong way. If you are taking it for you bones the 1200 mg a day is even lowere than you really need. For diarrhea help you need to take several doses over the day with food so it can continue to go through you system soaking up excess bile and water in the intestines and help to give you a more formed BM. IF you take too much you can get constipated but you just stop until you go then start back on a lower dose. It may be 300 mg in the morning and 300 in the evening. If you have morning trouble then you may want 300 at bedtime with a small snack and 300 mg in the morning. You have to play with it a bit to get it right. The B6 did not effect the calcium so you can take it a week before you period and be fine with that. peppermint is okay but it may be wise to take a little of anyother things until you find the calcium dose that helps without making you constipated. Peppermint can be soothing if you want to take it.Linda


----------



## notmybestday

I have infrequent diarrhea-alone episodes, but I also have horrible cramps/diarrhea during my period. I know you referenced this in your answers above, but should I still take calcium regularly or can I just take them around the time I'm expecting my period?


----------



## LNAPE

notmybestday said:


> I have infrequent diarrhea-alone episodes, but I also have horrible cramps/diarrhea during my period. I know you referenced this in your answers above, but should I still take calcium regularly or can I just take them around the time I'm expecting my period?


I am not sure if it can help if you just take it at that time. It can control the spasms and diarrhea but you may need to take it all the time. It took about 3 months of taking it every day to get good results with the period pain.Linda


----------



## goldaline

Hi Linda, I ran out and bought some Caltrate today (made it to the store and back!) after having the very sudden and debilitating return of my IBS-D symptoms after 7 or so years of peace. I had never heard about calcium before and am very hopeful about its results for me. My symptoms are mostly a constant feeling of urgency. When I do have a BM it's not exactly unformed, actual diarrhea but is more like solid small bits. My issue is more bowel control than diarrhea I guess is what I am trying to say. Do you think the Calcium will be beneficial to me anyway? I mean, I wouldn't say I am feeling constipated, so I am sure it can't hurt! Food has become my enemy. I am not eating regularly anymore and am wondering if that is making me feel anxious as well. I just have this relentless feeling of "imminent doom", and it's causing me panic attacks and homebody-ness. I will do anything to get my life back. So is calcium any good for the feelings of urgency?Thanks! This board has helped me immeasurably. I wish I had known about it back in 2000 when I first realized I had IBS.


----------



## LNAPE

goldaline,If you are constipated you may not want to take the calcium. If you do try it use the calcium with D and added minerals so you will be getting about 50 mg of magnesium with each dose. You do need to eat when you take it and it will cause a bit of gas and indigestion at first. So start with 1/2 tablet with you 3 daily meals for the first 3 days. Then see where you are. It does help with urgency but it takes time to train your brain in this area since you are always looking for a place to go potty.I know you do not want to eat but it does make you worse if you do not eat something. Are you on any meds and do you know the sided effects of them. Do not take any vitamins they upset the stomach.Email me if you like I will see if I can help.Linda


----------



## Lillett

LindaDid you experience excess gas when you started on the calcium.


----------



## goldaline

Thanks Linda! I have been on the calcium for about 2.5 days/half a pill 3x per day and I think I am doing better. I haven't had gas/indigestion problems really. Nothing worse than what I've had the past month with the IBS! I have not had to actually leave the house yet though-- that's when I will be put to the test. I have to work tomorrow and the rest of the week. I think the urgency has gotten better but again, since I have not been too challenged, we'll see once the week begins.I had a BM this morning when I got up and it was fairly normal. But I still feel as though if I don't get to the bathroom within a few minutes of feeling like I have to go, I am not sure if I could hold it in. Then about an hour later I had to go again and it was much looser and skinnier. This is how my body tends to be on its "good days" anyway. Maybe I should up my calcium dosage a bit? I am really hoping to get this under control with calcium rather than having to go to the extreme of Lotronex, which I had used during my last bout in '00.Thank you so much for your help! At the very least the calcium has given me hope of regaining my life.


----------



## goldaline

Oh, and I am not on any meds at this time and I stopped my vitamins right when the IBS problems started. I stopped eating in general at that point! Since I have had a long weekend to be at home I ate a regular dinner last night to see how it would go and it felt great to have chicken, rice and carrots! I am really crossing my fingers about getting this IBS under control. I am in my late 20s in a major city and it's hard to have to stay in all the time and make excuses for friends and work!


----------



## LNAPE

I did have a little gas at the beginning but like you I lived through it because it was not as bad as it had been before the calcium.goldaline, You can up the dose if you want and you may want to take the last dose at bedtime with a small snack so it will help you in the morning better. The time between doses is longer over night so taking it at bedtime instead of dinnertime may help.Linda


----------



## goldaline

So I thought I was doing better the past couple of days. I increased my calcium intake to 1/2 with breakfast, 1/2 at dinner-ish and a full dose at bedtime. This morning though I still had diarrhea-- I have been in the bathroom twice in the past 2 hours. Yesterday I felt so much better! What happened? I am just wondering, should I increase my calcium intake again? How much is safe to take? Does it take a while before the calcium really starts working? I have to say also what may be causing more difficulty is that I am going to get my period this week and this (PMS) typically causes me stomach problems, regardless of IBS. It's just that this is the first month I've had a reoccurance of IBS at the same time as my impending period, so I am not sure how my body will react. Agh! I had to call out at work yet again. Thanks for any help.


----------



## LNAPE

You can have some ups and downs during the initial period of starting the calcium. Do not think it is not helping. It is safe to take 3 full tablets a day and maybe you need to work up to that. Remember to pay attention so you do not get constipated. Your insides are a mess so give it some time for them to heal from the irritation and the calcium will help that. You sound like most other women having more discomfort at the beginning of your period so just hang in there.Linda


----------



## goldaline

Thank you so much for your quick reply Linda! So even with 3 full tablets a day my IBS can still be helped and I will have no kidney stones? (I'm young, otherwise healthy and have no family history of stones.) I am going to the dr Friday and will bring it up with him....since I have not had major gas/indigestion probs with the calcium I am thinking I can ease up to 3 full tabs a day without a problem. It's so depressing that I was feeling so much better yesterday and am so much worse today. It just doesn't inspire confidence. At least the calcium is helping me feel like I am taking back some control. I am trying to excersize, sleep more and even meditate too. So far I have not made it back to work yet since Friday, but I am crossing my fingers for tomorrow. This has turned me into a recluse within a month! It is mind boggling.


----------



## goldaline

Hi Linda and everyone, so I am stuck at home yet again. My D has been worse today again-- 2 BMs already in the past 2 hours again, one completely loose. I have been taking the Calcium since last Saturday. The first few days I really thought I was doing better, but then these last two days (yesterday and today) have been really bad.I have an appt with a dr tomorrow and am extremely worried about leaving the house. Can I take Immodium (even that doesn't always work for me) in addition to the Calcium? Any suggestions?I took 2.5 caltrate chewables total yesterday for the first time, after taking only 1.5 daily since I had started on it and am wondering if you think it is acceptable for me to up it to 3 total pills already. I'm really not feeling well and am getting depressed. I just want my life back! Any idea when the calcium should start working? Does it have to build up in your system or something? For some reason I thought it would work quickly. Thanks in advance for any advice. This board is one of the only things that is keeping hope alive at this time.


----------



## goldaline

I am having a very tough day. After another uncontrollable bout with diarrhea, I literally went through old boxes, found an old expired Lotronex from when I had IBS problems before and took just half of it, what I used to take back in '00. It was the only thing that ever worked for me back then, but luckily as it was pulled from the market my IBS faded away. For me, the IBS is definitely related to the mind-gut connection. Anyway, I suppose this post is totally OT...sorry. I am not sure whether to continue calcium today or stop for the moment. There, at least now it's on topic!


----------



## LNAPE

goldaline,I can not say you will never get kidney stones but taking calcium has shown it helps to prevent oxilate stones rather than cause them. You can check the current info on that.It is not a quick fix but it can be a control that last for years once you get the dosage worked out. I know the suffering you are going through so please don't give up yet. Things can get better. Linda


----------



## goldaline

Thanks Linda! Do you still feel I should continue on the calcium while having taken a Lotronex today? Will it be too constipating with then together? I am not sure what to do here. Thank you so much for all of your help! I was really feeling down today.


----------



## LNAPE

I can not tell you what to take with the Lotronex. It can have some serious side effects so check with you doctor on that. I hope you feel better soon.Linda


----------



## goldaline

Hi Linda and all, just wanted to say that I am starting to feel better. I made it to the gastroenterologist and he put me on elavil, but I am also taking the calcium as a back up, since elavil may take a few weeks to do anything. I take 3 full Caltrates per day. I've been ok so far. Thank you Linda for your help and support! Now I have been working on getting over my anxiety and maybe tomorrow I can get back to work as usual.


----------



## LNAPE

Lancschic said:


> I know this is an old topic but i just started the calcium carbonate? How long does it take to work please? Also i have chewie ones are they the wrong ones?


Is that the caltrate with added minerals chewable or other store brand that is the same.We are all different and I noticed an improvement the first day. I did not take other meds at the time so this is imporotant too not to take things you do not have to take because of side effects. Be sure to follow the instructions on how to take it or you could add more indigestion and gas you will have to deal with.Linda


----------



## LNAPE

Lancschic said:


> Ok they just said 1 in the morning and 1 at night and they said its not for diarrhea... I knew they was going to say that anyway i'm in the uk and the brand is natecal D3 it says chewable calcium carbonate 600mg and 400 i.u is that right will chewables work like tablets? Thanks


----------



## LNAPE

Lancschic said:


> Ok they just said 1 in the morning and 1 at night and they said its not for diarrhea... I knew they was going to say that anyway i'm in the uk and the brand is natecal D3 it says chewable calcium carbonate 600mg and 400 i.u is that right will chewables work like tablets? Thanks


----------



## LNAPE

What you have should be fine. Side effects of calcium is constipation so it helps diarrhea. Start with half tablet with food.


----------



## whitesands

Well after sitting here reading all the responses regarding Calcium and how it is working for them I cant help but think its worth a try. Not like its going to hurt right!! I have lived with IBS-D for roughly 20 years and when I read peoples stories I couldnt help but feel like I almost know them...or they know me....lol. I too had the attacks, the rushing to the bathroom, the pains, cramps which ofcourse led to some major anxiety about going anywhere in public. If I didnt know where the bathrooms were before going I usually just made an excuse not to go at all. Its funny cause you read how there is something like 1 in 7 or 8 or 9 people out there that have this debilitating disease(if you can call it a disease) but you never seem to run into anyone who has it(maybe cause they all become hermits..lol). Anyhow, I do have to add that about 3 years ago I ended up with some major allergies in the spring/summer and started to take allergy pills. Well low and behold the pills seemed to reduce my IBS-D symptoms aswell as help with my allergies. It took awhile to realize this but I did and chalked it up to the fact that they too 'dry' you out somewhat. BUT, since I only take the 12 hour allergy relief(otherwise im wired all night) I find my IBS-D would hit me usually around 4-5 in the morning. So to make a long story short, I still need to fix that other 12 hours. I read lastnight about a woman taking immodium before she went to bed and that helped so I went out today and bought a huge bottle in hopes that helps. Now though reading this whole Calcium story, it sounds even better. Plus I would think the calcium(which is in us all anyhow) would be better for me then immodium. So I plan to go out again tomorrow and buy the Caltrate and give it a go!!! and I do promise to all that if it helps me, I too will make sure and let everyone know because being that 1 out of 7 or 8 or 9 with IBS-D I know how much it can ruin a perfectly good life and if mine can be helped then I only find it fair to try and help anothers. So thanks to, Linda was it? who first told the story about calcium and its so nice to hear that it has worked for lots out there. To the others, well I do wish you all find something, anything that will bring you back outside! Cheers to all and heres hoping you never run out of T.P (toilet paper) when you need it most.


----------



## whitesands

Me again, I did forget to add that you should also try to avoid those certain foods that trigger your symptoms like dairy, beans, fats etc.


----------



## LNAPE

whitesands said:


> Well after sitting here reading all the responses regarding Calcium and how it is working for them I cant help but think its worth a try. Not like its going to hurt right!! I have lived with IBS-D for roughly 20 years and when I read peoples stories I couldnt help but feel like I almost know them...or they know me....lol. I too had the attacks, the rushing to the bathroom, the pains, cramps which ofcourse led to some major anxiety about going anywhere in public. If I didnt know where the bathrooms were before going I usually just made an excuse not to go at all. Its funny cause you read how there is something like 1 in 7 or 8 or 9 people out there that have this debilitating disease(if you can call it a disease) but you never seem to run into anyone who has it(maybe cause they all become hermits..lol). Anyhow, I do have to add that about 3 years ago I ended up with some major allergies in the spring/summer and started to take allergy pills. Well low and behold the pills seemed to reduce my IBS-D symptoms aswell as help with my allergies. It took awhile to realize this but I did and chalked it up to the fact that they too 'dry' you out somewhat. BUT, since I only take the 12 hour allergy relief(otherwise im wired all night) I find my IBS-D would hit me usually around 4-5 in the morning. So to make a long story short, I still need to fix that other 12 hours. I read lastnight about a woman taking immodium before she went to bed and that helped so I went out today and bought a huge bottle in hopes that helps. Now though reading this whole Calcium story, it sounds even better. Plus I would think the calcium(which is in us all anyhow) would be better for me then immodium. So I plan to go out again tomorrow and buy the Caltrate and give it a go!!! and I do promise to all that if it helps me, I too will make sure and let everyone know because being that 1 out of 7 or 8 or 9 with IBS-D I know how much it can ruin a perfectly good life and if mine can be helped then I only find it fair to try and help anothers. So thanks to, Linda was it? who first told the story about calcium and its so nice to hear that it has worked for lots out there. To the others, well I do wish you all find something, anything that will bring you back outside! Cheers to all and heres hoping you never run out of T.P (toilet paper) when you need it most.


Your story is like many others and there were time when I just felt someone was suffering and I could help but did not say anything because I did not want to embarrass that person. Immodium can help to stop the diarrhea but sooner or latter you get that rebound effect ant it hits you again. If you get adjusted on the calcium you may have an episode just as normal folks do from time to time but it is usually a one time event instead of many trips and lots of pain. I am here to help just ask if you need it.Linda


----------



## ffemtmatt87

Ok, 25 y/o male recently, (within the last 6 months) experienced a lot of D...so upon it not clearing up, went to primary care, then onto a gastro, then for a colonoscopy, only to find, well I have IBS-D..and reading everyone elses posts, the Drs just kinda abandon you and have no idea what to do any more. So call me crazy but i spent a long while yesterday searching the internet and reading about all of this and different helping aids and well led me to this. I rushed out to the store and bought exactly what was recommended of the caltrate chewables and started immediately. Well woke up this morning feeling the best i have in months...and a solid stool. Later in the day, a smaller but solild stool again. Then immediately after finishing dinner i found myself rushing to the bathroom only to find the most watery D i have had in a few weeks, (normally very soft, mush and pasty). What could have caused this? I started yesterday taking 1 full chewable as they were kinda a pain to cut in half, then last night a i cut several of them in half and started the halves with lunch and dinner. should i switch back to a whole one with each meal or is this something else? Thank you


----------



## LNAPE

ffemtmatt87 said:


> Ok, 25 y/o male recently, (within the last 6 months) experienced a lot of D...so upon it not clearing up, went to primary care, then onto a gastro, then for a colonoscopy, only to find, well I have IBS-D..and reading everyone elses posts, the Drs just kinda abandon you and have no idea what to do any more. So call me crazy but i spent a long while yesterday searching the internet and reading about all of this and different helping aids and well led me to this. I rushed out to the store and bought exactly what was recommended of the caltrate chewables and started immediately. Well woke up this morning feeling the best i have in months...and a solid stool. Later in the day, a smaller but solild stool again. Then immediately after finishing dinner i found myself rushing to the bathroom only to find the most watery D i have had in a few weeks, (normally very soft, mush and pasty). What could have caused this? I started yesterday taking 1 full chewable as they were kinda a pain to cut in half, then last night a i cut several of them in half and started the halves with lunch and dinner. should i switch back to a whole one with each meal or is this something else? Thank you


You need to start with 1/2 tablet for the 3 daily meals for the first 3 days to get adjusted you can get gas and indigestion. Do not take a multi vitamin Magnesium is a cause of diarrhea so watch for that. You have the one with 50 mg of magnesium and you may want to get the one that just has calcium carbonate and vitamin d only until you see how it works. The one you have is better if you get constipated with the calcium and need a small amount of magnesium to help with that. If you continue to use the ones you have be sure not to take them no closer than 4 or 5 hours apart. It is a trial and error process to get what works for you.Linda


----------



## ffemtmatt87

LNAPE said:


> You need to start with 1/2 tablet for the 3 daily meals for the first 3 days to get adjusted you can get gas and indigestion. Do not take a multi vitamin Magnesium is a cause of diarrhea so watch for that. You have the one with 50 mg of magnesium and you may want to get the one that just has calcium carbonate and vitamin d only until you see how it works. The one you have is better if you get constipated with the calcium and need a small amount of magnesium to help with that. If you continue to use the ones you have be sure not to take them no closer than 4 or 5 hours apart. It is a trial and error process to get what works for you.Linda


 Linda, the only ones i found are the caltrate calcium and vitamin d 600+ D calcium carbonate. They only have 40 mg of mag, just like the rest of the pills, at least all the ones i found were 40 mg of mag, so i bought the chewables, as opposed to the regular form pills. As for the 1/2, they were fairly hard to cut, so thats why i took 3 fulls yesterday, i did manage to cut some today, but seems im having an issue, where as yesterday it seemed ok with the 3 fulls. Thanks for responding so quickly, you are a godsend so far, as i have about 36 hours of peace, haha!


----------



## BonsaiHugger

Sorry if this has been asked before, but what kind of suitable calcium can I buy in the UK? I can't seem to find Caltrate 600 but found this product from a health food shop: http://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=161&prodid=605&cid=8.The ingredients are:Calcium 600mgVitamin D 3µgCalcium Carbonate, Bulking Agent(Microcrystalline Cellulose), Emulsifier (Acacia Gum), Maltodextrin, Sodium Carboxymethylcellulose, Anti-Caking Agent (Magnesium Stearate), Glycerine, Sucrose, Sodium Citrate, Starch, Medium Chain Triglycerides, Vitamin D3, Vitamin E (as dl-Alpha Tocopherol).Would this product be ok?


----------



## LNAPE

BonsaiHugger said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before, but what kind of suitable calcium can I buy in the UK? I can't seem to find Caltrate 600 but found this product from a health food shop: http://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=161&prodid=605&cid=8.The ingredients are:Calcium 600mgVitamin D 3µgCalcium Carbonate, Bulking Agent(Microcrystalline Cellulose), Emulsifier (Acacia Gum), Maltodextrin, Sodium Carboxymethylcellulose, Anti-Caking Agent (Magnesium Stearate), Glycerine, Sucrose, Sodium Citrate, Starch, Medium Chain Triglycerides, Vitamin D3, Vitamin E (as dl-Alpha Tocopherol).Would this product be ok?


This is the correct calcium to use good luck and let us know if you need help.Linda


----------

